# Battledome quick question thread    - Part 4



## Reznor (Oct 22, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reznor (Oct 22, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 22, 2015)

new thread, have fun


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2015)

Dartg was a mistake


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 22, 2015)

How do you find what speeds a character can roughly react to based on reaction time. For instance, attoseconds?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2015)

Stop double posting Reznor.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> How do you find what speeds a character can roughly react to based on reaction time. For instance, attoseconds?



Reaction time is based on how fast their body can react in their personal space. 

Imagine its kind of like an invisble circle around them with a radius of 1 meter. So Pretty much m/s more or less = reaction speed. Hence why

decisecond = Normal Human reaction speed (1/10th of a second)
centisecond = Superhuman reaction speed (1/100th of a second)
millisecond - supersonic reaction speed (1/1,000th of a second)
microsecond - Massively Hypersonic reaction speed (1/1,000,000th of a second)
nanosecond - FTL reaction reaction speed (1/1,000,000,000th of a second)
picosecond - MFTL+ reaction reaction speed (1/1,000,000,000,000th of a second)
etc.

Atleast that's how I was told how it was, that's generally what I go with.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 22, 2015)

Atto and zepto seconds?


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 22, 2015)

Atto is exclusive for Flash, because he's a crazy bastard


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 22, 2015)

> Reaction time is based on how fast their body can react in their personal space.
> 
> Imagine its kind of like an invisble circle around them with a radius of 1 meter. So Pretty much m/s more or less = reaction speed. Hence why
> 
> ...





> Atto and zepto seconds?





> Atto is exclusive for Flash, because he's a crazy bastard



Well I'm asking specifically because of this:

Which suggests that while Post-Crisis Superman is slower then Post-Crisis Flash, their reaction time is comparable around the Attosecond Range


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 22, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Well I'm asking specifically because of this:
> 
> Which suggests that while Post-Crisis Superman is slower then Post-Crisis Flash, their reaction time is comparable around the Attosecond Range



Well I can't really say that's inconsistent. Even with flight speed feats of Superman that are easily in the trillions of times x c

After all according to Batman:

Superman's flight speed > Wonder Woman's reaction speed > Superman's reaction speed > Wonder Woman's flight speed.

Especially with the trope we're starting to use now with constant acceleration speed with interstellar flight with characters Iron Man can fly MFTL speeds in space with constant acceleration even in his more classic armors) Essentially Superman can fly faster than he can react (I guess its kind of like a race car driver going 200 mph)


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 23, 2015)

Can someone calc that one feat where Godzilla nuked a black hole? I think it was about the size of his head, which is like....idk 5 meters at most.

I did a quick calc of it based on Endless Mike's "Thanos black hole bomb" calc

I got about 1.5 FOE (around 36 TenaKilotons) so Solar System level does that sound about right?


----------



## gabies (Oct 23, 2015)

what tier would modok be placed in as a marvel villain? the obd wiki has no entries on him


----------



## Mabel (Oct 23, 2015)

woo new thread


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 23, 2015)

gabies said:


> what tier would modok be placed in as a marvel villain? the obd wiki has no entries on him



He'd probably around street tier metahuman. Like around Spidey's rogue gallery tier. 

I don't know much about Modok just that, he debuted as a Captain America villain, his shields can tank nukes. And has easily and consistently humiliated/one-shot by guys like Hulk, Thor and Iron Man. 

I"m ofcourse assuming stuff like on-hand tech and mind-fuckery are there as well.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 23, 2015)

This might be a stupid question...a really stupid question but...
So let's there's a series and the series has Character A, one of the weakest characters in the series, perform a feat in literally the first episode. And then hundreds of episodes go by all the way to the end of the series. In that time there are characters many tiers and tiers above that character. There are many feats around the same level as the feat performed in episode 1 but nothing on the next level up.

Does that really mean that every character in the series is only the same bracket of that stat as Character A?


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 23, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> This might be a stupid question...a really stupid question but...
> So let's there's a series and the series has Character A, one of the weakest characters in the series, perform a feat in literally the first episode. And then hundreds of episodes go by all the way to the end of the series. In that time there are characters many tiers and tiers above that character. There are many feats around the same level as the feat performed in episode 1 but nothing on the next level up.
> 
> Does that really mean that every character in the series is only the same bracket of that stat as Character A?



Basically.


----------



## Mexikorn (Oct 23, 2015)

lol, new thread
anyways, to my question

*Is Deadpool kills the Marvel Universe considered Canon?
Or is it maybe seen as an outlier or an alternative version of DP that's never used in any actual battles?*

*Also, how is hiding in alternate dimension different from hiding in alternate timelines and hiding by entering the 4th wall?*


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 23, 2015)

Every single comic/cartoon/variation of Marvel comic took place within its own universe. It isn't canon to the main 616.


----------



## Mexikorn (Oct 23, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Every single comic/cartoon/variation of Marvel comic took place within its own universe. It isn't canon to the main 616.



So unless I'd use composite Deadpool I'd have to specify which one to use in a battle?
Makes sense

What about the other question, any answers?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> This might be a stupid question...a really stupid question but...
> So let's there's a series and the series has Character A, one of the weakest characters in the series, perform a feat in literally the first episode. And then hundreds of episodes go by all the way to the end of the series. In that time there are characters many tiers and tiers above that character. There are many feats around the same level as the feat performed in episode 1 but nothing on the next level up.
> 
> Does that really mean that every character in the series is only the same bracket of that stat as Character A?


Not exactly
The verse is "A level + on casual basis"
Which plays a huge role against others "A level" characters


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 24, 2015)

What's the DC for a violent fragmentation feat where a character blasts a hole through the moon (said hole is half the Moon's diameter in width)


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 24, 2015)

Does anime know what anime my avatar is from


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What's the DC for a violent fragmentation feat where a character blasts a hole through the moon (said hole is half the Moon's diameter in width)


it depends
do the moon bits never come back ?
if so you can calc the ke of the dispersed moon deebris using moon escape velocity
otherwise just use rock pulverization/violent fragmentation


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2015)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Does anime know what anime my avatar is from


wot ?
to aru kagaku no railgun
possibly to aru majutsu no index


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it depends
> do the moon bits never come back ?
> if so you can calc the ke of the dispersed moon deebris using moon escape velocity
> otherwise just use rock pulverization/violent fragmentation



They're just sort of floating around in the mid-ground form the perspective of earth.

Always wondered this but why is escape velocity necessary? What would happen if an object tried to leave our atmosphere below High Hypersonic+ speeds?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> They're just sort of floating around in the mid-ground form the perspective of earth.
> 
> Always wondered this but why is escape velocity necessary? What would happen if an object tried to leave our atmosphere below High Hypersonic+ speeds?


it would come back 
unless you put a rocket in it to apply constant acceleration


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> it would come back
> unless you put a rocket in it to apply constant acceleration



Wow that's weird to picture so said object would just remain in place if they were say constantly flying up at supersonic speeds


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Wow that's weird to picture so said object would just remain in place if they were say constantly flying up at supersonic speeds


no 
if you apply constant force (which implies acceleration for obvious reasons ) into an object it will eventually get through it
but if you throw something at supersonic speed and stop inputting force in it altogether the resistance and gravity of the astral body will make it come back before leaving the planet


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> wot ?
> to aru kagaku no railgun
> possibly to aru majutsu no index



Lol my bad my typos are serious. What iwas trying to ask is what anime is my avatar from.


----------



## That Background Character (Oct 24, 2015)

How strong is the Undertale-verse?


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 25, 2015)

How strong is Sinestro at his most powerful?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 25, 2015)

Do we have an official size for Las Noches.

What are the buildings made of? They look like they're made of marble.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 25, 2015)

Somewhere lost in the blogsphere 
ask regi in a pm or something


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 26, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Somewhere lost in the blogsphere
> ask regi in a pm or something



nah, fuck that guy


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 26, 2015)

Always wondered. 





> Two dragons fused as one from the effects of the Big Bang.



Are card descriptions legit?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 26, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> How strong is Sinestro at his most powerful?



idk universe+ level I guess. Haven't read alot of shit with him in it


where is the 15 megatons for Ulquiorra's LDR come from? I google searched but that came up was the 1-2 Megaton calc


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 26, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Always wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being created by the effects of the big bang doesn't really need to turn you into anything really
it created all the things in the universe and all
i mean it clearly destroyed their bodies as they ended up as a mixed buble of meat with 2 heads and a claw so it is not like we can really apply much for dura
possibly this is a feat for the monster stamina or regen as they pretty much survived such violent destruction 


> where is the 15 megatons for Ulquiorra's LDR come from? I google searched but that came up was the 1-2 Megaton calc


likely from endless commentaries and revisions done and lost in somewhere


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 26, 2015)

So what's part of the new Star Wars continuity aside from the previous 6 movies? Oh wait 7 with the holiday special.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 29, 2015)

Question about Manga drawings. In some mangas we see characters destroying planets, however when the artists draws, you see that the human sized being should be smaller than ant compared to the planet but that's not the case. If this human destroyed the planet (and the planet isn't a small planet like Kaio's planet in DBZ) but its due to artists not knowing basics of physics and sizes, should we consider that human size is capable of destroying a planet? this actually happens in some old mangas such as Getter, how do you treat such feats?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Oct 29, 2015)

It's really hard to depict correct human-to-planet proportions in drawings and really big stuff in general, more often than not the planet will appear to be smaller than it should be.

Normally, the planet the fiction is set on is assumed to be Earth or the same size as Earth unless implied/shown otherwise so this visual trope is handwaved.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 29, 2015)

Posted this in the calculation thread figured I would post it here too

Can someone calc this striking feat? A character shatters a large volume of glass



said glass is is really durable


According to nukemap (classic) the missile was about 12 tons of DC

(The orb also remained stable and was holding in the shockwaves of two characters clashing with their most powerful attacks which is in the Multi City Block level)


----------



## Imagine (Oct 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]c6mRKNxy89w[/YOUTUBE]

00:12-00:19 

Any rough ideas on how cold Link's ice arrows would have to be to do something like that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 30, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Posted this in the calculation thread figured I would post it here too
> 
> Can someone calc this striking feat? A character shatters a large volume of glass
> 
> ...


So 12 tons+
Any actual value gotten from The glass breaking Will be irrelevant


----------



## SunRise (Oct 30, 2015)

From where Country sized Father stuff comes from? I watched Brotherhood and he become that big in order to absorb "God" after he got a lot of souls. As I understood he can't pull off that form whenever he wants.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 31, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> So 12 tons+
> Any actual value gotten from The glass breaking Will be irrelevant



Wouldn't it be possible to quantify the durability for the surface area with the density of the sphere's outer layer?

Also what would the DC be for an airburst from two 14.5 Kiloton attacks smashing into each other? Because the arena tanked that as well.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 31, 2015)

Why is Griffith planet-level?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 31, 2015)

Muramasa


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh. Should of known.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 31, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to quantify the durability for the surface area with the density of the sphere's outer layer?


Possibly... 
not sure if  this is an accepted method but sure i guess it is possible mathematically speaking 



> Also what would the DC be for an airburst from two 14.5 Kiloton attacks smashing into each other? Because the arena tanked that as well.


anywhere from 14.5 to 29 kilotons?


----------



## SunRise (Oct 31, 2015)

Why Father from FMA is country level? I thought he can't use his giant form whenever he wants.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 1, 2015)

How do i calculate the volume of a sword? what approach should I use? (I'm talking about about a medieval 1 meter long sword here)


----------



## Mexikorn (Nov 3, 2015)

If someone could help me out that'd be awesome
I have this one scene in my mind but can't remember which fiction it comes from

So there's those soldiers who practice fights in their dreams (like lucid dreams) until they die, and when they die they wake up and try again. Getting real tough this way


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 3, 2015)

Practically every Xanxia/Wuxia light novel has that I'm not really sure which one you are thinking of though..



even a wuxia VRMMO LN has that kind of setting and they are already sleeping when they are playing the game....


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Island - country level or nah


*Spoiler*: __ 








Multi continent or nah


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need context on were the fuck (if it is in earth) they are in the first one/how high they are etc


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2015)

They're on a platform like Kami's lookout. Several km into the air  

I forgot the name of it but they are on earth


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> They're on a platform like Kami's lookout. Several km into the air
> 
> I forgot the name of it but they are on earth


Try to give me at least a continent or something 
Also the second is unlikely to be even continent tbf (unless we take earthquakes in account...)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 4, 2015)

You can see space,  is the curvature not enough?. 

That's a lot of mountains though. Like, mountain and wasteland countries seem sort of a common trope for manga


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll have to look for a better scan later. Too lazy right now


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> You can see space,  is the curvature not enough?.
> 
> That's a lot of mountains though. Like, mountain and wasteland countries seem sort of a common trope for manga


Dunno 
but it kinda seems wacky imo 
i could try it out,tho


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 4, 2015)

The land does have a weird shape, is it supposed to be Earth? Sort of looks like western europe if I had to guess. Somewhere around Italy, maybe? The geography of mountains sort of overrides this though. Actually, the second scan pretty much proves it isn't Earth. At least not how it is in real life.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2015)

you know what ? 
fuck it 
super special calc request in honour to tezuka birthday incoming 
tell me the names of this series magina


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2015)

Doubutsu no Kuni

It's by the Author of Gash

The character in the first scan is Elaine

The one in the second is Giller


----------



## Imagine (Nov 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> The land does have a weird shape, is it supposed to be Earth? Sort of looks like western europe if I had to guess. Somewhere around Italy, maybe? The geography of mountains sort of overrides this though. Actually, the second scan pretty much proves it isn't Earth. At least not how it is in real life.



It's basically an alternate earth. We do see a regular Japan in the early chapters but the MC is pushed into some tunnel with water and ends up there


----------



## Deer Lord (Nov 5, 2015)

Is it possible to calculate the energy required to conjure a city-wide thunder storm? (complete with numerous lightnings and a tornado)


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 5, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Is it possible to calculate the energy required to conjure a city-wide thunder storm? (complete with numerous lightnings and a tornado)


Maybe
context is needed 
It is quite easy if it is in video 
not so easy if we are talking about comic, lore


----------



## Deer Lord (Nov 5, 2015)

Yes, it is in a video


Placido powering up Meklord emperor wisel summons a storm that covers Neo domino city.
Starts at 7:39, storm shuts down power across the city (basically EMPs all tech)
Massive lightning in 20:20

continued in:

shows the storm engulfing the entire city at the begining
tornado is summoned at 13:07

There's also the secondary feat of shooting star dragon dispersing the storm by flying through it. (that's in 19:50)


----------



## Jamrock (Nov 6, 2015)

How fast is the slayers verse?


----------



## DropbearSanctuary (Nov 7, 2015)

For the purpose of effects that only apply to beings made of pure energy or effects said beings are immune to, do Bleach characters fall under this because of their Reishi bodies?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 7, 2015)

dunno
they still have solid bodies afterall  
in which kinda of beings has it worked ?


----------



## Katsuargi (Nov 8, 2015)

When we're dealing with pulverization or vaporization of rock, what figures do we use?

Granite / basalt are the most common types, but as they aren't actually elements I can't find boiling point, heat of fusion or vaporization anywhere.


----------



## Ramius (Nov 8, 2015)

Jamrock said:


> How fast is the slayers verse?



Lina & Co - faster than eye - supersonic
Dragons, Xellos and all those at that level and above - MHS


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 8, 2015)

Katsuargi said:


> When we're dealing with pulverization or vaporization of rock, what figures do we use?
> 
> Granite / basalt are the most common types, but as they aren't actually elements I can't find boiling point, heat of fusion or vaporization anywhere.


Pulverization of rock=214j/CC
Vaporization of rock =25700 j/cc


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 8, 2015)

At what level of power does Speed stop mattering?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 8, 2015)

When you can destroy a universe it is utter irrelevant because dodge is impossible 
hell you need high end bullcrap to make things matter to galaxy level


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> When you can destroy a universe it is utter irrelevant because dodge is impossible
> hell you need high end bullcrap to make things matter to galaxy level


Neat. So it's irrelevant at Universal and semi-irrelevant at Galactic?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 8, 2015)

yeah
keep in mind that i'm talking about 2 high end mftl characters with a huge disparity between the 2 of them
if a universal char is human level speed his is going to get reked by a ftl universal


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> yeah
> keep in mind that i'm talking about 2 high end mftl characters with a huge disparity between the 2 of them
> if a universal char is human level speed his is going to get reked by a ftl universal



...Why? Isn't the difference between says Quadrillions c and Billions c the same thing as Human Speed and c?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 8, 2015)

wait ...
nvm i was thinking about other thing
carry on


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 11, 2015)

What are the areas of destruction (or how can I determine tons of force from destruction) in square kilometers for 

island 

country 

continent


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> What are the areas of destruction (or how can I determine tons of force from destruction) in square kilometers for
> 
> island
> 
> ...




Keep in mind that those are pretty much the highest values and that you can  attain even country level energies with Just Small building aoe


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 11, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Keep in mind that those are pretty much the highest values and that you can  attain even country level energies with Just Small building aoe



Tyvm very useful


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 13, 2015)

How do I go about calculating teh DC necessary to crack a planet?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> How do I go about calculating teh DC necessary to crack a planet?


It varies from what do you mean by cracking and how it was done 
like everything really


----------



## That Background Character (Nov 15, 2015)

The OPM earth is different from the real earth, it has 1 big continent and 2 (maybe even 5) moons. Would this change the moon clac?

Also it looks like the "Cities" are states or something?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2015)

>anime

i mean opm anime is goat as fuck 
but non canon is non canon


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> It varies from what do you mean by cracking and how it was done
> like everything really



Earth-sized planet by default isn't it?

Also exact context was never given, I'm guessing cracked as in like an egg-shell kind of crack.


What about a blast that destroyed 1/10th the surface of the planet? There was no crater or anything literally only 1/10th of the surface of the planet was reduced to a desert.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Earth-sized planet by default isn't it?
> 
> Also exact context was never given, I'm guessing cracked as in like an egg-shell kind of crack.


Well okay but
In how much time ?
How further into earth the crater went ?
How big was the craking?
Without a image or context I just cant give you anything besides possibly earth gbe 



> What about a blast that destroyed 1/10th the surface of the planet? There was no crater or anything literally only 1/10th of the surface of the planet was reduced to a desert.


Nuke calculator of a sphere with an area that covers 1/10 of earth's
Cant calc atm but will post afterwards


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 15, 2015)

So their is a statement that goes:
X is the origin/home source of the power of Y Galaxy.

What should we interpret that as meaning in terms of energy. That is created literally all power in the Galaxy, making it galactic? That is "just" powered the entire galaxy?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Well okay but
> In how much time ?
> How further into earth the crater went ?
> How big was the craking?
> ...



For fireball size, ground or airburst?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 16, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> For fireball size, ground or airburst?


Air blast with Near total fatalities is the default assumption unless you have proff of nuke properties


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 18, 2015)

During COIE Supergirl (Pre-Crisis) nearly killed Anti-Monitor, the COIE Anti-Monitor. Could Pre-Crisis Kryptonians...perhaps be...Multiversal?


----------



## shoeties (Nov 18, 2015)

Would this be mountain-busting?


> Sumi?s Mankai had a large number of giant mounted canons. It was focused on firepower output.
> As Sonoko mentioned, it had the ability to fly.
> Sumi floated towards Leo and unleashed hellfire upon it.
> ?Incredible? This is Mankai~
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Nov 18, 2015)

Uh it depends. It says the Mankai has the power to flatten a mountain. We'd probably just assume the lowest value that would be required for destroying an actual mountain considering it's a statement


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2015)

What's a starship of equal size to Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 18, 2015)

Was Raiden in Ripper Mode when he was fighting Sam?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 19, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> Was Raiden in Ripper Mode when he was fighting Sam?



Nah Raiden only used it against Monsoon and Armstrong iirc


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 19, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Uh it depends. It says the Mankai has the power to flatten a mountain. We'd probably just assume the lowest value that would be required for destroying an actual mountain considering it's a statement



Would also like to point out that the term mountain varies. Most writers would be dumb enough write this off as a mountain


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 19, 2015)

If I want to edit the wiki to better reflect stats, how do I get confirmation that my changes are OK with the OBD? Should I just continue doing it via blog posts?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> If I want to edit the wiki to better reflect stats, how do I get confirmation that my changes are OK with the OBD? Should I just continue doing it via blog posts?


Post in the OBD wiki thread in the meta to find users who are knowledgeable in the whatever your editing.

That would be my best solution.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 23, 2015)

Would transmutation work on an astral projection?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Would transmutation work on an astral projection?


Depends 
if the character can hit intangibles than sure i suppose


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 24, 2015)

How fast would something need to vibrate to become invisible or be incapable for anyone to hear it?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 24, 2015)

Something becoming invisible due to vibration is not very realistic, but most people won't be able to distinguish a pitch provenient from an oscilatory vibration beyond 20,000 Hz.

If you were thinking about a speed in m/s, then that'd depend on the size of the object in question and the type of movement of the oscilations, since hertz are an unit of frequency, not speed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 24, 2015)

Its a human sized object.

How do you calc the DC of a beam attack by its size or linear explosions like Bleach style.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Its a human sized object.
> 
> How do you calc the DC of a beam attack by its size or linear explosions like Bleach style.


Nuke calculator


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Nuke calculator



Based on width or length? Laser beams/energy blasts/linear explosions dont seems to work like conditional explosions which are normally spherical as oppose to cylindrical.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Based on width or length? Laser beams/energy blasts/linear explosions dont seems to work like conditional explosions which are normally spherical as oppose to cylindrical.


width 
vertical explosions get no love


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 25, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Its a human sized object.
> 
> How do you calc the DC of a beam attack by its size or linear explosions like Bleach style.



Like I said, if you want any kind of rotational speed or energy you'd also need to know the type of oscilation described and its amplitude, which isn't really something one can find out unless this is some hard science fiction.

Though there is not much of a point behind this because for one, the speed at which the object vibrates doesn't really translate to reactions or movement speed, and also deriving rotational KE wouldn't really be a valid approach since it would basically be deriving KE from speed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 26, 2015)

What is 4^61 FOE? 

I only know it goes up to TenaKiloFoe not sure what the order is after that

EDIT: BitEnaFoe


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2015)

Why is the DC for busting our Galaxy only 10 GigaFoe?

According to the nuke calc on stardestroyer the collatoral airburst damage would only be about 250 light years across. That's only 0.25% the size of the actual Galaxy.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

That's a small galaxy. Not the Milky Way.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

That must be the GBE of the Milky Way. Destroying it completely would require more energy.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

>Reginald Moves His Body

Who the hell put one of Vivi's joke calcs on the scale


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2015)

So 100 PetaFoe then?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2015)

10^61 * 10^-7 = 10^-54

= 10 GigaFoe


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2015)

That brings up the previous problem why would something be labeled as busting our milky way galaxy when the AoE Is only 1/400th of the galaxy's size itself.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2015)

Because its the galaxy gbe ?
I mean i didnt really read the pdf 
Just make a meta like what proto did


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah its the galaxy gbe 
it has a lot of empty space so its gbe is most likely smaller than the energy to make a blast at its size
i dont think you can use airbust for spatial explosions,tho


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

You can't

The nuke calculator is designed solely for in-atmosphere shit


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2015)

Regicide said:


> You can't
> 
> The nuke calculator is designed solely for in-atmosphere shit



Why is that?

What's the benchmark? Where do we go for explosions bigger than what the atmosphere can handle?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

Because explosions in atmosphere are under nowhere near similar conditions to space explosions

Like, there's the massive difference in density of mediums

Or the part where space is a vacuum


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 28, 2015)

Why use it as word of god for all the explosion calcs in every kerboom in space?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 28, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Why use it as word of god for all the explosion calcs in every kerboom in space?


We dont?  
if there is one it either has some kind of specific shenanigans or no one realized where the feat happened 
Hell there is plenty underhelming results using light flux exactly because we dont


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 28, 2015)

An explosion in the sense that is accounted by a nuke calculators is the result of a rapid release of energy provenient from a nuclear reaction which will produce a sudden extreme increase in gas pressure. In most conceivable cases this is air from the atmosphere which will make an airburst shockwave.

These conditions are not present in the vacuum of space so an explosion will expand faster and further due to the decreased resistance of the medium and will also behave differently because the presence of gravity won't be nearly as much of a factor in the mix.



> Why use it as word of god for all the explosion calcs in every kerboom in space?



I don't think I've ever seen that.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 28, 2015)

We don't

Any calcs that actually use the nuke calculator for space explosions are probably outdated and archaic shit


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 29, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> *We dont?*
> if there is one it either has some kind of specific shenanigans or no one realized where the feat happened
> Hell there is plenty underhelming results using light flux exactly because we dont



We both know that's a bold face lie so don't spoonfeed me that shit.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 29, 2015)

We don't use the nuke calculator for space explosions

Not anymore, in any case

It's that simple


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 29, 2015)

No it isnt 
show me a single recent  one or youd better stops being obtuse


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 29, 2015)

Always gotta be a tough nut, huh tom?

I don't recall having read an entry about using a nuke calculator on space, much less one being taken seriously. But fine, I admit my memory isn't that great, so go ahead and post these infamous calcs that led you to think that was the "word of god" around here so we can get this over with already.


----------



## Mexikorn (Nov 30, 2015)

which is better? jojos bizzare adventure in english or with english subs


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 30, 2015)

> No it isnt
> show me a single recent one or youd better stops being obtuse



> lolservo
> stop being obtuse





> We both know that's a bold face lie so don't spoonfeed me that shit.



Nuke calc only works if the explosion is based on earth's atmosphere which most fiction relatively use.

Explosions on another planet/outer space would have to be calced differently due to several factors, like gravity, air pressure, how much this or that type of element occupy the atmosphere and so on and so forth..

so anyone calcing shit like that would be obviously thrown out the trash.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 30, 2015)

> another planet


nah 
average assumption is earth like atmosphere for earth like planet 
You are right about explosions in the moon and such ,tho


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 30, 2015)

> average assumption is earth like atmosphere for earth like planet



I think I covered that part with this. 



> the explosion is based on earth's atmosphere which most fiction relatively use.



but


----------



## Totally not a cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Depending on the case I can see a different atmosphere in other planets being a factor towards debunking such a calc, but a planet similar enough to Earth should get a pass imho. Planets where conditions make it harder for explosions to occur may arguably still use it as low end (though I'm sure there'd be other better, more accurate methods).

Moons, space and vacuum/low density mediums are an instant no-no, though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 30, 2015)

What makes Galactus multiversal? Fighting multiple Celestials doesn't really seem to cut it. Did they like fuse their powers and still lose or something?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 30, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What makes Galactus multiversal? Fighting multiple Celestials doesn't really seem to cut it. Did they like fuse their powers and still lose or something?



For his fight with the Mad One, iirc. Other than that nothing comes to mind.

Unless, they're utilizing his hype with the whole "he must exist" or "if he doesn't exist it will bring the end of everything"


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 30, 2015)

Blαck said:


> For his fight with the Mad One, iirc. Other than that nothing comes to mind.
> 
> Unless, they're utilizing his hype with the whole "he must exist" or "if he doesn't exist it will bring the end of everything"



Says on his profile that he's Multiversal because he defeated a group of Celestials. And that he constantly hangs around Abstract beings. (which I mean so do Celestials so it doens't really change much) What makes beings like Mephisto and Mistress Death multiversal?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 30, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Says on his profile that he's Multiversal because he defeated a group of Celestials. And that he constantly hangs around Abstract beings. (which I mean so do Celestials so it doens't really change much) What makes beings like Mephisto and Mistress Death multiversal?



Mephisto shouldn't actually mulitversal, unless they're running with that one feat where he fought Galactus and all of reality was in danger. But again that's outlier territory since not even stronger Hell-lords like Dorm are multiversal.

Mistress Death is multiversal because of powerscaling from eternity, her feats are universal at best.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 30, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Mephisto shouldn't actually mulitversal, unless they're running with that one feat where he fought Galactus and all of reality was in danger. But again that's outlier territory since not even stronger Hell-lords like Dorm are multiversal.
> 
> Mistress Death is multiversal because of powerscaling from eternity, her feats are universal at best.



I think that is what theyre going ith on the wiki, though wouldnt we just powerscale Dormammu from that?

Still wierd to me how a character that is literally our universe incarnate is multiversal level.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 30, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> I think that is what theyre going ith on the wiki, though wouldnt we just powerscale Dormammu from that?
> 
> Still wierd to me how a character that is literally our universe incarnate is multiversal level.



I mean we could powerscale Dorm up but that would mean a few other characters get bumped up too. 

Guess Death is special though, she was the only abstract to survive the beyonders.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 1, 2015)

Blαck said:


> I mean we could powerscale Dorm up but that would mean a few other characters get bumped up too.
> 
> Guess Death is special though, she was the only abstract to survive the beyonders.



She should be I think, she's always put on equal terms with Eternity. During the Infinity Gauntlet arc I believe Mephisto said that she's so powerful even he tends to avoid her altogether to avoid confrontation.


----------



## That Background Character (Dec 1, 2015)

Which characters get scaled to the Meteor fact in One Punch Man?

Either almost all the main heroes and villains get scaling from Genos (which is not all true, if the recent thread is anything to go by) or are Boros & Garou and get backward scaling from Casual Saitama (I would say Tatsumaki too because of how far above she is to the rest of the S-class and Dragon monsters, but she is unknown levels below Boros & Garou).

Also, I want to do a tier list for OPM, but another guy did it a long while ago, do I have to ask him or do I just do it?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 2, 2015)

That Background Character said:


> Which characters get scaled to the Meteor fact in One Punch Man?


Imo dragon threats should get the meteor scalling
It is pretty clear that they are quite the big deal for your average s class anyway (as metal knight and even fucking metal bat were helpless against elder centipede)



> Either almost all the main heroes and villains get scaling from Genos (which is not all true, if the recent thread is anything to go by) or are Boros & Garou and get backward scaling from Casual Saitama (I would say Tatsumaki too because of how far above she is to the rest of the S-class and Dragon monsters, but she is unknown levels below Boros & Garou).


Most s class can get the genos scalling 
Zombieman is among the weakest and was said to be strong enough to put base sea king down
I would argue anyone besides obvious exceptions like king and emperor children get it


> Also, I want to do a tier list for OPM, but another guy did it a long while ago, do I have to ask him or do I just do it?


Just do it


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 3, 2015)

What approach should I use for a planet sized explosion in space?

(KE of the planet's remains is out)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 3, 2015)

That's a tough call, it is usually done through the ke of the debris but since that is crossed out... maybe through illumination? The results WILL be underwhelming though.

If it was an astral body that was destroyed perhaps its gbe might be an option, also.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 3, 2015)

Planet sized explosions in space are calced through illumination 
which will give you...country level at best 
for obvious reasons like the lack of an atmosphere being burned you cant use nuke calculator


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 3, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> That's a tough call, it is usually done through the ke of the debris but since that is crossed out... maybe through illumination? The results WILL be underwhelming though.
> 
> If it was an astral body that was destroyed perhaps its gbe might be an option, also.



Is that how we calced the DC for Namek's explosion and Kid Buu's vanishing ball? I recall those explosions dwarfed the planets size as well.

How did we come up for the GBE for stuff like Galaxies anyway?


----------



## Regicide (Dec 3, 2015)

We didn't

We dug up pre-existing values and used those


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 3, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Is that how we calced the DC for Namek's explosion and Kid Buu's vanishing ball? I recall those explosions dwarfed the planets size as well.


In kid buu situation we didnt calcing the "explosion" in itself but the ke of the vaped deebris being thrown away in the form of an explosion
Namek was done via gbe of the destroyed planet


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Is that how we calced the DC for Namek's explosion and Kid Buu's vanishing ball? I recall those explosions dwarfed the planets size as well.
> 
> How did we come up for the GBE for stuff like Galaxies anyway?



Someone determined the size of Namek and calculated its GBE since it was a pretty big planet, and that's what was used. I didn't read the vanishing ball one but I think it had to do with debris being expelled by the explosion.


The GBE of galaxies was determined with the gravitational binding energy formula and the parameters of the galaxy, or from the massive black hole at its center should there be one.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> In kid buu situation we didnt calcing the "explosion" in itself but the ke of the vaped deebris being thrown away in the form of an explosion
> Namek was done via gbe of the destroyed planet



But the GBE of Namek is 2.4 Yottatons 

what about a blast strong enough to knock all solar system planets out of orbit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> But the GBE of Namek is 2.4 Yottatons
> 
> what about a blast strong enough to knock all solar system planets out of orbit?


you are right 

Ke Expansion is 2.4 tenatons
no idea how they got 10 seconds but ill laugh my ass out if they assumed


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> you are right
> 
> Ke Expansion is 2.4 tenatons
> no idea how they got 10 seconds but ill laugh my ass out if they assumed



idk Willy told me about a year or so ago that 10 seconds is the low end timeframe for on panel feats. No idea why seems like kind of a random number to put.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2015)

willy is one of our best debaters but if there is a thing you shouldnt ask to him is how to assume things 
I dont know how he does this but his ideas of calcing can be simultaneously both outdated and extremely liberal
This is why we got things like 0.1 seconds for blur panels on vivi calcs


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2015)

What's the DC for a blast that will knock all the planets out of orbit (Pluto too)


Also been wondering this for a while do we know the DC of a grenade or tankshell?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What's the DC for a blast that will knock all the planets out of orbit (Pluto too)


It would need an actual calc 
But for starters you would need to get the rke of them possible the ke as well


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 4, 2015)

Wouldn't it be basically the GBE of the sun? If you blew the sun up there would be nothing holding the planets together and they would drift away.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Wouldn't it be basically the GBE of the sun? If you blew the sun up there would be nothing holding the planets together and they would drift away.



What ?
No bro
That's like calcing earthbusting when asked for a mountain busting because the mountain would still be destroyed


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> What ?
> No bro
> That's like calcing earthbusting when asked for a mountain busting because the mountain would still be destroyed


Hey, as long as it does the job 

Yeah, I guess that wouldn't be the most efficient way of looking at it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> It would need an actual calc
> But for starters you would need to get the rke of them possible the ke as well



Honestly I have no idea how to calculate the RKE of planets I just know from our energy list that Earth's RKE is 50.2 Exatons.

I did calculate the planets KE though

Mercury = 88.060863 Zettatons

Venus = 713.356140 Zettatons

Earth = 642.304020 Zettatons

Mars = 44.465566 Zettatons

Jupiter = 38.744249 Yottatons

Saturn = 6.3537988 Yottatons

Urasshole = 484.685940 Zettatons

Neptune = 367.18684 Zettatons

Pluto = 35.304791 Exatons


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2015)

basically it should be in the yotatons either way


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Honestly I have no idea how to calculate the RKE of planets I just know from our energy list that Earth's RKE is 50.2 Exatons.



Even if you don't know how, you can figure it out by working backwards from Earth's mass

I imagine it's just accounting for center of mass regarding what speed you plug into the general KE formula


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Even if you don't know how, you can figure it out by working backwards from Earth's mass
> 
> I imagine it's just accounting for center of mass regarding what speed you plug into the general KE formula



Wouldn't I have to work back from the planet's KE and not mass? Different planets have different orbital speeds.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Wouldn't I have to work back from the planet's KE and not mass? Different planets have different orbital speeds.



You need both, I just kind of left the energy implied as opposed to directly stating it (mostly because it slipped my mind it needed to be said)


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 4, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You need both, I just kind of left the energy implied as opposed to directly stating it (mostly because it slipped my mind it needed to be said)



Wouldn't the result of the blast basically be derived from it's size (the blast or shockwave is large enough to reach Pluto from Earth) and the RKE of the planet it to knock it out of orbit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 4, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Wouldn't the result of the blast basically be derived from it's size (the blast or shockwave is large enough to reach Pluto from Earth) and the RKE of the planet it to knock it out of orbit?


Well you could apply this method here if thats is the case 

your first energy will be pluto/wathever planets it hit  rke/ke 
Then you take the surface area of the blast and halve it by pluto/wathever planets it hit surface area 
your result will multiply the first energy value 
then you will have your total energy


----------



## TheGloryXros (Dec 5, 2015)

Just wondering but does this calc's results translate to Large Planet level DC?

We know it has 10x 9.81 gravity and being a life supporting planet it must have the same composition of elements like earth.
From newtons gravity law G*m/r2 =98.1
And equating earth average density m/(4pi r3/3)=5540 
We get m=1000*earth mass and r= 10*earth radius
And gravitational binding energy of a sphere is (3G/5)*m2/r
So for planet vegeta 1000*1000/10 * earth binding energy=100000*53e15 MT


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2015)

It is actually in the ninatons 
no idea if it is correct,tho


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 5, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> It is actually in the ninatons
> no idea if it is correct,tho



The part where they derived the planet's mass and radius from it's gravitational pull is correct, a little busy at the moment but can show the demonstration later on. I didn't check the gbe part though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2015)

So can some of you fuckers lend me a link to the wiki database?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 5, 2015)

Ask Nevermind


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 5, 2015)

Kay


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 6, 2015)

How much force is it to shake the entire universe?



Because that's what Thanos is capable of when he released all of his cosmic energy and power at once. (It also impressed Mistress Death)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 7, 2015)

How many time greater than the observable universe is  3.77477175e89 kg (based off  calc)?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 7, 2015)

TTGL said:


> How many time greater than the observable universe is  3.77477175e89 kg (based off  calc)?



About 

So yeah, pretty fucking big


----------



## Regicide (Dec 7, 2015)

Wait what the fuck

Why is energy being listed as kilograms in that blog


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 7, 2015)

If an explosion causes a large enough shockwave to reach into another star system and move some large stars how do I find the DC for that large explosion?

Would I multiply the force of the moving star with the force of the shockwave?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 7, 2015)

KE of moved star + surface area shit


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 8, 2015)

No idea 

Guess it's just a slip of units, although it's a little odd to ask for the relative size of 3.7e89 compared to the universe when this is coming from the premise that the mass is 4.2e72 kg.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Dec 8, 2015)

Kinda related to my last question, but this guy here's arguing with me trying to make an argument for powerlevels scaling linearly.

[YOUTUBE]HLLMebdMyek[/YOUTUBE]

Now, I already told him flaws in his logic such as him not actually examining feats & just plugging in powerlevels to say "IT'S CONSISTENT WITH THE POWERSCALING AT THE TIME!!!" But any other flaws concerning the actual math he's using?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't bother to watch that but, did you already bring up how a normal farmer has a pl of about 10 iirc whereas Piccolo moon busted with planet levels of energy at 2xx and how Vegeta only bragged to be planet level when he was at 18,000? 

I always found that pretty funny and it shits on the notion of pl scaling linearly. Seems to be some fucked up exponential algorithm, but it most likely is just random numbers pulled from a hat to hype stuff up.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 8, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> I can't bother to watch that but, did you already bring up how a normal farmer has a pl of about 10 iirc whereas Piccolo moon busted with planet levels of energy at 2xx and how Vegeta only bragged to be planet level when he was at 18,000?
> 
> I always found that pretty funny and it shits on the notion of pl scaling linearly. Seems to be some fucked up exponential algorithm, but it most likely is just random numbers pulled from a hat to hype stuff up.



"The farmer is small planet level too he just hadn't learn to use his ki properly"

I believe is the general consensus from dbz wankers....just ask MVC lurkers like raniero


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 10, 2015)

How can you tell the difference between pulverization and vaporization when it comes to explosion or energy craters?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 10, 2015)

For vaporization you need either statements or aftereefects that showcase extreme heat like trees in fire, melten bits + vapour etc 
Just the vapour is usually no good because it can always be dust


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 11, 2015)

How do I calculate the DC for giant flamethrowers/fireballs?

I'm guessing the way to approach it is different than an explosion.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 11, 2015)

There's some discordance in that.

I say it's fine to make a classic thermodynamics calc since flames are mere super-heated gas, but Iwan believes it's safer to approach it as heat flux based on the radiation emitted by the fire.

Of course, in a mecha or something technological like that which will likely create flames through chemical reactions it strictly must be thermal radiation as Iwan proposes since high-energy molecules will be involved. Sometimes it's better to just calc the effects of the fire rather than the fire itself since thermal radiation won't give anything too impressive.


----------



## Destigno (Dec 12, 2015)

If I wanted to use a series that isn't really featured in the obd, Monster Hunter isn't even in the fiction section in the wiki , where would I start? Something like a respect thread?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

As cat said i consider heat influx to be something safer and lowballed 
then again he is the one with the chemistry bachelor so if he says fictional fire can be approached with classic thermodynamics because it actually needs to heaten the surrounds around it then sure i guess 
Technobable fire that relies on chemical reactions is still something to use heat influx,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Also yeah you may just post a thread and present feats or actually do a respect thread for it


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> There's some discordance in that.
> 
> I say it's fine to make a classic thermodynamics calc since flames are mere super-heated gas, but Iwan believes it's safer to approach it as heat flux based on the radiation emitted by the fire.
> 
> Of course, in a mecha or something technological like that which will likely create flames through chemical reactions it strictly must be thermal radiation as Iwan proposes since high-energy molecules will be involved. Sometimes it's better to just calc the effects of the fire rather than the fire itself since thermal radiation won't give anything too impressive.



What about a character with pyrokinesis? Getting an energy unite from a flame's heat energy is foreign to me.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 12, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What about a character with pyrokinesis? Getting an energy unite from a flame's heat energy is foreign to me.



Depends on the feat I guess, do you mean only controlling already existent fire? You'd need to get pretty creative to try to quantify that, and it would require a lot less energy than creating it so it may just not be worth it.

The creation of flames should be simple enough, especially for abilities clearly defined as 'heat' manipulation. Heat itself is energy transferred between two systems.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Depends on the feat I guess, do you mean only controlling already existent fire? You'd need to get pretty creative to try to quantify that, and it would require a lot less energy than creating it so it may just not be worth it.
> 
> The creation of flames should be simple enough, especially for abilities clearly defined as 'heat' manipulation. Heat itself is energy transferred between two systems.



The latter something more akin to Fire-Bending, punching fireballs, shooting a flamethrower out of their fingertips creating fire knives.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 12, 2015)

Fire constructs and most fireballs tend to pack a lot more of a punch than the size of the flame would lead you to believe, in these cases it's probably better to just calc the destruction caused by them or scale from the characters the technique hurt but sure, Q = cmT should apply in those cases.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Fire constructs and most fireballs tend to pack a lot more of a punch than the size of the flame would lead you to believe, in these cases it's probably better to just calc the destruction caused by them or scale from the characters the technique hurt but sure, Q = cmT should apply in those cases.



How do I calculate the DC of something freezing? like air or water. I'd image i would have to calculate the volume of the area that's frozen but where do I go from there?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 12, 2015)

Q=mct i suppose 
But it would be basically how much of the energy is being taken


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 12, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Q=mct i suppose
> But it would be basically how much of the energy is being taken



So would I have to get the volume and temperature to get a value?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 12, 2015)

Yup, yup. Get the mass from the volume and density and pick up the appropiate specific heat from the webs



If there's a phase change you also need to account for the latent heat but the principle is the same.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Yup, yup. Get the mass from the volume and density and pick up the appropiate specific heat from the webs
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a phase change you also need to account for the latent heat but the principle is the same.



Just to make sure I have a handle on this. I calculated water that has a volume of 17,798.49 cm^3) water is 1 g/cm3. Which means that's about 17.798 kg which using the chart on the right from the link you gave me (which says J/kg) would be 74.4 Million Joules. (0.0177 Tons)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Just to make sure I have a handle on this. I calculated water that has a volume of 17,798.49 cm^3) water is 1 g/cm3. Which means that's about 17.798 kg which using the chart on the right from the link you gave me (which says J/kg) would be 74.4 Million Joules. (0.0177 Tons)



Sounds about right but, was the change in temperature 1000?C? Then there definitively was a change of phase (either freezing or evaporation), then you also add the required latent heat to that total.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 13, 2015)

Q=17.798 X 4178 X (25-0)  (average temperature iirc)
Q=1859001.1 joules
Add this with water freezing 
Q= m X l 
Q=334000  X 17.798  
Q=5944532 joules 
So not really unless im forgetting soemthing


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Sounds about right but, was the change in temperature 1000?C? Then there definitively was a change of phase (either freezing or evaporation), then you also add the required latent heat to that total.



Well no, it was more like someone threw tepid water and instantly froze it. That's about a 42?C temperature change isn't it? (since water's tepid temperature is 42?C and its freezing point is 0?C)

Said person who has this feat did it via chryokinesis



iwandesu said:


> Q=17.798 X 4178 X (25-0)  (average temperature iirc)
> Q=1859001.1 joules
> Add this with water freezing
> Q= m X l
> ...



Can I ask what those numbers represent? (I mean obviously I got the joules and the average temperature value)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Well no, it was more like someone threw tepid water and instantly froze it. That's about a 42?C temperature change isn't it? (since water's tepid temperature is 42?C and its freezing point is 0?C)
> 
> Said person who has this feat did it via chryokinesis



If you're _sure_ the water was at 42?C, then okay, but the usual assumption is room temperature 20?C 

but anyways

17.798 kg * 4182 J/kg?C * 20?C = 1,488,624.72 J

And latent heat 



17.798 kg * 334000 J/Kg = 5,944,532 J

Making the total 1,488,624.72 + 5,944,532 = 7,433,156.72 J


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2015)

Can I ask where you got 334,000 J/Kg?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Sure, it's water's latent heat of fusion, aka the energy needed to actually turn water at 0?C into ice.



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The enthalpy of fusion also known as (latent) heat of fusion is the change in enthalpy resulting from heating a given quantity of a substance to change its state from a solid to a liquid. The temperature at which this occurs is the melting point.



Wikipedia describes it as the energy to _melt_ ice into water, but it goes both ways.

, but I'm sure there are other sources in the web. I think the site I linked you to also has a page about this.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

So hey Cat, is there anyway to figure out the energy to produce a sink hole that big? 
Kinesis seems OPAF.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7jWpQJuI8Q[/youtube]


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> Sure, it's water's latent heat of fusion, aka the energy needed to actually turn water at 0?C into ice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet, how much j/cc is vaporizing water. I know we have a chart somewhere around here.

Where we have the fragmentation, pulverization and vaporization of stone, concrete, steel etc. but I don't know where it is. 

I just know the DC stuff for Stone (8 j/cc for frag, 69 j/cc for violent frag, 214 j/cc for pulverization, 4,061 j/cc for vaporization)

Would multiplying/dividing the densities here help me get the DC values of other materials? (for example Steel is 8.05 g/cc and Stone is 2.6 g/cc would that mean the DC for vaporizing Steel would be 12,573.48 j/cc?)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> So hey Cat, is there anyway to figure out the energy to produce a sink hole that big?
> Kinesis seems OPAF.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7jWpQJuI8Q[/youtube]







Tom Servo said:


> sweet, how much j/cc is vaporizing water. I know we have a chart somewhere around here.
> 
> Where we have the fragmentation, pulverization and vaporization of stone, concrete, steel etc. but I don't know where it is.
> 
> ...


There's no standarized chart with this info iirc

And well, there's a water vaporization value of 2,260 j/cc, but I'm pretty sure that was standarized for water at 20?C so it may not apply for some cases. It's always nicer to just go the extra mile and make the calculation yourself.

I don't really have a hold of most j/cc values since I just fish for one when I need it, from the top of my head I know that the violent fragmentation of steel is 250 j/cc and 1000 j/cc for military grade steel, and 1.4 j/cc for fragmentation of concrete. 

And no, working out the densities like that won't give you an accurate value since these things have more to do with the type of material and bonds between molecules than the sheer amount of mass.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 13, 2015)

You da best.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 13, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> There's no standarized chart with this info iirc
> 
> And well, there's a water vaporization value of 2,260 j/cc, but I'm pretty sure that was standarized for water at 20?C so it may not apply for some cases. It's always nicer to just go the extra mile and make the calculation yourself.
> 
> ...



Where do these values come from exactly? If there's no chart anywhere.

what about multiplying the levels of destruction? (stone for violent frag is 69 j/cc and vaporization is 4,061 does that mean steel which has violent frag of 250 j/cc has a vap dc of about 14,713 j/cc?)


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 13, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> Where do these values come from exactly? If there's no chart anywhere.
> 
> what about multiplying the levels of destruction? (stone for violent frag is 69 j/cc and vaporization is 4,061 does that mean steel which has violent frag of 250 j/cc has a vap dc of about 14,713 j/cc?)



People calculate an scenario like destroying a rock or vaporizing water and then reduce the scale and take it as constant.

Some are found in the net. 

And no, since the materials are different they have different mechanic and thermodynamic properties. 

You can find quite a few of them by googling the right words, the "j/cc" unit is mostly used here and similar sites that run calculations.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 13, 2015)

Compressive strenght is what we usually derivate our pulverization value from
Tensile strenght fragmentation iirc
Violent fragmentation is usually the Energy needed to throw something away with drills iirc
Vaporization and melting requires shit like heat of melting/vaporization boiling point and melting point 
Atomization i never needed to actually calc so dunno


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 13, 2015)

If you convert the Earth to energy, how much energy would you get? I'm getting 269,729,379,218.1719 solar mass, is that about right?


----------



## Regicide (Dec 13, 2015)

Why in the world are you equating energy to solar masses


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 13, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Compressive strenght is what we usually derivate our pulverization value from
> Tensile strenght fragmentation iirc
> Violent fragmentation is usually the Energy needed to throw something away with drills iirc
> Vaporization and melting requires shit like heat of melting/vaporization boiling point and melting point
> Atomization i never needed to actually calc so dunno


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 13, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


>


Gotta a problem zenass ?
So pls humour it


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks, what about things like a dust or water explosion?

IE when a character slams the water or ground so hard it creates a mountain shapped explosion of water or dust
[sp][/sp]

Do we just calc it as we do with explosion fireballs or shockwaves?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Gotta a problem zenass ?
> So pls humour it



like, just where did you get that compression and tensile shit.


----------



## Imperator100 (Dec 14, 2015)

Is Character A is far faster then Character B, but completely outclassed in DC/Durability, is there anything they can do to them to win (assuming no hax) or is it just "Eventually Character B wins"?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> like, just where did you get that compression and tensile shit.


regi told me they could be used as placeholders values


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

Imperator100 said:


> Is Character A is far faster then Character B, but completely outclassed in DC/Durability, is there anything they can do to them to win (assuming no hax) or is it just "Eventually Character B wins"?


Case by casis 
If the strong guy lacks aoe it becomes a battle of atrition and the one with most stamina likely wins


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks, what about things like a dust or water explosion?

IE when a character slams the water or ground so hard it creates a mountain shapped explosion of water or dust
[sp][/sp]

Do we just calc it as we do with explosion fireballs or shockwaves?


----------



## Regicide (Dec 14, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> regi told me they could be used as placeholders values


Well, fragmentation is more equivalent to shear strength, really


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2015)

You calc GPE 

See here


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 14, 2015)

Are humans "weak-willed" by Star Wars standards?

Would the average person IRL be susceptible to a simple, "these aren't the droids you're looking for." type of suggestion from an average Jedi or Sith?

**


----------



## Veikuri (Dec 15, 2015)

Does anyone have the scans that state the Void is the same as Sentry and not a separate entity?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 16, 2015)

Sloth said:


> Are humans "weak-willed" by Star Wars standards?
> 
> Would the average person IRL be susceptible to a simple, "these aren't the droids you're looking for." type of suggestion from an average Jedi or Sith?
> 
> **


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 16, 2015)

How do we calc the force of earthquakes?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 16, 2015)

By area of effect without it you really can't calc it.... So localized earthquake with strong effect isn't going to be calculable unless word of author is used.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Just to clarify

We seem to use a composite of the manga and webcomic for OnePunch-Man regarding how we handle feats, right?

So I wouldn't be off base to reference webcomic feats on the profiles we have until the manga catches up and may or may not contradict the events?

We already seem to scale Garou off Boros, so that's mostly why I ask


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2015)

Shouldn't be a problem. The webcomic is the actual source material and the manga is just a retelling.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 20, 2015)

well, yeah

though the manga is still ONE's just Murata drawing it and adding shit ONE didn't have in the webcomic IIRC


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2015)

Is there anything in the manga that contradicts anything that happened in the webcomic?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 20, 2015)

No in so much the story differs too much

Though this tournament thing is new and Saitama does KO Garou for different reasons than dining and dashing

Those are more retcons than anything else though

Notable things from the webcomic though?

Tank-top Master and Genos are considered comparable by Garou during his initial meeting with Genos


----------



## Regicide (Dec 20, 2015)

Always thought it would make more sense just to treat the ONE and Murata versions as being separate

That's just me though


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 20, 2015)

They're both penned by ONE in terms of story

Just a matter of Murata's redraw expanding or retconning some minor things as the story goes

Don't really see a need to treat them differently

Just that, as the manga catches up to the webcomic, the more current content phases it out

Think Battle of Gods/Revival of F vs DB Super 

Basically the same situation, just a different medium


----------



## shoeties (Dec 21, 2015)

So about how strong would this be?

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				The Dying of the Light pg 511 said:
			
		

> Darquesse clasped her hands before her. Vile and Melancholia didn't notice. Darquesse's arms started to tremble. Silver light spilled from between her fingers.
> 
> Very, very bright light.
> 
> ...





tl;dr, character makes an explosion another character compares to a small nuke going off that levels a bit more than a quarter of a town/city.


----------



## That Background Character (Dec 22, 2015)

Are there any stats for the A/B/C-class heroes in OPM? Besides Sweet Mask and Fubuki, SW gets Genos scaling and Fubuki might get that too.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah 
Hammerhead is a b class villain iirc 
He has a mcb feat


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 22, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Yeah
> Hammerhead is a b class villain iirc
> He has a mcb feat





Though the skyscraper feat was from a random mook in his group


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 23, 2015)

Still most likely within b class 
I mean mumen rider got reked by them and he is the first c class 
This position usually represents power as theoretically only the first c class can become a b class 
Then again you can always destroy a meteor like saitama


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Not what I meant by pointing that out, but ok


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 26, 2015)

How do I calc a DC feat that doesn't have a shockwave but it creates a mountain of dust or water?

Also when calcing a feat like this...do I use the size of an explosion (like the actual fireball) size as a reference or 20PSI or 4.6 PSI shockwave value?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 26, 2015)

You use PE of the dust being thrown away 
Dont expect anything good for pitou from this,tho


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 26, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> You use PE of the dust being thrown away
> Dont expect anything good for pitou from this,tho



What's PE? Never heard this, in all the years i've been here. Can we by any chance calc her speed from the KE of it's DC?


----------



## Jamrock (Dec 26, 2015)

How strong are saoyran, fye and kurogane form tsubasa chronicles eos?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 26, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What's PE? Never heard this, in all the years i've been here. Can we by any chance calc her speed from the KE of it's DC?


Nope 
Speed from ke is too incosistent 
PE=potential energy...
Mg(h+ center of mass of the body)=E


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 27, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Nope
> Speed from ke is too incosistent
> PE=potential energy...
> Mg(h+ center of mass of the body)=E



ah ok....what's mg?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 27, 2015)

> Gravitational *potential energy* is energy an object possesses because of its position in a gravitational field. The most common use of gravitational potential energy is for an object near the surface of the Earth where the gravitational acceleration can be assumed to be constant at about 9.8 m/s^2. Since the zero of gravitational potential energy can be chosen at any point (like the choice of the zero of a coordinate system), the potential energy at a height h above that point is equal to the work which would be required to lift the object to that height with no net change in kinetic energy. Since the force required to lift it is equal to its weight, it follows that the gravitational potential energy is equal to its weight times the height to which it is lifted.





m = mass  _kg_
g= gravity  _9.8 m/s^2_
h = height  _m_


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> m = mass  _kg_
> g= gravity  _9.8 m/s^2_
> h = height  _m_



Thank you

What's the durability of someone who can survive a black hole  would the durability of the person be the same as the black hole's gbe or durability?

In fact when feats like this come up when we don't see it what's the default size for a black hole here?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 28, 2015)

That's hard to tell since it would depend on the specifics of the feat. If the force of the gravitational pull on a human body is of any indication, standing in the surface of a stellar class black hole is about town level, which isn't as impressive as what one would think. One could get scaled to the gbe of a black hole if they survive it's collapse... otherwise no, there isn't really a correlation.

There's no standard size for black holes since they can be anywhere from <0.1 mm to 400 AU, and being a common trope in fiction it's not likely that it will be consistent with real life standards anyway.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 28, 2015)

Totally not a cat said:


> That's hard to tell since it would depend on the specifics of the feat.* If the force of the gravitational pull on a human body is of any indication, standing in the surface of a stellar class black hole is about town level, which isn't as impressive as what one would think.* One could get scaled to the gbe of a black hole if they survive it's collapse... otherwise no, there isn't really a correlation.
> 
> There's no standard size for black holes since they can be anywhere from <0.1 mm to 400 AU, and being a common trope in fiction it's not likely that it will be consistent with real life standards anyway.



What about being directly inside of one?


----------



## Clutch (Dec 28, 2015)

Since reaction time weighs heavily on perception, and humans perceive at 60fps and react on average 265 milliseconds, within 16fps. What would be the average reaction speed of a character who can perceive at the speed of light (a trillion fps)?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> What about being directly inside of one?


Well, the problemas with that is that the effects are completely theorical
I think I've read somewhere that it's theorized that there's a planck star in the center of a big enough blackhole, which is bound to make it a lot more impressive but not in  a fashion that makes it quantifiable. Basically, there's not way to know since it's pure theorical grounds.



ColumbianDrugLord said:


> Since reaction time weighs heavily on perception, and humans perceive at 60fps and react on average 265 milliseconds, within 16fps. What would be the average reaction speed of a character who can perceive at the speed of light (a trillion fps)?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well the thing with it it's that it's not technically correct to expresa reacci?n speed in terms of, Well, speed. Reactions are measured in time, from what I've seen the justification for it is that it's the reaction speed needed to perceive an o ject moving a X speed from 1 meter away, this LS reactions means a reaction time of 1/300000000 of a second or 300 microseconds
> 
> ...


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 28, 2015)

I feel.like this is a really silly question but could cell have survived a direct hit from vegeta's final flash? While vegeta did aim it in a way that only blew off part of his body so it wouldn't destroy the earth, Cell was still much more powerful. So it's conflicting could vegeta have really put cell down for good?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 28, 2015)

Final flash explosion definitely envelopted cell whole body
Even if it wasn't concentrated at him he took a huge portion of it and lost what he lost body wise
So yeah it shouldnt bypass his celular regen


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Dec 29, 2015)

Why does Ace's Entei come out weak as hell in in calcs?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 29, 2015)

What kind of question this? 
Maybe Because oda doesnt know how to portrayal shit?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2015)

It didn't actually destroy anything


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 29, 2015)

It dwarfed one half of banana island against teach's blackhole iirc
But yeah you cant take much out there


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2015)

I blame you


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2015)

Ace was terrible anyway


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 29, 2015)

He looked cool 
But as far as i got  (currently in impel down) he hasnt really shown any major thing besides being luffy big bro and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who will serve as fuse to marineford war


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Ace was terrible anyway



You know a lot about being terrible huh


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 31, 2015)

Has anyone calcld the Saitama Serious Punch?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 31, 2015)

There also mine outdated version and chaos currently accepted version based on boros cannon


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 31, 2015)

Much appreciated.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 31, 2015)

No problem


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 2, 2016)

A new year brings a new befuddling~

Okay, my first request in relation to OBD matters to the general rabble in over 2 years, because I'm completely at my wit's end with the identity of a real-world object, as even my seemingly peerless Google skills have finally faltered before the red tape

In episode 7 of Season 1 of GARO, the climactic battle between Makai Knights Saejima Kouga and Suzumura Rei goes outdoors and concludes in a draw (and a random Horror double-kill) outside of a twin set of skyscraper buildings somewhere in Tokyo, as illustrated below:


(the two largest structures in the middleground are what I'm hoping to identify)

I'm attempting to kickstart a new 'series' of calculations of a particular fiction or franchise, as I am wont to do, and GARO's received minimal to virtually zero coverage in that department in spite of vocal minority appraisal within the OBD. 

However, I've just been completely dumbfounded by attempting to slap a name to both or even just one of the two skyscrapers (and from there, an official height) and my stubborness is preventing me from just ignoring this piddily speed feat and moving on to even more impressive feats.

That's basically the gist of this post: requesting a link to an official and/or reputable database of info pertaining to the two largest buildings in the picture above. All that I am 100% confident of is that it is situated in Tokyo; TV-Nihon's wikispace entry on  suggests further that the buildings are located in Shinjuku District (Tokyo's central business district, basically), but I cannot confirm the validity of that statement.

Massively appreciate any positive result(s), or even simply the effort being put forth to uphold my request. Thanks!


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 2, 2016)

What about this? 

"Just" need to count the number of roofs


----------



## Alita (Jan 5, 2016)

Can someone remind me again how big one piece's planet was in regards to it's diameter?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 5, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> Can someone remind me again how big one piece's planet was in regards to it's diameter?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 6, 2016)

Read somewhere on a forum that Hakuba from One Piece is Sub relativistic, max speed going up all the way to mach 30849.

What's a character from a currently ongoing popular manga/anime that could match that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 6, 2016)

He isnt 
And buranchi would rape him even if it was truth


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

Ichiryuu, Midora and Jirou are planet level+ right?

We obviously consider Don Slime and the 8 Kings at that level, right?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 9, 2016)

I want to start reading trnasformers comics but Idk where to start. Where do I start??


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 9, 2016)

Can RWBY get a possible speed upgrade thanks to Amber or not?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2016)

Likely yes


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 12, 2016)

Is a series has a public domain character in it, can they get feats from their original work? If so, when?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 12, 2016)

Probably? 
I mean jenny everywhere is tecnically the same character


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Probably?
> I mean jenny everywhere is tecnically the same character



Hmmmm...what does that mean for adaptations of things like Mythology or say the Arthurian Legends?


----------



## AquaGrizzly (Jan 17, 2016)

Quick question, in my recent blog I made the assumption that in order to stop the planet's rotation you would need to be able to match the rotational energy of the planet. I didn't really get many comments so I don't know if my assumption was correct or not. Anyone care to clarify for me?


----------



## Imperator100 (Jan 17, 2016)

AquaGrizzly said:


> Quick question, in my recent blog I made the assumption that in order to stop the planet's rotation you would need to be able to match the rotational energy of the planet. I didn't really get many comments so I don't know if my assumption was correct or not. Anyone care to clarify for me?



I believe that's standard assumption.


----------



## AquaGrizzly (Jan 17, 2016)

Imperator100 said:


> I believe that's standard assumption.



Thank you.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jan 20, 2016)

What makes split durability a weak argument in vs matches?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 20, 2016)

Because dbz characters have already plenty of even multigalaxy+ level punching feats ?
And can punch ki blasts away since ever? And eat its own punches? 
it obviously depends of the verse mechanics,tho


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2016)

Does Digimon touch into Megaversal or Multiversal?


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah, Digimon has an entire gallery of multiversals.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 22, 2016)

Anything I should know before debating on this forum or making threads


----------



## fyhb (Jan 22, 2016)

The rules probably


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 23, 2016)

Just thought of something GoW related

Would it make sense to use the effects of the Olympians' deaths in GOW3 for thier stats?
For instance, when Poseidon dies, sea levels immediately rise to flood the earth, and when Helios dies the sun gets blocked out by clouds.

So is valid to, say, calc the energy required to melt the earth's icecaps (I'm assuming that would flood the earth) to get Poseidon's energy output?


----------



## fyhb (Jan 23, 2016)

> So is valid to, say, calc the energy required to melt the earth's icecaps (I'm assuming that would flood the earth) to get Poseidon's energy output?



Melting the icecaps would not flood the Earth I think. You'd have to calc how much the water rose and then how much energy it'd take to hold that down because I don't think there's enough water on Earth to actually do that.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 23, 2016)

How powerful is Kyp Durron on this site? I'm new here...


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 23, 2016)

, he should be somewhere in the relativistic range in combat speed since he can sort of keep up with Luke in sparring matches IIRC, with lightspeed reactions (sorta shits on Jax Pavan as a Force-Wielder).


----------



## fyhb (Jan 23, 2016)

Alright, so relatively highly for Durron. What of the likes of Anakin, Obi-Wan and Plagueis?


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 23, 2016)

There you go~


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 24, 2016)

How powerful do you have to be to survive in the core of the Sun?


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 24, 2016)

Xcano said:


> Melting the icecaps would not flood the Earth I think. You'd have to calc how much the water rose and then how much energy it'd take to hold that down because I don't think there's enough water on Earth to actually do that.


The video suggests a couple dozen of meters to couple hundred meters (depending on the average mountain height in Greece)
[video:  ]
If all the ice caps melted sea level would rise some 75m flooding all coastal areas. which kinda fits.
And it sounds more logical to me than creating all that water out of thin air (since characters in GOW haven't shown such powers).

I already did a rough calc, my question is if the basis of it would be accepted.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 24, 2016)

nah
just because the end result is right doesnt mean it is the valid approach
lets just say poseidon death generated and moved that much water
so you calc the water mass 
and the speed at which moved


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> nah
> just because the end result is right doesnt mean it is the valid approach
> lets just say poseidon death generated and moved that much water
> so you calc the water mass
> and the speed at which moved


So
just to get this straight, here's what I've done:

1. Scaled the height of the mountains covered
2. Used established data to figure out the volume of all ocean water
3. Figured out how much water needs to be added to raise sea levels to height of said mountain
4. From video time, calced the speed at which the water rose
5. Used kinetic energy to get the energy of the rising water using said speed and added volume
????
7. Profit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 25, 2016)

Well there is the thing 
I dunno if you need all the water in the world,more than just the new amount generated and moved  but yeah looks fine


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Well there is the thing
> I dunno if you need all the water in the world,more than just the new amount generated and moved  but yeah looks fine



I'll publish a blog then, so you could look at the math and tell me if there's anything wrong


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 25, 2016)

kay lets see it
at worst they will ask you to just use the created water volume or something
do we have proof it was a worldwide effect btw ?
too many time since i played GOW


----------



## Deer Lord (Jan 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> kay lets see it
> at worst they will ask you to just use the created water volume or something
> do we have proof it was a worldwide effect btw ?
> too many time since i played GOW


Gow confirmed to be earth like planet in ascention
and iirc, by the end of GOW3 the dialogue with athena pretty much confirms kratos fucked up all of creation.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 29, 2016)

Where does full on island busting start? Wiki says 4.3 GT. Is that still up to date?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2016)

dont see why not yeah
it is just arbitrary anyway
actually no, it is pretty much wrong 
the energy needed to fragment mount everest is about 2.9082218 gigatons


----------



## Imagine (Jan 29, 2016)

Zekka and Don Fua from BAA are island level and not small island level then.

Huehuehuehuehuehuehuehue. It's the small things


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2016)

actually no, it is pretty much wrong 

1,521e+12 x 10^6 x 8?=1.2168 x 10^19 joules
the energy needed to fragment mount everest is about 2.9082218 gigatons
which still means they are island kevek so hey


----------



## Imagine (Jan 29, 2016)

So island level is even lower? Probably gives an arbitrary boost to many characters maybe


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2016)

funnily enough if you use this value 
 ( likely more accurated)
59465377800 x 10^6 x 214=1.2725591e+19 joules
and pulverization of rock you get about 3 gigatons
so yeah still wrong


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2016)

*dont ask*

japan is a small country with an of 377.944 km^2 and an  of 438 meters
this means japan volume is of about 1.65539472 ? 10^20cm^3 given rock fragmentation is 8j/cc then the energy needed to fragment japan apart is 1.3243158 x 10^21 joules or about *316.5 *gigatons
or island level+


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2016)

31000kg of cooper (density of /m^3)= 3.459821m^3 of cooper
125000kg of steel framework (density of /m^3)=16.025641m^3
and finally 24493987,98 kg of concrete (density of 1750kg/m^3) =13996.56456m^3 of concrete
volume of concrete is 13996.56456m^3
volume of metals is 19.485462m^3
fragmentation of concrete=1.4j/cc
fragmentation of steel=50j/cc
FC=27160000000 joules
FS=974273100 joules 
total yeild is 6.724246 tons of tnt
which is the energy to fragment all the liberty statue


----------



## Imagine (Jan 31, 2016)

Iwan the hell are you doing?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2016)

just doing calcs to then link they in my obd publication so i dont need to waste lines with too much techno bable (which i already have plenty)
so if someone wants to see the method they click the link but if the guy just want to read and chill he doesnt


----------



## SunRise (Feb 2, 2016)

Crazy Diamond is FTL, right?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 2, 2016)

How much energy to instantly turn sand into glas?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes he is 
Also you need 2400 celsius to turn sand into glass iirc 
Specific heat of sand 0.794 j/gc 
Sand density is 1.6 g/cc 
Q=mct 
Assuming a cc
And 25 degrees as outside temperature 
Q=1.6 x 0.794 x (2400-25)
Q=3017.2 j/cc
Or basically 0.72 tons of tnt for 1m^3 of sand becoming glass


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 2, 2016)

For the game Dante's Inferno I am trying to figure out  a way to approximate the depth of Hell to get the speed of the characters. Any ideas?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 2, 2016)

what is the description of the path to hell in la divina comeddia ?
because the game is loosely based here so you could get something
at worst i suppose earth core if there is no statement about it being an another dimension


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> what is the description of the path to hell in la divina comeddia ?
> because the game is loosely based here so you could get something
> at worst i suppose earth core if there is no statement about it being an another dimension



I had the same thought but I was worried because the game is _very_ loosely based to say the least. In the actual Inferno, Lucifer is at the center and deepest point of Hell, exactly at the Earth's core. If you think I can, then I will use that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 2, 2016)

well it is not exactly upon to me
but yeah i would find doable on the lack of in verse statements


----------



## TheMightyRegulator (Feb 3, 2016)

Can a feat where a character destroys 2 Universes overtime by a portal it generated be scaled to AP? And if so, why?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes 
He is destroying shit after all 
It just wouldnt be multiversal


----------



## TheMightyRegulator (Feb 3, 2016)

"At Least Universal+" perhaps? Oh well, thanks for answering this noob's question.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 4, 2016)

Any bullet timing/cutting calcs I can look at and study?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 4, 2016)

when will you stop? :letgo


----------



## Imagine (Feb 4, 2016)

Until it's not fun anymore


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 4, 2016)

what a masochist.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 4, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Any bullet timing/cutting calcs I can look at and study?


 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Im allowing you to do this quality calc


----------



## Imagine (Feb 4, 2016)

Those links don't work Iwan.

Also, how would you do about quantifying cutting ice?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 4, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Those links don't work Iwan.
> 
> Also, how would you do about quantifying cutting ice?



why don't you ask your master?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 4, 2016)

> Also, how would you do about quantifying cutting ice?


Possibly pulverization 
Depends on the feat and i actually dont think cutting ice is any difficult


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 4, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Possibly pulverization
> Depends on the feat and i actually dont think cutting ice is any difficult


I was thinking of something more along the lines of ultimate tensile strength and an approximate volume with the height and depth of the cut plus the width of the blade.

Although I couldn't really find such information on the net since the tensile strength of ice is an useless bit of information that nobody has gotten around measuring. 

And yeah, even working with glass's tensile strength, it's going to be underwhelming as all hell even with +1 order of magnitude being applied aftewards.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah I guess it isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 5, 2016)

Do my bullet feat then feggit


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 5, 2016)

Has Guilty Gear's Japan vaporizing feat been calc'd?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 5, 2016)

Countless of times
It is large continent level due to vaping ocean and whatnot


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 7, 2016)

What level of power are we looking at if you can flatten all of Asia in an AoE blast?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 7, 2016)

teratons at a minimum, I'm guessing


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 7, 2016)

If I wanna calc the volume of a humanoid robot, can I use proportions of a regular human?

This robot does have some parts that are thicker and some that are leaner than a human, but otherwise it'd be way too complex for me to get it's dimensions.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 7, 2016)

I would need a picture to see how The proportiond fits
But usually yes you can


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I would need a picture to see how The proportiond fits
> But usually yes you can




This fella.
I actually think in this case human proportions might be low balling it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 7, 2016)

A yugioh Monster ?
You can get The height and use square law to get volume
It is likely lowballibg anyway
I would scalle it but hey


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 7, 2016)

I scaled it to be some 46m tall
so do I apply human proportions now?

edit:
nvm, I understand now.
how about hollowness tho? is 50% fine?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 7, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> teratons at a minimum, I'm guessing



Isn't teraton only country level? I suppose timeframe matters, but I'm guessing the expansion rate has to be remarkably slow to be anything less than continental.

I'l just play around with the notion of flatten a continent wielding at least the entry range of continental.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 7, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Isn't teraton only country level? I suppose timeframe matters, but I'm guessing the expansion rate has to be remarkably slow to be anything less than continental.
> 
> I'l just play around with the notion of flatten a continent wielding at least the entry range of continental.



I dont have the patient to search for proper range so lets do this 
44580000km^2 =asia area 
Diamete^2=44580000
Dia,eter= 6676.82559305km 
Inputting this on nuke calculator i have
 About 2.350000000 petatons for near total deathes in the continent


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 7, 2016)

Ah so it is skirting on the entry of continental.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 7, 2016)

I suppose actually destroying it is bounded to yeild more 
But yeah pretty much


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 7, 2016)

So i head MHS D-Gray Man is a thing now. Is this Legit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2016)

Not that im aware 
Maybe something from last chapter?


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 8, 2016)

I know how shotty vs battle wiki can be with calcs but this is it


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2016)

i'm pretty sure total fatalities won't be able to flatten mountains.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2016)

im pretty sure near total fatalities usually gives a value higher than country fragmentation due to huge distances=exponentially higher yeilds 
But you can do it if you want zenath


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 8, 2016)

What value is used for "shattering a mountain" and creating a deep lake? 
Fragmentation/violent frag/ pulverization?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2016)

Without context fragmentation is always the answer for crater feats


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> I know how shotty vs battle wiki can be with calcs but this is it



Alan could have jumped away from the sides of screen instead of jumping through its top 
Is also worthy nothing that he only would need to dodge the bullets within their trajectory till the ground not outright dodge them from that distance 
Basically he could just blackfipped away from the panel before the bullets hit the ground 
So nah this is bullshit


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 8, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Without context fragmentation is always the answer for crater feats





> This led to a protracted series of battles between Azuth and Savras, culminating in a duel that shattered a mountain and created a deep lake.


That's the excerpt from the book

prehaps I'll just calc both as a low and high end


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 9, 2016)

How do I go about calcing destruction of a part of Earth? (say...half)


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2016)

It depends of context like everything really


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It depends of context like everything really


If I was to simulate it with anything
Imagine a bomb going off on the surface and taking like 40% of the planet along with it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2016)

Likely nuke calculator or outright pulverization if you can scalle


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think the nuke calculator fits the bill here.
If I'm going with pulverization, I can use, say, a third of earth's volume.

The thing is the values. Crust and inner core should be fine as they are solid rock and iron respectively.
But the mantle and outer core are iffy.

Is there any way to get pulverization values based on density?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2016)

Make a ratio 
Earth volume=X
 destroyed volume =y% of x
If half was destroyed just use 50%


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 9, 2016)

What energy values to use tho? 
Not all of earth is solid rock


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2016)

I would assume earth volume refers to earth instead of air and water no? 
Of course there are minerals and metals but rock is the best approach


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I would assume earth volume refers to earth instead of air and water no?
> Of course there are minerals and metals but rock is the best approach


The crust is made out of solid rock, yes.
The earth's mantle is molten rock.
And the core is part molten iron and part soild iron.

I assume we have the values for solid rock/iron pulverizations. Its the liquid shit I'm unsure of.
I do have a mean denisty value for earth, is there a way to get a pulverization value from that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2016)

Nope 
Each material has eaches own properties which disgards density
Rock is decent enough is a low ball anyway given the material is being thrown at fast speed


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 9, 2016)

hmmm I see.
Then I'll treat everything not solid iron as rock and call it a day.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 13, 2016)

Any of you Trigun heads know where the ''city level in base'' comes from?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2016)

No idea
Ic vash wouldnt kill a mosquitoe anyway


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 13, 2016)

How strong is saoyoran from tsubasa chronicles?


----------



## SunRise (Feb 14, 2016)

Current stats for Samurai Jack and Aku?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2016)

What are the stats for General Grievous? Kinda itching a bit to pit him vs DMC verse


----------



## Imagine (Feb 14, 2016)

Town level and lightspeed. Said by CD and Fang.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 14, 2016)

We have a wiki page for SW that it is updated by chaos and fang so it is most likely accurate


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Town level and lightspeed. Said by CD and Fang.



Dayum, LS in combat speed and reactions? I'd assume Town Level for both Dura and DC

Nevermind about vsing them then. Thanks


----------



## HagoromoOtsutsuki (Feb 14, 2016)

Galactuspool solos.


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 14, 2016)

Scaling question

*Spoiler*: __ 








It feels wrong to scale the crater off of the energy plants
thoughts?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 14, 2016)

Look up similar looking species of trees that inhabit similar ecosystems and scale from their height?


----------



## Fujita (Feb 15, 2016)

Where do the j/cc values for fragmentation/pulverization of rock come from?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 15, 2016)

Fujita said:


> Where do the j/cc values for fragmentation/pulverization of rock come from?


From a deleted flutter blog
It was sound Back in time so we still use it
Anyway, we usually take pulverization from The compressive strenght of materiais when no one calc it (no Idea how flutter even calced it tbh)
Rock is 200j/cc 
So it hardly changes from what flutter got
Not sure about rock shear strenght,Tho (which is usually our placeholder for fragmentation)


----------



## Regicide (Feb 15, 2016)

At this point, I'm not sure anyone still around actually knows.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 15, 2016)

Some are derivated from ultimate tensile strength of different materials and other from a certain asteroid impact calculator from stardestroyer with those terms iirc


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 16, 2016)

What are some good superhuman durability feats for Aang?


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 17, 2016)

How do I disprove the claim of FT's Jupiter cannon being town level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2016)

you dont
it kinda fits feat wise in verse and it doesnt change much to anything
it is one of those things that would be accepted if people cared


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2016)

actually current upgraded jupiter cannon is definitely small city+ from fucking with ajeel
so yeah it is quite likely the old one was town if there is such statement


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2016)

i mean gray had a mcb+ feat back in phatom lord arc
jupiter cannon was>the phamtom lord guild master and stalematched erza best defensive armor at that point
and erza absolutely dwarfed gray


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 17, 2016)

If I am to calculate the GBE for a piece of the sun, do I use the Same G as the sun itself?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2016)

No 
Pieces of sun dont have gbe
The sun has


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 17, 2016)

I see 

So if I wanna calc a feat where a piece of the sun breaks off, heads to earth and is going to destroy it
but gets destroyed before hand, is the way to do it:
1. calc its kinetic energy and assume one would have to overcome it
or
2. just assume the feat is > Earth's GBE?

* and yes its certainly going to destroy earth seeing as it did the same to venus and mercury along the way


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i mean gray had a mcb+ feat back in phatom lord arc
> jupiter cannon was>the phamtom lord guild master and stalematched erza best defensive armor at that point
> and erza absolutely dwarfed gray



Which means the Jupiter cannon was at least mcb+ at that time  

Thanks!


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 17, 2016)

Deer Lord said:


> I see
> 
> So if I wanna calc a feat where a piece of the sun breaks off, heads to earth and is going to destroy it
> but gets destroyed before hand, is the way to do it:
> ...


ke
and i would seriously think it definitely is above planet level from it alone so yeah


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks dude 

Pretty sure that shit moves at relatevistic speeds too, so its probably going to be pretty high level


----------



## Clutch (Feb 18, 2016)

For verses like Bayonetta, Karas, Darkstalkers, and Buffy (all afterlife oriented, coincidentally), why wouldn't dimensional destruction be treated as semi-universal?

In the case of these fictions, multiple dimensions are treated far more closely to actual dimensions; overlays akin to idk, the 50th dimension. These extra dimensions are just extra spaces in the universe, they just contain things a lesser dimensional being can't comprehend (demons), like real extra dimensions. Destroying one of these is the same as destroying up and down in a 3d universe. This is not the case with many fictions but for those where it is, I don't see it talked about much.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 18, 2016)

I dont understand what you mean 
Do a meta, show statements and feats 
Asking such complicated questions on a quick question thread with onde your word is counterproductive


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah dimension feats are taken as a case by case basis


----------



## martryn (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's a question that probably doesn't deserve a thread:

Dupin (Poe) vs. Holmes (Doyle) in a case solving contest of wits.  If presented with the same case, who could solve it faster?  If you took Holmes and Watson and stuck them in one of the three Dupin stories, or vice versa, how would they fare?  And what would the two individuals think of each other?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 23, 2016)

how fast lighting moves on the ground ?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> how fast lighting moves on the ground ?



That's a toughie, the answer is either overwhelmingly fast or overwhelmingly slow depending on what you are defining 'lightning' or 'electricity' as.





Ultimately it would depend on the conditions and kind of material that the ground is made of.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 24, 2016)

> The electric field starts at the conductor, and propagates through space at the velocity of light (which depends on the material it is traveling through)


the object was a specially made high conductor metal that potentializes the lighting power


----------



## Imagine (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone know if Deadpool has any good DC feats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 24, 2016)

Long answer
[Youtube]oPQU02g_osw[/youtube]
He got concrete value wrong,tho
Short answer mcb level shit going for damage soak and even planet shit going for cutting blade shenanigans
He also has mcb with some weapons of him


----------



## Totally not a cat (Feb 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> the object was a specially made high conductor metal that potentializes the lighting power



Probably like 90-99% c then 

Aren't there a lot of ls shenanigans in KHR? I recall a lot of feats about black holes and hadron accelerators so it may be legit


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2016)

Show me calcs using D/4 pls


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Show me calcs using D/4 pls


there are like tons of them
basically
if you can't get a good crater deepth view you may use that


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 25, 2016)

but sure


----------



## Imagine (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks 

Which nuke calculator should I be using for mushroom cloud explosions?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 27, 2016)

Mike said fireball radius 
But i have no idea how legit this is


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 27, 2016)

Has anyone done any calcs for the manga Plunderer?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 27, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> Has anyone done any calcs for the manga Plunderer?


no new mango is going to be quantified without people requesting unless it is a huge hit tbh


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 28, 2016)

For a feat where a character was going to manipulate enough water to drown an entire city in water, is there any minimum dimensions I can assume for the city size?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 28, 2016)

doesn't the city have a name ?
or maybe it exists on a real country
at worst i would figure you can use japan average district or something


----------



## Imperator100 (Feb 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> doesn't the city have a name ?
> or maybe it exists on a real country
> at worst i would figure you can use japan average district or something



It exists in Japan but no I don't think it's ever named. Eh, you're probably right on using district size.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 1, 2016)

How powerful is Neos from Toriko?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 1, 2016)

large planet+ and relativistic+ for dc 
not sure about dura but if he can take kings attacks is large planet as well


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 2, 2016)

so let's say i have an antimatter explosion detonating within hundreds of meters...
what i even do with it ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 2, 2016)

this shit is almost sun sized magina


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2016)

Can't you use the calculator CT is using tho?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 2, 2016)

without context ?
i...actually cant because the calculator has nothing to do with antimatter but with light


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh nvm then


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

If the new Yu-Gi-Oh! movie was stated to take place 6 months after the manga, but also acknowledges the anime (it showed clips of the final duel between Atem and Yugi from the anime) ... what continuity is it a part of?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 2, 2016)

likely anime no ?
why would it be manga cannon ?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 2, 2016)

Because it said it took place 6 months after the end of the manga.


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 2, 2016)

How fast is Thor? I know MFTL but what level MFTL?


----------



## Clutch (Mar 3, 2016)

So where do we stand on characters being able to, at the very least, survive the unassisted forces of what *their bodies* can *normally* dish out? Of course this is based entirely on the 3rd law of motion. 

Basically, a character's defenses at base level should be whatever their unassisted DC is. Where do we stand on that, here?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 3, 2016)

usually accepted as far as the character punches are this strong and he has been proved to use this kind of energy against someone and stood ok (gai punching juudara away, db characters screwing themselves with their punches)


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 3, 2016)

Imperator100 said:


> How fast is Thor? I know MFTL but what level MFTL?


Well he can slug pretty evenly with SS, and surfer has numerous billions times FTL and higher feats.
There is also that one feat of his where he goes Trillions times c (or higher, can't remember the exact number) which may or may not be an outlier.


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 3, 2016)

Deer Lord said:


> Well he can slug pretty evenly with SS, and surfer has numerous billions times FTL and higher feats.
> There is also that one feat of his where he goes Trillions times c (or higher, can't remember the exact number) which may or may not be an outlier.



Oh, really? I actually thought he was faster. So a character that is Casually High-End Billions wouldn't get blitzed by him?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 3, 2016)

trillions is quite something 
and tbh people don't care about gaps on mftl speed that much because the startng distance is basically non existant for guys like this


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> trillions is quite something
> and tbh people don't care about gaps on mftl speed that much because the startng distance is basically non existant for guys like this



I think it's relevant! After all, while they're both MFTL I wouldn't say the Sailor Senshi are comparable  in speed compared to the Saint from Saint Seiya.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> usually accepted as far as the character punches are this strong and he has been proved to use this kind of energy against someone and stood ok (gai punching juudara away, db characters screwing themselves with their punches)



So naturally produced forces from within the body don't count for some reason? DB characters or someone like Cyclops wouldn't be able to survive their own blasts?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 3, 2016)

yeah if they dont tank them nor anything similar this has nothing to do with newtowns third law
db characters do take punches similarly what they output,tho
what about nappa slapping masenko


----------



## Clutch (Mar 4, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> yeah if they dont tank them nor anything similar this has nothing to do with newtowns third law
> db characters do take punches similarly what they output,tho
> what about nappa slapping masenko



So, are you saying that if I generate enough force in the form of energy from my own body to push a mountain, that same amount of force is not also pushing back on me? That has everything to do with Newton's 3rd law.



Newton said:


> _
> For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction._
> 
> The statement means that in every interaction, there is a pair of forces acting on the two interacting objects. The size of the forces on the first object equals the size of the force on the second object. The direction of the force on the first object is opposite to the direction of the force on the second object. Forces always come in pairs - equal and opposite action-reaction force pairs.



It doesn't really matter how the forces are being generated, just so long as the original force stems directly from an object/person. I just need clarification if this basic fact has been purposefully ignored or not to make debates less mathematical, which I suppose is understandable.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 4, 2016)

actually yeah it obviously has
3rd law talks about physical output
no human nor animal can throw beams nor there was anythign that could when newton was alive
and the machines that throw beams do not have to deal with equal recoil to its ke


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 4, 2016)

what is the speed of a comet that falls on earth ?


----------



## Clutch (Mar 5, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> actually yeah it obviously has
> 3rd law talks about physical output
> no human nor animal can throw beams nor there was anythign that could when newton was alive
> and the machines that throw beams do not have to deal with equal recoil to its ke



Are you saying that that's the reason you guys give to ignore that fact, I'm fine with that if that's the reasoning. I personally don't agree but if that's the rules of the forum, okay. But I assure you, irl, people shooting visible beams of energy from their hands  would not change Newton's 3rd law.

Irl, objects; including animals, fire beams and waves of energy at other objects at all times. Fiction just exaggerates the amount, but it's happening.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 6, 2016)

What happened to the obd wiki


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 6, 2016)

Just Down for a day
Too much traffic


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 6, 2016)

Tonathan100 attempted to tell me that so long as it doesn't from a weapon or an external thing that a character's movement speed should be similar to their attack speed (specifically talking about Madoka), is this actually an assumption that is accepted or is this just......


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 6, 2016)

Not really no 
You need to react to your own attack
This is really irrelevant on madoka case,tho 
 madoka, the concept, has on her existance a better feat than her attack speed 
And given human madoka can actually shot her arrows within a good in row ratio to make combos her reactions are definitely on par with them


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 7, 2016)

Where does the black clover verse sit at when it comes to speed?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 7, 2016)

It sits on no one read cancelled jump series+
Aka you better post feats


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 7, 2016)

Black Clover isn't cancelled though unless it was. In the past  like week


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2016)

>implying a jump series that doesnt even have a wikipedia page /nor gets corrected on a google search misspeled regarding it has any hopes for the near future  
Seriously,tho 
Black cover was nowhere popular(nor good but thats just me)  enough to any calcer give it the time of the day


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 8, 2016)

A blog of mine didn't get any posts and it was a calc.....can I ask to have it approved or something?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2016)

Do you mean the eternal SM shit? 
Usually You could
But that blog is 99% context and 1% math 
So mike cant really check it 
Youd better making a meta i suppose


----------



## Imperator100 (Mar 8, 2016)

I was worried about making a meta because it seemed like making an entire thread for it would be excessive.


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 8, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> >implying a jump series that doesnt even have a wikipedia page /nor gets corrected on a google search misspeled regarding it has any hopes for the near future
> Seriously,tho
> Black cover was nowhere popular(nor good but thats just me)  enough to any calcer give it the time of the day



But it does have a wiki page though  lol anyway jus though I'd ask


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> But it does have a wiki page though  lol anyway jus though I'd ask


Im kidding bro  
Regardless any feat you have in mind you are free to ask for calcs but this series is unknown by the obd in general


----------



## Divell (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anyone scaled the meteors that Sasuke cut?


----------



## Divell (Mar 8, 2016)

I wasn't refering to that one. I was refering the Chibaku Tensei from Madara. Also is here something aproximately to a CaV in here to comic vine?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 8, 2016)

Why would you want that one if nardo has a better feat with rasenshuriken that sauce benifits from in the same fucking scene?


----------



## Divell (Mar 8, 2016)

Naruto and Sasuke are not equal in any lv, bro. I'm asking bc i if it ins't I can scale it myself. Also is in here anything close to Challenge a Viner from Comivine?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 9, 2016)

Ashura mode nardo is sure as fuck comparable to indra mode sauce 
Of course they are not equal but thats besides the point


----------



## Divell (Mar 9, 2016)

No, Naruto since the begining, could have destroyed Sasuke any time, let's see Sasuke's Best attack against Kaguya resulted on the shockwave destroying Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o. And Kaguya's hand chakra attacks being capable of also destroying his Perfect Susano'o. While Naruto, on Sage of Six Path with Kurama chakra was equal with Kaguya, that's one, there is also the meteors, while Sasuke could cut down the meteors Naruto could blows them up quite easily, there is also that while powered up Sasuke by the 9 bijuus couldn't even one-shot a clone from Naruto, and Naruto combining with the other clones' Kurama could easily equal Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o with all the nine Bijuus. Sasuke was never on par with Naruto.


----------



## magicalsieg (Mar 11, 2016)

i want to ask, is Akame ga kill stronger than RWBY?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 11, 2016)

Anime yes 
Mango not so much
They are quite comparable,tho


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Stats you could get from this thing?


----------



## Deer Lord (Mar 12, 2016)

what's the best way to quantify cutting feats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 12, 2016)

It depends 
Like anything


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 14, 2016)

How durable would a human be to survive in the heart of the Sun?


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 15, 2016)

Where does mach 6600 negi come from? And if this is legit who else in the verse would get scaled to this? This is includes the ppl from uq holder


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2016)

What's the minimum distance we use for shit being shot into space?

Example:

[YOUTUBE]9tq_ZXVpxas[/YOUTUBE]

0:24-0:27


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2016)

Satellites orbit distance 
Which kind of  satellite is that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> Where does mach 6600 negi come from? And if this is legit who else in the verse would get scaled to this? This is includes the ppl from uq holder


Akamatsu said on an interview That lighting mode was as fast as a lighting bolt while giving the range of mach 440 and mach 6600 for that iirc 
It scalles to people that scalle to lighting negi 
So like rakan and eva back in time 
No idea about unquality holder power


----------



## Imagine (Mar 16, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Satellites orbit distance
> Which kind of  satellite is that?



No idea. Guess I'll the satellites with the lowest distance which is 400-500km just to be safe.


----------



## Divell (Mar 16, 2016)

what's a megathread?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2016)

It is not a real thing afaic 
Ud was just saying your matchup Was banned i suppose


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 16, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Akamatsu said on an interview That lighting mode was as fast as a lighting bolt while giving the range of mach 440 and mach 6600 for that iirc
> It scalles to people that scalle to lighting negi
> So like rakan and eva back in time
> No idea about unquality holder power



I would assume adult fate would scaling also. Thanks


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 16, 2016)

How fast is Bowser? His obd profile states he can be as fast as a car but I can't find any feat...


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 17, 2016)

Would cutting a mountain in half still make you mountain level? Or would tI be much lower since your not destroying all of the mountain


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

so they like discovered blade ?
he was being so nice this time


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> Would cutting a mountain in half still make you mountain level? Or would tI be much lower since your not destroying all of the mountain


like everything 
it depends
you can still be mountain level without destroying a huge mountain but just a fraction of a huge/decent sized mountain


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 17, 2016)

Would Excalibur's speed scale to Servant's reactions? IIRC, in Fate/Zero Gil was able to clearly process Excalibur's beam, and jump out of the way just before it touched him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 17, 2016)

im like sure they already have better shit 
excaliblast speed is mach 26
nine lives wathever was mach 45 iirc
and it is lol shirou doing it


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh, my bad. Fucked up the conversion into mach, though it was mach 56.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 22, 2016)

Would this be hypersonic?



> _Arthur looked behind him and made a decision. Transferring the Fifth Key to his left hand in one swift motion, he held up his right hand and called out as loudly as he could.
> 
> "I, Arthur, anointed Heir to the Kingdom, claim the Sixth Key-"
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 22, 2016)

How far was him from the mages? 
And im not sure why this wouldnt be magical lighting


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 23, 2016)

A few dozen metres, maybe a few hundred at most? How do you tell if it's magical lightning in a book?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 23, 2016)

I dunno 
Maybe statements of being real lighting that just is summoned instead of some magic made laser that has sparks ?
You are the one providing feats not me


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 23, 2016)

How fast are air gear ppl?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 23, 2016)

lets say at least supersonic+ for now given ikki outruns jets
im sure if i cared enough to reread i could find better shit but too lazy now


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 25, 2016)

What's the difference between a dimension (realm) & a universe? Both are a different reality right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 25, 2016)

Usually the size of them
You need proof of universe size


----------



## Jamrock (Mar 25, 2016)

Toriko question: If neo eats you, does your soul still go to the back world? or is it eaten as well?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 27, 2016)

What are some good calcs to find energy for cloud dispersing and water displacement?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2016)

You want examples ?
Longinus lance is a good example of cloud dispersion on animes
Ichigo shikai is fine for a mango example on Both water and clouds


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 27, 2016)

Do you have links to the latter please?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 27, 2016)

i was wrong bout strawberry water 
so have it instead


----------



## That Background Character (Mar 27, 2016)

How tough would someone have to be bulletproof? As in to no sell any gun in the real world.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 30, 2016)

Is dislodging the planet from the fabric of the multiverse a quantifyable feat?




> _
> Unbeknownst to all but a few, Nirn has come unmoored from the fabric of the multiverse, as the mortal realm is drawn ever closer to Coldharbour, the twisted Oblivion realm of the Daedric Prince of domination and enslavement, Molag Bal. The Planemeld, a process in which the two worlds slowly become one, is threatening the existence of all races on Tamriel._* - Introduction to the Lore of The Elder Scrolls Online*


----------



## Imagine (Apr 1, 2016)

How would one go about calcing this:

[YOUTUBE]HvxtiJSde3s[/YOUTUBE]

20:40 - 20:47


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 3, 2016)

How powerful is a solar flare?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 4, 2016)

Varies, but IIRC, they're generally petatons for our Sun


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh? DCAU Green Lantern caught a solar flare


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 4, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Oh? DCAU Green Lantern caught a solar flare



When did that happen?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2016)

It was from one of the recent movies IIRC.

Might have to find it


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 4, 2016)

didnt he just stop it partially ?
i mean the surface area shenanigans surely make it different no ?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah he only stopped it from traveling to earth for a certain amount of time. Don't remember the other specifics.

That could potentially be a good speed feat, too.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 4, 2016)

> How would one go about calcing this:


just angsize till the island 
not sure how you are going to get said island size,tho


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 4, 2016)

Yo guys where are Kon, Happy, and Pallet Town Pikachu at stat wise?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 5, 2016)

Pallet town pikachu is still mcb surprisingly enough 
He decimated a pokemon center 

Happy is "i can survive city razing bombs with gag feat excuse" level


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 7, 2016)

can this be calc'd for speed/dc? If so, would anyone mind doing a calc for it? Starts at 2:04


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 7, 2016)

video blocked 
but if it is from the first season mapsk already calced it


----------



## Deer Lord (Apr 12, 2016)

can this feat:


be calced in a similar manner this this:

?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2016)

i mean besides the fact the timeframe he used is bull ?
i dunno because i cant hear the video atm but im tempted to say no 
explain to me what they say and we will see


----------



## Deer Lord (Apr 12, 2016)

Video is castiel searching an entire city in a couple of seconds.

It has a defined time frame and area
my question is if I can apply the same assumption for distance as he did (that is, using the area in m^2 as distance, assuming he'd have to search every square meter for that item he's looking for)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2016)

oh
no you can't
searching through an entire city is completely different than searching through the entirety of said city area
this is what you are looking for

i would advocate that halving by 20 meters may fit better for something with so many obstacles as a city,tho


----------



## Deer Lord (Apr 12, 2016)

Got ya
I'll post the calc tomorrow or something


----------



## fyhb (Apr 12, 2016)

TTGL said:


> Is dislodging the planet from the fabric of the multiverse a quantifyable feat?



No, this is space-time hax shit


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone calcd this feat from sengoku youko? if not would anyone mind doing it?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




random loli is 26 px (1.5 m?)
crater deepth 505 px (29.134 m)
crater diameter is 95 px  (5.48 m)
volume of the cylinder is 687.1493091914474 m^3
rock violent fragmentation is 69j/cc
E=687149309.1914474 cc x 69 j/cc
E=47413302334.2 joules
rock pulverization is 214 j/cc
timeframe is freefall between 49px(2.82m) and 17(0.98m) px as seen in the rocks
so timeframe is the freefall of 1.83 meters
or about 0.61 s 
attack speed is deepth/freefall
attack speed=29.134/0.61 
attack speed= 47.76 m/s
Ke=mv^2 x 0.5
density of rock is 2700kg/m^3
mass=687.1493091914474 x 2700
mass=1855303.13482 kg
KE= 1855303.13482 x 0.5 x 47.76^2 
KE=2115989551.93 joules
meh useless then
Feat dc





> *11.3320512-35.1457821 tons of tnt*





> *feat speed =47 m/s*


so city block and superhuman speed+ sengoku youko


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 13, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much appreciated thanks


----------



## Imagine (Apr 13, 2016)

That's not a loli but a grown ass woman, Iwan 

Nice upgrade tho


----------



## Imperator100 (Apr 16, 2016)

If a Character is maintaining a space that contains "infinite dimensions" can it be assumed they are at least Universal?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 16, 2016)

Would this be creating a star/something similar?




> _He pinches the inert matter of the surrounding space. Then, he makes his forefinger twirl as if he were spooling an invisible thread. He undoes a cocoon of stellar matter from it. The latter immediately becomes a myriad of tiny eggs as soon changed into a cloud of golden mayflies._* - Xelor's Divine Clock: Part VI*


----------



## Solar (Apr 16, 2016)

Imperator100 said:


> If a Character is maintaining a space that contains "infinite dimensions" can it be assumed they are at least Universal?



Technically yes. It may be very controversial here, though.



TTGL said:


> Would this be creating a star/something similar?



No.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 20, 2016)

How fast are attacks that are microseconds apart?



> _Bellguard down, over, hold. The Bone Shaver. Strike at 80 grams, any degree but this one. The Ephemeral Feint. Breathe in and then forget the breath; you cannot replace it until he is down, to fight as if dead: second principle of pneumansu. The Vectoring Cygnet. Arm out, knee down, coal on the teeth to hide your smile. The Pankratosword, but this is forbidden. Arc the bones that otherwise cannot bend. The Threat of Mirrors. Using the Math Athlete, you could occur several places during a single duel, illustrious and sure. Paint fake eyes all over your face and then hide your real ones among them; the opponent can no longer read where you look. The Premeditated Modesty. The Fingers-Knife serves as five, protecting your cardinal points and your central theory; *five thrusts, spaced microseconds apart,* like tapping the desk bored, waiting for morning bread._* - Lord Vivec's Sword-Meeting With Cyrus the Restless*


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 20, 2016)

Assuming his arm trusts a meter per trust and each takes a microsecond  (which is what i understood)
1/10^-6=1000000
Or mach 2938
Assuming all 5 happen in a microsecond you have around mach 14.6k


----------



## Imperator100 (Apr 20, 2016)

Due to DC's Post-Convergence Canon, which is basically.....everything in DC ever is canon, what happens if someone makes a thread with a character? Do we assume New 52 Version still?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 20, 2016)

i dont think we ever stopped assuming post crisis unless stated otherwise tbh


----------



## Imperator100 (Apr 20, 2016)

Meh.....was hoping I could assume Pre-Crisis Versions for the lulz since those are now back in canon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 20, 2016)

Well it is just an unspoken rule 
And anyway Nothing stops you from starting a thread writing current versions and automatically include pre crisis feats if thats the case
Which still makes the joke you are trying to do i guess


----------



## Imperator100 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm arguing with someone who claims DBS isn't canon because The Battle of Gods Movie was canon by a statement about it being part of the "official history" and the two contradict. Can I please have a link to the statement where it is said DBS is canon?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't remember there being a statement.

Pretty sure authors don't say this is canon or that is canon.

Usually the reasoning for manga/anime to be canon is that the stories are written by the original author.

 also contradiction doesn't really matter considering mostly what is accepted as canon is what is currently the accepted event by the author.

-> See Naruto - the history of that shit basically contradict each other to the point that you can't chronologically put them together without bending some rules.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 24, 2016)

dbs doesnt contradict bog
it just fucking override it 
it is new cannon retconning old cannon
when tori made bog he had no plans to a new anime
thats why bog was cannon back in time
now tori is supervising super/sending general storyboard to both toei and the mango dude


----------



## Imperator100 (Apr 24, 2016)

I completely agree that Super is canon......but just to play Devil's Advocate for a sec since the person I am debating seems pretty convinced on it....
Just because the original author wrote something that does not make it neccesarily canon.....In SM for instance Parallel Sailor Moon isn't canon just because Naoko wrote it. Would a statement of something being official override the chronology of when two things were written?


----------



## Solar (Apr 24, 2016)

Imperator100 said:


> Due to DC's Post-Convergence Canon, which is basically.....everything in DC ever is canon, what happens if someone makes a thread with a character? Do we assume New 52 Version still?





iwandesu said:


> i dont think we ever stopped assuming post crisis unless stated otherwise tbh



New52 should be default now tbh. It's been long enough.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 24, 2016)

Toriyama said that super was the new supervisioned by him series that would directly sequel the db manga expanding its tale
Thats literally the same he said about bog
The fact it comes after bog means that it retcons it 
Im like 90% you yourself asked about it back in time and the local blade dupe linked the interview but wathever


----------



## Imperator100 (Apr 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Im like 90% you yourself asked about it back in time and the local blade dupe linked the interview but wathever


I'll be honest, I don't recall that at all. My memory is so poor. I'm sorry.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 24, 2016)

Nah no problem 
Maybe im confusing you with another newbie at that point  (i mean super is like a year old)
But i doubt i would confuse you tbh  
Anyway this situation is a deja vu will try to look for something


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 24, 2016)

Where is the calc that puts the GoW characters at small country levels and etc?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 24, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> Where is the calc that puts the GoW characters at small country levels and etc?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 25, 2016)

Did Berry dodging Weather Wizards lightning in the TV show ever get calced? I have reasons to be skeptical about the legitimacy of that lightning - mainly just inconsistent  slow-mo.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 27, 2016)

Is All Might city block level based on his early air burst punch feat which changed the weather and etc?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes most likely
I did a really quick calc that gave such range
Even if I assumed something strecth it definitely wont be outside city block range
Maybe higher if someone ever calcs it,tho


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 27, 2016)

City block level for All Might sounds at least a good minimum level :allmightnod


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 28, 2016)

Sloth said:


> Did Berry dodging Weather Wizards lightning in the TV show ever get calced? I have reasons to be skeptical about the legitimacy of that lightning - mainly just inconsistent  slow-mo.



If it's natural lightning it's natural lightning.
Inconsistent slo-mo wouldn't mean anything.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 28, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> If it's natural lightning it's natural lightning.
> Inconsistent slo-mo wouldn't mean anything.


Its not though. It's metahuman lightning.


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 28, 2016)

Ironman's obd profile says his standard suit "can contend with the likes of She-Hulk", when did that happen? Could anyone here please provide scans?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 28, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Ironman's obd profile says his standard suit "can contend with the likes of She-Hulk", when did that happen? Could anyone here please provide scans?



Found this on via google. I don't know about contending with her, but he can at least take a beating from her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 28, 2016)

Sloth said:


> Its not though. It's metahuman lightning.



if it's cloud to ground?
doesn't matter where the cloud came from.
if it's not?
We'd never treat it as actual lightning regardless.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 28, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> if it's cloud to ground?
> doesn't matter where the cloud came from.
> if it's not?
> We'd never treat it as actual lightning regardless.


It's cloud to ground, but the cloud the lightning comes is clearly way under the actual cloud cover.

Starts at 1:35

So is that still legit lightning? Mach 200+ CW Flash?


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 28, 2016)

To my knowledge, just because the cloud's out of position, it wouldn't affect the speed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

yeah looks legit


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 28, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> To my knowledge, just because the cloud's out of position, it wouldn't affect the speed.


So even though the truck is able to back up a couple of inches before the lightning strikes - we just chalk that up to bad FX - and call it legit lightning?


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 28, 2016)

> So even though the truck is able to back up a couple of inches before the lightning strikes - we just chalk that up to bad FX - and call it legit lightning?


more or less.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

well
addmtedly not tbh
if a normal truck can effectively move comparable to a pseudo lighting then assuming that it is lighting from clouds alone might be a strecht
it would depends on wether it did move comparable or just due to some cinematic time


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

nah
it is pretty obviously cinematic time
not only that but lighting crossed kilometers for the car to barely move
it is even kinda consistent with lighting speed from this point of view


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> well
> addmtedly not tbh
> if a normal truck can effectively move comparable to a pseudo lighting then assuming that it is lighting from clouds alone might be a strecht
> it would depends on wether it did move comparable or just due to some cinematic time


From what I can tell The truck is not moving until the lightning hits the glass, then it seems the lightning slows down or something, before piercing through the glass... I'd honestly chalk it up to wonky cinematic time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

yeah
indeed cinematic time at its finest 
feat is pretty fine


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> yeah
> indeed cinematic time at its finest
> feat is pretty fine


Cool. 

Would you mind popping over to the calc request thread and checking the max KE for Flash's Supersonic Punch?


----------



## Deer Lord (May 1, 2016)

Sloth said:


> Did Berry dodging Weather Wizards lightning in the TV show ever get calced? I have reasons to be skeptical about the legitimacy of that lightning - mainly just inconsistent  slow-mo.


you'll might want to look into berry's other impressive feat of runnng to another city, grabbing an item from a museum and running back in, like a second.


----------



## ogreigniz (May 1, 2016)

Are the high tiers and top tiers of Akame Ga Kill at least multi city block level+?



:vegitobatman


----------



## Iwandesu (May 1, 2016)

They reached at least small town and possibly city level some days ago

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (May 1, 2016)

When did Mewtwo, Lugia and the like reach country level?

Also can I delete the time reversal ability from Mewtwo's page since we said it was teleportation+memory wipe?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2016)

Since this i guess 

Also yeah, sure i guess


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2016)

How powerful are attacks that are as "strong as a demolition machine"?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

maybe small building level
at least flowerish language level+ at any rate


----------



## Imperator100 (May 3, 2016)

I sometimes feel like this is the "Ask Iwandesu" thread, since he is usually the only one who answers anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

This is quite an old joke tbh


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

iwandesu is the greatest man in this section


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 6, 2016)

Who  seem like a universe or a multiverse?


----------



## Imperator100 (May 8, 2016)

Does Teleportation speed really have any kind of relevance? I was kinda thinking about doing a teleportation speed calc, but I don't know if there is really any purpose to it.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2016)

teleportation speed does not hold any relevance
range may be worthy something


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 10, 2016)

Is it possible to quantify this?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

No not really 
If you take narration as word of god infinite energy=universe level,tho


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 12, 2016)

Where can I learn to do calculations for feats?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2016)

Either autodictates yourself by trying and getting corrected or find a calc sempai who helps you with the grasp of all kinds of methods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 14, 2016)

How far away would the cloud on the horizon be please (behind Sir Sadlygrove)?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

likely 6km or so
that's horizon distance for human height iirc
not like you can prove they are on the horizon afaic,tho


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 14, 2016)

As a general estimate, how fast and powerful would this arrow be?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 15, 2016)

TTGL said:


> As a general estimate, how fast and powerful would this arrow be?


Not much tbh
Arrow is visible so the scalle is nowhere near cloud level
I could treat it as a widespread of some dozens meters and maybe a near total of a dozen or so
Aka building+ most likely


----------



## Iwandesu (May 15, 2016)

As for speed i cant just guestimate so id need to get around my pc which i dont have acess atm


----------



## saint rider 890 (May 15, 2016)

Why in some obd just like goku , sailor moon who go to universal , Silfer suffer doen't get Uprade.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 15, 2016)

English pls ?


----------



## Id (May 15, 2016)

saint rider 890 said:


> Why in some obd just like goku , sailor moon who go to universal , Silfer suffer doen't get Uprade.


Da fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Id (May 15, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Ironman's obd profile says his standard suit "can contend with the likes of She-Hulk", when did that happen? Could anyone here please provide scans?


They need to be specific which suit they speak off. I remember Rogue gaining She-Hulk powers, and punching a hole in his suit.


----------



## Xelloss (May 15, 2016)

Disregarding the impossible of the feat,, how much energy and speed bullet needs to travel a ocean and 2 half of continents to hit the target, the impact lacked deadly force by then



Based on the map of the bottom the sniper fired from Eisenberg to Ancheim, I don't have any idea of the size of the planet but let's use earth as a base.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 16, 2016)

Id said:


> They need to be specific which suit they speak off. I remember Rogue gaining She-Hulk powers, and punching a hole in his suit.



By "standard suits" I think they mean either the Modular Suit and/or the Bleeding Edge Armor


----------



## Divell (May 16, 2016)

Reznor said:


> This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


why does my thread was closed?


----------



## Divell (May 16, 2016)

Sloth said:


> Found this on via google. I don't know about contending with her, but he can at least take a beating from her.


Iron Man's Bleeding Edge could hold up with Thor and even knock Rulk.


----------



## Prog (May 17, 2016)

Is there a calc for Franky surviving that massive explosion at that scientist's lab?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 17, 2016)

Yes it is town level iirc 
It is on gm blogs


----------



## Prog (May 17, 2016)

Thanks, I'll try to find that.


----------



## Warlordgab (May 18, 2016)

What are Heiachi's stats? And which are his best feats in Tekken comics/manga?

I'm interested in making a Tekken thread


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 20, 2016)

Is the spirit bomb  a potency type of attack? Because it never actually destroies anything significant besides the villain of course. It destroies the villian then seemingly disappears


----------



## Warlordgab (May 20, 2016)

Well, Vegeta and Frieza survived the spirit bomb so I guess it relies on attack potency


----------



## Iwandesu (May 20, 2016)

what do you mean ?
it is not an aoe attack as it only triggers and mostly affects what it deems evil but of course it has the dc to causes damage to said evil characters
it is like a mix of fairy law and fairy glitter i guess


----------



## Warlordgab (May 21, 2016)

Attack potency isn't AOE. What I meant it's depending on how much DC the Spirit Bomb has some powerful enough characters can survive it


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2016)

thats just obvious yeah
no reason to assume it ignores dura and feats contradict it


----------



## Jamrock (May 22, 2016)

If hasn't been done yet, can someone calc this please?


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 24, 2016)

So how do we go about measuring in Gokus?
()


> *anonymous: *This isn't so much an ask as it's a jokey speculation-explanation on KSBD power levels. Vegeta is inferior to Goku. Jugger-Star is Majin Vegeta, you compared Jagganoth to Goku/Superman levels of strength. All 6 Demiurges pooling their strength together is the only thing to match Jagganoths power. So that means the 7's combined power is equal to 2 Gokus. Zoss is superior in power and experience to the 7 in every way. So to answer other Anons question, Juggernaut Star is a cheap bastard.
> 
> *killsixbilliondemons:* I’d put juggernaut at about ¾ of a Goku and Zoss somewhere from 5-7 Gokus. Allison is probably at 0.005 of a Goku, for reference.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 25, 2016)

TTGL said:


> So how do we go about measuring in Gokus?
> ()


the better question is, why haven't we only been measuring Power in Goku's?


----------



## princessbinas (May 26, 2016)

What are some of the acronyms used for the OBD and their meanings (besides AoE, which I do know is area of effect)? I don't really get them.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 26, 2016)

They are most likely all in obd wiki terms


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 27, 2016)

What's the best method to calc an explosion like this please? What are some other examples please?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 27, 2016)

Ke 

First calc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (May 28, 2016)

Is Ulquiorra vs Madara allowed?


----------



## Divell (May 28, 2016)

I guess not, since it was closed for no reason at all. WTF DUDES?!


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2016)

It's not a balanced match-up.


----------



## Divell (May 28, 2016)

Imagine said:


> It's not a balanced match-up.


let's see Ulquiorra has speed, Madara has strength, both have a amount of DC. where is the problem?


----------



## Imagine (May 28, 2016)

Ugh, I really don't want to bother with you and Naruto/Bleach power levels. 

Madara's sussano is well above what any Espada can handle.


----------



## Divell (May 28, 2016)

does anyone has the dc of susano'o and ulquiorra calculated? cause all i have seen is sizes. And this

is not above this

While Madara destroys the peak of multiple mountains, and devastate a huge amount of earth, Ulquiorra is destroying the structures around with just the air pressure. Ulquiorra being faster gives him advantage in combat not to mention is not just a battle of DC but a combat. Their other abilities come to play a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 28, 2016)

Madara Susanno eats BJD for breakfast bro
we have island level+ calcs for bijjudamas still up so really this is pointless
also ulq doesnt have the speed, madara can react to mhs bijjudamas just fine or at very least reacts to people who dance around them like hashirama


----------



## Divell (May 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Madara Susanno eats BJD for breakfast bro
> we have island level+ calcs for bijjudamas still up so really this is pointless
> also ulq doesnt have the speed, madara can react to mhs bijjudamas just fine or at very least reacts to people who dance around them like hashirama


which are mach what? 51 the last time i read it, Ulquiorra was blitzing Ichigo who in the SS arc was already hitting lightning speed. While he had mask, and while he didn't had it. Ulquiorra is very well faster than Madara and yes, I have seen the calc of Kyuubi+Hachibi hitting the 30 gigatons, to which I respond, is there any calc for Ulquiorra? Being 3 days of walk between doors is easily walks 3 to 5, so 3 days = 72 hours. Let's lowball and say they walk and sleep half and half. Walking 108 miles or 173.809152 kilometers for a low. That would be the minimum diameter for Las Noches. Funny because Lanza was dwarfing Las Noches as you can see above. Now does anyones has a calc for it? And is certainly above the city lv since in Bleach any captain lv can bust a mountain, I know that's not saying much knowing what Madara can do, but take in coscideration Ulquiorra's attack wasn't a simple attack like any of this:

and in the third movie Kenpachi destroyed a mountain sized structure in two hits and lifted it. Also Hachirama was weakening the Kyuubi.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2016)

Divell said:


> 51 the last time i read it,


wot ?
you read wrong
they are mach 400+


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> wot ?
> you read wrong
> they are mach 400+


can you lend me the link?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 29, 2016)

oh wait wrong calc sorry

there we go


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

That's Juubidama


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

ok, damn, i guess Madara is faster than he looks. Ok, now, there is lightning speed, remember how Bankai Ichigo was equal to base Grimmjow but Mask ichigo = Resurrection Grimmjow? Resurrection is the equivalent to Bankai which means there is a increase of about 5 to 10. Lightning speed is usually Mach 260 which means Ulquiorra was blizing in Resurrection Mach 1300 to 2600 Hollow Mask Ichigo. Still not enough. Difference is still too huge.


----------



## Matty (May 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgentAAA (May 29, 2016)

Divell said:


> ok, damn, i guess Madara is faster than he looks. Ok, now, there is lightning speed, remember how Bankai Ichigo was equal to base Grimmjow but Mask ichigo = Resurrection Grimmjow? Resurrection is the equivalent to Bankai which means there is a increase of about 5 to 10. Lightning speed is usually Mach 260 which means Ulquiorra was blizing in Resurrection Mach 1300 to 2600 Hollow Mask Ichigo. Still not enough. Difference is still too huge.


okay, if you're going to claim Ichigo is "as fast as lightning", bring up the scans. if it's not a cloud-to-ground lightning bolt it doesn't really count though.
secondly, literally no one has agreed with your claim of bankai boosting stats by 5 to 10 in factor, so you've still got nothing here. evidence has already been posted several times along those lines.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 29, 2016)

Divell said:


> ok, damn, i guess Madara is faster than he looks. Ok, now, there is lightning speed, remember how Bankai Ichigo was equal to base Grimmjow but Mask ichigo = Resurrection Grimmjow? Resurrection is the equivalent to Bankai which means there is a increase of about 5 to 10. Lightning speed is usually Mach 260 which means Ulquiorra was blizing in Resurrection Mach 1300 to 2600 Hollow Mask Ichigo. Still not enough. Difference is still too huge.



5 to 10 times was a vague statement by Yoruichi that is best understood as "5 to 10 timas harder to defeat",because neither Hozukimaru or Tenken are doing Ikaku or Komamura any favors in the speed department.

The lightning thing is a databook statement,an unreliable at that.


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> okay, if you're going to claim Ichigo is "as fast as lightning", bring up the scans. if it's not a cloud-to-ground lightning bolt it doesn't really count though.
> secondly, literally no one has agreed with your claim of bankai boosting stats by 5 to 10 in factor, so you've still got nothing here. evidence has already been posted several times along those lines.


 
bro. Bankai has a increase of 5 to 10 times. What do you mean you need evidence?



lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> 5 to 10 times was a vague statement by Yoruichi that is best understood as "5 to 10 timas harder to defeat",because neither Hozukimaru or Tenken are doing Ikaku or Komamura any favors in the speed department.
> 
> The lightning thing is a databook statement,an unreliable at that.


I don't know how this

trasnlates as harder to defeat. Hozukimaru did increased the power of Ikakku who was having trouble reacting to the bull and Bambietta was unable to react to Bankai Komamura at the end.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 29, 2016)

Divell said:


> trasnlates as harder to defeat. Hozukimaru did increased the power of Ikakku who was having trouble reacting to the bull and Bambietta was unable to react to Bankai Komamura at the end.



Because someone's power is the totality of their fighting abilities,and those example's are useless since Komamura beat Bambietta by making The Explode useless do to zombiefication.

Like how SS doesn't make Goku 50 times faster even if that is the increase in power the transformation gives.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 29, 2016)

Because I tried angscaling andam bad at it...

How large is this cloud across, assuming average cloud height of 6500 feet?
0:30


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Because someone's power is the totality of their fighting abilities,and those example's are useless since Komamura beat Bambietta by making The Explode useless do to zombiefication.
> 
> Like how SS doesn't make Goku 50 times faster even if that is the increase in power the transformation gives.


Bambitta herself said she couldn't react to Komamura's last attack. It increase the totality of their power speed, strength, durability, etc, as it increases reiatsu. 

SS does increase speed as Frieeza couldn't react to Goku until he used his maximum power.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (May 29, 2016)

Divell said:


> Bambitta herself said she couldn't react to Komamura's last attack. It increase the totality of their power speed, strength, durability, etc, as it increases reiatsu.



She also dodged his previous attacks.



Divell said:


> SS does increase speed as Frieeza couldn't react to Goku until he used his maximum power.



Not x50.


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> She also dodged his previous attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not x50.


by a blink
perhaps so, but Goku was blitzing him and seeing how people can hold about 99% of their power in DBZ/S


----------



## AgentAAA (May 29, 2016)

> by a blink
> perhaps so, but Goku was blitzing him and seeing how people can hold about 99% of their power in DBZ/S


that's the problem.
It's not that bankai can't increase speed by some margin.
it's that it increasing speed by 5x is unproven.
We just know overall your ability to fight is improved by a factor of 5.
What that exactly means regarding stats is unknown, but "power" is quite vague.
Moreover, to quote your original scan:


			
				Yoruichi Shihoin said:
			
		

> They also vary according to the user's strength and training


meaning a Bankai can be more or less than these numbers.
the fact she generalizes here makes it a vague number too.
so it's a bit hard to apply it to stat buffs. Especially since we know not all bankai's grant anything extra. Soi Fon's actually reduced her mobility, for instance.


----------



## Divell (May 29, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> that's the problem.
> It's not that bankai can't increase speed by some margin.
> it's that it increasing speed by 5x is unproven.
> We just know overall your ability to fight is improved by a factor of 5.
> ...


Kenpachi was getting defeated by Gerard, Bankai, Gerard gets blitzed. Ichigo was equal to Grimmjow in Bankai, uses mask, blitz Grimmjow, Byakuya was even with Zonmari in base, Bankai, Blitz Zonmari, and more exaplems I can bring if you want.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 30, 2016)

Divell said:


> Kenpachi was getting defeated by Gerard, Bankai, Gerard gets blitzed. Ichigo was equal to Grimmjow in Bankai, uses mask, blitz Grimmjow, Byakuya was even with Zonmari in base, Bankai, Blitz Zonmari, and more exaplems I can bring if you want.


Blitztropes mean absolutely nothing in this context.
that adds a + next to your speed.
so you're getting nowhere with this.


----------



## Divell (May 30, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> Blitztropes mean absolutely nothing in this context.
> that adds a + next to your speed.
> so you're getting nowhere with this.


you ask if it increases speed, i give you 3 examples and you want to tell me now that it is not relevant? you high or something?


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 31, 2016)

So I'm trying to find the height of a tower by using angscaling, and I'm not sure if I'm doing it right (based off ).

object degree size = 2*atan(Object_Size/(Panel_Height/tan(70/2)))
                           = 2*atan(654/(56/tan(70/2)))
                           = 2.78401576 rad
My picture is here;


Everything ok?


----------



## AgentAAA (May 31, 2016)

Divell said:


> you ask if it increases speed, i give you 3 examples and you want to tell me now that it is not relevant? you high or something?


you gave me a bunch of examples of people it DOES increase speed for.
and then ignore the fact that for others it didn't.
and then continue to ignore the fact that none of those examples prove a 5x difference.
proving that for some people it increases speed boost doesn't really go anywhere when we already know it improves speed for some people. My examples were showing it's not a universal rule. given the fact that even for those people it seems to be different forms of stat boosts, you're not helping your case one iota.


----------



## Divell (May 31, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> you gave me a bunch of examples of people it DOES increase speed for.
> and then ignore the fact that for others it didn't.
> and then continue to ignore the fact that none of those examples prove a 5x difference.
> proving that for some people it increases speed boost doesn't really go anywhere when we already know it improves speed for some people. My examples were showing it's not a universal rule. given the fact that even for those people it seems to be different forms of stat boosts, you're not helping your case one iota.


Do you want a example of every bankai and resurrection? Because i can make time. it increases reiatsu which increases stats.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 31, 2016)

TTGL said:


> So I'm trying to find the height of a tower by using angscaling, and I'm not sure if I'm doing it right (based off ).
> 
> object degree size = 2*atan(Object_Size/(Panel_Height/tan(70/2)))
> = 2*atan(654/(56/tan(70/2)))
> ...


I...guess?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## AgentAAA (May 31, 2016)

Divell said:


> Do you want a example of every bankai and resurrection? Because i can make time. it increases reiatsu which increases stats.


Yeah, no, do attempt it.
you'd be incapable because Ichigo's bankai is flat out stated to increase one stat more than others, Soi fon's doesn't boost speed and actually lowers mobility, Ikkaku's doesn't boost durability or speed and is fragile(which is the opposite of what you're saying), Tengen myou doesn't boost any of Komamura's personal stats, Tosen's bankai wasn't shown to boost anything, and Byakuya expressly stated he didn't get any faster in his fight with Ichigo.

and again, the 5 to 10 times "power" is vague, not valid as a multiplier, and has already been argued to death years before you came around, a discussion you have yet to add anything unique to.


----------



## Divell (May 31, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> Yeah, no, do attempt it.
> you'd be incapable because Ichigo's bankai is flat out stated to increase one stat more than others, Soi fon's doesn't boost speed and actually lowers mobility, Ikkaku's doesn't boost durability or speed and is fragile(which is the opposite of what you're saying), Tengen myou doesn't boost any of Komamura's personal stats, Tosen's bankai wasn't shown to boost anything, and Byakuya expressly stated he didn't get any faster in his fight with Ichigo.
> 
> and again, the 5 to 10 times "power" is vague, not valid as a multiplier, and has already been argued to death years before you came around, a discussion you have yet to add anything unique to.


Soi Fon is a bankai for DC and that's all she has shown, doesn't mean she it doesn't increase the rest of her stats as well, Ichigo is shown to increase all stats, Getsuga and strength included, Ikakku couldn't react to bull boy and in bankai he reacted fine, Tengen increases speed and strength as Bankai is all of Komamura's movements, Tousen in Shikai could barely scratch Kenpachi and in bankai he was casually cutting him with his own attacks, No Byakuya stated he didn't incresed his speed with the techniques, he never stated his Bankai didn't increased his own power. Toshirou, Kenpachi, Yamamoto, Shunsui, all that have shown Bankai, have shown a huge increment in all their stats, and the same goes for resurrections.


----------



## AgentAAA (May 31, 2016)

Divell said:


> Soi Fon is a bankai for DC and that's all she has shown, doesn't mean she it doesn't increase the rest of her stats as well,


firstly: doesn't mean it does
secondly: Is pointed out to hamper.



> Ichigo is shown to increase all stats, Getsuga and strength included,


yes, but not to the same extent across the board



> Ikakku couldn't react to bull boy and in bankai he reacted fine,


Ikkaku wasn't having problems reacting before, he was just getting no-selled was all.



> Tengen increases speed and strength as Bankai is all of Komamura's movements, Tousen in Shikai could barely scratch Kenpachi and in bankai he was casually cutting him with his own attacks,


Tosen was actually able to hurt him before that too, it's just that Kenny's damage soak let him ignore it. He did pierce Kenny a few times.



> No Byakuya stated he didn't incresed his speed with the techniques, he never stated his Bankai didn't increased his own power. Toshirou, Kenpachi, Yamamoto, Shunsui, all that have shown Bankai, have shown a huge increment in all their stats, and the same goes for resurrections.


Toshirou and Kenny is fair.
Yama hasn't shown himself faster.
Shunsui didn't show himself faster.
don't remember the resurrecions that well, but outside of his one barrier technique Zommari didn't show any stat boosts, nor did Szayel(though to be fair, Szayel was already no-selling so hard to show on that front) off the top of my head.
Mayuri has never shown his bankai to boost his stats.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 1, 2016)

Two questions relating to calcs I wish to make...

Firstly, what's the best way to calc how much effect greater gravity has in a certain area, and how much energy it takes to escape it?
*Link Removed* 
Secondly, what's the best way to calc cracking ground like this?

And finally, what calcs can I look at for an example of this to help me please?

Thank you.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2016)

Is it possible to calc this attack?


If so, how?


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 5, 2016)

Why is Sabo island level in the wiki?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Why is Sabo island level in the wiki?


correct me if im wrong but sabo matched fujitora for a while
even fujitora casual shit has island level calcs and he also has the island level scalling


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 5, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> correct me if im wrong but sabo matched fujitora for a while
> even fujitora casual shit has island level calcs and he also has the island level scalling


Fujitora was more serious against Luffy than he was with Sabo though.Also even if you peg Sabo at island level we should also scale G4 that high since Sabo has shown nothing on par with it and stomping Doflamingo >>> Stomping Burgess.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2016)

It always goes back to Doflamingo and G4 Luffy with you.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 5, 2016)

Imagine said:


> It always goes back to Doflamingo and G4 Luffy with you.



You think Sabo is superior to G4?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> You think Sabo is superior to G4?


Yes I do. Luffy hasn't fought or contended with any top tier with G4 yet. He's had no interaction at all with it where as Sabo has with his powers.

No feats, statements, portrayal or words from Oda = no go.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 6, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Yes I do. Luffy hasn't fought or contended with any top tier with G4 yet. He's had no interaction at all with it where as Sabo has with his powers.
> 
> No feats, statements, portrayal or words from Oda = no go.



What the crap.What kind of portrayal Sabo had?Fujitora was not serious against him and G4 feats take a crap on whatever Sabo has shown.Not to mention that Doflamingo is leagues above Burgess.If these are your feats then fucking lol.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What the crap.What kind of portrayal Sabo had?Fujitora was not serious against him and G4 feats take a crap on whatever Sabo has shown.Not to mention that Doflamingo is leagues above Burgess.If these are your feats then fucking lol.


Fujitora was enthralled enough that he and Sabo contested powers for an extended period of time. Doflamingo and Burgress aren't top tiers. They net Luffy and Sabo jack.

You can to cling to the Fujitora wasn't serious argument all you want, but the manga > your interpretation.

Give it a rest already.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 6, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Fujitora was enthralled enough that he and Sabo contested powers for an extended period of time. Doflamingo and Burgress aren't top tiers. They net Luffy and Sabo jack.
> 
> You can to cling to the Fujitora wasn't serious argument all you want, but the manga > your interpretation.
> 
> Give it a rest already.



Extended period?Might as well say that G4less Luffy is island level because he was pushing Fujitora back and actually managed to hit him unlike Sabo  Fujitora was cracking up jokes against Sabo about being blind and then stopped the fight.

This is ridiculous.Sabo is not island level and certainly isn't stronger than G4.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2016)

Have  a good day White Hawk.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 6, 2016)

Concession accepted


----------



## Sablés (Jun 6, 2016)

Dunno how you can argue Sabo > Luffy

Think the usual idea is the guy with better feats is stronger and Sabo hasn't got much to go on with hype. Not more than any Yonkou commander.


----------



## Saiyanperfection (Jun 6, 2016)

Read some quality like Bleach, where the power levels are as clear as the term power levels can get instead, Imagine koon


: aizenpls


----------



## Crackle (Jun 7, 2016)

How much would an object weigh if it sinks in sewater at a speed of 2.7 m/s?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 15, 2016)

Which calc(s) put the Nardoverse at mach 4000 - 10000?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 15, 2016)

And which calc makes Clorox country level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Which calc(s) put the Nardoverse at mach 4000 - 10000?





Warlordgab said:


> And which calc makes Clorox country level?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks... But there's no country level clorox ^^;


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Thanks... But there's no country level clorox ^^;


of course there is

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 16, 2016)

Can anyone link me to the calc that puts Fairy Tail at MHS+?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 16, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> Can anyone link me to the calc that puts Fairy Tail at MHS+?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 16, 2016)

queen magical circle this chapter is most definitely as fast if not faster btw
but it is some very specific attack speed so meh

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Crackle (Jun 16, 2016)

What feat is that calcing? Who does it apply to?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 16, 2016)

Crackle said:


> What feat is that calcing? Who does it apply to?


oh right links became dead
just a second
the feat is here

the reupdate is on the link i already posted
it applies to any major dragon to human form acnologia as he nearly extincted them even as a human and to anyone who can fight him(queen, zeref,FDK natsu and likely august so far) and above

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 18, 2016)

why was my thread closed?


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 18, 2016)

Is the Kingdom of Fiore really the size of a continent?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> Is the Kingdom of Fiore really the size of a continent?


no
it is just the size of russia

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2016)

Divell said:


> why was my thread closed?


i'm not sure tbh
it isnt particularly a terrible one although i guess 1 tt PS is already above  kenny paygrade and he kinda doesnt has anything going for him besides dc

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> no
> it is just the size of russia


ohhh boy. So based on spoilers, Eileen shirnking fiore to 1/20th of it size would put her at what, country-large country?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2016)

> ohhh boy. So based on spoilers, Eileen shirnking fiore to 1/20th of it size would put her at what, country-large country?


but...this is a brandy skill no ? 
anyway it depends
maybe a ke can be gotten if she shrunk it 
maybe she forcefully mashes it
maybe we will need to chalk as hax
only the chapter will tell

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i'm not sure tbh
> it isnt particularly a terrible one although i guess 1 tt PS is already above  kenny paygrade and he kinda doesnt has anything going for him besides dc


What is 1tt PS? Also I think Kenpachi actually outclassed Madara in terms of raw power and physical effort and considering how easily can he become stronger is hard to argue for speed. Like I said in the thread question isn't really who is stronger but who can kill each other. If I have to guess Madara's susano'o can hold up a few couple of hits from Kenpachi in Shikai, but anything about that (Eye-Patch and/or Bankai) would go down in one hit. Real problem is the rest of the Rinnegan's powers, but even so is a 50/50 chance for each other. I don't see how should be closed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2016)

Divell said:


> What is 1tt PS? Also I think Kenpachi actually outclassed Madara in terms of raw power and physical effort and considering how easily can he become stronger is hard to argue for speed. Like I said in the thread question isn't really who is stronger but who can kill each other. If I have to guess Madara's susano'o can hold up a few couple of hits from Kenpachi in Shikai, *but anything about that (Eye-Patch and/or Bankai) would go down in one hit. *Real problem is the rest of the Rinnegan's powers, but even so is a 50/50 chance for each other. I don't see how should be closed.


1teraton
and yeah no there is no proof of this
kenny is stuck with his best show which happens to be the meteor busting
you can even argue he will break susanno much faster than shikai but surely as hell there is no proof he can one shot something 10 times more durable than the meteor regardless of how casual he destroyed the former

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> 1teraton
> and yeah no there is no proof of this
> kenny is stuck with his best show which happens to be the meteor busting
> you can even argue he will break susanno much faster than shikai but surely as hell there is no proof he can one shot something 10 times more durable than the meteor regardless of how casual he destroyed the former


Bro, his Shikai busting power, is literally way lower than this, and it puts Kenpachi in high island low country just by scaling, same as in Susano'o durability, but the problem is Kenpachi's Bankai like any other Bankai increases a minimum of 5 times, the eye-patch was increasing enough power to keep up with Resurrection Nnoitra. Which like any other Bankai increases 5 times. There isn't much to it really specially considering Kenpachi can still use Kendo. And his durability scales to his strength. While Madara's terms of attack power is down to simply multimountain.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2016)

Divell said:


> low country


i'm pretty sure that was with the wrongly used 11km/s figure no ?


> *Kenpachi's Bankai like any other Bankai increases a minimum of 5 times, the eye-patch was increasing enough power to keep up with Resurrection Nnoitra. Which like any other Bankai increases 5 times.* There isn't much to it really specially considering Kenpachi can still use Kendo. And his durability scales to his strength. While Madara's terms of attack power is down to simply multimountain.


i dont speak bleach so sorry but this means little to me 
but you can discuss this on the thread i'm sure a mod can open it if you explain that there is a margin to debate

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jun 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i'm pretty sure that was with the wrongly used 11km/s figure no ?


yes, actually if you use the low and high ends for the falling body it gets low country.



iwandesu said:


> i dont speak bleach so sorry but this means little to me
> but you can discuss this on the thread i'm sure a mod can open it if you explain that there is a margin to debate


where do i do that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2016)

Divell said:


> where do i do that?


vm/pm a mod
wombat is the one most likely to hear you

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 19, 2016)

Divell said:


> why was my thread closed?



Because I'm pretty sure its been done before quite a bit and nothing (quantifiable) has really changed since the last time it was made.

If you guys want me to re open then ok.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 19, 2016)

I dont think anything changed but if he want to debate multipliers there than be it 
Although I guess he would be better doing a meta

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok, couldn't the fact that True Darkseid won a war against heavens and the creator put him above Galactus?


----------



## Divell (Jun 19, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Because I'm pretty sure its been done before quite a bit and nothing (quantifiable) has really changed since the last time it was made.
> 
> If you guys want me to re open then ok.


I actually look it up, in here and in google, but I didn't find anything before doing it. Nothing really has been discussed about those two in here, is usually Sasuke vs Kenpachi (created by me) or Aizen vs Madara (one of my first threads), not Kenpachi and Madara.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 20, 2016)

So since the new chap is out, where would shrinking Fiore to 1/20 of it's size put Eileen in Dc?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 21, 2016)

reeeeally high up wasnt for the fact that for wathever reason what she does make people teleport and apparently didnt destroy the country 
so i have no idea 
i mean to compress it the way she did is either atomic compression or minimization
but she didnt minize anything by statements so far
so this would be atomic compression
of a russia sized country 
i mean you should be able to follow up already...
it is crazy shit like really crazy shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Solar (Jun 21, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> reeeeally high up wasnt for the fact that for wathever reason what she does make people teleport and apparently didnt destroy the country
> so i have no idea
> i mean to compress it the way she did is either atomic compression or minimization
> but she didnt minize anything by statements so far
> ...



The Red Hero will return to calculate this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it safe to assume that a person, with say the power of 3, gets beat handily by someone without a known level of power, and a person combines both powers into themselves, they'll be at a power of at least 6? Obviously talking about victory through sheer power, not hax or any other advantage.

It's a sort of stacking, yes, but it seems straightforward. Just wonder if that's legit here.

(or another way to explain it, if a person is 5 megatons, will the combined being be 10mt?)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Is it safe to assume that a person, with say the power of 3, gets beat handily by someone without a known level of power, and a person combines both powers into themselves, they'll be at a power of at least 6? Obviously talking about victory through sheer power, not hax or any other advantage.
> 
> It's a sort of stacking, yes, but it seems straightforward. Just wonder if that's legit here.
> 
> (or another way to explain it, if a person is 5 megatons, will the combined being be 10mt?)


it is calc stacking
and combining 2 beings=/= adding each exact dc and giving to them unless the verse is really consistent with its power levels i guess

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2016)

Isn't calc stacking using a calculation to calculate another one?  Or is it broad term for any kind of stacking?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Isn't calc stacking using a calculation to calculate another one?  Or is it broad term for any kind of stacking?


Yes
And × + × is another one 
Of course like everything else is going to be a case by case basis

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 23, 2016)

I guess if the need arises, I'll have the actual feats to this example analysed. Probably won't need to (my love for obscure series)


----------



## Divell (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah, I wanna know why the fuck was this thread closed

just because a few fantards don't want something to be discussed doesn't mean it can't be discussed, specially when I been giving reasons of why is worth discussing.


----------



## Solar (Jun 24, 2016)

Ask the mod who closed it.


----------



## Divell (Jun 24, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Ask the mod who closed it.


who was


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

Divell said:


> Yeah, I wanna know why the fuck was this thread closed
> 
> just because a few fantards don't want something to be discussed doesn't mean it can't be discussed, specially when I been giving reasons of why is worth discussing.


waka was the last mod to visualize your thread but wombat also did it
so one of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 24, 2016)

I did it. everyone already seemed to reach an agreement and I didn't want to leave it open for trolls (they love that type of thread.)


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 26, 2016)

Did Jirou Hitoyoshi from Conrete Revolutio get any new feats during the second season?


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 27, 2016)

Can anyone cal these for me? 
This first one is for dc. The resulting explosion also rivaled a magnitude 7 earthquak


This second is for speed/reactions


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> Can anyone cal these for me?
> This first one is for dc. The resulting explosion also rivaled a magnitude 7 earthquak
> 
> 
> This second is for speed/reactions


kinda the wrong thread dont you think ?
but sure i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2016)

anyway a magnitude 7 earthquake irradiates *476.879063 *kilotons of tnt through its waves

but i guess calcing the feat is also good

window 2 px (1 m as this window looks small compared to some in the background)
crater diameter 485px (242.5 m) so indeed more than 200 meters i guess
i will just go with stated deepth of 100 m i guess
volume= (242.5/2)^2 x pi x 100
volume=4618632.07 m^3
pulverization is 214 j/cc
E=4618632070000 x 214
E=9.88387263e14 joules
*236.230225 kilotons of tnt*
so i guess it just scalles to the earthquake irradiation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imagine (Jun 29, 2016)

What's the DC yield on micro black holes?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 29, 2016)

I read Dr. Doom obd profile again and... can someone please provide scans of Doom beating Magneto?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 29, 2016)

How powerful is Arpeggio of Blue Steel?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 29, 2016)

Imagine said:


> What's the DC yield on micro black holes?


it vastly depends 
but definitely above planet level i guess


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 29, 2016)

TTGL said:


> How powerful is Arpeggio of Blue Steel?


coston wank level+
so no one knows i guess
i mean there are minimuns and they have profiles but no accepted calcs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## itsichiryuu (Jun 29, 2016)

How strong is GODLY Tail at the moment?



: natsusmirk


----------



## Solar (Jun 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> coston wank level+
> so no one knows i guess
> i mean there are minimuns and they have profiles but no accepted calcs


Coston was a prophet who was ahead of his time. RIP (っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 29, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Coston was a prophet who was ahead of his time. RIP (っ˘̩╭╮˘̩)っ


tfw coston was right about umineko


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> it vastly depends
> but definitely above planet level i guess


On what exactly? The size of it?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2016)

Imagine said:


> On what exactly? The size of it?


no, energy
a 5 meters BH is easily solar system level+


----------



## Imagine (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 1, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> anyway a magnitude 7 earthquake irradiates *476.879063 *kilotons of tnt through its waves
> 
> but i guess calcing the feat is also good
> 
> ...


thanks, much appreciated


----------



## kureimask (Jul 7, 2016)

@iwandesu 

Maybe you happen to have some links/calcs that Zenath had done about the Noblesse verse?

The verse has many city/city+ level with likely MHS speeds characters, and i remember that Zenath happened to done several calcs about the verse, but i can't find his calcs


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2016)

kureimask said:


> @iwandesu
> 
> Maybe you happen to have some links/calcs that Zenath had done about the Noblesse verse?
> 
> The verse has many city/city+ level with likely MHS speeds characters, and i remember that Zenath happened to done several calcs about the verse, but i can't find his calcs


I may have them somewhere actually
 I will try to look for them although I dunno if I have all


----------



## kureimask (Jul 7, 2016)

I see, post whatever you find


----------



## ZillaJrKaijuKing (Jul 16, 2016)

How does this forum feel about possible energy to mass conversion feats?  Does energy to mass conversion have to be explicitly stated or is it enough for it to be heavily implied?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 16, 2016)

ZillaJrKaijuKing said:


> How does this forum feel about possible energy to mass conversion feats?  Does energy to mass conversion have to be explicitly stated or is it enough for it to be heavily implied?


Stated or at least the conversion needs to be explicitly made through energy


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 16, 2016)

Is Knov from HxH capable of sealing enemies inside his Nen dimension or will the doors inside it always be functional?


----------



## ZillaJrKaijuKing (Jul 16, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Stated or at least the conversion needs to be explicitly made through energy


What about something like the Crackler from Godzilla: The Series which was stated to have been made from electromagnetic waves but was also shown to have weight (i.e. being affected by gravity and shattering pavement when it fell to the ground)?


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 21, 2016)

An AoE blast that flattens Asia would produce what kind of yield?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 21, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> An AoE blast that flattens Asia would produce what kind of yield?


asia surface area is 44580000 km^2
so an explosion that covers it would have a minimun radius of 3766.99545 km
near total fatalities of such a blast would be equivalent to
3.2479 petatons of tnt
so flattening a continent is at least continent level


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 21, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> thanks, much appreciated


i forgot about this lol

issac newton on his new body should be at least around 1.7 m (127.16 px)
his arm is 63.96 px (0.855080214 m)

issac arm is 83.51 px
he lifted a barrier that is 251px (2.57 m) tall
the lighting bolt that struck him had a diameter of roughly 34px (0.348 m)

lighting is 28 px
panel height is 767 px
2*atan(28/(767/tan((70/2 deg)))=2.92851542 deg
or around 6.8071 m
newton arm is 63.96 px
2*atan(63.96/(767/tan((70/2 deg)))=6.68343402 deg
or around 7.3221 meters
we have 7.3221- 6.8071
or a distance of 0.515 meters till issac
which means issac barrier moved 2.57 when the limit moved 0.515
Ratio=2.57/0.515
Ratio=4.99029126
lighting speed is 150 km/s
Newton reaction time and barrier speed=748543.689m/s
or
*2199.72285 mach *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh so that's what i did wrong. Didn't use radius.

Yeah I'd imagine it would have been continent level, since you showed me relatively the same when i asked for a country razer.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 21, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Oh so that's what i did wrong. Didn't use radius.
> 
> Yeah I'd imagine it would have been continent level, since you showed me relatively the same when i asked for a country razer.


keep in mind this is a low end
im positive asia as a whole is more spread as it is not a perfect circle
but yeah, it wont go higher than continent level


----------



## Jamrock (Jul 21, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i forgot about this lol
> 
> issac newton on his new body should be at least around 1.7 m (127.16 px)
> his arm is 63.96 px (0.855080214 m)
> ...


So did I lol but holy fuck wasn't expecting that. thanks


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 22, 2016)

I've always been meaning to ask: Do we discern destructive capacity from striking strength? I've always thought destructive capacity to be related to AoE potential, but I've seen quite a bit of people use it to represent both.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jul 28, 2016)

How powerful is Geryuganshoop from OPM? The anime implies he was trying to crush Saitama with the gravity of a black hole...


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 28, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> I've always been meaning to ask: Do we discern destructive capacity from striking strength? I've always thought destructive capacity to be related to AoE potential, but I've seen quite a bit of people use it to represent both.


It depends like anything else lol
If someone can tank a country level blast but gets destroyed by a punch then this punch and above punches are also country level but on a concentrated sense
That's kinda it really
On a similar way if you take a literal planet buster punch and gets wrecked by a smallish laser then this laser is planet level


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It depends like anything else lol
> If someone can tank a country level blast but gets *destroyed by a punch then this punch and above punches are also country level* but on a concentrated sense
> That's kinda it really
> On a similar way if you take a literal planet buster punch and gets wrecked by a smallish laser then this laser is planet level



But that's the thing, I've notice that characters who do such a thing get their destructive capacity at that same level, which would be incorrect if we're being technical about our categories.

So that's what I'm wondering. Should we be doing that, or is it such a norm that we don't really care either way?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 28, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> But that's the thing, I've notice that characters who do such a thing get their destructive capacity at that same level, which would be incorrect if we're being technical about our categories.
> 
> So that's what I'm wondering. Should we be doing that, or is it such a norm that we don't really care either way?


oh
thats because striking strenght is indeed=dc
but dc is not always= to striking strenght
i can have human level strenght and a planet level cannon on my arm
but if i have planet level strenght...then im planet level


----------



## Keollyn (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay, then I'll fix up profiles accordingly.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> How powerful is Geryuganshoop from OPM? The anime implies he was trying to crush Saitama with the gravity of a black hole...



Non canon level and fiction loves pseudo black holes anyway

He's hilariously and unquantifiably stronger than BoS Genos

That's pretty much the best you can do to gauge him


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 2, 2016)

How strong is Shigeo Kageyama from Mob Psycho?


----------



## Divell (Aug 3, 2016)

What's Zolo's DC?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2016)

Divell said:


> What's Zolo's DC?


cite level
11 mt iirc


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2016)

Jamrock said:


> How strong is Shigeo Kageyama from Mob Psycho?


as strong as his feats on the webcomic give he
so no idea but so far in the anime he should be on the multi city block range at least


----------



## Divell (Aug 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> cite level
> 11 mt iirc


holy shit that low?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 4, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> as strong as his feats on the webcomic give he
> so no idea but so far in the anime he should be on the multi city block range at least



WoG places him at around Tatsumaki's level when he's at ???% IIRC


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 4, 2016)

First feat is shit tier 
That Natsu feat we have had as small city level for some years 
It definitely got retconned given that tenrou is actually bigger than what we have now


----------



## saint rider 890 (Aug 5, 2016)

Just how much speed  to dodge lightning ? Are 7500 mach is enough ?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 5, 2016)

what is the case for multiversal Magic The Gathering?

universe sized planes?

or something else?



iwandesu said:


> It definitely got retconned given that tenrou is actually bigger than what we have now



does it really matter?

iirc it's always better to use panels closest to the feat for scaling



saint rider 890 said:


> Just how much speed to dodge lightning ? Are 7500 mach is enough ?



depends on the distance


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> what is the case for multiversal Magic The Gathering?
> 
> universe sized planes?
> 
> ...


tbh ?
i Just checked and the City is on the tenrou map mashima created Back when the feat happened
so yeah it does matter and direct scalling from maps>angscalling


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 5, 2016)

there was a city?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> there was a city?


beats me 

there is a village right at one of the island borders(hodras and squirrel location)
which is somehow consistent with mavis squirrel friends so yeah...
mashima actually had thought about fairy tail zero since back then apparently


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 5, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> and the City is on the tenrou map



so you meant the squirell village then 

anyway, if you plan on redoing the calc and if that pic is neccessary for it (dunno if it actually is) then find a bigger version, because it's impossible to tell what is what on this one


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 5, 2016)

nah i meant the human village that it is nowadays a bunch of ruins
i see a huge 1000 x 400 picture on my pc lol so im not sure what to do about it lol


----------



## Divell (Aug 6, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> First feat is shit tier
> That Natsu feat we have had as small city level for some years
> It definitely got retconned given that tenrou is actually bigger than what we have now


so Natsu has a good change on beating Ulquiorra with speed equal right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 6, 2016)

Divell said:


> so Natsu has a good change on beating Ulquiorra with speed equal right?


natsu doesnt fly nor has a counter to lanza in base
but i guess current DKM was decent enough to Play with the City level shenanigans
regardless Flight is likely Fucking him up at the end of the day


----------



## Divell (Aug 6, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> natsu doesnt fly nor has a counter to lanza in base
> but i guess current DKM was decent enough to Play with the City level shenanigans
> regardless Flight is likely Fucking him up at the end of the day


Not necessarily, just add happy and he gets a decent speed and flight boost. And considering even happy is easily town+ lv in durability I'm going to argue he stands a nice chance. Though Lightning-Flame Dragon is still a thing.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 6, 2016)

Divell said:


> town+ lv in durability


No.
NO!
Bad Divell!
we dont take mashima making a fooder tank an attack supposed to kill even Main characters setiously


----------



## Divell (Aug 6, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> No.
> NO!
> Bad Divell!
> we dont take mashima making a fooder tank an attack supposed to kill even Main characters setiously


why no? have you ever seen Happy or any other Cat taken out in the whole manga?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 7, 2016)

Divell said:


> why no? have you ever seen Happy or any other Cat taken out in the whole manga?


fucking phanterlilly lost to a much weaker gajeel
thats like saying peel from op can tank crocodile best shit


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 7, 2016)

nichiya is >happy and he gets fooderized by everything under the sun


----------



## Divell (Aug 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> fucking phanterlilly lost to a much weaker gajeel
> thats like saying peel from op can tank crocodile best shit


Losing to someone doesn't mean anything. Remember the entire fight they were destroying the small islands like nothing. And considering Natsu was eating the explosions, what actually make you think they would die? Remember Gajeel becomes stronger by eating metal.

PD: He didn't even lose to Gajeel.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 7, 2016)

yes it does lol
if you cant take attacks from someone much weaker than jackal then there is no way you can survive his suicide attack without pis
jellal one shotted simon back on the tower
that jellal is weaker than jackal by feats
and simon is>>>>happy


----------



## Divell (Aug 8, 2016)

remember physiology difference.


----------



## Jamrock (Aug 12, 2016)

For those of you who've played Gahkthun of the Golden Lightning, where does Nikola Tesla sit stat wise?


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2016)

What does HST stand for?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2016)

Horrendous shonen trinity


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Horrendous shonen trinity



Seriously? Lol.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 17, 2016)

Drake said:


> Seriously? Lol.


It's actually "holy"
But I call shenanigans really


----------



## ImaginationSensation (Aug 17, 2016)

Want to get into saint seyia but I'm not sure where to start. Also how the fuck did they get so fast? I here they're even faster than the flash now


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 19, 2016)

How much force (in pounds) does it take to destroy a car?


----------



## Milkydean (Aug 20, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> yes it does lol
> if you cant take attacks from someone much weaker than jackal then there is no way you can survive his suicide attack without pis
> jellal one shotted simon back on the tower
> that jellal is weaker than jackal by feats
> and simon is>>>>happy


Lol, no.Toh Jellal>>Jackal.He was fighting DF Natsu and lost due to a injury on his stomach.Jackal is pre skip Erza level.
Plus Happy has shown some good feats.He endured amaterasu 28 from Hades soul.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Aug 20, 2016)

Just a question. Are faction vs faction threads legal here?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 21, 2016)

KuzuRyuSen said:


> Just a question. Are faction vs faction threads legal here?


What vs what?


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Aug 21, 2016)

Something like Rome vs China...hehe.


----------



## Crackle (Aug 21, 2016)

If an object is thrown in seawater and it sinks at a speed of 2.9 m/s. How much does it weigh?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 21, 2016)

You won't be finding any sort of weight from those parameters

Given weight is determined by the acceleration of an object multiplied by the mass (weight being a figure to represent Force)

Are you saying the terminal velocity in water is 2.9 m/s?

You'll be underwhelmed by the mass if so *shrugs*


----------



## Crackle (Aug 22, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You won't be finding any sort of weight from those parameters
> 
> Given weight is determined by the acceleration of an object multiplied by the mass (weight being a figure to represent Force)
> 
> ...



No the actual speed at which it was sinking was meant to show how much said object weighed. No terminal velocity at all.

Couldn't I somehow find the weight from backwards Kinetic energy or buoyancy calculation or something?


----------



## Divell (Aug 24, 2016)

Drake said:


> What does HST stand for?


Holy Shonen Trinity, composed of Naruto, Bleach and One Piece, called like that because of 10 years of being the best selling manga from WSJ (Weekly Shonen Jump). Basically their version of The Big 3 and The Trinity from DC and Marvel.


----------



## Divell (Aug 24, 2016)

What's Genryuusai Yamamoto's durability calced at?


----------



## Divell (Aug 24, 2016)

ImaginationSensation said:


> Want to get into saint seyia but I'm not sure where to start. Also how the fuck did they get so fast? I here they're even faster than the flash now


Flash increases his speed in the run, this Bitches have a constant speed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 24, 2016)

Divell said:


> Flash increases his speed in the run, this Bitches have a constant speed.


He means how SS has better feats than anything but transtime flash


----------



## Divell (Aug 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> He means how SS has better feats than anything but transtime flash


writing that's why. also, what durabilty does Captain Yamamoto Genryuusai has? Does his Bankai scales him to that?


----------



## Crackle (Aug 25, 2016)

Divell said:


> writing that's why. also, what durabilty does Captain Yamamoto Genryuusai has? Does his Bankai scales him to that?


Hisbankai covered him like armor so probably. Without it he isn't since keeping his bankai out for too long was going to eventually burn all of seireitei to a crisp and kill everyone there himself included.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 25, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Couldn't I somehow find the weight from backwards Kinetic energy or buoyancy calculation or something?



You need displacement information for that.

The speed alone won't help you find the weight.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 25, 2016)

KuzuRyuSen said:


> Something like Rome vs China...hehe.


This is not banned no


----------



## Crackle (Aug 26, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You need displacement information for that.
> 
> The speed alone won't help you find the weight.


what all do i need?


----------



## Crackle (Aug 26, 2016)

Durability of Sauron said it needed the destruction of an island to destroy his physical form....what's this from? The books must be wildly different from the movies (which is the only format I saw the Lord of the Rings) but I don't recall anything of the sort happening....just like someone cutting off his ring finger and then he kursploded.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Durability of Sauron said it needed the destruction of an island to destroy his physical form....what's this from? The books must be wildly different from the movies (which is the only format I saw the Lord of the Rings) but I don't recall anything of the sort happening....just like someone cutting off his ring finger and then he kursploded.


happened pre-lord of the rings.
Movie sauron has very little to do with book sauron statwise, and was still dealing with a superhuman opponent.


----------



## Jamrock (Sep 13, 2016)

Where does Merlin sit now in terms of DC? Would she be Island Level + after today?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 13, 2016)

What kind of value would we be looking at for vaping a continent like Australia?


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 13, 2016)

Did Berserk get an upgrade? Griffith is listed as small-city level based on him being superior to Skull Knight.


----------



## Milkydean (Sep 13, 2016)

So is Natsu Island level now since he was able to oneshot Ninehart whom even Brandish wasnt able to do anything?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 14, 2016)

Brightsteel said:


> Did Berserk get an upgrade? Griffith is listed as small-city level based on him being superior to Skull Knight.


Wot?
No 
That's bs


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 14, 2016)

Milkydean said:


> So is Natsu Island level now since he was able to oneshot Ninehart whom even Brandish wasnt able to do anything?


Maybe 
Definitely 3 digit Mt from Invel at least


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 14, 2016)

Brightsteel said:


> Did Berserk get an upgrade? Griffith is listed as small-city level based on him being superior to Skull Knight.


Only thing that'd make sense is if you called him superior to Giant Ganishka in his Godhand form given the apostles are basically fuckers they give power to

Even then, I don't remember enough about the series to say


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 14, 2016)

Giant ganisha could possibly have city level pe I guess? 
But that's hardly something easy to scalle 
Or maybe not?


----------



## ShadMorgen (Sep 15, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Giant ganisha could possibly have city level pe I guess?
> But that's hardly something easy to scalle
> Or maybe not?


I *think *I saw the reasoning as Griff being marked as city level is because of him being superior to Skull Knight, who beat Ganishka. 

But even then, SK used the Sword of Actuality, so it's more hax than anything else. Always seemed a bit fucking stupid to me.


----------



## Milkydean (Sep 15, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Maybe
> Definitely 3 digit Mt from Invel at least


So like small Island level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 17, 2016)

Milkydean said:


> So like small Island level?


Maybe 
But at least definitely 3 difit


----------



## Bad Wolf (Sep 18, 2016)

Many people told me that Akira Toriyama in an interview said that many characters of Dragon Ball could destroy galaxies/dimension/stuff like that. It's true that he said something like that or it's a fake?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

If you haven't seen a source or citation then it's probably fake, in general if someone tells you something without backing it up and it sounds fishy then it probably is fishy. Never hesitate to ask for a source on something.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Sep 18, 2016)

I've asked one time and re-asked now. With the event of super I won't be surprised if something like that exist but I never read something like that and I can't even find anything about that


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

Bad Wolf said:


> I've asked one time and re-asked now. With the event of super I won't be surprised if something like that exist but I never read something like that and I can't even find anything about that



most likely fake then, if you've searched yourself and can't find something then there's a very slim chance that it's real.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Sep 19, 2016)

What's the most reliable scangroup/site for Dragon Ball translation? And for dragon ball super? I was searching the official translation of this page

One translation speaks about "energy of all the universe"


----------



## Drake3513 (Sep 23, 2016)

What is reigen effect? I heard it a few times in obd.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 23, 2016)

Reigen was a poster who liked a lot of good series but would give said series bad names with his shitty debating. The term was coined by Endless Mike iirc.

Reigen effect means a less than reputable poster is incorrectly representing a series that the OBD holds in high regard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Drake3513 (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh so I guess saint saiya gets fuct by reigen effect a lot.


----------



## Drake3513 (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh so I guess saint saiya gets fucked by reigen effect a lot.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)

@Ryo Asuka Oi fggt, you ever try calcing Rai-Dai parrying three bullets at point blank range from Vash? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/spoiler_]_


----------



## Haro (Sep 26, 2016)

Vash's bullets are already way faster then IRL revolvers

And rai del already has a MHS feat in his canon spin off manga

also im lazy


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)

Ryo Asuka said:


> Vash's bullets are already way faster then IRL revolvers
> 
> And rai del already has a MHS feat in his canon spin off manga
> 
> also im lazy


Which spin off, Multiple Bullets? And which feat? 

I'm currently in the middle of Maximum and am going to make profiles for the rest of the Gung Ho and update shit. I haven't seen much on the side of good DC and durability feats. Just small building/building level stuff. I remember you saying something about two characters blowing away a town.


----------



## Haro (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah.

One thing to note is that a sertant gung ho gun tanked a island level blast a long with legato

Now they were pretty close to death but their regen was able to let them live on for about a day IIRC 

this regen should be somewhat scale-able to Vile users (I.E wolfwood and livio)

Also a handicapped legato is equal to vash's casual blasts which are town level. Crimson nail is stated to be legato's equal while handicapper

which once again should scale to wolfwood and livio. But no one else tbh. Outside of hax most gung ho guns are lackin in power


Also the oldschool translations for the maximum manga are garbage. I know the girl who did them and she admits she did a bad job 

PM if you need checking. I own the latest translations


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2016)

Also Knives' tentacles reached the stratosphere within seconds. Even low balling that to a minute it's still mach 700+. Up to mach 4000+ using seconds. 



I still haven't gotten to the island level blast, but Knives can also absorb regular people.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 26, 2016)

Does moving within a time stop equal faster than light speed?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 26, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> Does moving within a time stop equal faster than light speed?



No, It equals time manipulation resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Sep 26, 2016)

Nighty said:


> No, It equals time manipulation resistance


Thank you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 1, 2016)

Soooo universal magi?


----------



## kluang (Oct 1, 2016)

Can we make an abridged vs canon match

because tfs vegeta and canon vegeta are so different mentally, their personality can change the outcome of the match?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 1, 2016)

no one's really stopping you

the real question is if anyone will bother to post *shrugs*


----------



## Crackle (Oct 4, 2016)

Is DBS manga canon or just anime?


----------



## AquaGrizzly (Oct 5, 2016)

How much energy would be needed to make stars bright enough to be visible during the day, more specifically outshining the sun itself? It's not specified which stars so just assume the closest star, or two, to earth.

edit:better wording


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 5, 2016)

AquaGrizzly said:


> How much energy would be needed to make stars bright enough to be visible during the day, more specifically outshining the sun itself? It's not specified which stars so just assume the closest star, or two, to earth.
> 
> edit:better wording



a fuckload

even the closest star is really far away, to outshine the sun would require a tremendous amount of energy, at least a Supernova probably.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## AquaGrizzly (Oct 5, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> a fuckload
> 
> even the closest star is really far away, to outshine the sun would require a tremendous amount of energy, at least a Supernova probably.



Thanks, I figured it would probably be something massive like that, especially given it's named after guest stars, but wanted to make sure first.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 9, 2016)

What formula do I use to find the DC for a freezing/melting feat?

I have to like find the volume of the object, what the temperature it's melting or freezing point is and the amount of time it takes for their body to change from normal to freezing/melting temperatures right?

I just don't really know the formula


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 9, 2016)

Q=mct and q=ml 
Q=energy 
M=mass 
C=especific heat 
T=temperature 
L=latent heat


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 9, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> a fuckload
> 
> even the closest star is really far away, to outshine the sun would require a tremendous amount of energy, at least a Supernova probably.



So, would distance in relation with the inversed-square law being scaled to the Sun's luminosity be considered legit in this case? Just curious how to go about this kind of calc.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Q=mct and q=ml
> Q=energy
> M=mass
> C=especific heat
> ...


What do I do after I solve both equations? just add them together or pick one of them?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 9, 2016)

What's the dc formula for trying to divert a meteor's path? Like if it was moving in a straight line to a planet and a character comes up to it from the side to change the trajectory if ever so slightly out of the path towards the planet.

I don't think it involves the full KE of the asteroid since it's trajectory is just being changed and it's energy isn't being matched or stalemated in anyway.

The meteor by the way is 3/5ths the size of Earth and is moving at a speed of about 25 km/s


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 9, 2016)

Crackle said:


> What do I do after I solve both equations? just add them together or pick one of them?


Add them together 
Q=mct for temperature change 
Q=ml for state change


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 9, 2016)

Crackle said:


> What's the dc formula for trying to divert a meteor's path? Like if it was moving in a straight line to a planet and a character comes up to it from the side to change the trajectory if ever so slightly out of the path towards the planet.


It depends on how fast it changed its trajectory 



> I don't think it involves the full KE of the asteroid since it's trajectory is just being changed and it's energy isn't being matched or stalemated in anyway.
> The meteor by the way is 3/5ths the size of Earth and is moving at a speed of about 25 km/s


It can involve even more than the full ke if it makes the meteor go away faster than 25 km/s
But yeah it doesn't need to


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 9, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> at least a Supernova probably



Actually, now that I took the time to research, if the formula here is of any indication...



Supernova energies might be an underestatement possibly.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It depends on how fast it changed its trajectory
> 
> 
> It can involve even more than the full ke if it makes the meteor go away faster than 25 km/s
> But yeah it doesn't need to


Timeframe was never given. All we know is that the meteor was going to destroy the Earth at the end of the 20th century (1999) and said character went off into space to divert in several years ahead of time and we assume said character succeeded since the meteor never showed up when that time came. 

should I assume a bare minimum of like 1m/s or something?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Add them together
> Q=mct for temperature change
> Q=ml for state change


What's the difference between temperature and specefic/latent heat? Do I use the same formula if something freezes due to temperature drop?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 10, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Actually, now that I took the time to research, if the formula here is of any indication...
> 
> 
> 
> Supernova energies might be an underestatement possibly.



I picked supernova because i know off the top of my head that close supernovae have been visible and large in the sky during the day from earth


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 10, 2016)

@Nighty the Mighty 

 Fair enough, but I think we're both going to shit in our pants whenever we get to see the results for ourselves either way.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 10, 2016)

Crackle said:


> *What's the difference between temperature and specefic/latent heat?* Do I use the same formula if something freezes due to temperature drop?


What's the difference between acceleration and speed?
What's the difference between peanut and chestnut ?
And yes you use the same formula


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 10, 2016)

Specific heat= energy needed to bring something from x temperature to x + 1
It uses j/kg.k 
Temperature=a value given to how much hot/cold the air is
It uses kelvin/celsius/Fahrenheit


----------



## Crackle (Oct 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Specific heat= energy needed to bring something from x temperature to x + 1
> It uses j/kg.k
> Temperature=a value given to how much hot/cold the air is
> It uses kelvin/celsius/Fahrenheit


Specifically the air or the object in question?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 10, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Specifically the air or the object in question?


It depends 
If the air is what is being heaten then yes it is the specific heat of air 
Otherwise no


----------



## Veggie (Oct 11, 2016)

What is Raigening. That Nigerian flutter told me to inquire about it here


----------



## Crackle (Oct 11, 2016)

What is the default version of TMNT and Transformers characters used in threads?


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> What is Raigening. That Nigerian flutter told me to inquire about it here





Currently it really just means someone you don't like likes something you like, though.



Crackle said:


> What is the default version of TMNT and Transformers characters used in threads?



No default for either. Just specify which version you're talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Alita (Oct 11, 2016)

Has anyone tried to redo the stage 2 juubi bijuu bomb calc from naruto yet?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 11, 2016)

How do people post comic book and manga pages online? Do they like place a page of the manga/comic over like a photo copyer and then upload it or something?


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> How do people post comic book and manga pages online? Do they like place a page of the manga/comic over like a photo copyer and then upload it or something?



Yes. If you have the electronic versions, you can also just screenshot it and upload it straight from your device. The scan will come out full-size from that as well.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Timeframe was never given. All we know is that the meteor was going to destroy the Earth at the end of the 20th century (1999) and said character went off into space to divert in several years ahead of time and we assume said character succeeded since the meteor never showed up when that time came.
> should I assume a bare minimum of like 1m/s or something?


I mean...
The character dura is definitely on the ke level because he had the energy transfered at him
DC id advocate for searching some short of RKE if asteroids have one


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Yes. If you have the electronic versions, you can also just screenshot it and upload it straight from your device. The scan will come out full-size from that as well.



Do you happen to know what kind of copyer I can use that uploads to computers because I'm guessing a regurlar old office space style one won't cut it



iwandesu said:


> *I mean...
> The character dura is definitely on the ke level because he had the energy transfered at him*
> DC id advocate for searching some short of RKE if asteroids have one


But if it's not actually confronting the KE of the asteroid and is simply diverting it's path by pushing it away from the side...


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> But if it's not actually confronting the KE of the asteroid and is simply diverting it's path by pushing it away from the side...


Well 
If you want an absolute minimum 
The meteor area/person area ratio gives you how much ke is instantly transfered by mere touch 
But this would be a quite low end


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Well
> If you want an absolute minimum
> The meteor area/person area ratio gives you how much ke is instantly transfered by mere touch
> But this would be a quite low end


How would one go about calcing that? I'd imagine it would be in the country level range?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> How would one go about calcing that? I'd imagine it would be in the country level range?


How would I know ?
How big is the meteor?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> How would I know ?
> How big is the meteor?


3/5ths the Earth's size


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Do you happen to know what kind of copyer I can use that uploads to computers because I'm guessing a regurlar old office space style one won't cut it



Any that are connected to a computer. Unless your Office Space copier is from the stone age, you should be able connect it to the internet (through WiFi or cable) and e-mail them to yourself. Your local library or school (high school or college) certainly has one that is connected to the internet, which you can use if necessary.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Any that are connected to a computer. Unless your Office Space copier is from the stone age, you should be able connect it to the internet (through WiFi or cable) and e-mail them to yourself. Your local library or school (high school or college) certainly has one that is connected to the internet, which you can use if necessary.


sweet, i'm assuming they save images as well so that I can upload them. 

Thanks


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> 3/5ths the Earth's size


earth surface area= 510.100.000 km^2 
Earth diameter is 12742 km
Meteor area= earth area x ( meteor diameter/earth diameter)^2
Meteor area= 510100000 x 9/25 
Meteor area= 183636000 km^2 
Meteor volume= earth volume x 27/125
Meteor volume= ‎1.08321×10^12 x 27/125
Meteor volume=233280000000 km^3 
Mass= 233280000000 x 2700 x 10^9
Mass=233280000000 x 2700 x 10^9
Mass= 6.29856e+23 kg
Ke= 6.29856e+23 x 15000^2 x 0.5
Ke= 7.08588e31 joules 

Human surface area= 1.9 m^2 
Meteor surface area=183636000000000 m^2
Ratio=183636000000000/1.9
Ratio= 9.66505263e13
Ke on the human= 7.08588e+31/(9.66505263e+13)
Ke on the human= 7.33144482e17joules
*175.225737 megatons of tnt*
So just touching the meteor gives you city level+ energy


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> earth surface area= 510.100.000 km^2
> Earth diameter is 12742 km
> Meteor area= earth area x ( meteor diameter/earth diameter)^2
> Meteor area= 510100000 x 9/25
> ...



Thanks

I would also like to point out that it most likely said character doesn't match the KE of the meteor because likely doing so would have destroyed it anyway


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

How powerful is The Living Tribunal? What degree of universe level is he? I know he's more powerful than the Infinity Gauntlet but it's extant hasn't been referred to as anything other than "infinite" or "limitless"

The OBD profile says that he was holding a million universes in both hands but from what I hear that's referring to the non-canon DC/Marvel crossover. Does he scale from Eternity/Infinity does he scale from Beyonder's tanking 7 billion universe destruction?


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2016)

Technically speaking, it is multiverse level+.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 12, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Technically speaking, it is multiverse level+.


Well yeah but but I mean to what degree specifically because that can apply to anything from 2 to a million universes (and then I think Megaverse level starts from there on)


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Well yeah but but I mean to what degree specifically because that can apply to anything from 2 to a million universes (and then I think Megaverse level starts from there on)



Multiverse level+ only means infinite universes. Anything smaller is multiverse level. 

It's currently held to be at Megaverse level+ for the feat you referenced above. 

If you disagree, keep it to yourself. Many people hate multiversal threads (at any level but most definitely those at multiverse level+), and sorting out such a rarely used character isn't too interesting or worth the time if you wish to argue it. The last multiversal+ thread we had was locked in ten posts or something.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 13, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Multiverse level+ only means infinite universes. Anything smaller is multiverse level.
> 
> It's currently held to be at Megaverse level+ for the feat you referenced above.
> 
> If you disagree, keep it to yourself. Many people hate multiversal threads (at any level but most definitely those at multiverse level+), and sorting out such a rarely used character isn't too interesting or worth the time if you wish to argue it. The last multiversal+ thread we had was locked in ten posts or something.


What? I'm not here for an argument I'm here for clarification.


----------



## Divell (Oct 15, 2016)

How strong and how fast is Mihawk.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 16, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Specific heat= energy needed to bring something from x temperature to x + 1
> It uses j/kg.k
> Temperature=a value given to how much hot/cold the air is
> It uses kelvin/celsius/Fahrenheit


when using this equation
would I go with Fahrenheit or Celsius when talking about latent and specific heat? Mass being volume or heat? I know weight would be the most obvious answer but why would an object's weight determine how hot an object is?

Would I use both equations for air as well? I still don't entirely understand calculating specific heat it's the process of finding the heat of an object raising a joule per C (atleat that's how most charts I've seen describe it) the feat has a character igniting a 249,900 gram room of air from room temp (21.1 C) to 14,000. Specific heat charts I find say that air is 1.020 in 15 C. SO do I multiply it with the weight of the room, the temperature rise of the room or like what? I look up and no place I find is specific on how to do this.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 16, 2016)

Dude 
What kind of question is that ?
Specific heat=j/*kg* . K
so of course mass plays a role lol 
Now if you wanna know why 
No problem really.
Just hear me out for a second.
Energy *is* a derivation of mass.
mass is what entails the "existance" of your object on the formula.
Joules is after all merely a convention for kg x m^2/s^2 
So what defines how much of an object you are affecting and what derivatives energy from it is the mass of the said object, in, basically any energy calc really. 
I don't think I can get more specific than that without saying "because it's how the universe fucking works" at this point really


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 16, 2016)

For the second question of course no.
Specific heat is for temperature change
Latent heat is form state change.
You only use latent heat if the air has become ice


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a question concerning the Dragonborn. It has come to my attention after reading the fight with Mace Windu that not many people really know much about him/her or the rest of Elder Scrolls lore. How can I talk about this character's feats and abilities? I couldn't find a respect thread, and making a VS thread is foolish when I'm the one who's doing all the talking.


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 20, 2016)

So, what's the speed for the flow of an electric current through air?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crackle (Oct 22, 2016)

How much force is needed to punch through a human abdomen?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 23, 2016)

Crackle said:


> How much force is needed to punch through a human abdomen?



Hand volume 379.7 cc

Body fragmentation is 4.4 j/cc
Body pulverization is 12.9 jbc
 379.7 x 4.4=1670.68 joules 
379.7 x 12.9=4898.13 joules 
Which is peak human strenght+
I'd advocate that something as violent as actually punching through someone would be somewhere between those two.
Keep in mind no human can actually transfer this much energy into something harder than its hand without breaking it.
So even if possible it is just not going to happen because the body will subconsciously hold back due to pain


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2016)

Is there a low-end and safe assumption for a distance between two universes that are clearly side-by-side?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 24, 2016)

We'd need a real world model to even gauge that

As we haven't even proven the existence of parallel worlds as of this time?

Doubt you can get a low end without an actual diagram representation in-universe


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2016)

Ah well, was worth a try.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Is there a low-end and safe assumption for a distance between two universes that are clearly side-by-side?



I wonder what series this is for?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh it's for PaGumKi. Eyed that feat while fixing up my respect thread.

What did you think I was referring to?


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2016)

Samurai Troopers/Ronin Warriors


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, which feat/s would that be?

And yeah, I wish. Especially if it involved a much needed speed upgrade.


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Is it possible to calculate energy or force from lifting weights and other strength feats? And how so?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 25, 2016)

Potential Energy = mass * acceleration due to gravity * height the weight is lifted


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 25, 2016)

How good is mind controlling people who are resistant to mind control, when said the person mind controlling is dead? If you were to rate that on the TP scale, where would it be?


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2016)

You'll have to give more specifics then that but our general standard here is:

A telepath who can mind control 1000 regular people > A telepath who can mind control 10 people who are more resistant to telepathy in general. The best way of quantifing telepathic potency is through the numbers of people they can effect, the range which they do it from, and the mechanics of how they do it.

Like how Watto comes from a species related to the Hutts who are all genetically highly resistant to telepathic suggestion, hypnosis, and mind control. Vader was later able to literally mind control Watto despite his species immunity to it with the increase of his power thanks to becoming a Sith Lord.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 25, 2016)

Well the range is planet wise.

The number of people is about 5. Though, Superman has shown great resistance against TP.

And the mechanisms are through his death.

The context is that Martian Manhunter died in FC, in which he sent a TP pulse that affected all the heroes on Earth, alerting everyone to his death.

Some days later (issues of Final Crisis: Requiem) when they're planning his funeral, Superman, Green Lantern, Batman, Black Canary etc (all the others), are all mind-controlled, who then become a mouthpiece to J'ohn, saying his words in Martian and controlling their movement. He actively speaks through them, realizing he's dead and recounting his history.

Trying to quantify it on the TP scale.


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2016)

Doesn't really tell much unless whatever version of Superman has other telepathic resistance feats from prior and who those were that failed at TP controlling him and what their feats were when successful. Though also you know that simply communicating telepathically isn't the same as mind control right? Unless Supes TP resistance includes even blocking out telepathic communication.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 25, 2016)

Guess I would have to go quantify Supes's TP resistance, since Martian Manhunter has shown to mind-control him multiple times, even when dead. And Supes's TP doesn't block TP communication, but it allows him to prevent some level of mind control. 

I do wonder how impressive dead TP is, however; regardless of the resistance of the people being MC'd


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2016)

Its an impressive feat certainly. Just like how for example Luke post half a year after the Battle of Endor was mind-fucking another powerful dark sider who was in hyperspace and traveling at hundreds of millions x the speed of light while also telepathically astrally projecting himself to tens of thousands of dying Clone Troopers across an entire star system to make their deaths less painful.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 25, 2016)

Right, I have a question in regards to Ivan Drago.

I was wondering, do you know how to calculate the speed and kinetic energy of Ivan Drago punching a machine?

I converted the psi of 2045 into force and got like 14099778 pascals for it, but I am not sure how to find the speed and kinetic energy of those punches. 

Here is the video:


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 25, 2016)

Fang said:


> Its an impressive feat certainly. Just like how for example Luke *post half a year after the Battle of Endor was mind-fucking another powerful dark sider who was in hyperspace and traveling at hundreds of millions x the speed of light while also telepathically astrally projecting himself to tens of thousands of dying Clone Troopers across an entire star system to make their deaths less painful.*



Damn... 

I need to read Legends.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 25, 2016)

How much force to crush a metal butterknife? (one you would butter garlic bread in at a restaurant)


----------



## Fang (Oct 25, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Damn...
> 
> I need to read Legends.



Its not even close to being one of the more crazy telepathic feats in EU anyway. You have Revan implanting the language of Basic (standard lingua franca of the galaxy) into the entire remnants of the Rakata species during KoTOR. Or Vitiate mind-controlling over eight thousand Sith Lords before his first power up during the ritual that gave him immortality and destroyed all life on his homeworld. Or Sidious casually force-draining Byss, a planet with a population over 20 billion people while keeping every person on the planet in a dream like catatonic state.


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 25, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Potential Energy = mass * acceleration due to gravity * height the weight is lifted


Are you sure that is true? Because when I asked on different websites about the correlation between strength and punching power and they always say that there is none, and directs me to speed. For example:


----------



## Roggiano (Oct 25, 2016)

KKKoopa said:


> Are you sure that is true? Because when I asked on different websites about the correlation between strength and punching power and they always say that there is none, and directs me to speed. For example:


You asked for the energy behind lifting weights first:


KKKoopa said:


> Is it possible to calculate energy or force from lifting weights and other strength feats? And how so?


Which is different from punching someone.  And they're not wrong, what they say in your link...

But it's also true that this hobby relies on simpler math (there's a reason why we use Newton's equations).  I mean, if we take a look at at Chaos's calculation, for example, that' assumes that the mass is evenly distributed and the center of mass is dead center.  But most objects aren't anywhere near like that.  There's other, simplified things here for the sake of an easier calculation but, as a result, it's no where near accurate.  Again though, it works for this hobby considering we're dealing with fiction, for the most part.

If you're looking for a more accurate answer, you're better off looking elsewhere instead of a subforum dedicated to fictional battles~


----------



## Crackle (Oct 25, 2016)

what's the j/cm^3 for pulverizing diamond?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 25, 2016)

Crackle said:


> what's the j/cm^3 for pulverizing diamond?


Likely less than rock 
Diamonds are pretty fragile against shear strenght and its variations tbh


----------



## Crackle (Oct 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Likely less than rock
> Diamonds are pretty fragile against shear strenght and its variations tbh


what are the materials we have besides rock?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 25, 2016)

@Iwan: Right, here is what I found for compressive strength of diamond (I remember you making the frag to pulverization list or something) 

Just checking:

8.68 Gpa = 8680 J/cc
16.53 Gpa = 16530 J/cc
Averaged to about 12600J/cc

Would this be correct? I would like people to check this because this is directly from Nasa.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 26, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> @Iwan: Right, here is what I found for compressive strength of diamond (I remember you making the frag to pulverization list or something)
> 
> Just checking:
> 
> ...


 
I mean I had no idea but it does look legit
But I guess compress is more difficult than just crush


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2016)

So, should the rest of OBD add this somewhere or something? Just in case if anyone needs to use it.

Now about that Ivan Drago calc. I know that most professional boxers should be able to punch with a force about 800 to 1000 PSI, and Drago's punches were reading about 1850 PSI. Using the low end of the force of those punches, Ivan Drago's punches were about 1850/800 times stronger (or 2.3125 times more force) than a regular boxer's.

Seeing that an average professional boxer has about a punching speed of 10 to 12 m/s, would it be possible to find the hand speed of Ivan Drago, assuming that Ivan and the regular boxer's punching positions were the same?

I would think that a punch that has 2.3125 times more force should be about sqrt(2.3125) = 1.5206 times faster due to kinetic energy increasing at a squared rate compared to its speed.

Btw, 1 PSI = 6894.76 Pascals.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

whats gpa?


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 26, 2016)

Is it possible to beat a regenerating character with physical strength, thinking about the Ultimate Kars vs Jotaro thread. 

Take for example, Alucard vs DIO. If DIO kept muda punching Alucard, would it eventually wear him out or the energy from his punches would be too much for him to handle? Or would Alucard just reform all the same?


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 26, 2016)

How durable do you have to be to survive a punch equaling a 10 meter meteorite?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Is it possible to beat a regenerating character with physical strength, thinking about the Ultimate Kars vs Jotaro thread.
> 
> Take for example, Alucard vs DIO. If DIO kept muda punching Alucard, would it eventually wear him out or the energy from his punches would be too much for him to handle? Or would Alucard just reform all the same?


Alucard would probably run out of lives long before Dio got tired


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

White T Poison said:


> How durable do you have to be to survive a punch equaling a 10 meter meteorite?


Meteorites ussually fly at a speed of 160,000 mph (71,526.4 m/s) and are made of nickel or iron (7.87 g/cm^3)

assuming you mean the meteor is 10 meters in diameter it would have a radius of 5 meters and assuming it was in the shape of a sphere not an ellipsoid it would have a volume of 523.6 m^3 and a weight of 4,120,732 kg (4,500+ Tons)

KE would be *2.52 Megatons*

*Small City Level.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White T Poison (Oct 26, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Meteorites ussually fly at a speed of 160,000 mph (71,526.4 m/s) and are made of nickel or iron (7.87 g/cm^3)
> 
> assuming you mean the meteor is 10 meters in diameter it would have a radius of 5 meters and assuming it was in the shape of a sphere not an ellipsoid it would have a volume of 523.6 m^3 and a weight of 4,120,732 kg (4,500+ Tons)
> 
> ...


thanks a alot. This series ive been following just updated after awhile and I was doing some re-reading, though this feat happened in ch 1 lol

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2016)

@Crackle: Was the meteorite flying in outer space, or was the meteorite descending towards Earth?

If it was descending towards Earth, the speed would actually vary due to the air resistance that the meteorite faces. For this, the speed would range from 11km/s to 17km/s.


Let's use an impact velocity of 14000m/s since it sits between 14 and 17km/s
Hence, using the KE formula, you just do KE = 0.5 x (mass = 4,120,732 kg) x ((Velocity = 14000m/s)^2)
KE = 4.0383e14 Joules, or 96518 Tons of TNT; *Town level.*
I guess the above feat didn't happen in outer space tho now did it?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 26, 2016)

How much strength and power does it take to pull a human being in half?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 26, 2016)

And also, how does one typically calculate the volume of humans or humanoid creatures?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2016)

We have a  for the human body that can be adjusted for height and weight of said person. 

After that, you can multiply the surface area by the thickness to find the volume of the body I guess. For the thickness, you can use the thickness of your torso or something for an estimate.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> We have a  for the human body that can be adjusted for height and weight of said person.
> 
> After that, you can multiply the surface area by the thickness to find the volume of the body I guess. For the thickness, you can use the thickness of your torso or something for an estimate.


how do we calc something like materialization? I hear for doing things like matter manipulation for rock it's something like 5,000 j/cc do we do something similar?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2016)

Atomization of Rock = 30852.2 J/cc
Atomic Annihilation of Rock = 5.403e13 J /cc

For human body
Atomization = 72416.33 J/cc (on average)
Atomic Annihilation = 7.537e12 J/cc (on average)

So, you can find the volume of a person using the surface area calculator, multiply the thickness (torso thickness) to find volume, convert it to cm^3, and use atomization/atomic annihilation values for it or something. However, I would think that most matter manipulation feats involving the human body is qualified as hax instead of direct destructive capacity.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

No but my question isn't about matter manipulating people but more or less creating objects. Do I find the volume and use the value for atomization or atom annihilation?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2016)

First of all, are the objects being made from nothing, or are they made from a material?

I don't think an exact value can be calculated if an object is created via morphing/matter manipulation. Atomization/Atomic Annihilation is solely for breaking down a material into its atoms/break down the atoms of said material only.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> First of all, are the objects being made from nothing, or are they made from a material?
> 
> I don't think an exact value can be calculated if an object is created via morphing/matter manipulation. Atomization/Atomic Annihilation is solely for breaking down a material into its atoms/break down the atoms of said material only.


They were created from nothing hence Materialization and not Transmutation or Matter Manipulation.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2016)

I heard there was a calc that did this, and he used E = MC^2 to find the mass of materialization, and C = speed of light.

Not sure if it is allowed here however.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 26, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> I heard there was a calc that did this, and he used E = MC^2 to find the mass of materialization, and C = speed of light.
> 
> Not sure if it is allowed here however.


why speed of light?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> We have a  for the human body that can be adjusted for height and weight of said person.
> 
> After that, you can multiply the surface area by the thickness to find the volume of the body I guess. For the thickness, you can use the thickness of your torso or something for an estimate.


There's like 8 different formulas listed whenever I use it. Which one is acceptable on this website?


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 27, 2016)

Matter creation via mass-energy or nuclear fission conversion should never be the default assumption, it would need to be confirmed in-verse that the creation of matter feat is actually done through that method. It just leads to inflated results the author hadn't intended in the first place. This usually gives sci fi more leeway than fantasy on this due to being a scientific principle, but still.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 27, 2016)

. It is the most recent calculator for figuring out surface area of the human body, and used for medical research.

*Edit:* Also, Ampchu is right about not using the E=MC^2 equation for making matter out of nothing. I believe there was a calc that did this method, but it was rejected I think.

You cannot really quantify the energy required to make objects out of nothing, as there is no actual method to calculate something like that. At best, it is qualified as reality warping/hax on a sub-atomic scale or something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crackle (Oct 27, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> . It is the most recent calculator for figuring out surface area of the human body, and used for medical research.
> 
> *Edit:* Also, Ampchu is right about not using the E=MC^2 equation for making matter out of nothing. I believe there was a calc that did this method, but it was rejected I think.
> 
> You cannot really quantify the energy required to make objects out of nothing, as there is no actual method to calculate something like that. At best, it is qualified as reality warping/hax on a sub-atomic scale or something.


Anything is quantifiable if we find the right means. wouldn't atomization work atleast as a low end? Materialization would require the means to mold something into a specific form.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 27, 2016)

Well, perhaps the energy of atomically creating an object = atomically destroying an object.

Thus, if you want to find the energy to make a object out of a material, what you would do is
*Find the volume of the object, convert it to cm^3
*Find the energy required to completely atomize said object (J/cm^3), factoring in volume (cm^3).
*Multiply energy required to atomize object by the volume of object. That is the energy required to create said object
Assuming creating that object (via atomic manipulation) = atomically destroying/atomizing that object


----------



## Crackle (Oct 27, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> Well, perhaps the energy of atomically creating an object = atomically destroying an object.
> 
> Thus, if you want to find the energy to make a object out of a material, what you would do is
> *Find the volume of the object, convert it to cm^3
> ...


Would you think that method would be valid? What's atomization of rock again while we're on the subject?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 27, 2016)

30852.2 J/cc


----------



## Crackle (Oct 27, 2016)

Lina Shields said:


> 30852.2 J/cc


Thanks as for your input on the previous question?

This would make things like creating a moon edge up to around 160 Exatons interesting


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Is there any proof that Boros is god level or a planet-buster?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 27, 2016)

​About this picture, this is a character named Duna. She fires an energy blast made of pure lightning, and the blast lasts for a couple seconds.
*Lightning has a temperature of about 
*The surface area of Duna's blast can be found using the surface area equations for a hemisphere, and a cylinder.
Can the radiation equation be used for this (since it is an energy blast made of lightning), since Endless Mike used the radiation equations for the Human Torch's Planck temperature blast?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 28, 2016)

How does one typically calculate the power/strength necessary to jump or leap a certain height or distance?


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 28, 2016)

@KKKoopa 

 You have two approached to choose from. Either find the speed of how far someone jumped in a specific timeframe and calc that along with that person's mass via kinetic energy formula. The other is applying the potential energy formula on the mass and maximum jump height of that person.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 28, 2016)

For the height, depending on how high you jumped, you just find the potential energy, which is

PE = (Mass of person) x (Gravity = 9.81m/s^2) x (Height)

For the distance part, this would involve some sort of projectile motion, depending on the angle of where said character jumped, and how far the character jumped.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 28, 2016)

How do we calc things like when a person cuts and creates a large crevice in the ground? do we count it as fragmenting or pulverization?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 28, 2016)

Your image isn't showing.  And it depends on how the damaged material was effected.


----------



## Crackle (Oct 28, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Your image isn't showing.  And it depends on how the damaged material was effected.


obviously that's why i'm asking what value. Using teh image as just example. Creatinga crevice in the grounce with a cut


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 28, 2016)

I would say pulverization, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 28, 2016)

G2!Luffy is at the very least comparable to Zoro... what argument(s) can be used to support this statement?


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 28, 2016)

So, where do the top tiers of Asura's Wrath sit, at least in terms of Destructive Capacity. I recall the highest calced feat one I could find was only a few hundred FOE, but the OBD wiki has them listed under Vs Battle Wiki's equivalent to small galaxy level.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 28, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> G2!Luffy is at the very least comparable to Zoro... what argument(s) can be used to support this statement?


He had a better showing against Doflamingo than Law did and he blocked Doflamingo's awakened strings with his haki. 

If you're trying to convince OL then don't bother. If Zoro isn't above Luffy in some possible way then they'll throw a shit fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 28, 2016)

Imagine said:


> He had a better showing against Doflamingo than Law did and he blocked Doflamingo's awakened strings with his haki.
> 
> If you're trying to convince OL then don't bother. If Zoro isn't above Luffy in some possible way then they'll throw a shit fit.



Thank you. I really wanted to find another showing because his showings against Doffy keep getting downplayed because of Law's sucessful strikes

I know it's probably a lost cause to try but I still find incredibly dumb the claim of Zoro being a match to G4!Luffy


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 28, 2016)

How much force/strength/pressure etc is necessary to literally crush a person in a bear-hug?


----------



## Crackle (Oct 28, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> So, where do the top tiers of Asura's Wrath sit, at least in terms of Destructive Capacity. I recall the highest calced feat one I could find was only a few hundred FOE, but the OBD wiki has them listed under Vs Battle Wiki's equivalent to small galaxy level.


Might have something to do with Chakravartin's true size.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 29, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> So, where do the top tiers of Asura's Wrath sit, at least in terms of Destructive Capacity. I recall the highest calced feat one I could find was only a few hundred FOE, but the OBD wiki has them listed under Vs Battle Wiki's equivalent to small galaxy level.


Recently, VSbattles has updated the tiering for Asura's wratah, as the orbs that were surrounding Chakravartin were shown to be galaxies, thus they have Asura and Chakravartin at Multi-Galaxy level.

However, I have no idea what is actually inside of Chakravartin. Heck, it's probably an alternate universe/space-time continuum or something considering that Chakravartin was said to have "" or something.

Wouldn't be too surprised if that Chakravartin was actually Universe level+ instead of what the OBD has now.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 29, 2016)

Do we have a consensus on who would win out of God Gundam and wing Gundam zero?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 29, 2016)

Lina shields said:


> ​About this picture, this is a character named Duna. She fires an energy blast made of pure lightning, and the blast lasts for a couple seconds.
> *Lightning has a temperature of about
> *The surface area of Duna's blast can be found using the surface area equations for a hemisphere, and a cylinder.
> Can the radiation equation be used for this (since it is an energy blast made of lightning), since Endless Mike used the radiation equations for the Human Torch's Planck temperature blast?


I see no probelm at all


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh boy, now we are talking Town level duna.

This would apply to Pikachu since he also releases a massive bolt of lightning during one of his Volt Tackles (a calc will be done on this)


----------



## Boomy (Oct 30, 2016)

Hypothetically speaking, if character could collapse wave function then what would it mean exactly? Some reality warping shit?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Oct 31, 2016)

How much energy is needed to vaporize dirt?


----------



## Crackle (Nov 1, 2016)

How much weight to warp reality?


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 2, 2016)

@Crackle: , most likely. So basically, if you start getting closer into a black hole, the more time would seem to distort itself. Eventually, what in your perspective of view, you would see things as normal, but from the outsider's perspective of view, you would be seen as completely frozen. Also



> If you fell into a large enough black hole, your last moments would be a little bit like being on the inside of a distorted, one-way mirror. *No one outside would be able to see you, but you'd have a view of them. Meanwhile, the gravitational pull would bend the light weirdly and distort your last moments of vision*.



So if space-time warping is considered reality warping, then yea.  A black hole would count.

As for the mass of these black holes, you use the equation: Radius = (2)(Gravitational Constant = 6.67e-11)(Mass)/(Speed of Light^2)

Isolate (mass) from there, depending on the radius of the black hole.


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 2, 2016)

I wouldn't really consider any of the effects of a black hole  including spatial-temporal distortion as reality warping since they still follow the laws physics, despite not being an occurrence relevant to our daily lives. Reality warping implies the effects would outright bend or rewrite the laws of physics, violating them completely. Just a small pet peeve of mine.


----------



## November (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi guys.
How strong is The Wheel of Time verse?
I mean, i´ve read the books but i want to know the opinion of someone more related to the OBD´s stuff.
I can provide some info if needed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 4, 2016)

November said:


> Hi guys.
> How strong is The Wheel of Time verse?
> I mean, i´ve read the books but i want to know the opinion of someone more related to the OBD´s stuff.
> I can provide some info if needed.


It would be appreciated yeah


----------



## November (Nov 5, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It would be appreciated yeah



Ok. Well.
English is not my first language so please, bear with me for a bit. Feel free to correct me tho.
I´ll omit all the plot related relevant shit (Just in case someone is reading or will read the books)
It will be a TL;DR, so take your time. There´s no need for rushing this.


*Spoiler*: _Basic shit._ 




Think of a great cosmic loom in the shape of a seven-spoked wheel; each spoke is representative of an Age, one passing, one always receding, one approaching. Put in place by the Creator, it uses the lives of people as threads to weave the Great Pattern.
The "energy" wielded in the verse is called the One Power. Those who wield it are called "Channelers"
Saidin: Male half of the One Power. (wielded by men)
Saidar: Female half of the One Power. (wielded by women)

Both of then can do similar things. They have to learned how to do the shit first of course.
A channeler cannot wield an unilimited amount of one power, because if he is not strong enough he will get consumed by the one power.
Male channelers can "feel" channeling, even if it´s the female half. Women can´t feel it, but they can do shit with the one power in order to detect it or mask it.

More shit:
Angreal: Artifact that enables to chanel a fuckton more of power.
Sa'angreal: Basically an Angreal on steroids.
Ter'angreal: Artifacts that do shit when power is infused on them.

Notable Sa'angreals:
For male channelers: Callandor, Choedan Cal, Sarkanen.
For female: Vora´s wand, Choedan Cal.





*Spoiler*: _DC_ 



Featwise there´s a fuckton of them.
The most impressive one is when both choedan cals where wielded. And after effect of their use made a crater of 5km wide and 3 km depth. (Note that the use of this the power wasnt directed to destroy, it was just the after effect on what whats going on in that part).
The choedan cal are THE strongest Sa'Angreal. Stated to be able to use enough One Power to wipe continents.

There´s a ton of shit involving wiping hills and small mountains with lightnings, fire and such.





*Spoiler*: _Speed_ 



Not too fast in movement speed.
Quite fast in reaction speed.
Channelers are used to fight with lightning. It is real lightning? Well, they can do both things. Create the lightning out of thin air, or create thunderclouds (big enough to cover large cities) which they use to bomb the shit out of everything with lightning.
Channelers capable enough are capable of dispelling the lightning when it´s already on its way to the ground. They´re also capable of forming a barrier.





*Spoiler*: _Durability_ 




Peak human to superhuman.
Way higher with barriers. (Channelers only).





*Spoiler*: _Hax_ 



Here is where the verse shines.
I´ll list some of them, because it´s been a while since the last time i read the books.

-Balesfire: THE strongest offensive spell. It´s a beam of light (size varies from a thread-like line to a fortress size beam of death (choedan cal used in this one)) that erase shit fron existence.
             If the beam hits an inanimated object the object will vanish.
             If the beam hits a living being, it vanish because it burns the thread of than being in the Great Pattern. But this implies another thing. When the thread is burned, it burns the thread backwards in the pattern (the amount of thread burnt depends on the strengs of the channeler) which means some actions done by this living being before being hit by the balefire will be undone.
              Example: A kills B.
                             C comes and kills A with balefire.
                             B comesback to life because the fact that A killed B was burned with A by the balefire.
              The beam pierce magical defences like butter.

-Mind related shit. (this is a bit complex for me to explain it right now)

-Portals: To another dimensions (like the dreamworld or a void-like dimension). o other places (continental range)

-They can block other channelers access to the One Power by encasing them in a "shield". They can also cut the bond with the one power making the channeler useless.

-healing

-Dimension Warping: Two characters can do this. Wont enter in details in order to avoid spoilers.




And... again. Sorry if i butcher the language while writing this. (Too lazy to check the thing)


----------



## XLR87T3 (Nov 5, 2016)

How to calculate the strength/energy needed to throw or hit an object a certain distance?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 6, 2016)

KKKoopa said:


> How to calculate the strength/energy needed to throw or hit an object a certain distance?


w= m x a x d
PE= M x G x H
KE= M x V^2 x 0.5
there are plenty tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyedea (Nov 7, 2016)

Are there any calcs for flip flappers?


----------



## Crackle (Nov 8, 2016)

what is the formula for calculating centrifugal force of an object?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 8, 2016)

Eyedea said:


> Are there any calcs for flip flappers?


Not that I'm aware
If you have any requests don't send them to me
Lina is on a much better time than I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyedea (Nov 10, 2016)

So is Toriko forever stuck at large planet level +?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone got any water raising GPE calcs?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Anyone got any water raising GPE calcs?


My first BNHA copilation has one 
Can't be assed to link but you just need to go in my "entries by month" and search foi "Dat new Generation"


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2016)

Actually you got lucky


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2016)

I just realized my COM is wrong,tho 
It is just half height not half height + height


----------



## XLR87T3 (Nov 13, 2016)

How slow is regular time to people who perceive at lightspeed? I mean, is a minute to us a year to them?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 13, 2016)

KKKoopa said:


> How slow is regular time to people who perceive at lightspeed? I mean, is a minute to us a year to them?


Assuming they are always 100% on such perception
Lightspeed refers to 300000000 m/s
This means a reaction time of  1/300000000= 3.33333333e-9  seconds
A normal human who perceives each second has a reaction time of 0.25 seconds 
0.25/3.33333333e-9= 75000000.075 times boost
A second for a normal guy would then mean 75000000.075 seconds 
A minute would be 4.5e9 seconds 
An year has 31556926 seconds
So a minute for normal people would be about 142.599440769 years for a ls fella stuck on ls perception.
Keep in mind few people actually do this,tho most can control their perception while keeping their reactions on a latent mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Nov 19, 2016)

Did anyone calc Kagura's "mountain" cutting feat in chapter 509 of fairy Tail?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2016)

That's a hill and it's smaller than the one Dangai Ichigo in Clorox destroyed.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm preparing myself for something so I'd like to ask:

Could someone provide an explanation on the difference between "durability" and "endurance"?

And what is "damage soak"?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 22, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Could someone provide an explanation on the difference between "durability" and "endurance"?



 The former is the minimum threshold required to actually start inflicting any damage against the target while the latter is how much damage can be sustained until the target goes down. Think of it like an RPG's Defense stat vs HP stat respectively. Damage soak is pretty much synonymous to endurance though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 22, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> The former is the minimum threshold required to actually start inflicting any damage against the target while the latter is how much damage can be sustained until the target goes down. Think of it like an RPG's Defense stat vs HP stat respectively. Damage soak is pretty much synonymous to endurance though.



Thanks a lot! That was really helpful


----------



## XLR87T3 (Nov 22, 2016)

Should this count as human reaction time?


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 23, 2016)

Most laser feats aren't lightspeed, how can I explain why?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2016)

Being able to cut something on a molecular level is considered hax, right?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 23, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Being able to cut something on a molecular level is considered hax, right?



 No, it just means the attack is so concentrated, it can damage higher durabilities than it normally can. It would be like saying knives, swords and scapals bypass durability, and you know that's not the case.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2016)

Shit that's good enough for me


----------



## Solar (Nov 23, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Most laser feats aren't lightspeed, how can I explain why?


Prove that it doesn't act like a real laser. If it lacks many properties of a real laser, then it should be dubious that it holds the speed of a real laser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 24, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Most laser feats aren't lightspeed, how can I explain why?



Because people say laser when they mean "energy beam"

something has to behave like a laser or be otherwise consistent in some way with what we'd expect an actual laser to do before we can use it as a LS feat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 25, 2016)

Would ? Or just a straight laser beam? It's two names are Exterminate Ray and Light of annihilation. Seems to be monochromatic and very directed.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 25, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Would ? Or just a straight laser beam? It's two names are Exterminate Ray and Light of annihilation. Seems to be monochromatic and very directed.



I'm gonna say no without more information on it 

if she uses it again or something then bring it back up imo


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 25, 2016)

I only ask because of the name and lack of on panel travel of the beam, but ok I'll bring it up if we get a better look.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 27, 2016)

I've seen vaped lakes calcs before but now I ask how hot a flame attack needs to be to work underwater?


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 27, 2016)

...And how powerful? (Tons? Kilotons?)


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 27, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> 've seen vaped lakes calcs before but now I ask how hot a flame attack needs to be to work underwater?



 It's not really so much that water overpowers fire so much as water smothering out fire's energy source to the point that the fire cannot sustain itself anymore. Theoretically, if a fire is able to constantly be sustained by its energy source without being cut off by the water, then fire should be able to function underwater regardless of how weak. There are real life cases of this as a matter of fact.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 27, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> It's not really so much that water overpowers fire so much as water smothering out fire's energy source to the point that the fire cannot sustain itself anymore. Theoretically, if a fire is able to constantly be sustained by its energy source without being cut off by the water, then fire should be able to function underwater regardless of how weak. There are real life cases of this as a matter of fact.



Interesting! Then how much energy is it required to constantly sustain fire underwater?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 27, 2016)

Likely just enough to keep a flame going, I don't think how much power matters really.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 27, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> Likely just enough to keep a flame going, I don't think how much power matters really.



Ok, then one last underwater question:

If a razor winds travels at supersonic speed underwater, how fast it travels outside water?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 27, 2016)

I think @Lina Shields did answer that a few pages ago, something about viscocity.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah It pretty much is 
Likely coefficient of friction plays a role as well


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 30, 2016)

Would it be fair to assume a character's depowered state reaction speed applies to their movement when they're at full power?

Basically, is it safe to assume their full powered self could blitz their depowered self?


----------



## Solar (Nov 30, 2016)

Keollyn said:


> Would it be fair to assume a character's depowered state reaction speed applies to their movement when they're at full power?
> 
> Basically, is it safe to assume their full powered self could blitz their depowered self?



Blitz? I wouldn't say so. Be faster? Possibly. They should be at least as fast as their de-powered movement speed and have similar reactions to it as well.


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 30, 2016)

That seems odd. Though the person I'm referring to would anyway, since they actually blitz characters of similar speed to their depowered self, so it was merely just getting an idea if it could work like that otherwise.


----------



## November (Dec 1, 2016)

How strong is Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphony?
Can he beat foes like composite Link? Or Samus?


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 1, 2016)

November said:


> How strong is Lloyd Irving from Tales of Symphony?
> Can he beat foes like composite Link? Or Samus?



 Iirc, Proto/Vivi calced him at planet level and MHS+ to subrelativistic combat speed. Need to double check though.


----------



## XLR87T3 (Dec 1, 2016)

KKKoopa said:


> Should this count as human reaction time?


----------



## Divell (Dec 5, 2016)

What lv is normal Hulk considered in? I know Worldbreaker is large Planet+ but what about his normal self? Savage Hulk.


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 5, 2016)

The large majority of the OBD wiki's DC and Marvel profiles are quite outdated, it's best to always ask the ones who are most familiar with the characters like @Endless Mike, @Sir Jogga and @Id. Iirc, Worldbreaker is solar system level, large planet level+ comes from a mere bit fit Endless Mike calced (and from the mere side effect of waste energy from a clash to boot).


----------



## Imagine (Dec 7, 2016)

How durable would a body need to be to casually brush off a 500 meter or more drop?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 7, 2016)

Imagine said:


> How durable would a body need to be to casually brush off a 500 meter or more drop?



depends what they're landing on, how the body is positioned, what the ground looks like after landing, etc.


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 7, 2016)

Imagine said:


> How durable would a body need to be to casually brush off a 500 meter or more drop?



 If you don't factor in the variables that Dwarth brought up, you can use the potential energy formula to get yields for freefall impact. Using a 70 kg human (average adult man weight) dropped at 500 meters, it comes up as 343 KJ, which is wall level.


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 7, 2016)

@Imagine 

 Also, if you're the one who did those Gravity Rush OBD profiles, gonna have to point out that breaking the sound barrier requires one to exceed the speed of sound. Which means supersonic speed, not FTTE+ speed. Breaking the sound barrier is the definition of supersonic.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah I realized but was too tired to fix cause I made them at 4am


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2016)

Ampchu said:


> The large majority of the OBD wiki's DC and Marvel profiles are quite outdated, it's best to always ask the ones who are most familiar with the characters like @Endless Mike, @Sir Jogga and @Id. Iirc, Worldbreaker is solar system level, large planet level+ comes from a mere bit fit Endless Mike calced (and from the mere side effect of waste energy from a clash to boot).



He's arguably above even that if you go by powerscaling.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Endless Mike said:


> He's arguably above even that if you go by powerscaling.



Don't you still update the calc/energy list on the wiki?

Why don't you tweak the comics pages anyway?

You're bound to have a better feel for that shit than anyone currently editing the thing anyway


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Don't you still update the calc/energy list on the wiki?
> 
> Why don't you tweak the comics pages anyway?
> 
> You're bound to have a better feel for that shit than anyone currently editing the thing anyway



Too much work. Although if you link me a few that need revision maybe I can do something.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Dec 9, 2016)

Endless Mike said:


> Too much work. Although if you link me a few that need revision maybe I can do something.



Figure you could at least check over the Avengers/Fantastic Four shit?  You are the one covering them and all










Think Captain America may be up to date, but I don't know enough about him to be sure.  His profile is however barren in terms of what feats justify the stats if you can bother adding those in though

Human Torch, Mr Fantastic, and The Thing also seem in need of new profile images if you have some decent cover art stock on hand for it *shrugs*


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 9, 2016)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Figure you could at least check over the Avengers/Fantastic Four shit?  You are the one covering them and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do. Not now, though, I'm tired and I've had a rough day.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2016)

Fixed the profile images


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 9, 2016)

fixed the profile imagines


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2016)

Gtfo


----------



## HouseScarlet (Dec 9, 2016)

This is a pseudo-question of sorts pertaining to Kagutsuchi's "universal destruction" feats in SMT3. I'd appreciate if someone can tear my argument to shreds and clear my confusion regarding this. I apologize in advance for the wall of text. 

Awhile I haven't exactly completed Nocturne myself, I've watched several Let's Plays in the past from different channels on Youtube, and I recently watched another that sparked some confusion as to the above statement. It's widely accepted that Kagutsuchi causes the destruction of the Demi-Fiend's world via the Conception, and has done so to billions of other worlds.

The problem I seem to be having is that it is never directly stated that he causes the destruction himself. The Lady in Black and several other characters specifically refer to Hikawa as instigating the Conception, implying that he himself was responsible, not Kagutsuchi, and that the Conception is something removed from Kagutsuchi. This is supported by the Blonde Child stating that Kagutsuchi created the Vortex World, and during the introduction when the world is destroyed, Kagutsuchi appears only after the blue wave has destroyed Tokyo, when he then folds Tokyo into the Vortex World which Lucifer states he created, thus having little to do with the destruction itself. More evidence is that Kagutsuchi states he "came into existence for the creation of the new world (meaning he came into existence only after the world had been destroyed)" and "I shall now unleash my light, the power of creation", with the Lady in Black stating that Kagutsuchi being the source of creation, but fails to mention his role in a world's destruction. She also mentions that worlds can fail to initiate a Conception, thus becoming Shadow Vortexes, but that would seem odd that Kagutsuchi to fail to destroy a world if he was capable of doing so.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 9, 2016)

Got a question,

There's a feat of Mephisto (from D&D) where he triggers volcanic eruptions and cracks glaciers all across his realm by just flexing his power when he got frustrated.

Now for reference, his realm, Cania is an ice hell with a diameter of nearly 12,000 km (almost as big as earth actually)
so that means a lot of glaciers and volcanos.

From doodling around the internet I found that sufficiently large volacnos easily yield megatons in energy for eruptions
the ones in hell should be much larger then Earth's.

The excerpt doesn't specify a number of these, so how should we peg this feat?
Multi-mountain level? Island level? higher?

It's worth noting that Meph can passively move the Giant glacier his castle sits on
and later in the novel he breaks multiple mountains/glaciers as a side effect of fighting a demigod.


----------



## Warlordgab (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's a question: I know one of the arguments for SF Akuma's speed comes from outpacing his ki blast, which can cover quite a distance in a short timeframe:

My question where can I find the feat of Akuma outpacing his ki blast? Could someone here provide a link or a screencapture?


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 9, 2016)

@Deer Lord 

 Well, the entire Ring of Fire (a chain of volcanoes) would be about a few teratons of TNT to disrupt, so, I'd imagine Mephisto may be well above small country level.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 9, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Here's a question: I know one of the arguments for SF Akuma's speed comes from outpacing his ki blast, which can cover quite a distance in a short timeframe:
> 
> My question where can I find the feat of Akuma outpacing his ki blast? Could someone here provide a link or a screencapture?


I don't that was ever actually said but it was agreed that Akuma should be as fast as his own ki attacks considering characters like Gouken and E.Ryu  can keep up and react to his attacks.

The best speed feat comes from Bison anyway. He intercepted his own base laser beam which was shot from space. Necalli had no problems keeping up with Bison and this was while Bison was in mid-flight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Dec 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I don't that was ever actually said but it was agreed that Akuma should be as fast as his own ki attacks considering characters like Gouken and E.Ryu  can keep up and react to his attacks



Thanks a lot for the information 



> The best speed feat comes from Bison anyway. He intercepted his own base laser beam which was shot from space. Necalli had no problems keeping up with Bison and this was while Bison was in mid-flight.



Isn't this ending non-canon? Why can we use it as argument?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Thanks a lot for the information
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this ending non-canon? Why can we use it as argument?


Nah Chun's ending is canon. Multiple characters had run ins with him.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh yeah the SFV data profiles say that current Bison is all around superior to his weaponry in the Alpha series.  @Punchsplosion  has more info.

Bison blew up a city with it so that means potential upgrades for characters too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Nah Chun's ending is canon. Multiple characters had run ins with him.



It wouldn't really matter too much if the ending was non-canon as there have been numerous examples of the acceptance of non-canon endings as feats.  MK and SNK are of note.

However, there has still been no clarification as to what is the true canon ending.  Additionally, you are correct.  Multiple characters did interact with Bison towards the end of that game.



Imagine said:


> Oh yeah the SFV data profiles say that current Bison is all around superior to his weaponry in the Alpha series.  @Punchsplosion  has more info.
> 
> Bison blew up a city with it so that means potential upgrades for characters too.



Yeah.  The SFV character profiles/supplementary information confirmed a fair amount.

We'll see if Akuma's ending reveals anything as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2016)

Is there anymore interesting info on those profiles? 

Do we know which city he blew up?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Is there anymore interesting info on those profiles?
> 
> Do we know which city he blew up?



Washington DC was the target.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 10, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Washington DC was the target.


It blew up Washington? That shit's 68.34 mi²


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> It blew up Washington? That shit's 68.34 mi²



Oh I know.  We had this discussion in the Ryu vs Luffy thread.  Couldn't get a response on what that would put Ryu/Bison/everyone they scale to at other than solid city level.  So, we settled on 6 mt.  Base city level.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Dec 10, 2016)

There has been a few interesting tidbits that I mentioned in the other SF thread of yours.  However, nothing really juicy since then.

Well....

Other than hints of potential DLC characters.

As it stands right now, I am positive Garuda is one of the second season DLC characters.  The last silhouette.


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2016)

Theoretically, if there was a verse that didn't recognize souls as a part of their natural universe (so character X wouldn't have a soul in their own verse) would a soulfuck have any effect said character X (from another verse obviously). Character X obviously being a human.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 11, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> Theoretically, if there was a verse that didn't recognize souls as a part of their natural universe (so character X wouldn't have a soul in their own verse) would a soulfuck have any effect said character X (from another verse obviously). Character X obviously being a human.



we normally assume yes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 11, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Oh I know. We had this discussion in the Ryu vs Luffy thread. Couldn't get a response on what that would put Ryu/Bison/everyone they scale to at other than solid city level. So, we settled on 6 mt. Base city level.



 Whether the method is valid enough (seen plenty of people do it here anyway), if you square root Washington DC's surface area into radius, the airblast radius for "widespread destruction" on SD.net's nuke calculator yields me 790 kilotons of TNT.


----------



## Divell (Dec 11, 2016)

Can anyone pass me a link for Thing's planet calc?


----------



## Warlordgab (Dec 12, 2016)

I was going to post something until I decided to take a look at OBD profiles and found this: 

What just happened!?!? How Large Star/Solar System/small galaxy became Megaverse/Omniverse level!?!? Did someone let Tonathan edit the profiles!?


----------



## HouseScarlet (Dec 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> I was going to post something until I decided to take a look at OBD profiles and found this:
> 
> What just happened!?!? How Large Star/Solar System/small galaxy became Megaverse/Omniverse level!?!? Did someone let Tonathan edit the profiles!?



I love how his reasons for Supes being Omniversal is that he benched-pressed the earth and wasn't tired.


----------



## Deer Lord (Dec 12, 2016)

Tonathan's wiki access _*still *_hasn't been revoked?
What are you doing OBD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solar (Dec 12, 2016)

Fixed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Dec 12, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Fixed it.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 14, 2016)

How powerful is Love Train?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2016)

TTGL said:


> How powerful is Love Train?


love train is not powerful in the slighest.
however it is pretty much  the strongest defense a street level like valentine could ever hope to get
no kind of harm that is not able to bypass through alternative dimensions/universes is capable of reaching valentine inside Love train
to add salty to the injury any kind of bad luck grows exponentially as love train sucks its foes luck meaning a mere scratch can suddenly open a rip on your heart

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Drake (Dec 16, 2016)

Is there a consensus on what the durability of Nagato's Chibaku Tensei core is? It was destroyed by a combination Bee's tailed beast bomb, Naruto's FRS, and Itachi's Yasaka Beads, but that doesn't really tell you anything since Itachi just ordered everyone to fire their strongest attacks to ensure the core was destroyed, not because that was the minimum that it took to destroy it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 17, 2016)

Is the wiki site running super slowly and lagging for anyone else?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 18, 2016)

How do you go about NSFW feat scans?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 18, 2016)

TTGL said:


> How do you go about NSFW feat scans?





either avoid it, crop the scans to leave out the nsfw bit or stick black bars on the naughty stuff.

highly, highly advise option 1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 18, 2016)

what is nsfw for our standards anyway ?
tits ? Underwear ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> what is nsfw for our standards anyway ?
> tits ? Underwear ?



nudity/porn


----------



## Crackle (Dec 19, 2016)

Divell said:


> Can anyone pass me a link for Thing's planet calc?


Thing doesn't have a planet calc but he is on par with and traded blows with other people who do.


----------



## Divell (Dec 19, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Thing doesn't have a planet calc but he is on par with and traded blows with other people who do.


Ok, I though he had one because OBD wikia had a link but is down.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 19, 2016)

How do you do inverse square law for space explosions please? My general impression is to find the energy to destroy something on the edge of the explosion, then find find out how much damage per unit (cm/m) squared, then made a sphere and get surface area. How do you get damage per cm^3/m^3 please?


----------



## Solar (Dec 19, 2016)

TTGL said:


> How do you do inverse square law for space explosions please? My general impression is to find the energy to destroy something on the edge of the explosion, then find find out how much damage per unit (cm/m) squared, then made a sphere and get surface area. How do you get damage per cm^3/m^3 please?


Like almost all of my calculations have a step-by-step on his to do them and this is no different.


----------



## Crackle (Dec 20, 2016)

Where was it ever stated in the LoTR books that Barad-dur was held together with Sauron's power? From what I recall it looked to be like his disambodied essence continued to exist there until the ring was destroyed and then his remains ended up collapsing it.

Kind of seemed to me like he wasn't so much keeping barad-dur together as he was kept in Barad-dur until he could be revived fully


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 22, 2016)

Kind of a meta question, but how is the amount of rep each person can hand out or take away determined? 


Is it based on your own rep and post count or something?


----------



## kluang (Dec 27, 2016)

So anyone read inuyakishi?

How does appearing on billboards, smartphones or laptop cameras and kill everyone by pointing a finger and say bang bang bang works in OBD? The main villain use it on 4chan, track their IP and kill everyone on 4chan.


----------



## Nep Heart (Dec 27, 2016)

kluang said:


> So anyone read inuyakishi?
> 
> How does appearing on billboards, smartphones or laptop cameras and kill everyone by pointing a finger and say bang bang bang works in OBD? The main villain use it on 4chan, track their IP and kill everyone on 4chan.



 Depends on the mechanism behind how the power works fundamentally. If there is no explanation beyond "it works just because it does," we usually default to low tier reality warping for something like this until confirmed otherwise.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 29, 2016)

Random question. Is there any way to tell a character's _minimum_ striking strength from their lifting strength, of visa-versa?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah of course 
The PE of the characters lift de strenght can be applied to his dura.
If he can hurt himself then it is safe game​


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Yeah of course
> The PE of the characters lift de strenght can be applied to his dura.
> If he can hurt himself then it is safe game​


I know you can get dura from lift strength. What I want to know is if you can tell how hard they can punch from how much they can lift, or visa-versa.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 30, 2016)

Sloth said:


> I know you can get dura from lift strength. What I want to know is if you can tell how hard they can punch from how much they can lift, or visa-versa.


Again
If the character can hurt people with similar dura 
Then sure thing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Dec 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Again
> If the character can hurt people with similar dura
> Then sure thing


Oh, ok. That makes sense.


----------



## Eyedea (Dec 30, 2016)

How strong are madoka magica characters ignoring godoka and demon homura?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 30, 2016)

Eyedea said:


> How strong are madoka magica characters ignoring godoka and demon homura?


hmm
Madoka witch form fluctuates between planet to multi galaxy level+
walpurgis natch took a barrage of missiles from homura so maybe town level is ok


----------



## Eyedea (Dec 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> hmm
> Madoka witch form fluctuates between planet to multi galaxy level+
> walpurgis natch took a barrage of missiles from homura so maybe town level is ok


Hmmmm so would town level scale to the other girls as well? What about speed for them?


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 30, 2016)

Eyedea said:


> Hmmmm so would town level scale to the other girls as well? What about speed for them?


definitely at least hypersonish from the bullets shenanigans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Kind of a meta question, but how is the amount of rep each person can hand out or take away determined?
> 
> 
> Is it based on your own rep and post count or something?




rep power is calculated from your total rep, your join date and your post count

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

How would you determine the limits of a character's transmutation abilities? 

I know we don't limit a character to only transmuting the specific materials they have transmuted on screen/panel, so how do we tell what is beyond them? Do we just assume that those with actual transmutation can effectively shift any mundane material into any other (assuming they understand the make-up) - or is there a way to quantify the difficulty in transmuting a specific material to another?

The character in question has transmuted meteors and bombs into water, and a rifle into dust. Could he turn your clothes into plutonium or change the oxygen in your blood to carbon monoxide? How about the classic; changing lead to gold?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> How would you determine the limits of a character's transmutation abilities?
> 
> I know we don't limit a character to only transmuting the specific materials they have transmuted on screen/panel, so how do we tell what is beyond them? Do we just assume that those with actual transmutation can effectively shift any mundane material into any other (assuming they understand the make-up) - or is there a way to quantify the difficulty in transmuting a specific material to another?
> 
> The character in question has transmuted meteors and bombs into water, and a rifle into dust. Could he turn your clothes into plutonium or change the oxygen in your blood to carbon monoxide? How about the classic; changing lead to gold?



we assume that they can do what they show they can do unless we have reason to believe otherwise

e.g. A wizard from Harry Potter can only turn things into what we know they can turn things into while the Living Tribunal can transmute anything into anything else that he feels like because his power is far more generalised.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> we assume that they can do what they show they can do unless we have reason to believe otherwise
> 
> e.g. A wizard from Harry Potter can only turn things into what we know they can turn things into while the Living Tribunal can transmute anything into anything else that he feels like because his power is far more generalised.


This all goes without saying. HP and the LT are the ultimate extremes in this case. One requiring a specific power (spell) for each transformation one might want to perform, while the LT manipulates matter on a fundamental level with nothing more than his will. 

What I'm getting at is how to figure out the cap for character's that clearly have the ability to rearrange an objects atomic structure, a la FMA, but are just painfully uncreative in it's application.  

We don't limit FMA alchemists to their specialty do we? They can all take a base element and change it into any another, no?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> We don't limit FMA alchemists to their specialty do we?



why would we not?



Sloth said:


> They can all take a base element and change it into any another, no?



do they show the ability to do this?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> why would we not?


Because that would be disingenuous. We know there is such a thing as fundamental alchemy. Just because an alchemist never uses these skills on pannel isn't a reason to assume they don't have them. It would be like assuming a child that could run couldn't walk.




> do they show the ability to do this?


Are you asking if they have changed every base element into every other base element on panel? No, obviously not. However, that is the most fundamental principle of alchemy itself, and they have shown the ability to change various elements into others.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Because that would be disingenuous. We know there is such a thing as fundamental alchemy. Just because an alchemist never uses these skills on pannel isn't a reason to assume they don't have them. It would be like assuming a child that could run couldn't walk.



I don't know anything about FMA 

cite for this?



Sloth said:


> Are you asking if they have changed every base element into every other base element on panel? No, obviously not. However, that is the most fundamental principle of alchemy itself, and they have shown the ability to change various elements into others.



cite for this?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 1, 2017)

How much energy does it take to trigger a volcano eruption? Just like the one depicted here:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I don't know anything about FMA
> 
> cite for this?


It'll take me a while to dig up the scans. The rules of alchemy kind of just get mentioned in passing throughout the manga.

However, alchemy is described as "the science of understanding the flow of matter and its laws... The process of *comprehension, deconstruction, and reconstruction.*"

In FMA, an alchemist can change any substance into any other so long as A) no additional matter is created, and B) the alchemist understands the atomic structure of the substances he is transmuting and creating.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> In FMA, an alchemist can change any substance into any other so long as A) no additional matter is created, and B) the alchemist understands the atomic structure of the substances he is transmuting and creating.



then why did you need to ask me about it lol? this is clearly the limitation


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> then why did you need to ask me about it lol? this is clearly the limitation


I wasn't asking about FMA characters.

I'm asking about a character with a near identical power, but that has only ever displayed basic transmutations (stone to water, steel to dust).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> I wasn't asking about FMA character's.
> 
> I'm asking about a character with a near identical power, but that has only ever displayed basic transmutations (stone to water, steel to dust).



I guess what I've been trying to subtly hint at this whole time is that it's a case by case basis determined by the characters known limitations and power set

explain this character you want to try and stat out and you will therein find your own answer to this question.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I guess what I've been trying to subtly hint at this whole time is that it's a case by case basis determined by the characters known limitations and power set
> 
> explain this character you want to try and stat out and you will therein find your own answer to this question.


I guess what I want to know then is how you would interpret this character's ability?

Firestorm (DCTV)

Claims to be capable of general atomic reconstruction
Changed a gun to dust
Changed a mystical meteor and an extraterrestrial bomb into water
Transmutes his clothes into his costume


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> I guess what I want to know then is how you would interpret this character's ability?
> 
> Firestorm (DCTV)
> 
> ...



can u explain the specifics on the first one more?

contextually, firestorm the character should be able to change anything into anything else because that's their power in the comics but idk what the tv show has nerfed/changed about their origins/powers


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> can u explain the specifics on the first one more?


Not really. That's my big problem, they are kind of vague about it. 

I know that Stein, the worlds foremost physicist, consistently refers to it as "transmutation". Given Stein's expertise, it would be odd for him to miss label something like that, especially since specifically tells his other half "it's called transmutation", when the latter didn't know what to call the new power. So, I would be hard pressed not to see that as a claim of general atomic (or at least molecular) reconstruction.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Not really. That's my big problem, they are kind of vague about it.
> 
> I know that Stein, the worlds foremost physicist, consistently refers to it as "transmutation". Given Stein's expertise, it would be odd for him to miss label something like that, especially since specifically tells his other half "it's called transmutation", when the latter didn't know what to call the new power. So, I would be hard pressed not to see that as a claim of general atomic (or at least molecular) reconstruction.



if we have no idea of the limitations then we default to "this can do what we see it do" with a dash of "but they can _probably _do this"

turning things to water is already a pretty good feat of hax tho


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> turning things to water is already a pretty good feat of hax tho


Yeah, I thought so too. The other thing that impressed me was his ability to affect extraterrestrial and magical materials.

I was really just trying to figure out how useful it would be in combat against other supers. Solid matter to water is haxy, but in a fight the most it's gonna do is get your enemies _wet and naked_ ( ).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Yeah, I thought so too. The other thing that impressed me was his ability to affect extraterrestrial and magical materials.
> 
> I was really just trying to figure out how useful it would be in combat against other supers. Solid matter to water is haxy, but in a fight the most it's gonna do is get your enemies _wet and naked_ ( ).



I mean he could turn THEM into water...


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I mean he could turn THEM into water...


I thought there was a clear difference between organic and non-organic transmutations. Is that not the case in the OBD?

To be fair, I don't know exactly why I thought that. Maybe it's just something I saw so much in fiction that I just kind of excepted it as a general rule.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 1, 2017)

Sloth said:


> I thought there was a clear difference between organic and non-organic transmutations. Is that not the case in the OBD?



why would there be? It's all matter.



Sloth said:


> To be fair, I don't know exactly why I thought that. Maybe it's just something I saw so much in fiction that I just kind of excepted it as a general rule.



you probably think that because people don't traditionally do it very often because that would make them mass murderers. Though sometimes it is a hard limitation of the powerset, like in Worm people can't affect biological material directly because of the Manton Limit but this is just an in universe thing that doesn't apply to all of fiction.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> why would there be? It's all matter.


 



> you probably think that because people don't traditionally do it very often because that would make them mass murderers. Though sometimes it is a hard limitation of the powerset, like in Worm people can't affect biological material directly because of the Manton Limit but this is just an in universe thing that doesn't apply to all of fiction.


This makes _all_ of the sense.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jan 2, 2017)

Valid or not? Feels like a subrelativistic attack speed feat at any rate.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 3, 2017)

Nobody here know much about volcanoes so I'll try another question...

After firing a gun, how long does it take for the shell casing to fall from the gun to the ground?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 4, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> Nobody here know much about volcanoes so I'll try another question...
> 
> After firing a gun, how long does it take for the shell casing to fall from the gun to the ground?


The same amount of time it would take anything else dropped from whatever height the gun was fired (assuming no air resistance).

All you need to know is how high the gun was. Then just apply the force of a gravity ( 9.8 m/s^2), or just plug the height into this calculator (set air resistance to 0 and mass to whatever you want).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Valid or not? Feels like a subrelativistic attack speed feat at any rate.


I'm not good with KoF lore tbh. Are their climaxes canon abilities?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jan 4, 2017)

Imagine said:


> I'm not good with KoF lore tbh. Are their climaxes canon abilities?



 Yes, Takuma is probably the most famous example where he used his most powerful in-game move in an actual ending. However, the speed feat in this video... _might_ be an outlier tbh. The most consistent feats range from triple to quadruple digit mach speeds.


----------



## Jag77 (Jan 6, 2017)

Uhm, so is there a specific page in the wiki with a tag list of Country level characters?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Uhm, so is there a specific page in the wiki with a tag list of Country level characters?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Yes, Takuma is probably the most famous example where he used his most powerful in-game move in an actual ending. However, the speed feat in this video... _might_ be an outlier tbh. The most consistent feats range from triple to quadruple digit mach speeds.


Nah subrel/rel Terry Bogard is the final answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 7, 2017)

Why don't we scale Galen to Sidious despite the blatant fight they have in the end of the Force Unleashed? (Complete with him briefly knocking the wind out of the guy, and matching his lightning multiple times during the battle)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2017)

maybe, just maybe because Sidious is significantly above him

Galen's explosive sacrifice did shit all to Sheev and secondary material states that Galen was ultimately no match for his power 

the Dark Side ending makes that hilariously obvious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jan 8, 2017)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> maybe, just maybe because Sidious is significantly above him
> 
> Galen's explosive sacrifice did shit all to Sheev and secondary material states that Galen was ultimately no match for his power
> 
> the Dark Side ending makes that hilariously obvious


Threw a fucking ship at him and left him crippled.

Sidious ain't to be fucked with.


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2017)

AgentAAA said:


> Why don't we scale Galen to Sidious despite the blatant fight they have in the end of the Force Unleashed? (Complete with him briefly knocking the wind out of the guy, and matching his lightning multiple times during the battle)



>they lock in a duel of Force energy
>blast erupts at point-blank between the two of them
>Sidious is literally unscathed
>Starkiller is dead
>????

I wonder.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## HouseScarlet (Jan 11, 2017)

Not sure how many people on here have played the Ashes of Ariandel DLC for Dark Souls 3 like I have, but when playing through it there was this extremely peculiar feat that involved the world inside the painting that was "painted" by Ariandel, and then accessed via a fragment of the painting. At the conclusion of the DLC, the painting girl says that she must finish painting her world on the canvas in the attic of Ariandel Chapel so that others may call it home. This seems like a pretty massive boost, but I'd like someone to confirm if it is legitimate.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 12, 2017)

Fang said:


> >they lock in a duel of Force energy
> >blast erupts at point-blank between the two of them
> >Sidious is literally unscathed
> >Starkiller is dead
> ...


Before that you have a pretty gigantic fight, though, and wind him enough to give everyone else time to escape.
Even then, just the fact that Sidious didn't immediately overwhelm him, and the fact he actually knocks the guy over in pitched battle, seems to indicate comparable stats.
If he was significantly weaker than Sidious, he would've died just like Windu's helpers did in Revenge of the Sith. Unless we count the fight drawing out that long as just jobbing.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2017)

AgentAAA said:


> Before that you have a pretty gigantic fight, though, and wind him enough to give everyone else time to escape.
> Even then, just the fact that Sidious didn't immediately overwhelm him, and the fact he actually knocks the guy over in pitched battle, seems to indicate comparable stats.
> If he was significantly weaker than Sidious, he would've died just like Windu's helpers did in Revenge of the Sith. Unless we count the fight drawing out that long as just jobbing.





			
				The Force Unleashed novelization said:
			
		

> _“You fool!” snarled the Emperor, sending another wave of Sith lightning into Kota’s back. “He will never be yours.”_
> 
> _Kota fell with his arms upraised, and the apprentice knew that it wasn’t over yet. The moment of truth had arrived._ Without hesitation, he stepped between Kota and the Emperor, taking the full brunt of the Sith lightning into his own body.
> 
> ...




5:20


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 12, 2017)

Alright, might have to go back and play the Wii version to check I'm not just flat-out incorrect here, but that appears to be quite a different fight from the Wii version. I recall having to match his force lightning several times in that one.
If the fights are that massively different the novelization'd be the best to go by then, so I suppose we should go by that.

Still notable that, even if the redirection did more damage to Galen, that he was still taking Sidious's lightning and stopping it at all to that extent. and that he still managed to throw Sidious around in the first place. 
Unless some other ending reveals Sidious was jobbing on purpose, which would be very much like him.


Should note I'm not implying Galen is actually = to Pre-ANH Sidious, just strong enough to be more than fodder and sit close to his tier. something similar to the relation between Obi-wan and Dooku.


----------



## Fang (Jan 12, 2017)

AgentAAA said:


> Alright, might have to go back and play the Wii version to check I'm not just flat-out incorrect here, but that appears to be quite a different fight from the Wii version. I recall having to match his force lightning several times in that one.
> If the fights are that massively different the novelization'd be the best to go by then, so I suppose we should go by that.
> 
> Still notable that, even if the redirection did more damage to Galen, that he was still taking Sidious's lightning and stopping it at all to that extent. and that he still managed to throw Sidious around in the first place.
> ...



The novelization then the comic then the game takes priority in terms of fluff for both TFU 1 and TFU 2. But both the novelization and the game straight up show us that Galen could only stall Sidious with surprise on his side. They clash, the ensuing Force energies both are putting out leaves Sidious unaffected at point-blank while killing Galen. The only thing Sidious ever says was in the dark side alternate ending him believing that Galen could've become his equal before his maiming and reconstruction. 

The fight itself is gameplay mechanics. Starkiller never even engages in a fight with Sidious in the novel (can't remember if the comic is the same though), and he ends up dying in the light side/canon ending. The dark side alternate ending shows him trying to surprise attack Sidious from behind, gets matched in a duel for a second, then rag-dolled and mutilated when the Emperor destroys the Rogue Shadow by dropping it on his body after he got blasted away across the throne room/observation tower. Which is where the whole "You could've been my equal" line comes from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 13, 2017)

Fang said:


> The novelization then the comic then the game takes priority in terms of fluff for both TFU 1 and TFU 2. But both the novelization and the game straight up show us that Galen could only stall Sidious with surprise on his side. They clash, the ensuing Force energies both are putting out leaves Sidious unaffected at point-blank while killing Galen. The only thing Sidious ever says was in the dark side alternate ending him believing that Galen could've become his equal before his maiming and reconstruction.
> 
> The fight itself is gameplay mechanics. Starkiller never even engages in a fight with Sidious in the novel (can't remember if the comic is the same though), and he ends up dying in the light side/canon ending. The dark side alternate ending shows him trying to surprise attack Sidious from behind, gets matched in a duel for a second, then rag-dolled and mutilated when the Emperor destroys the Rogue Shadow by dropping it on his body after he got blasted away across the throne room/observation tower. Which is where the whole "You could've been my equal" line comes from.



Ahh, had no idea the Novelization takes priority. 
Wii game makes it look considerably more even, and given it's a game first I assumed it would take precedence (Though I also had no idea just how different the game looks/plays from console to console). Nevermind, then


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 14, 2017)

As this magic involves destroying a world and moving time forward by a week (which in this case I'm pretty sure means universe), could this mean the creator of this magic can destroy a universe first-hand?


			
				Sir Thursday said:
			
		

> "No," said Dame Primus. "As I understand it, the Spirit-eater has sorcerously occupied the place you should have in your Secondary World. Should you also return, the interaction of yourself with the Nithling would cause an eruption of Nothing that would likely destroy you and, come to think of it, your world."





			
				Lady Friday said:
			
		

> "What did you see?" asked Arthur. "It's still Thursday there, right?"
> 
> "No, Lord Arthur. It is Friday."
> 
> ...


----------



## Hdw (Jan 14, 2017)

Someone calculate this ?


----------



## HouseScarlet (Jan 16, 2017)

I have another bizarre feat while playing through Dark Souls 3, though my last one was left unanswered. When I visited the Untended Graves area of Dark Souls 3, you come to a alternate version of the Firelink Shrine where the First Flame which powers the world had already faded and the world is completely blackened. When it's night in many sections of the series, you can see the stars and other celestial bodies, but in this particular place, there isn't any stars or Sun, which means that they are related to the First Flame's power. 

Seeing as how the Ashen One steals and absorbs the First Flame in the Usurpation of Fire ending, wouldn't that logically put him at around galaxy level?


----------



## Divell (Jan 16, 2017)

What's the Egyptian Gods' DC in Yu-Gi-Oh!?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 16, 2017)

Divell said:


> What's the Egyptian Gods' DC in Yu-Gi-Oh!?


It depends.
Manga god only knows, not i, that's for sure 
Anime they are large planet level


----------



## Divell (Jan 16, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> It depends.
> Manga god only knows, *not i*, that's for sure
> Anime they are large planet level


What do you mean?


----------



## HouseScarlet (Jan 17, 2017)

Seeing how I haven't received any responses for the Dark Souls question I posted, I'll likely create a thread discussing this, along with other interesting finds.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2017)

Divell said:


> What do you mean?


I, iwandesu, have no idea about manga's god dc.
God only knows who is aware of it but maybe @Linkofone


----------



## Divell (Jan 17, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> I, iwandesu, have no idea about manga's god dc.
> God only knows who is aware of it but maybe @Linkofone


No. I meant to say, if they don't have any feats?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 17, 2017)

Individually they're still stronger than the Blue-Eyes White Dragon and Exodia.


----------



## Divell (Jan 19, 2017)

Does Grimmjow's Desgarron or his Cero Oscuras in Resurreccion can scale to Ulquiorra's Cero Oscuras? In the Pre-Time Skip.


----------



## Divell (Jan 19, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Individually they're still stronger than the Blue-Eyes White Dragon and Exodia.


Exodia straight up matched him in terms of strength and power in the Anime and the same for the Blue-Eyes and Ultimate Blue-Eyes White Dragon, while the 3 Gods were getting overpowered constantly.  

For the Manga, the 3 Egyptians Gods or Blue-Eyes never fought against Zorc, and Exodia gets completely overwhelmed casually.


----------



## Divell (Jan 21, 2017)

What does Post-Time Skip Grimmjow scales to?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 21, 2017)

He scales to Ichigo's sea vaping feat which is 23 megatons or city+.


----------



## Eyedea (Jan 22, 2017)

Where would this feat but tohru dc wise? She dispersed rain clouds over a city


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 22, 2017)

Eyedea said:


> Where would this feat but tohru dc wise? She dispersed rain clouds over a city


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 23, 2017)

Divell said:


> Exodia straight up matched him in terms of strength and power in the Anime and the same for the Blue-Eyes and Ultimate Blue-Eyes White Dragon, while the 3 Gods were getting overpowered constantly.
> 
> For the Manga, the 3 Egyptians Gods or Blue-Eyes never fought against Zorc, and Exodia gets completely overwhelmed casually.



Exodia only got owned because its user was already weakened and is not in his prime.


----------



## Divell (Jan 23, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Exodia only got owned because its user was already weakened and is not in his prime.


No, that's in the anime. In the manga Exodus tries to attack and Zorc owns him.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 23, 2017)

That doesn't matter. Even in the manga, *Siamun Muran*, Exodia's user was old and not in his prime. Exodia's power depends and draws on Siamun's strength.
*



			Zorc overpowers Exodia because its power is based on Siamun's
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Divell (Jan 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> He scales to Ichigo's sea vaping feat which is 23 megatons or city+.


26 but that's just Ichigo's passive reiatsu after simply reforging Zangetsu. Their actual dc, specially after transforming.


----------



## Divell (Jan 23, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> That doesn't matter. Even in the manga, *Siamun Muran*, Exodia's user was old and not in his prime. Exodia's power depends and draws on Siamun's strength.


In the anime he only outlast exodia, in the manga he completely destroyed him.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 23, 2017)

What's the average force needed to go through the metal sheeting of a train?


----------



## Divell (Jan 24, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> What's the average force needed to go through the metal sheeting of a train?


Mending or puncturing?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 24, 2017)

Divell said:


> Mending or puncturing?



I want to know both...


----------



## Divell (Jan 24, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> I want to know both...


Well, depending on how big and what metal it is. But if is steel, then 1x1 would take about 20 short tons of force. To pierce through is more complicated, in simple terms,
Length of cut X thickness X shear force = cutting force
You would need to know the thickness, the measure of the damage and density of the metal.


----------



## kluang (Jan 26, 2017)

Generally, how powerful is Voltron Legendary Defender verse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

kluang said:


> Generally, how powerful is Voltron Legendary Defender verse?


i heard he has some planet level shenanigans


----------



## Crackle (Jan 26, 2017)

What is the pulverization and disintegration value for sand?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> i heard he has some planet level shenanigans


Vivi has several large planet level and MFTL+ calcs. You can go bug him on Skype about it but don't tell him I told you to.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Vivi has several large planet level and MFTL+ calcs. You can go bug him on Skype about it but don't tell him I told you to.



Yeah I remember he doing some on a Skype convo
I miss vivi,sucks my Skype is so broken


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Yeah I remember he doing some on a Skype convo
> I miss vivi,sucks my Skype is so broken


When he's online next time, I'll tell him you said hi like I did for Immortal Watchdog.


----------



## Crackle (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> sup


Do you know the pulverization and disintegration value for sand?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

Crackle said:


> Do you know the pulverization and disintegration value for sand?


you can't pulverize sand
sand is already pulverized stone
if you make sand dissapear this can only be done either,through dispersion or vaporization


----------



## Crackle (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> you can't pulverize sand
> sand is already pulverized stone
> if you make sand dissapear this can only be done either,through dispersion or vaporization


what about making a giant crater of sand? or the value of vaporizing sand?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

Crackle said:


> what about making a giant crater of sand?


not sure what you mean


> or the value of vaporizing sand?


i'll tell you a secret
the respost to most any destruction value we have can be found here

sand is on the commentaries iirc


----------



## Crackle (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> not sure what you mean


You know how we do crater calcs for rocks all the time? Same thing but in a desert. the crater is like a mile in radius and a couple kilometers in depth


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

Crackle said:


> You know how we do crater calcs for rocks all the time? Same thing but in a desert. the crater is like a mile in radius and a couple kilometers in depth


need picture and context
was it a heat attack that caused ?
was it on or off panel ?


----------



## Crackle (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> need picture and context
> was it a heat attack that caused ?
> was it on or off panel ?


Don't have the picture on me but its pretty much like Kiba's Gatsuga from Nardo that caused it. so it was like the character doing a spiralling torpedo move on the ground and it made a large crater (like we see everywhere in calcs only its in the desert so the value would have to be with sand and not rock)


----------



## Crackle (Jan 26, 2017)

what about vaporizing rock?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

Crackle said:


> Don't have the picture on me but its pretty much like Kiba's Gatsuga from Nardo that caused it. so it was like the character doing a spiralling torpedo move on the ground and it made a large crater (like we see everywhere in calcs only its in the desert so the value would have to be with sand and not rock)


maybe dispersion/gpe then
it is pretty meh but yeah that's it


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

Crackle said:


> what about vaporizing rock?


read the fucking link i sent you


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> the respost to most any destruction value we have can be found here


like seriously


----------



## Crackle (Jan 27, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> read the fucking link i sent you


Rock vap aint there ya broke ass nigguh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2017)

Crackle said:


> Rock vap aint there ya broke ass nigguh


yes it is dumbass
*Granite Total Vaporizing = 27050 J/cm^3*


----------



## Drake3513 (Jan 27, 2017)

could some one do a calc of the recent mob psycho 100 feat? dimple lifts the giant broccoli and flies away with it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> could some one do a calc of the recent mob psycho 100 feat? dimple lifts the giant broccoli and flies away with it.


post scans and who knows


----------



## Drake3513 (Jan 27, 2017)

these pages shows the size of the broccoli.
and dimple rips it off the ground and takes it away


----------



## Eyedea (Jan 27, 2017)

So where does Erza sit at stat wise now that she busted that meteor?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2017)

Eyedea said:


> So where does Erza sit at stat wise now that she busted that meteor?


Outlier level+
An erza with all her broken bones ain't beating one of dragon form irene's serious magic when she was oneshotted by a fucking bitchslap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 29, 2017)

What's 616 Iron Man's repulsor blast's DC?


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 31, 2017)

I was checking the OBD profiles... again! And I found this:  How is FT sub-relativistic now? Was that really accpeted? And why?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> I was checking the OBD profiles... again! And I found this:  How is FT sub-relativistic now? Was that really accpeted? And why?


because her meteor


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

there is literally a link on the wiki page
dragon irene does not get it for anything aside from attack speed,tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

for some reasons namely it is her fucking attack


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 31, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> there is literally a link on the wiki page
> dragon irene does not get it for anything aside from attack speed,tho



Feels like an outlier...


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> Feels like an outlier...


No it doesn't
Dragon Irene is an upper top tier and even her base form can fight a 4 digits+ character like Dragon acnologia

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> [LINKHL]121487[/LINKHL]
> [LINKHL]121488[/LINKHL]
> these pages shows the size of the broccoli.
> and dimple rips it off the ground and takes it away
> ...


no problem

3 px= building floor 3.5m

brocoli trunk height is 252px (294 m)
broccoli width is 236px (275.333333 m)
Volume=137.666666^2 x pi x 294
Volume=17504704.9 m^3
broccoli flower width is 569px (663.833333 m)
broccoli flower height is 323px (376.833333 m)

volume=49357857.66661815 m^3
Total volume=49357857.66661815 + 17504704.9
TV=66862562.6 m^3

density of a broccoli is 777.72 kg/M^3 
Mass=777.72 x 66862562.6
Mass=5.20003522e10 kg

broccoli total height is 376.833333 + 294
BTH=670.833333 m (137.01px)
panel height is 411 px
2*atan(137.01/(411/tan((70 deg)/2)))=26.277414 deg
distance is 1437 meters
PE=5.20003522e10 x 1437 x 9.8
PE=7.3230016e14 joules
it takes time to do that so let's halve by a minute
PE/60=1.22050027e13 joules
or around *2.91706565 *kilotons of tnt for dimple feat.
assuming Mob could do it instantly like he did with the school grounds
potentially *175.023939 kilotons* of tnt for Mob


----------



## Divell (Jan 31, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> No it doesn't
> Dragon Irene is an upper top tier and even her base form can fight a 4 digits+ character like Dragon acnologia


Where do we get the 4 digits Acnologia? And even if Dragon Irene is an upper top tier there is no reason to argue for be her speed, when there is no connection between her and the speed of the meteor other than the spell. The meteor itself reduced its speed when it when to earth, to the point Erza made her speech about protecting her friends and shit. An entire minute had passed before Erza reached the meteor. There is no fucking way for anyone to scale to the meteor.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

Divell said:


> Where do we get the 4 digits Acnologia? And even if Dragon Irene is an upper top tier there is no reason to argue for be her speed, when there is no connection between her and the speed of the meteor other than the spell. The meteor itself reduced its speed when it when to earth, to the point Erza made her speech about protecting her friends and shit. An entire minute had passed before Erza reached the meteor. There is no fucking way for anyone to scale to the meteor.


the meteor reduced speed is the one that is mach 12k dumbass
the space speed is mach 20k
4 digits comes from average dragons flying (lolgrandine and metallicana)


----------



## Divell (Jan 31, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> the meteor reduced speed is the one that is mach 12k dumbass
> the space speed is mach 20k
> 4 digits comes from average dragons flying (lolgrandine and metallicana)


How does the meteor in the meteor gets that high when it took a whole minute to simply reach Erza alone?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

Divell said:


> How does the meteor in the meteor gets that high when it took a whole minute to simply reach Erza alone?


Cinematic time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not even sure why I'm bothering answer Divell of all people tbh


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 31, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> I'm not even sure why I'm bothering answer Divell of all people tbh


Be ready for him to say some really gay shit.

Seriously. He told Ampchu to blow him except it was really gay and funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> How is FT sub-relativistic now?



It's not



Warlordgab said:


> Was that really accpeted? And why?



it wasn't


----------



## Warlordgab (Jan 31, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> It's not
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't



I knew something was wrong!


----------



## Divell (Feb 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> It's not
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't


Good to know.



iwandesu said:


> Cinematic time.


Sorry, but no. There is a limit to how much we can use the Cinematic time for that. Is not like in Bleach where everything was happening at the same time, Erza make a complete speech before reaching the meteor.



iwandesu said:


> I'm not even sure why I'm bothering answer Divell of all people tbh


Because you care. 



Blakk Jakk said:


> Be ready for him to say some really gay shit.
> 
> Seriously. He told Ampchu to blow him except it was really gay and funny.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> It's not
> it wasn't


Ain't you cute ?
It is
And it was


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> It is



nope



iwandesu said:


> And it was



also nope

find me a single "respectable" obder other than yourself who has 'accepted' this

sables demolished it pretty thoroughly in the blog itself but I could go back over it if you'd like


----------



## Divell (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2017)

Wait, what exactly wasn't accepted about it? Because the actual speed for the meteor was pretty much accepted. Sables only argued against who get scaled to it.


----------



## Divell (Feb 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Wait, what exactly wasn't accepted about it? Because the actual speed for the meteor was pretty much accepted. Sables only argued against who get scaled to it.


Who scales?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2017)

Scaling it to characters based off of Erza is undeniably faulty given the PIS nature behind her dealing with it.

As for basic power scaling its iffy. Under normal circumstances it would be standard to at least apply it the attack speeds (and only their attack speeds) of characters that are confirmed >> than the characters that used it unless the attack in question is implied to be abnormally fast even for its tier, and given the absurd distance it traveled outstripping literally every feat in the series put together up to this point you could make that argument in this case.


----------



## Divell (Feb 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Scaling it to characters based off of Erza is undeniably faulty given the PIS nature behind her dealing with it.
> 
> As for basic power scaling its iffy. Under normal circumstances it would be standard to at least apply it the attack speeds (and only their attack speeds) of characters that are confirmed >> than her unless the attack in question is implied to be abnormally fast even for its tier, and given the absurd distance it traveled outstripping literally every feat in the series put together up to this point you could make that argument in this case.


Or you can simply quote irene saying the attack is beyond everything else any other person could do. The meteor reduced considerably its speed though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2017)

The problem is that scaling the speed of a rock getting pulled down by whatever power absolutely shouldn't scale to anything else unless there's explicit evidence of comparable speed. It's not an energy blast or anything where you can scale attacks, it's pulling an asteroid from space, hell it's not even normal TK which might possibly be scalable depending on its demonstrated uses. It's a highly specific enchantment that Irene can use to summon a meteor.

Fujitora bringing down his rocks wasn't the important part, the important part was that Law and Doflamingo danced circles around them and since there's no evidence that anyone is as fast as the rock and in fact implicit evidence that people _aren't _faster than it there's no reason to suspect that characters from Fairy Tail have quintuple digit mach speed.

tl;dr: can't scale the speed, can't compare the speed -> the speed is useless

the calc for Van Auger's bullets comes to mind here, that was a prodigously fast feat, especially for pre-timeskip one piece back before all the upgrades and the calc itself was accepted more or less, however nobody was able to prove that anyone was actually reacting to or outspeeding the bullets so even though there was this massively hypersonic calc sitting around, nobody benefited from it. Maybe it'll be useful later on, who knows.

Also, obviously waka is right that there are legitmate questions of it being an outlier, the circumstances surrounding it are very questionable, you've got fodder and a 95% dead erza to compare it to, pick your poison.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> nope
> also nope
> find me a single "respectable" obder other than yourself who has 'accepted' this
> sables demolished it pretty thoroughly in the blog itself but I could go back over it if you'd like


Demolished my ass.
Sablés entire argument is because it is an outlier to erza dc we can't apply the feat to anyone who logically could do the same contextually.
What sables fails to see is that the speed of the meteor is context wise not what was impressive for erza.
Actually you could very well argue she scalles to the meteor speed and there would be nothing to tell it is an outlier unlike there would dc wise.
It is not set on stone that the speed is an outlier, because matching the speed was not what surprised irene, Erza facing the Meteor did.
I was merely lenient and decided it would make more sense to just scalle it to upper top tiers.
But if you actually want anything above Erza to get the meteor speed I'm fully capable of arguing the meteor speed is not an outlier for her.


----------



## kluang (Feb 1, 2017)

Two dudes punching each and their punch connect result to this. Moon level or continental? Because the debris pretty much destroy the cities below.

There's also a fight on Venus and by the end of it, only half of it remains.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2017)

Meteors are sorta in the gray area in power scaling (generic projectiles/energy blasts being on the easy scaling side while other attacks like light based ones being no goes do to the speed being dependent on the nature of the attack rather than the users own power and stature in the verse.)

One the one hand, unless they're fucking massive like Madara's or gremmy's, meteors have to be asininely faster than the people it's being used on in order to even be practical given the absurd distance in has to travel. On the other hand, the meteor and how fast its falling is completely dependent on the users pull on it, meaning there own power is a factor on it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 1, 2017)

Welp, wasn't expecting that first thing in the morning.


----------



## kluang (Feb 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Meteors are sorta in the gray area in power scaling (generic projectiles/energy blasts being on the easy scaling side while other attacks like light based ones being no goes do to the speed being dependent on the nature of the attack rather than the users own power and stature in the verse.)
> 
> One the one hand, unless they're fucking massive like Madara's or gremmy's, meteors have to be asininely faster than the people it's being used on in order to even be practical given the absurd distance in has to travel. On the other hand, the meteor and how fast its falling is completely dependent on the users pull on it, meaning there own power is a factor on it.



If only half a planet or moon destroyed,is it considered planet or moon lvl respectively?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 1, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> The problem is that scaling the speed of a rock getting pulled down by whatever power absolutely shouldn't scale to anything else unless there's explicit evidence of comparable speed. It's not an energy blast or anything where you can scale attacks, it's pulling an asteroid from space, hell it's not even normal TK which might possibly be scalable depending on its demonstrated uses. It's a highly specific enchantment that Irene can use to summon a meteor.
> 
> Fujitora bringing down his rocks wasn't the important part, the important part was that Law and Doflamingo danced circles around them and since there's no evidence that anyone is as fast as the rock and in fact implicit evidence that people _aren't _faster than it there's no reason to suspect that characters from Fairy Tail have quintuple digit mach speed.
> tl;dr: can't scale the speed, can't compare the speed -> the speed is useless


Erza outspeed the meteor and that wasn't what surprised Eileen nor is seemingly an outlier because erza never was slower than 4 digits base eileen during their entire fight.
kay here is your comparable speed.
any top tier above erza gets the scalling.
i frankly did my best to make this a small boost but there it is.


----------



## Drake3513 (Feb 2, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> no problem
> 
> 3 px= building floor 3.5m
> 
> ...



An upgrade for dimple and kind of a downgrade for mob since this feat seems better

Could you please calc it by the way?
the attack was kind of an energy attack so its probably vaporisation


----------



## Divell (Feb 2, 2017)

Has Hachibi's whirlwind been calc?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, but its either been deleted by flutter (assuming it was made by him) or lost during the update.


----------



## Divell (Feb 2, 2017)

Of course.

What about Spider-Man moving the Hulk?


----------



## Nep Heart (Feb 3, 2017)

I know technique names by themselves would be considered very feeble evidence for feats, that much is logical, but what about technique names that corroborate with character title, statements from characters and their superpower specialty? Specifically, a character's stated specialty is manipulation of photons with several technique names that have the word "photon" in them along with being referred to as a Photon Combat Master and is said to manipulate light. Would it be legit lightspeed for those photons?


----------



## Eyedea (Feb 3, 2017)

Can someone link to the calc that gave bakugou hypersonic explosions?


----------



## Divell (Feb 3, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I know technique names by themselves would be considered very feeble evidence for feats, that much is logical, but what about technique names that corroborate with character title, statements from characters and their superpower specialty? Specifically, a character's stated specialty is manipulation of photons with several technique names that have the word "photon" in them along with being referred to as a Photon Combat Master and is said to manipulate light. Would it be legit lightspeed for those photons?


Is Cero light speed? Just because is in the name doesn't mean it corroborates with the speed of power. Most attacks by the character are still based on how much power they pull behind it, changing speed, destructive capacity, and size. 

Unless is specifically stated or mentioned to be able to do something, then no.


----------



## Nep Heart (Feb 3, 2017)

Divell said:


> Unless is specifically stated or mentioned to be able to do something, then no.



 I've already called bullshit on technique names being a feat if you've actually read the rest of my question, I was asking technique names being backed up by a combination of statements, titles and actual superpower specialty. In this case, photon manipulation.


----------



## Divell (Feb 3, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I've already called bullshit on technique names being a feat if you've actually read the rest of my question, I was asking technique names being backed up by a combination of statements, titles and actual superpower specialty. In this case, photon manipulation.


Relax. I just give you an example as for why you are right on why to not use a name or a flashy technique to know what it does and how powerful it is. And to what look for it when is not shown what it can truly do. Unless is stated what it can really, be it by a character, explaining it in the process, or in a databook, then we can't use the name as a means to use the power.


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 5, 2017)

What calc puts Fairy Tail characters at Hypersonic+?


----------



## Divell (Feb 5, 2017)

Homer the God Killer said:


> What calc puts Fairy Tail characters at Hypersonic+?


They are Supersonic, top tiers are wanked to relativistic though.


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 5, 2017)

Divell said:


> They are Supersonic, top tiers are wanked to relativistic though.


Pretty sure neither of those are true.


----------



## Divell (Feb 5, 2017)

Homer the God Killer said:


> Pretty sure neither of those are true.


Actually yes, Natsu and such are only Mach 2 digits, Dragons are fourth, and people want top tiers to be 5 digits without proof.


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 5, 2017)

Divell said:


> Actually yes, Natsu and such are only Mach 2 digits, Dragons are fourth, and people want top tiers to be 5 digits without proof.


1. Natsu is stated on the wiki to being MHS 
2. There are hypersonic Mirajane and Lucy calcs
3. Quintuple digit mach speed isn't Relitivistic its Sub-Relitivistic and that is the accepted speed for the meteor 
4. Characters on the wiki are all listed as Hypersonic which is why im asking where its from


----------



## Divell (Feb 5, 2017)

Homer the God Killer said:


> 1. Natsu is stated on the wiki to being MHS
> 2. There are hypersonic Mirajane and Lucy calcs
> 3. Quintuple digit mach speed isn't Relitivistic its Sub-Relitivistic and that is the accepted speed for the meteor
> 4. Characters on the wiki are all listed as Hypersonic which is why im asking where its from



Wiki is full of shit.
I haven't seen them.
They were trying to scale them to the meteor which is relativistic.
Refer to point 1.


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 5, 2017)

Divell said:


> Wiki is full of shit.
> I haven't seen them.
> They were trying to scale them to the meteor which is relativistic.
> Refer to point 1.


Mach 12-20k is not relativistic... that's sub-relativistic, and the FT section has recently been updated. If its "full of shit" you're going to have to give a reason why because given your reputation around here what you say goes and what doesn't means absolutely nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 5, 2017)

Eyedea said:


> Can someone link to the calc that gave bakugou hypersonic explosions?


No calc
Actual stament 
Nytogliceryn is what triggers bakugo explosions 
Nytrogliceryn explodes at roughly Mach 20


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 5, 2017)

Homer the God Killer said:


> Mach 12-20k is not relativistic... that's sub-relativistic, and the FT section has recently been updated. If its "full of shit" you're going to have to give a reason why because given your reputation around here what you say goes and what doesn't means absolutely nothing.


Divell is retarded.
The calc is ok.
The scalling is ok and might even apply to more characters because kiddo is making me actuallyrics bother debating it.
There are no mhs calcs for mirajan


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 5, 2017)

And I will upload the speed afterwards I guess


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 6, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Divell is retarded.
> The calc is ok.
> The scalling is ok and might even apply to more characters because kiddo is making me actuallyrics bother debating it.
> There are no mhs calcs for mirajan


I said hypersonic for Miarajane. I don't know what all the Hypersonic+ characters are from. Are they scaled off of a DS breath speed?


----------



## Divell (Feb 6, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Divell is retarded.
> The calc is ok.
> *The scalling is ok *and might even apply to more characters because kiddo is making me actuallyrics bother debating it.
> There are no mhs calcs for mirajan


No relation besides obvious pis from erza.


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 6, 2017)

Divell said:


> No relation besides obvious pis from erza.


This is the same Erza who stopped bloodlusted END Natsu and Gray bare-handed so it's not like it's inconsistent.


----------



## Divell (Feb 6, 2017)

Homer the God Killer said:


> This is the same Erza who stopped bloodlusted END Natsu and Gray bare-handed so it's not like it's inconsistent.


Except that with broken bones she jump into the air, destroyed the meteor, and cut Eleine.

Not just the meteor was supposed to erase her, it was far beyond Eleine's own power as she herself said it.
Same Eleine with just a shoulder tap, broke all of Erza's bones, and was shitting herself when "a human", destroyed a meteor.
Just to have Erza amped with dragon slayer Magic sword and cut down Erza. Even though actual Dragon Slayers could barely dent far weaker opponents.
Although considering there was a time-skip, and both Erza and Wendy became stronger, I can let that last one go. If Wendy had before hand, amped Erza's physical abilities nobody would have a problem, heck, just heals her beforehand, considering we could use the excuse to Erza being worn out for Eleine being shown as stronger than her, but Mishima stopped giving fucks since the actual war started.


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 7, 2017)

So I've been gone for awhile. WTF has been going in FT to make them Sub rel now


----------



## Jamrock (Feb 8, 2017)

Divell said:


> fucking meteor


So FT took a page outta Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and Toriko. Not surprsing tbh. So who exactly gets this scaling? I assume Zeref, and Acno get it.


----------



## Divell (Feb 8, 2017)

Jamrock said:


> So FT took a page outta Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and Toriko. Not surprsing tbh. So who exactly gets this scaling? I assume Zeref, and Acno get it.


top tiers apparently.


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 8, 2017)

Jamrock said:


> So I've been gone for awhile. WTF has been going in FT to make them Sub rel now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Homer the God Killer (Feb 8, 2017)

Erza, END Natsu, DS Gray, Irene, Zeref, Acnologia, Igneel maybe August get scaling from it.


----------



## kluang (Feb 8, 2017)

Is Screw Attack Superman banned?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 8, 2017)

It's banned under the good taste clause where you only make entertaining threads instead of shitposting threads


----------



## kluang (Feb 8, 2017)

Was thinking of pitting him against HISHE Batman for lol and giggle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

What's Sasuke's Susanoo's DC without his amps? As in slashes,

Chidori DC


and Perfect Susanoo durability? Same with Naruto in his Six Path form and Kyuubi Avatar.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 18, 2017)

Continent level 
Madara meteors as a juubi jin are continent level anyway.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Continent level
> Madara meteors as a juubi jin are continent level anyway.


All of them are individually continent lv?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 18, 2017)

Divell said:


> All of them are individually continent lv?


Hmm.
I'm not sure how exactly into continent they stand nowadays after Lina revision.
But i'm tempted to believe they as a whole are life wiping/high continent and each one is decently continent level in itself.


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Hmm.
> I'm not sure how exactly into continent they stand nowadays after Lina revision.
> But i'm tempted to believe they as a whole are life wiping/high continent and each one is decently continent level in itself.


Ok. Thanks. But isn't Waka, using the wrong crater scaling for the roots in his calc?

By Lina's version

it seems it goes from 5.30592734226 petatons of TNT (PtTNT) to 21.223709369 petatons of TNT (PtTNT). But which should we be using?


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone know anything about Masadaverse ? I'm tempted to read through it . Would you recomend it ? How powerful is it anyway ?


----------



## Divell (Feb 18, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> Anyone know anything about Masadaverse ? I'm tempted to read through it . Would you recomend it ? How powerful is it anyway ?


----------



## Nep Heart (Feb 22, 2017)

Incoming controversy cuz lolclouds, but do you want to present this calc over here, @Lina Shields?


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Pretty sure you guys do not use assumed timeframes any calcs, if at all. VSbattles has made a rule where 4 panels = 60 second timeframe based on the Fairy Tail meteor calc.

I also made an assumption that the calc in question is a supercell storm; it will likely be rejected due to limited evidence anyways.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 23, 2017)

We don't.
And 4 panels=60 seconds is blatantly retarded and arbitrary I will let you know.
Although it is easy to push the 60 seconds timeframe here so meh


----------



## Nep Heart (Feb 23, 2017)

I've seen Endless Mike once suggested word per second as a possible timeframe measure for comic books and novels a few times, maybe that can work as a substitute for assumed timeframe per panel.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 24, 2017)

What's with different kinds of multiverses (types 1 to IV, with IV being comparable to a mega/omniverse/beyond)?


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I've seen Endless Mike once suggested word per second as a possible timeframe measure for comic books and novels a few times, maybe that can work as a substitute for assumed timeframe per panel.


Is closest thing for a good time frame. Although it all depends on how fast they talk.


----------



## Divell (Feb 25, 2017)

Is this calc accepted?


----------



## Jag77 (Feb 27, 2017)

So what's going on with the small island Invel feat. Was that accepted or is FT getting downgraded?


----------



## Divell (Feb 27, 2017)

Is sometimes ignored as there is no feats to scale for anyone (my stance). Sometimes is wanked and everyone of the main cast scales to it (*almost *every Fairy Tard).

PD: Note I said almost, not everyone.


----------



## Mexikorn (Mar 1, 2017)

I may be a human failure but after checking google for like half a minute I still couldn't come up with a "JJBA Stand Tier List". Could anyone help me out real quick, I'm certain there should be a Tier List somewhere archived in the OBD.


----------



## Nep Heart (Mar 2, 2017)

I hear a lot about the God Emperor of Mankind supposedly being MFTL+ being thrown around quite often, but nobody ever cites a source to this and it usually results in presuming he is either always just as fast or faster than his match-up during threads without justification. Would be appreciable if someone can shine light on my curiosity on this shitstorm.


----------



## Random Passerby (Mar 2, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I hear a lot about the God Emperor of Mankind supposedly being MFTL+ being thrown around quite often, but nobody ever cites a source to this and it usually results in presuming he is either always just as fast or faster than his match-up during threads without justification. Would be appreciable if someone can shine light on my curiosity on this shitstorm.


I've seen claims that he is MFTL because he fought the Void Dragon, but that's quite some time ago I don't know how the current one is
Edit: The Void Dragon is MFTL because it's a C'tan and has to travel interstellar distance I guess?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 2, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I hear a lot about the God Emperor of Mankind supposedly being MFTL+ being thrown around quite often, but nobody ever cites a source to this and it usually results in presuming he is either always just as fast or faster than his match-up during threads without justification. Would be appreciable if someone can shine light on my curiosity on this shitstorm.



it's a bit of (imo) dubious scaling from the idea that the GEoM fought the Void Dragon and the C'tan are spacefaring star vampires

it's a relic from before the Retcrons so idk if it's even remotely true anymore.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 2, 2017)

on the other hand, there's various nanosecond shit scattered throughout some of the novels which the Emprah surely scales too, so you can still argue FTL


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2017)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> on the other hand, there's various nanosecond shit scattered throughout some of the novels which the Emprah surely scales too, so you can still argue FTL



yeah FTL is still pretty well supported I think.


----------



## Fang (Mar 3, 2017)

GEoM and other top tiers getting that scaling? Sure.
MFTL shit? 

No way in hell.


----------



## Random Passerby (Mar 3, 2017)

Fang said:


> GEoM and other top tiers getting that scaling? Sure.
> MFTL shit?
> 
> No way in hell.


Well I guess Big E's OBD profile has to be fixed?


----------



## Fang (Mar 3, 2017)

Of course, its been long outdated. White Dwarf article on Horus vs GEoM fight is going to be retconned by the end of the HH series (whenever the hell that'll happen since GW is milking it for all its worth). Hell we already saw Emprah struggling with some daemon who was the representation of humanity's first murder and sin.


----------



## Divell (Mar 4, 2017)

Is Madara vs Aizen still banned?


----------



## El Hermano (Mar 15, 2017)

Any predictions for how much the OPverse is going to grow stat-wise?


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 18, 2017)

To all my comic heads out there, Who specifically read Injustice. 

How strong was Harley Quinn with the green pill exactly? Stat-wise?


----------



## Divell (Mar 27, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> To all my comic heads out there, Who specifically read Injustice.
> 
> How strong was Harley Quinn with the green pill exactly? Stat-wise?


Close to Wonder Woman I would say.


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

Are this calcs accepted?


----------



## Bad Wolf (Mar 28, 2017)

Shrike vs Flash is a good match or it's one sided?


----------



## Divell (Mar 28, 2017)

Any flash match is stomp or get stomped without restrictions.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> Shrike vs Flash is a good match or it's one sided?


This was done once before I believe. Could swear it's on the Shrike's profile


----------



## Bad Wolf (Mar 30, 2017)

Here I don't see it

Anyway it may be a way to get a new look for hyperion stuff, it's a old series but it was good


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> Here I don't see it
> 
> Anyway it may be a way to get a new look for hyperion stuff, it's a old series but it was good


might've been under unconclusive matches but possibly got edited out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Agent One (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey everyone I gotta question.  how strong are characters from Nier Automata?   like 2b and A2


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 31, 2017)

When it comes to accepted calcs, why do we take low-mid end results?


----------



## Solar (Mar 31, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> Here I don't see it
> 
> Anyway it may be a way to get a new look for hyperion stuff, it's a old series but it was good





Blαck said:


> This was done once before I believe. Could swear it's on the Shrike's profile



It is on the Flash's profile. It has never been on the Shrike's. 



Warlordgab said:


> When it comes to accepted calcs, why do we take low-mid end results?



Neither of those is automatically agreed upon. It just seems that they are because high-ends take a lot of assumptions that people disagree with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Apr 2, 2017)

What was the DC for Yamamoto erasing all the moisture on the Soul Society calced at?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 23, 2017)

FlyingPan said:


> Any predictions for how much the OPverse is going to grow stat-wise?


Light speed, Planet level DC and Durability.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 23, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The bomber activated the fuse.
> 
> Oxidisation occurred within a second, as the incendiary bomb’s blast spread.
> 
> ...





Any idea how fast she needs to be to dodge that explosion?

@Nighty the Mighty @iwandesu


----------



## Divell (Apr 23, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Any idea how fast she needs to be to dodge that explosion?
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty @iwandesu



A explosion goes as fast as *1000 m/s* (*3100 feet per second*)

You would need to know how many meters did she jumps and then divides it by that, then get the result.


----------



## Divell (Apr 23, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Light speed, Planet level DC and Durability.


Doubt it. But then again, Oda has a planet with 2 known moon (in chapter 392 we see seven satellites), so at least Continent lv. But then again, he may just keep Luffy in large Island to Country lv. Luffy's known opponents aside from Black Beard aren't powerful in terms of physical strength.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Any idea how fast she needs to be to dodge that explosion?
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty @iwandesu



doubt it tbqh


----------



## Sablés (Apr 24, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> doubt it tbqh


Didn't Santi teach you to answer in  full sentences? Stop vaguefagging and elaborate


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Didn't Santi teach you to answer in  full sentences? Stop vaguefagging and elaborate



the portrayal of what happened would make her a reality warper, super durable or give her the ability to phase through things

Frame 1:


Frame 2:


Frame 3:


the blast wave (aka the fast bit) is portrayed as massively faster than her and clearly outspeeds her (considering it crosses most of the frame before she even begins to react to it) but somehow it doesn't actually hit her at all despite being omnidirectional

so she phased through the shockwave I guess?

tl;dr the scene can't be used as calc fodder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 24, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> the portrayal of what happened would make her a reality warper, super durable or give her the ability to phase through things to
> 
> Frame 1:
> 
> ...


Lmao

More importantly though. Dartg, wut r u doing? The video is meant to clarify what's happening, its not canon.

What's important is the text. Why do you think I put it in there? My problem with that bit is that it doesn't say how far she jumped but maybe there could be another way to calc  a feat here.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Lmao
> 
> More importantly though. Dartg, wut r u doing? The video is meant to clarify what's happening, its not canon.
> 
> What's important is the text. Why do you think I put it in there? My problem with that bit is that it doesn't say how far she jumped but maybe there could be another way to calc  a feat here.





text is way too vague and seems to be suggesting that she just tanked it to the face somehow


----------



## Sablés (Apr 24, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> text is way too vague and seems to be suggesting that she just tanked it to the face somehow


Nah, that's unlikely.

The series has pretty consistent feats of Shiki not-being-all-that-tanky; anything that can so much as smash concrete would fuck her over. Plus, a little later and this dude creates a future where she dies via his bombs anyway.

She had to dodge it or else she'd be BBQ. Figure that would at least mean she was faster than the 'splosion.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Nah, that's unlikely.
> 
> The series has pretty consistent feats of Shiki not-being-all-that-tanky; anything that can so much as smash concrete would fuck her over. Plus, a little later and this dude creates a future where she dies via his bombs anyway.
> 
> She had to dodge it or else she'd be BBQ. Figure that would at least mean she was faster than the 'splosion.



>had to dodge it

reread your own quote

it literally says she didn't


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 24, 2017)

> *Ryougi Shiki was hit from the side by the blast*.
> 
> So far, it was according to his vision. The bomber’s precognition can never be wrong. Yet – he still cannot see the ‘future form’ of the bloodied, charred girl.
> 
> ...



basically nasu is a fucking idiot who doesn't understand how explosions work seems to be what's going on here, for some reason the text seems to be labouring under the illusion that the only damaging part of the explosion is the firey bit and is entirely disregarding the immense trauma that would be associated with the blastwave (supersonic expansion of pressure)

Shiki lets herself be carried away by the blast (overpressure, the fast bit) in order to avoid the conflagration (fire, the slow bit)


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 25, 2017)

Divell said:


> Doubt it. But then again, Oda has a planet with 2 known moon (in chapter 392 we see seven satellites), so at least Continent lv. But then again, he may just keep Luffy in large Island to Country lv. Luffy's known opponents aside from Black Beard aren't powerful in terms of physical strength.


I know you're a known troll but you can do better.


----------



## Divell (Apr 25, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> I know you're a known troll but you can do better.


If you want me I can try. But for real, Lucky's enemies have more AoE than DC.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 28, 2017)

Blade said:


> 1) how strong is the Umineko verse?
> 
> from what i remember when it was debated here, it had several universe level+ and FTL characters or it is much stronger?
> 
> is the manga/anime canon to the video games? basically, what is canon to that verse?



It has a number of mid-tier characters who are universal but some of them like Maria lack experience and are glass-canons.

The high-tiers, which consist of the bulk of the relevant cast are multiversal  of the highest degree starting from Beatrice whose gameboard she sustains, comprises an infinite amount of universes.

The top-tiers are Megaversal from Lambdadelta which directly extends to Bernkastel, Featherine, Overlord Cats and E9 Battler.

Manga is canon to the video games. The final arc is actually an improvement (admitted by the author himself from what i remember) over the games.

Just about everyone worth their salt is MFTL in the billions iirc. Others (which generally consist of inferior avatars) are MHS+

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Azzuri (May 7, 2017)

How strong is the Xenogears, Terrianigma, and Chrono Cross verse?


----------



## shade0180 (May 7, 2017)

Koopa said:


> Xenogears


Multiversal


Koopa said:


> Chrono Cross verse?


Continent level, MHS to Relastivistic, maybe higher considering it is a sequel for Chrono Trigger.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lavos at his strongest is multiversal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (May 7, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Multiversal
> 
> Continent level, MHS to Relastivistic, maybe higher considering it is a sequel for Chrono Trigger.
> 
> ...


So how would Fei Wong fare in the Marvel or DC universe?


----------



## Deer Lord (May 13, 2017)

I got a question;
So there are these two elder evil abomination thingies, and when fully awakened they can induce global catastrophies
(one can bring a global ice age and the other can cover the world in storms)

But the thing is the sourcebook they appear in states that they can be beaten by a party of town level+ characters with some difficulty. And in general it does not rate them as threats that even require epic level heroes.

So what to make of this?
I was guessing that these global abilities are just not things they translate to a physical thing they can dish out, or maybe associated with their nature, and thus not so relevant to a vs setting.

Its also worth noting that other stuff described in the book are also world affecting evils but are described as stuff that no mortal can ever hope to stop if they get out, contrary to the two in question.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2017)

Blade said:


> does anyone remember how strong was the Sidonia no Kishi verse?
> 
> 
> 
> :vegitobatman


blowing up planet sized gaunas at relativistic speeds since 4000 BC
definitely above large planet level i guess

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CapFalcon (May 14, 2017)

How strong is the Asura's Wrath verse accurately?


----------



## CapFalcon (May 16, 2017)

I see.

Anyways, if I remember correct, didn't Asura destroy a Naraka-like dimension in his fight against Chakravartin?


----------



## Warlordgab (May 19, 2017)

Given Parasite could absorb Flash' power, could Silver Surfer theorically absorb Flash's share of the Speed Force energy as he did with Hulk's gamma radiation? And please elaborate on this matter


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 5, 2017)

Apologies if this possibly 'nerdy' question does not belong here but I am really curious and not sure where else to ask. Basically, is there any point to create/participate in versus debates if someone (ie. me) is curious about capabilities of a party (character, technology, verse, etc) but does not have any strong opinion about them (that is, is not really a fan/hater, not interested in 'wanking' or downplaying said party) and tries to be as neutral and rational as possible? I am asking because whenever I go to various vs boards, I see so much of arguing, flaming and in general so many negative emotions.

Again, sorry if this is not a proper question to ask.


----------



## Solar (Jun 5, 2017)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Apologies if this possibly 'nerdy' question does not belong here but I am really curious and not sure where else to ask. Basically, is there any point to create/participate in versus debates if someone (ie. me) is curious about capabilities of a party (character, technology, verse, etc) but does not have any strong opinion about them (that is, is not really a fan/hater, not interested in 'wanking' or downplaying said party) and tries to be as neutral and rational as possible? I am asking because whenever I go to various vs boards, I see so much of arguing, flaming and in general so many negative emotions.
> 
> Again, sorry if this is not a proper question to ask.


That is no problem and is generally preferred. Do not take any insults thrown your way personally because they are meant in jest.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Again, sorry if this is not a proper question to ask.



Take the insult in strides.

You don't even need to take any of this seriously, to the point it could affect you mentally because as far as this goes it's just a hobby and something we just want to talk about.

 the best method though is still use the resources of whatever site you are going/using to before posting a thread. (IE: Naruto/hero Academia calc blogs, OBDWiki, for this site)

Basically do your own research even if it is half ass at least you can get a general knowledge about things you want to figure out.

If you can't really come to a conclusion make a thread which could be a range within what you have grasp, and that's the best you could probably do if you really don't want to delve into the verse.


----------



## Solar (Jun 22, 2017)

Sablés said:


> The top-tiers are Megaversal from Lambdadelta which directly extends to Bernkastel, Featherine, Overlord Cats and E9 Battler.
> 
> Just about everyone worth their salt is MFTL in the billions iirc. Others (which generally consist of inferior avatars) are MHS+



Nay for E9 Battler. Or at least include E9 Ange if you wish to include him.

And they are faster than billions for certain (though I don't recall any feat being there). Though I've never felt the need to calculate any actual speed since the relevant beings in the series who win their matches in here more often than not fly around an infinite multiverse already. 

And I think Beatrice got plopped to somewhere within but not infinite multiversal.

Anyway,  I was thinking of a Lain vs _Dragon Ball Super_ match in my head (I generally do not post battles and certainly not ones of overused series), and I just wantes to confirm here whether I'm correct in assuming that Zeno has no way of permanently putting her down.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 22, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Nay for E9 Battler. Or at least include E9 Ange if you wish to include him.


Feel free to correct me here since I'll defer to you on this.

-E9 is weaponized anti-magic that isn't quite the same as the rules of Beatrice's game (where damage can be done by presenting a winning argument or vice versa for defense)

-Ange beat Bernkastel using that game, which accounts for power to an extent. EX: Will couldn't anything to Bernkastel despite having a solid defense and lost instead.

In Battler's case, I understand why The Overlord Cats couldn't damage him. He on the other hand, punched Bern's lights out with no words involved, meaning he couldn't have been playing by Beato's rules there. I took it as E9 Battler being able to negate magic on a megaversal scale.


----------



## Solar (Jun 23, 2017)

I am on my phone, so it's difficult to say all I wish to say on this. So I will be concise.



Sablés said:


> -E9 is weaponized anti-magic that isn't quite the same as the rules of Beatrice's game (where damage can be done by presenting a winning argument or vice versa for defense)



Not so much weaponized, it's just a representation of the users heart in regards to certain issues and can be used to deny things other than magic, such as truths and possibility of events even happening. It's conceptual in the same way that the swords and other weapons exist and are used. 

In Episode 3: 



> And their might did not change from what it normally was.
> "Wha, .........i, i, it was deflected?!?! There's no barrier, it was deflected with resistance alone... F, 45, Target Measurement!!"
> "45, understood...............huh, ......whaaaa...?! Th, this is, ......am I broken? Am I insane......? A, Anti-Magic Resistance Power, Endless Nine... E, even mythical-class magical attacks won't be effective on the target!!"
> The warheads for the golden bows could penetrate any magical armor with their mutual corrosion.
> ...





> H-his anti-magic resistance rate in Endless Nines!! Even mythic-level magic attacks will have no effect!
> 
> You are fools ... That shield is a manifestation of Battler-sama's rejection of magic. Even that madam's Gungnir cannot touch him when he is this serious.



It's similar to the representation of weapons (Blue Key, Golden Longsword, etc) in the games and debates but used outside of them at times. It's not tied to magic power anymore than the weapons used by Dlanor are tied to her power. 

That's why it's not correct to say he tanked an attack by the Overlord cats. He did not tank it, he did not believe that they could harm him so they did not. Just like it's not correct to say Bernkastel one-shot Battler while using Endless Nines, for she did not.



Sablés said:


> -Ange beat Bernkastel using that game, which accounts for power to an extent. EX: Will couldn't anything to Bernkastel despite having a solid defense and lost instead.



Let's look at the Red Truth and all subsequent moves used by Will: Van Dine rules. Why didn't this affect Bernkastel? Sure, she's stronger than Will anyway, but it wasn't effective because of either one of two reasons: 1) Bernkastel had a counter to each of the Van Dine rules or 2) Van Dine rules aren't usable in this game. According to Ryukishi:



> If everything happens in complete accordance to Van Dine’s 20 Rules of Detective Fiction, then the motive becomes basically obsolete and is removed from the cornerstones of the story. So that’s how it became my goal to eliminate the 20 rules and how they vanished from Umineko.



Will never had a solid defense against Bernkastel, and she knew it. If he knew this as well (since he solved Beatrice's games, he probably knew), then he was just stalling for time for Lion to escape, which is consistent with what we see.

But that not being very important, Ange defeated Bernkastel because she refused to believe the Red Truth lobbed at her by Bernkastel. All truths Bernkastel used were effective, but Ange broke them anyway. But why? Because she believed that they weren't true. Remember in EP2, there was a moment when Battler almost used Endless Nines but couldn't because he didn't have total belief that magic didn't exist. Here because Ange didn't believe it, Bernkastel couldn't harm her with those truths. Bernkastel's near-death is probably similar to Beatrice's stated intention in the first half. Or anyone else's defeat. Death doesn't actually mean much in the series anyway.



Sablés said:


> In Battler's case, I understand why The Overlord Cats couldn't damage him. He on the other hand, punched Bern's lights out with no words involved, meaning he couldn't have been playing by Beato's rules there. I took it as E9 Battler being able to negate magic on a megaversal scale.



Well, he denied the possibility that he could hurt him in the first place, so yes, he can negate magic on that scale from that poiny of view. Though just about any character can do so, theoretically. They can probably negate even Featherine's magic. Though him punching her and blitzing her as so is an outlier. And he was not using Endless Nines when he attacked her anyway. Lambdadelta already stated that they couldn't defeat Bernkastel because they were far too weak in EP8, which is why they defended and defeated her with powers that don't rely on magical power.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 23, 2017)

Is it true that being bulletproof grants city block durability?


----------



## Drake3513 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sablés said:


> It has a number of mid-tier characters who are universal but some of them like Maria lack experience and are glass-canons.
> 
> The high-tiers, which consist of the bulk of the relevant cast are multiversal  of the highest degree starting from Beatrice whose gameboard she sustains, comprises an infinite amount of universes.
> 
> ...


How are they mftl? I am not doubting, just asking. The obd does not have a link to the feats.


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2017)

How powerful is Elizabeth from Bioshock Infinite?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 25, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Is it true that being bulletproof grants city block durability?



 No, it'll only grant city block level hardness (read: increased resistance against cutting and piercing attacks). I think willyvereb actually pointed that out in ChaosTheory123's "Bulletproof" blog that the result would only apply to hardness rating. There's also the fact hardness requirements drastically decrease if the thing in question has elastic properties (I plan to actually do a blog for this eventually as a matter of fact). Having city block level hardness won't make the overall durability city block level otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 25, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Anyway, I was thinking of a Lain vs _Dragon Ball Super_ match in my head (I generally do not post battles and certainly not ones of overused series), and I just wantes to confirm here whether I'm correct in assuming that Zeno has no way of permanently putting her down.



 I think this is really a case by case basis. Is there any confirmation that Lain can continue functioning outside the entire multiverse in-series? If so, she could likely evade it by being out of Zeno's reach. If no, she'd probably get caught by the reach of his power.


----------



## Solar (Jun 25, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> How are they mftl? I am not doubting, just asking. The obd does not have a link to the feats.



Their most commonly cited feats would be Erika outspeeding the lightspeed arrows of the Chiester Sisters and the fight between Lambdadelta and Bernkastel where they spam Big Bangs and Big Crunches and clash over and over.

My go-to is usually citing Bernkastel and Lambdadelta flying around the Sea of Fragments, where there are actual non-Fragment universes lying about.



> When Lambdadelta opened the envelope, a sparkling Fragment came rolling out in addition to the letter itself.
> 
> “My, my. Now here’s something interesting.”
> 
> *Indeed, this was a Fragment—the crystallization of a single world, extracted from among the myriad of multicolored universes in existence.*_ Heheh, I wonder what kind of world this Fragment contains. It has a pretty unique radiance to it._



The above Fragment contains hundreds of stars, possibly the entire Milky Way galaxy. It's also likely that it is a universe unto itself if it is consistant with the other games we have previously seen.

In Episode 5, we learn that it took some time for Bernkastel to travel to Beatrice's Fragment:



> "And now.........what kind of ending is this...? Have I won? Of course not! ......Battler's gotten his hands on a victory that neither you nor I can stand. ...*I had to withstand a staggering period of boredom just to come all the way out to this territory, just so that I could see Beatrice lamely and pathetically torn to bits.* I didn't come here to sip from a rotten yogurt Fragment like this!"



With the existance of actual universes instead of the abundantly more common Fragments, MFTL+ speed is almost surely a given. If I recall correctly, there was aboyher statement that called Beatrice's domain a "backwater" Fragment, though I cannot find the scene.

There is also the less talked about feat where Battler and Dlanor contest each other in Episode 5 or 6 in the Meta World (this feat is listed in the respect thread), where they were so "agile" that the concept of distance became irrelevant according to the narration. During another such contest where there is an active battle, Lambdadelta was able to block a strike from Dlanor by tossing a piece of popcorn at her blade while dozens of meters away from her.

There may be others I may have forgotten.


----------



## Drake3513 (Jun 25, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Their most commonly cited feats would be Erika outspeeding the lightspeed arrows of the Chiester Sisters and the fight between Lambdadelta and Bernkastel where they spam Big Bangs and Big Crunches and clash over and over.
> 
> My go-to is usually citing Bernkastel and Lambdadelta flying around the Sea of Fragments, where there are actual non-Fragment universes lying about.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard about the 'distance became irrelevent' feat. Thanks for the info by the way.


----------



## Solar (Jun 26, 2017)

I was actually referring to Lambdadelta blocking Dlanor from afar with popcorn, but I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Drake3513 (Jun 26, 2017)

Does tatsumaki scale from Mobs abilities, as in, does she automatically get the powers of mob like being able to turn into a ghost, redirect energy, learn peoples memories by absorbing their energy, send memories to people with his energy stuff like that?


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anybody know the biomass of plant-life alone? I tried to find it across the web but have had no luck with it. I would need it to hope to quantify some feats of planetary plant-destruction.


----------



## Babby (Jun 26, 2017)

How powerful is Toriko's White Demon compared to the rest of the cast? We know he needed one finger to kill a guy who was EoS and was Large Planet+ level, my issue with him is, because Toriko was rushed towards the end, we didn't really get much more information about him except for that feat + previous hype.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm on a KOF binge lately so

4 min 4 secs if it does not open. How big would assume Tung is here?He sends opponent flying into the sky then grows big enough to crush the enemy between both hands when they seem to be really high up in sky, his torso is above the clouds. These powers are canon mind you.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 26, 2017)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 4 min 4 secs if it does not open. How big would assume Tung is here?He sends opponent flying into the sky then grows big enough to crush the enemy between both hands when they seem to be really high up in sky, his torso is above the clouds. These powers are canon mind you.



 From what I looked up, the mid-basis of cloud altitude (not low enough to be fog, but no high enough to be at the upper end either) ranges between 2 to 6 kilometers high. So, you got that for a reference of a median height for Tung's growth.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 27, 2017)

Fang said:


> How powerful is Elizabeth from Bioshock Infinite?



somewhere between building level and multiverse level 

for real tho she should be able to do these:

>portal cuts
>bfr
>teleportation
>universe hopping
>pseudo-omniscience
>time travel
>by implication can't be killed unless you can kill all of her alternate selves at the same time because she seems to be a hivemind of alternate elizabeths
>can summon alternate elizabeths to do things

her limitation would be that she's physically slightly superhuman at best depending on how you interpret action hero tropes

that said I never got around to finishing burial at sea so some of this info could be outdated.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 28, 2017)

So... anyone here know the energy density of the Big Bang?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 28, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> So... anyone here know the energy density of the Big Bang?



it doesn't have one


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 28, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> somewhere between building level and multiverse level
> 
> for real tho she should be able to do these:
> 
> ...


Liz seems to have lost most if not all of her powers by the time Burial At Sea Part 2 comes around because of a stupid mistake she made at the end of Part 1.

Part 1 of BAS is pretty much post-Infinite storyline Liz with all her abilities intact, she's just keeping it on the down-low while she's in Rapture.


----------



## Fang (Jun 28, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> somewhere between building level and multiverse level
> 
> for real tho she should be able to do these:
> 
> ...



So did she create those other worlds/universes or simply can access them?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 28, 2017)

Fang said:


> So did she create those other worlds/universes or simply can access them?



elizabeth says she created them but when she says that she means in the sense that any action by any being in a many worlds multiverse 'creates' a universe by choosing that action.

e.g. you deciding whether to open the fridge or not 'creates' a universe where you decided to open the fridge and one where you decided not to open the fridge and one where you decided to open the fridge but then stubbed your toe getting up from the chair, etc.

it's not literal universal creation by her or anything


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 30, 2017)

Sartharion said:


> How powerful is Toriko's White Demon compared to the rest of the cast? We know he needed one finger to kill a guy who was EoS and was Large Planet+ level, my issue with him is, because Toriko was rushed towards the end, we didn't really get much more information about him except for that feat + previous hype.


I think it's possible to powerscale white to some space monster or something like that, I don't really remember what was the background of white. Maybe he's even at the level of the gods? Don't know, usually people just argue about Neo/Midora/Toriko


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Jul 1, 2017)

Can pushing feats scale to Attack Potency / Destructive Capacity if they are done at FTL speeds? For instance, Mon-El has a feat where he pushes a White Dwarf Star from one solar-system to another.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 1, 2017)

MatthewSchroeder said:


> Can pushing feats scale to Attack Potency / Destructive Capacity if they are done at FTL speeds? For instance, Mon-El has a feat where he pushes a White Dwarf Star from one solar-system to another.



 Normally, we just settle with overcoming GBE or orbital KE that a celestial body inherently possesses as a conservative minimum substitute for FTL KE that cannot be calced for obvious reasons. So, you could settle on a conservative low-end and high-end based on typical white dwarf star GBE and orbital velocity.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jul 2, 2017)

Don't we just go with
Can move something fast = can probably also destroy it
rule of thumb?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2017)

Any idea what would the minimal requirement be to sink an island and send it down into the deep ocean? I am aware the foundation needs to be sufficiently damaged for this to occur, but problem is I am unsure how to go about the appropriate method to achieve such a feat. Particularly, it's meant to determine how Akuma sunk the island in the video (it looks like a volcanic island by how it's shaped too).


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 3, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Any idea what would the minimal requirement be to sink an island and send it down into the deep ocean? I am aware the foundation needs to be sufficiently damaged for this to occur, but problem is I am unsure how to go about the appropriate method to achieve such a feat. Particularly, it's meant to determine how Akuma sunk the island in the video (it looks like a volcanic island by how it's shaped too).



I am not sure if that is what he actually did, but if you know the foundation's volume you could model a pulverized area as a cylinder which if destroyed would drop the rest of the volcanic island below sea level

would need to know how far under it went and be certain it was pulverization though


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2017)

@Qinglong 

 I'm wagering continental rise (3,000 meters below sea level) is possibly reasonable given it is a volcanic island and can reach down to the sea floor. Although, it likely didn't need the entire foundation to be destroyed either, which is also what I am sitting at on determining the minimal amount of foundation required to be destroyed. Surface height of island could work as a low-end for equivalent amount of foundation being destroyed?


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 3, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> @Qinglong
> 
> I'm wagering continental rise (3,000 meters below sea level) is possibly reasonable given it is a volcanic island and can reach down to the sea floor. Although, it likely didn't need the entire foundation to be destroyed either, which is also what I am sitting at on determining the minimal amount of foundation required to be destroyed. Surface height of island could work as a low-end for equivalent amount of foundation being destroyed?



If I remember this scene right Ryu was floating in the water without touching a bottom

so I would say at minimum it would have had to sink down far enough that the top of the peak is below sea level


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 3, 2017)

Alright, that should give me a basis perhaps if I don't get too lazy to actually do the calc.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 4, 2017)

You know... the deeper I analyze into the sinking of Gokuentou, the more I discover that Brohan may have actually inflated the results of his calc. I've actually tried to find the equivalent volume for below sea level landmass using minimum mountain height for the shortest mountain on the island as a basis and don't get anything beyond upper megatons of TNT.

 I think it's safe to say that the original Akuma calc was done incorrectly.


----------



## Nevan (Jul 6, 2017)

Where does Shuma-Gorath rank in the Marvel cosmic hierarchy?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 7, 2017)

Nevan said:


> Where does Shuma-Gorath rank in the Marvel cosmic hierarchy?


Above skyfathers and cube beings but typically below abstracts. Though hype wise he should be low abstract(if there was such a thing)


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 7, 2017)

Doesn't Shuma have complete rule over hundreds of universes through his sheer power? Seems to qualify for low multiverse level to me.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 7, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Doesn't Shuma have complete rule over hundreds of universes through his sheer power? Seems to qualify for low multiverse level to me.


There was mention of that from a few hell Lord's but I can't find the panel

edit- found it but you know Marvel loves to use the term dimensions instead of universes, but seeing as it's Shuma you could give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 12, 2017)

Two questions : 
1. Is there a directory or a blog for Nasuverse calcs ? I looked for a while and i found @Crimson King 's blog which has some calcs ? If more blogs/directories like his blog exist i would be grateful if someone would guide me to it.
2.What is the speed of your average servants nowdays ? I saw someone saying that they were upgraded to triple digits ? Is that true ?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 12, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> You know... the deeper I analyze into the sinking of Gokuentou, the more I discover that Brohan may have actually inflated the results of his calc. I've actually tried to find the equivalent volume for below sea level landmass using minimum mountain height for the shortest mountain on the island as a basis and don't get anything beyond upper megatons of TNT.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the original Akuma calc was done incorrectly.


Uh oh


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 12, 2017)

For thousands of years I laid dormant. Who has disturbed my -


reyatsuguy said:


> Two questions :
> 1. Is there a directory or a blog for Nasuverse calcs ? I looked for a while and i found @Crimson King 's blog which has some calcs ? If more blogs/directories like his blog exist i would be grateful if someone would guide me to it.
> 2.What is the speed of your average servants nowdays ? I saw someone saying that they were upgraded to triple digits ? Is that true ?



1. Your best bet is the nasu thread in the meta dome

2. 4 digit mach for high - top tier


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 12, 2017)

Crimson King said:


> 4 digit mach for high - top tier


What about the low-mid ones?  They still in the double digit range ?


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 12, 2017)

reyatsuguy said:


> What about the low-mid ones?  They still in the double digit range ?


Hell if I know.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Jul 12, 2017)

Crimson King said:


> Hell if I know


Well.. thanks for the info. Guess i have some searching to do since i want to do some matches involving servants ..but with their speed being all over the place is kinda hard to make a really balanced match.


----------



## BenTennyson (Jul 13, 2017)

I haven't been on OBD for a while now, but wasn't there a section here where you could make non-fictional fights too?

Like say animal vs animal or person vs person etc? Or can we just do that here?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 13, 2017)

BenTennyson said:


> I haven't been on OBD for a while now, but wasn't there a section here where you could make non-fictional fights too?
> 
> Like say animal vs animal or person vs person etc? Or can we just do that here?



As far as I know such a section has never existed, you can make threads like that in the main OBD if you wish


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone has any idea what comic issue this is? Seems like a pretty good feat for Cap but I can't find the whole scene.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 15, 2017)

What kind of durability to you get for flying through earth's core? I know it's like 3.6 million times normal atmospheric pressure down there, I just don't know what that would translate too in OBD terms.  




MatthewSchroeder said:


> Anyone has any idea what comic issue this is? Seems like a pretty good feat for Cap but I can't find the whole scene.


Not a Cap feat. Mags is controlling the shield, it's from Civil War: House of M.


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Jul 21, 2017)

I always see this image being used as a supposed appearance of The Great Evil Beast, but I was never able to figure out the comic it comes from. Is it even legit?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2017)

MatthewSchroeder said:


> I always see this image being used as a supposed appearance of The Great Evil Beast, but I was never able to figure out the comic it comes from. Is it even legit?



LOL

that's not the great evil beast, it's not even a DC comic

it's from a comic called Artesia, which I've been meaning to read but always forget to get around to:

Deadline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks Nighty. 

I still see it being used for GEB a lot. Even the OBD-wiki uses it as a pic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 21, 2017)

Sloth said:


> What kind of durability to you get for flying through earth's core? I know it's like 3.6 million times normal atmospheric pressure down there, I just don't know what that would translate too in OBD terms.


Pay attention to me!






Please.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2017)

Sloth said:


> Pay attention to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obd has never had a good standardised way to deal with pressure afaik

I remember this coming up back in the fishman island arc of one piece when Sanji is like 8km below the surface of the ocean which is also a fuckton of pressure

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> obd has never had a good standardised way to deal with pressure afaik
> 
> I remember this coming up back in the fishman island arc of one piece when Sanji is like 8km below the surface of the ocean which is also a fuckton of pressure


I found an old post from @Reznor asking about pressure-to-durability in a thread about surviving inside the sun. He never did seem to get an answer in that thread; discussion shifted to other aspects of surviving inside of a star.

I also saw a  where @Amon Lancelot worked some _sweet magicy science_ to get acceleration (in gs) out of pascals. @iwandesu then converted that into ke some how; presumably with some other form of dark magic. Whatever they did should work here too. Unless I just understand nothing about anything. Thoroughly possible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Solar (Jul 22, 2017)

I recall Fluttershy calculating Celestia surviving the the pressure inside the sun before. But it has since been hard deleted.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 22, 2017)

@Nighty the Mighty

Wouldn't being in the center of the Earth essentially mean you where being compressed by the mass of the Earth acceleraing towards a single point at a rate of 9.8m/s^2? In other words, wouldn't it be effectively the same as being crushed by the Earth itself?

Cold we assume a minimum compression of the character's body (like 1mm)  to get Force and then get joules/m^2?

Doing it that way gets you somewhere in the terraton range. Country level _sounds_ right, but I have no idea if this method actually makes any sense.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> obd has never had a good standardised way to deal with pressure afaik


Ultimately because energy, not force, is the standardized way of dealing damage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2017)

Reznor said:


> Ultimately because energy, not force, is the standardized way of dealing damage.



now that we're in the middle of reforming things this is maybe something to consider changing as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (Jul 22, 2017)

Sloth said:


> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> Wouldn't being in the center of the Earth essentially mean you where being compressed by the mass of the Earth acceleraing towards a single point at a rate of 9.8m/s^2? In other words, wouldn't it be effectively the same as being crushed by the Earth itself?
> 
> ...


P = F/A = E/V is a probably better starting point.

Also, you have to contextualize it to the target the same way you would temperature based attacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 22, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> now that we're in the middle of reforming things this is maybe something to consider changing as well


I've noticed that when quantifying real-world physics feats - sports, combat, vehicular accidents - people generally use force, as apposed to energy. I always wondered why we didn't.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 22, 2017)

Sloth said:


> I found an old post from @Reznor asking about pressure-to-durability in a thread about surviving inside the sun. He never did seem to get an answer in that thread; discussion shifted to other aspects of surviving inside of a star.
> 
> I also saw a  where @Amon Lancelot worked some _sweet magicy science_ to get acceleration (in gs) out of pascals. @iwandesu then converted that into ke some how; presumably with some other form of dark magic. Whatever they did should work here too. Unless I just understand nothing about anything. Thoroughly possible.


Amon kun used a wrong strain or something tbh.
I did nothing but calculate zoro's PE btw


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 22, 2017)

Reznor said:


> Ultimately because energy, not force, is the standardized way of dealing damage.


Because it is far easier to calc energy with our current worked out joule formulas than looking for homunguous force formulas that no one payed attention before.
Although It doesn't change much except way less people know how to explore


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2017)

Did we have a blog/thread with super sentai ranking?


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone has any idea what comic this is? This is a really good feat, but I can't find the full page anywhere online.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Aug 13, 2017)

Many times I argued with people who thinks that real life bomb are insanely strong even compared to fictional character like people in naruto or think that throwing people into space or falling from the atmosphere are feats better than people destroying mountains or stuff like that. How would you deal with that? I was searching for a comparison with meteors to show what a 20-50-100 megaton power can really do, but I can't find a list of meteor impact with estimated power value, someone knows it? any better idea?


----------



## Reznor (Aug 13, 2017)

How do you deal with people that think the sun is hax and can kill people with large star+ level durability instantly? What do you do if they have millions of viewers on youtube?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bad Wolf (Aug 13, 2017)

Reznor said:


> How do you deal with people that think the sun is hax and can kill people with large star+ level durability instantly? What do you do if they have millions of viewers on youtube?


Find a real life feat to argue about something? The meteor thing I think it's quite good but it's hard to get size of the meteor + crater size + energy of the impact in one place. I don't really need to change the mind of some youtuber and his millions of viewers, for that I would ask for something else, like some mind control power


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 13, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> Find a real life feat to argue about something? The meteor thing I think it's quite good but it's hard to get size of the meteor + crater size + energy of the impact in one place. I don't really need to change the mind of some youtuber and his millions of viewers, for that I would ask for something else, like some mind control power


 I'm pretty sure the wikipedia page for meteors had a force value in it for the average one


----------



## Irradiance (Aug 14, 2017)

How are techniques that use the combined power of multiple characters usually evaluated in regards to the DC of the individual participants?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 15, 2017)

Irradiance said:


> How are techniques that use the combined power of multiple characters usually evaluated in regards to the DC of the individual participants?


 usually they're divided by the amount of peiple that helped


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 15, 2017)

Irradiance said:


> How are techniques that use the combined power of multiple characters usually evaluated in regards to the DC of the individual participants?



depends on the context basically

if there's an implied power boost or one person contributed more than the other or w.e then we take that into account.


----------



## Drake3513 (Aug 17, 2017)

In an episode of hxh 2011 the narrator says killua runs at thd speed of lightning. Is this considered a feat?


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 17, 2017)

Statements only work if there are feats and further elaboration such as X characters moves the exact speed of lightning right down to the value in order to corroborate with that claim. Otherwise, it's just hyperbolic metaphors without either of those to support those kind of lines.


----------



## Drake3513 (Aug 17, 2017)

I asked this question once. Can somebody answer me?


Drake3513 said:


> Does tatsumaki scale from Mobs abilities, in, does she automatically get the powers of mob like being able to turn into a ghost, redirect energy, learn peoples memories by absorbing their energy, send memories to people with his energy stuff like that?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 17, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> I asked this question once



I would say no.


----------



## Drake3513 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I would say no.


That's the argument somebody used against mob in a mp100 vs opm thread that I made here a while ago. So if tatsumaki does not get those powers doeles that mean any ghost can just possess an opm character no matter how strong they are since they don't have a ny resisistance against possession?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 17, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> That's the argument somebody used against mob in a mp100 vs opm thread that I made here a while ago. So if tatsumaki does not get those powers doeles that mean any ghost can just possess an opm character no matter how strong they are since they don't have a ny resisistance against possession?


I don't know enough about OPM to answer this question


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 17, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> In an episode of hxh 2011 the narrator says killua runs at thd speed of lightning. Is this considered a feat?


 is it in the manga?


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 17, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> That's the argument somebody used against mob in a mp100 vs opm thread that I made here a while ago. So if tatsumaki does not get those powers doeles that mean any ghost can just possess an opm character no matter how strong they are since they don't have a ny resisistance against possession?



 Really depends on the method of possession. If it's the parasitic type where the user is directly accessing the body to gain control of the victim, I presume the obstacle of needing to overcome physical attributes come into play. If it's based on hijacking the mind or soul, well... the victim needs feats of high enough mental and spiritual attributes to prevent themselves from being possessed since those are non-physical attributes.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 17, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> is it in the manga?


it's the kanmuru...

 it's a name of a skill which is part of kanmuru.. 電光石火 - Denka Senka - it could be translated into lightning speed or Quick attack .. Some people take the name lightning speed seriously to the point they equate it to speed of lightning.... when there was like 3 to 4 pages explaining that it only works to enhance Killua's speed to the limits of his (Current) potential ..

In actuality It works as a prediction ability for killua where he pre-program his actions to reflexively respond to any malicious intent by his enemy countering them before they even process what they intend to do rending them their freedom of movement..


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 18, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> it's the kanmuru...
> 
> it's a name of a skill which is part of kanmuru.. 電光石火 - Denka Senka - it could be translated into lightning speed or Quick attack .. Some people take the name lightning speed seriously to the point they equate it to speed of lightning.... when there was like 3 to 4 pages explaining that it only works to enhance Killua's speed to the limits of his (Current) potential ..
> 
> In actuality It works as a prediction ability for killua where he pre-program his actions to reflexively respond to any malicious intent by his enemy countering them before they even process what they intend to do rending them their freedom of movement..


 I was referring to the narrator saying Killua runs at the speed of lightning


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 18, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I was referring to the narrator saying Killua runs at the speed of lightning


 which episode is it anyway? denka senka also translate to speed of lightning so..... either there's a separate time it was told or it was a mistake in the interpretation when they were introducing kanmuru.


----------



## Drake3513 (Aug 19, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I don't know enough about OPM to answer this question


Oh, well thanks anyway.


----------



## Drake3513 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Really depends on the method of possession. If it's the parasitic type where the user is directly accessing the body to gain control of the victim, I presume the obstacle of needing to overcome physical attributes come into play. If it's based on hijacking the mind or soul, well... the victim needs feats of high enough mental and spiritual attributes to prevent themselves from being possessed since those are non-physical attributes.


Its the second one. So I guess mogami solos opm verse.


----------



## OtakuBlackAD (Aug 21, 2017)

how strong is the persona 5 verse?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 23, 2017)

OtakuBlackAD said:


> how strong is the persona 5 verse?



pretty sure they are still multiversal..


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 23, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> pretty sure they are still multiversal..



I think you're confusing that for the greater SMT, Persona has always been the far weaker than the mainline SMT. Even Persona 1 and 2, the strongest of the series, are only universe level. Persona 5 only caps a galaxy level via the highest showing move in the game iirc.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 23, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I think you're confusing that for the greater SMT, Persona has always been the far weaker than the mainline SMT. Even Persona 1 and 2, the strongest of the series, are only universe level. Persona 5 only caps a galaxy level via the highest showing move in the game iirc.


I remember a mutual friend of ours did find a few multiversal feats for P2. It also helps that Tamaki is in P2 and she herself is likely multiversal. To what degree I'm not sure since the game isn't translated.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2017)

How stronk is Hellboy 

@Nighty the Mighty


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> How stronk is Hellboy
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty


As strong as Sables cheating on you


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> As strong as Sables cheating on you


Who is that?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Who is that?


The man that divorced you and took all your money


----------



## Imagine (Aug 23, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> The man that divorced you and took all your money


I never married anyone


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> I never married anyone


Then explain why you're poor


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 23, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> I remember a mutual friend of ours did find a few multiversal feats for P2. It also helps that Tamaki is in P2 and she herself is likely multiversal. To what degree I'm not sure since the game isn't translated.



 Sounds like it could be a few overlooked feats there since this is the first time I've heard of that.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 23, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Sounds like it could be a few overlooked feats there since this is the first time I've heard of that.


I think it was because of Nyar controlling several timelines or something to that effect. There's also SMT If... being a canonical precursor to Persona 1 & 2 and Tamaki appearing in P2. I'm not sure if SMT If...Hazama Chapter is canon or not but supposedly in one of the routes you can fight Lucifer in his angelic form but he's apparently weakened.


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 23, 2017)

Are timelines equated to full-blown universes in Persona (or SMT for that matter)?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 23, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Are timelines equated to full-blown universes in Persona (or SMT for that matter)?


They most certainly are as in P2, Nyar wiped out the original Persona timeline except for Tokyo. An entire universe gets destroyed and Nyar likely has power over both that timeline and the other timeline where the sequel to P2 takes place.


----------



## Toratorn (Aug 23, 2017)

I remember someone talking about potentially ~solar system level Toriko, but what feat exactly is used for that and how impressive was it in biggatons?


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 23, 2017)

I recall it was @God Movement who brought that up months back. I think it involved Teppei, but forgot the rest of the context otherwise... my memory on the entire thing is admittedly foggy.


----------



## Toratorn (Aug 23, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> I recall it was @God Movement who brought that up months back. I think it involved Teppei, but forgot the rest of the context otherwise... my memory on the entire thing is admittedly foggy.


Teppei stopping a planet from explosion that was said to be more powerful that a supernova, you mean? Thought it was more about Neo eating stars.


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 23, 2017)

Toratorn said:


> Teppei stopping a planet from explosion that was said to be more powerful that a supernova, you mean? Thought it was more about Neo eating stars.



 He more likely refers to Teppei since he marked him as a future note for potential solar system level Toriko at the OBD wiki, but hey. Can't say too much about where Neo falls into the context of GM's discovery, although that may be likely as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't remember most of this stuff. I remember Teppei stopping the planet, but most people disagreed that constituted to him directly opposing the energy.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Aug 23, 2017)

It was chaostheory123 and it was about Neo puking, but no one tried to calc it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 24, 2017)

Imagine said:


> How stronk is Hellboy
> 
> @Nighty the Mighty



Fairly superhuman but not shounen tier.

Off the top of my head:

Physical strength - He can use tree trunks like javelins and the right hand of doom is a pretty good beatstick that has been used to punch through walls and make big impacts as he punches out giant monsters.

Durability - This is a bit of question mark, hellboy gets stabbed and damaged a lot by the various monsters he fights so he doesn't seem to be hugely more durable than an actual human however there are a few feats that suggest otherwise. One time he gets electrocuted with enough electricity to light up Hamburg for example and he's tanked a few explosions in his time. There's also a difference between Hellboy and his hand - the hand could arguably by some measure of planet level but I'd have to reread some stuff to be sure. Basically the point is Hellboy can block things out of his weight class using the hand.

Damage soak - determining his regen is further complicated by the guys insane damage soak, he can shrug off being stabbed and so on without being that concerned about it and he's in general just really hard to put down permanently.

Speed - vaguely superhuman maybe, I don't remember anything even remotely impressive in this regard however.

Some of this could potentially be powerscaled from other beings in the series but I'm not confident about that.

When I read it I wasn't really noting feats


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Aug 24, 2017)

What do you do in an instance where a character can create a "universe", but there's nothing explicitly confirming that it is the same size as ours, but there is also nothing that explicitly confirms that it is a pocket universe?


----------



## Nep Heart (Aug 24, 2017)

MatthewSchroeder said:


> What do you do in an instance where a character can create a "universe", but there's nothing explicitly confirming that it is the same size as ours, but there is also nothing that explicitly confirms that it is a pocket universe?



 If it's outright confirmed to be a full-blown universe with substantial evidence leading to such, but nothing about its is elaborated on, we just default on baseline universe level. Granted, we really could use proper tiering for different levels of "universe level," but that's sadly the best we can work with at the moment. Although, we do use "a universe with an infinitely large/infinite quantity of realms" for the highest end of universe level around here such as the composition of ToAru's universe with its infinite phases for example.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Fairly superhuman but not shounen tier.
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


u suk


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 24, 2017)

Imagine said:


> u suk


Is that projection I'm seeing?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Is that projection I'm seeing?


Nah I'm awesome


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 24, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Nah I'm awesome


Good you've still got some self esteem after that divorce settlement left you penniless and eating your own shit.


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Aug 24, 2017)

@Ampchu 

Yeah, but there's little to no detail given. They just say "She can create a universe" but that's it.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 24, 2017)

MatthewSchroeder said:


> @Ampchu
> 
> Yeah, but there's little to no detail given. They just say "She can create a universe" but that's it.


which series is this from/scan or shot of the quote?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 25, 2017)

This shit had been bugging me for awhile. Me and my friend were having a Debate about speed. He thinks it's speed is split. I. E travel speed and combat speed. He said green lantern as ftl travel speed but only human combat speed. He back this up by saying Usain bolt has a fast travel speed, but that doesn't mean he's one of fastest fighters. What do think of this? The Usain bolt example made sense to me but idk understand how someone like green lantern could fly faster than light but only have human combat speed. What's the fault in this split speed logic?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 25, 2017)

His example is inane and the scale he frames it at too small

Average humans react in .3 seconds, a "peak human" reacts a pithy 3 times faster.  Peak human punch speed is something like 19 m/s.  It would sub human to divide that punching speed by 3.  It would be akin to a generic run between the pace of a sprint and jog for the average asshole.

Even the widest gap between human reaction and movement doesn't exceed 1/200th a human's speed vs whatever they're manually operating (do we even manually operate hypersonic shit?)

And good luck ending up in the correct star system, let alone planet if you can only travel fast but not react in time and perpetually end up overshooting your target because scale in space is that fucking ridiculous and margin for error in degree of trajectory is slim as all hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 25, 2017)

Right

And there's a difference to being able to react to a stimulus and Having the muscle memory appropriate to move accordingly

So even if Bolt receives the signals as fast as another fucker that is predisposed to move accordingly, Bolt lacking that will either waste movements trying to defend or make an incorrect knee jerk reaction anyway

This only matters however when the combatants are roughly on a similar scale, a vast disparity mitigates any effect skill can or will have


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Sep 5, 2017)

If there is a character who has universal feats like having his mere presence contort the universe or being able to reunite 2 universes into one primordial chaos, yet he brags about destroying countries and his top general talks about destroying villages, would it just be assumed the two latter feats are merely anti-feats? Could it be explained he did not want to accidentally destroy the universe he was in (As said, he was going to reunite this universe with another, why destroy it?)?


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 5, 2017)

>Anti-feats

 I swear to God...


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Sep 5, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> >Anti-feats
> 
> I swear to God...


Anti-Feats, low-ends, etc. IDK what they are called. I am just wondering if the lower end feats in what I described above would just be discredited?


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 5, 2017)

Normally, I'd say context is important, but there are cases where authors sometimes can't get that entirely straight either. It's the same reason why we see plenty of fictional authors overrate the penetration power of modern day firearms against the likes of characters who have shrugged off attacks vastly beyond that level, although the scenario you've described is an exaggerated version of my example here. If the higher end feats actually exist (as in not merely just an in-story or word of god statement), then it should still be accounted for as a representation of their power.

There has been contexts which are pretty common in fiction where characters who can easily wipe out star clusters brag about destroying a mere city not because to show off their power so much as targeting a special location that their foe holds sentimental value for, thus are doing it for psychological effect... such as Western comic books being a shining example.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone got the island level calc for G Gundam?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2017)

7 min 11 secs. How fast is Terry Bogard into bullet timing here?


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 14, 2017)

Tranquil Fury said:


> 7 min 11 secs. How fast is Terry Bogard into bullet timing here?



Well, he dodged at a very point-blank range, which is ridiculously close. I suck with pixel scaling most of the time, but I wouldn't be surprised if that came out at low hypersonic considering most speed calcs tend to use meters, handgun rounds are usually supersonic (some of the fastest ones are supersonic+) and that couldn't be more than several centimeters at most.


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Sep 19, 2017)

Can a character creating / causing gravitational waves be quantified?


----------



## Irradiance (Sep 22, 2017)

How is Reality Warping small structures usually judged stat wise around here?
Like for Moons and above the GBE is taken, right? But what is with things like countries, cities or buildings?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 22, 2017)

Outside Man of Miracles, Divine Spawn, God & Satan, who are the strongest Image characters?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 27, 2017)

Talking is a free action. I know what it means. But do we have an article or an indeph explanation for what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Sep 27, 2017)

I think I just upgraded the BnHA verse, 

Do we have the calc for Al Might's first chapter feat?


----------



## Drake3513 (Sep 30, 2017)

How do I calc the energy needed to shake an object? Do I use the formula for kinetic energy or is there some other way?


----------



## Divell (Sep 30, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> How do I calc the energy needed to shake an object? Do I use the formula for kinetic energy or is there some other way?


Depends on what you mean by shake.


----------



## Drake3513 (Sep 30, 2017)

Divell said:


> Depends on what you mean by shake.


The one I am trying to calc involves shaking a huge space station with a bomb ( metroid fusion). The game test says an explosion rocked the space station and its later confirmed to be caused by a power bomb.


----------



## Divell (Sep 30, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> The one I am trying to calc involves shaking a huge space station with a bomb ( metroid fusion). The game test says an explosion rocked the space station and its later confirmed to be caused by a power bomb.


Any other info? The size of the station, etc.


----------



## Drake3513 (Oct 1, 2017)

Divell said:


> Any other info? The size of the station, etc.


 The ship had an anti-matter bomb powerful enough to vaporise a planet. I was thinking of taking the mass needed to do that and using it as the minimum mass of the ship.


----------



## Divell (Oct 1, 2017)

Drake3513 said:


> The ship had an anti-matter bomb powerful enough to vaporise a planet. I was thinking of taking the mass needed to do that and using it as the minimum mass of the ship.


Not recommend. You can scale the ship and use it's 20% due being hollow and multiply it's mass by whatever metal is being use in.

Pd: volume not mass.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry, I somehow missed this thread.

What is the single most powerful being in the Final Fantasy franchise and how powerful is he/she/it?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 7, 2017)

Endless Mike said:


> What is the single most powerful being in the Final Fantasy franchise and how powerful is he/she/it?



the Crystal and Void(?Chaos) I think. most likely multiversal.

@ChaosTheory123


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> the Crystal and Void(?Chaos) I think. most likely multiversal.
> 
> @ChaosTheory123



Multiversal can mean anything from effecting 2 to infinite universes. Please give a little more information.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 7, 2017)

Endless Mike said:


> Multiversal can mean anything from effecting 2 to infinite universes. Please give a little more information.



Basically every ff franchise is included, the summon monsters own universe I think and some other things that can create/summon their own universe in the franchise, no idea if that equates to infinite or not.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Oct 7, 2017)

Endless Mike said:


> Sorry, I somehow missed this thread.
> 
> What is the single most powerful being in the Final Fantasy franchise and how powerful is he/she/it?



Probably something or someone from Final Fantasy XI, the first MMO

@Haruhi Suzumiya can elaborate having actually played the game and made the respect thread


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Basically every ff franchise is included, the summon monsters own universe I think and some other things that can create/summon their own universe in the franchise, no idea if that equates to infinite or not.



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Solar (Oct 7, 2017)

"Countless" multiverse level scaling from some vessel of a god merging all of the universes together. From that vessel, there are mabye 21~ characters who get scaled to it or are simply stronger than it.

The strongest is either the Great Crystal (XI), the Void (FF), Neo-Exdeath (V), Altana (XI), or Promathia (XI). It's very close in my opinion.

The Great Crystal defeated the Void, but it was then sucked dry of power and shattered by Altana. Balamor said that Altana couldn't defeat the Void, but how much that statement matters is unknown. Balamor has never seen Altana fight, and while Altana did nothing to stop the Void herself, that's a consistent characters trait for her. (No one'e going to argue that she couldn't stomp all over the messes of Wings of the Goddess if she actually did something, for example.) Neo-Exdeath is basically equal to the Void, and Promathia is equal to Altana.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 8, 2017)

A question for the OBD wiki editors. Something regarding the One Piece section

Given Jinbe is confirmed to be the new SH, why does his profile is still under "Others"? Someone should move it to "Straw Hat Pirates"


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> A question for the OBD wiki editors. Something regarding the One Piece section
> 
> Given Jinbe is confirmed to be the new SH, why does his profile is still under "Others"? Someone should move it to "Straw Hat Pirates"


I haven't read any manga in months. Have they actually inducted him yet?


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 8, 2017)

Imagine said:


> I haven't read any manga in months. Have they actually inducted him yet?



Yes. He already became their helmsman


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> Yes. He already became their helmsman


Oh, nice. I'll change it in a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Oct 8, 2017)

What characters or objects in Star Wars are more powerful than the Celestials and the Ones, excluding the Force?


----------



## Esano (Oct 23, 2017)

Does anyone know where the Mach 10-14 Land of Waves Sasuke calc comes from? Or what feat it is calcing?
It was almost definitely a Sasuke feat, I know it isnt the one where Naruto blitzes 2 thugs.
Anyone know?

Or have any other Mach speed calcs for Land of Waves or even part 1 in general?


----------



## Warlordgab (Oct 27, 2017)

What could be the average speed of bioelectrical energy? As in a character's attack being a bioelectrical blast


----------



## Esano (Oct 27, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> What could be the average speed of bioelectrical energy? As in a character's attack being a bioelectrical blast


Bioelectric as in electricity being produced by living tissue?

It depends how it was shown, what the electricity was used through, and prolly some other stuff.
Electricity is relativistic so the attack could be near light speed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imagine (Oct 30, 2017)

How much energy is required to turn a body to dust with wind?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 30, 2017)

Imagine said:


> How much energy is required to turn a body to dust with wind?


To dust? You mean pulveriZe or vaporization?


----------



## Esano (Oct 30, 2017)

Divell said:


> To dust? You mean pulveriZe or vaporization?


Well if it literally turns to just dust, the water would have to be vaped/evaporated right?

Edit: Wasnt there a thread recently where we scaled up the amount of energy it takes to vaporize something?


----------



## Divell (Oct 30, 2017)

Esano said:


> Well if it literally turns to just dust, the water would have to be vaped/evaporated right?
> 
> Edit: Wasnt there a thread recently where we scaled up the amount of energy it takes to vaporize something?


dunno. can't remember. 




> If a person of average mass is around 70% water, then that person has around 56 kilograms of water to boil. To bring that water from body temperature (37 degrees Celsius) to its boiling point (100 degrees Celsius),  nearly 15 million Joules. To vaporize that boiling body,  127 million Joules. This all brings the grand total to *142 million Joules*—a bit more than .


That's 0.0339388145315 tons of tnt. 
An average tornado has 62100000000 joules or 14.842256214149
EVER!!!!!


----------



## Esano (Oct 30, 2017)

Divell said:


> dunno. can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah this all seems correct,about .03 Tons of TNT, or around small building / house level.
I figured it would be low building level from what I have seen before, But I was not sure which values to use.


----------



## Esano (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm trying to find a HXH calc that has Youpi's punch at 500,000 cubic meters. 

I know this calc:

Puts this:

*Spoiler*: __ 











This one gets the 500k meters, using Pitou's nen to scale the palace, and the palace to scale the crater.
But I can't find either of those scans, could someone help me out?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yupi's Explosion

*Spoiler*:



Well, my scaling is slightly different, given I'm not measuring the visual effect like Cable did. I'm only measuring Pitou's En.

Said En spans 2 kilometers.

En = 592 pixels

Palace Diameter = 221 pixels

Palace Diameter/En = 0.373

En = *2,000 meters*

Palace Diameter = *746 meters*

*Spoiler*:



Crater Diameter = 38 pixels

Palace Diameter = 223 pixels

Crater Diameter/Palace Diameter = 0.17

Crater Diameter = *126.82 meters*

Hemisphere = (4/6)PIr^3

Crater Volume = *533,988.5 m^3*

Cool.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 10, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> What could be the average speed of bioelectrical energy? As in a character's attack being a bioelectrical blast





Esano said:


> Bioelectric as in electricity being produced by living tissue?
> 
> It depends how it was shown, what the electricity was used through, and prolly some other stuff.
> Electricity is relativistic so the attack could be near light speed.



Oh Woah. No sorry this isn't correct. The average speed of human nervous systems impluses is much slower than electricity.

Passively they travel about roughly 100m/s.  If you are thinking or concentrating it slows down by about half to a third of that speed depending on the person of course.

dota2funny/uchihasavior

I'm mean it could be those speeds if a fictional character has tissue that allows for such a fast transfer but humans  neurons  can't travel that fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esano (Nov 11, 2017)

SSMG said:


> Oh Woah. No sorry this isn't correct. The average speed of human nervous systems impluses is much slower than electricity.
> 
> Passively they travel about roughly 100m/s.  If you are thinking or concentrating it slows down by about half to a third of that speed depending on the person of course.
> 
> ...


It is not incorrect.
I specifically said it could be that fast and that it depends on the manner of attack and what it is going through, according to your link the speed of neural impulses is around 100 m/s, that does seem kind of slow though, Wouldn't the speed be comparable to the speed it travels through your body when electrocuted? Since it is the same material? 
Like what do those answers take into account, are they just taking account the speed of the impulse or are they saying that is as fast as something electric _could _move through living tissue.
]

I specifically said it depends how the attack was done and what it went through, so it's not really incorrect.
I don't know if 100 m/s is the max speed, it is possible different electrical impulses could create different speeds, like an electrical eel, or superhuman levels of electricity. I guess it comes down to if electricity's top speed is around 100 m/s in the body.
I'm surprised it is that low, I figured it would be faster than the speed of sound, but anyway I did say it depends on what it is travelling through.
If for example, the bioelectric shock left the body and shocked someone in the air you would have a different result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Nov 11, 2017)

Esano said:


> I'm trying to find a HXH calc that has Youpi's punch at 500,000 cubic meters.
> 
> I know this calc:
> 
> ...


Cool that's 533988500000 cm3. Multiply that by 214.35 (j/cc) and you get 1.14460435e14 joules. That's 27.35670052581293 kilotons.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 11, 2017)

Esano my bad I read that first post wrong it seems. I thought he was referring to the speed impluses are fired at in the human brain, and that he meant bioelectrical attack as in someone using electricity to mess ur neruons function up.   

Your first repsonse was totally correct.   Though electricity in the air  goes about 1/3 the speed of light due to air resistance. So that's a good top end speed to use I'd say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esano (Nov 11, 2017)

Divell said:


> Cool that's 533988500000 cm3. Multiply that by 214.35 (j/cc) and you get 1.14460435e14 joules. That's 27.35670052581293 kilotons.


Yeah that's why I want to find the source, I have found out it's going of Pitou's nen size but I can't find the pannels to scale from.


SSMG said:


> Esano my bad I read that first post wrong it seems. I thought he was referring to the speed impluses are fired at in the human brain, and that he meant bioelectrical attack as in someone using electricity to mess ur neruons function up.
> 
> Your first repsonse was totally correct.   Though electricity in the air  goes about 1/3 the speed of light due to air resistance. So that's a good top end speed to use I'd say.


Yeah, It depends on the circumstances, if they post a scan we could find how fast it is.
I want to look more into lightning speed, I know we use the drop speed instead of the return stroke, but I don't actually know why it is orders of magnitude slower.


----------



## SSMG (Nov 11, 2017)

Esano said:


> Yeah, It depends on the circumstances, if they post a scan we could find how fast it is.
> I want to look more into lightning speed, I know we use the drop speed instead of the return stroke, but I don't actually know why it is orders of magnitude slower.



Hmm could it have something to do with the pathways being cleared by the step ladder( the inital down drop) of all of the air molecules. So this way on the return stroke there is little to no air resistance to slow it down like it was slowed for the way down. That makes the most sense to me. 

If so the drop speed would be more akin to a fictional electric blast. The air resistance is at its standard levels which is basically how it is for the inital lightning strike.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 13, 2017)

How powerful is Hollow Knight verse?


----------



## Esano (Nov 14, 2017)

Blade said:


> can anyone remind me if someone who can vaporize or destroy a large amount of diamond completely, at what firepower level would be?


It really shouldn't be much different than standard vape of rock, or around 25,000 joules.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 15, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me how much power you need to make two universes collide with one another (happened in the span of a month or so), so that they are overlaping even though they were previously standing parallel to each other?

Is that a universal + feat or multiversal?


----------



## Esano (Nov 15, 2017)

Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> Can anyone please tell me how much power you need to make two universes collide with one another (happened in the span of a month or so), so that they are overlaping even though they were previously standing parallel to each other?
> 
> Is that a universal + feat or multiversal?


It's kind of unquantifiable, but moving an entire universe above light speed would net at least the mass-energy of the universe, so doing so with 2 would be double that.
So it would be about the Mass-Energy of 2 Universes.

Which would be multiversal somewhat, but low end.
Though there are other aspects to it , like time and space, that could easily make this character below another character who only destroyed one.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 15, 2017)

Esano said:


> It's kind of unquantifiable, but moving an entire universe above light speed would net at least the mass-energy of the universe, so doing so with 2 would be double that.
> So it would be about the Mass-Energy of 2 Universes.
> 
> Which would be multiversal somewhat, but low end.
> Though there are other aspects to it , like time and space, that could easily make this character below another character who only destroyed one.



Oh, very interesting, thank you. It's actually from a light novel. I haven't finished reading yet, but her goal was to make two universes collide which would result in the creation of a new universe. Some spacial rends were also being generated as the result of the universes getting closer.


----------



## Esano (Nov 15, 2017)

Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> Oh, very interesting, thank you. It's actually from a light novel. I haven't finished reading yet, but her goal was to make two universes collide which would result in the creation of a new universe. Some spacial rends were also being generated as the result of the universes getting closer.


Np, Just so you know where I am getting this from, Basically once you are moving something above the speed of light you can't use KE anymore, so we use mass energy as a low end usually, this is usually done for stars and planets , but a universe should be similar. 
This is just a low end though, because Universes could be infinite and could also require manipulation of time and space to control, however that is hard to quantify.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 15, 2017)

Blade said:


> can anyone remind me if someone who can vaporize or destroy a large amount of diamond completely, at what firepower level would be?



dependent on the volume/mass of diamond dude

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Esano (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> dependent on the volume/mass of diamond dude


Would you just use the values of rock?
What would be the pulv, frag, and vape values?
It's made of Carbon, but those values likely change depending on the molecular structure.


----------



## 12cheeper (Nov 16, 2017)

Would altering the laws of physics be considered a universal DC feat?


----------



## Esano (Nov 16, 2017)

12cheeper said:


> Would altering the laws of physics be considered a universal DC feat?


I think that is more like hax.


----------



## Solar (Nov 17, 2017)

Pulling universes has never granted universal/multiversal stats outside of range (and attack speed I guess).


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 17, 2017)

I kept reading and she made the two universes collide using gravity manipulation. I don't know if that counts as a DC feat.

Also, I have another question. Which one would be considered stronger or more potent, a character who can freeze people in time for several months and more (implied to be eternal unless she or someone else releases them with a similar power) or someone that can time freeze the world or universe but for only a few seconds/minutes? Would one grant resistance against the other?


----------



## Esano (Nov 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Pulling universes has never granted universal/multiversal stats outside of range (and attack speed I guess).


Why not? Pullung a galaxy yields the energy to destroyit if done at ftl speeds, the same should be true of the universe. 
It isnt full universal but its the energy to vaporize every bit of mass in 2 universes.


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 17, 2017)

Moving material objects such as galaxies and whatnot is not really the same as moving the very fabrics of space and time themselves. It's not something you can quantify with physics calcs because the universe includes the dimensions that make it up, not just the matter occupying it. It's two fundamentally different concepts, which is why destroying all the matter in the universe =/= destroying the universe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Esano (Nov 18, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Moving material objects such as galaxies and whatnot is not really the same as moving the very fabrics of space and time themselves. It's not something you can quantify with physics calcs because the universe includes the dimensions that make it up, not just the matter occupying it. It's two fundamentally different concepts, which is why destroying all the matter in the universe =/= destroying the universe.


I brought that up in my post though, so you don't really disagree.
However, while yes, destroying all aspects of a universe is > destroying all matter.
Destroying all matter must be the definition of Universal DC, since DC must be quantified and that is the highest possible quantification


Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> I kept reading and she made the two universes collide using gravity manipulation. I don't know if that counts as a DC feat.
> 
> Also, I have another question. Which one would be considered stronger or more potent, a character who can freeze people in time for several months and more (implied to be eternal unless she or someone else releases them with a similar power) or someone that can time freeze the world or universe but for only a few seconds/minutes? Would one grant resistance against the other?


That is pretty much unquantifiable.
It's like telepathy, it's hard to compare quantity with quality


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 18, 2017)

Ok, here's another question about the OBD wiki: what happened to the Writer (DC comics) profile?

Mephismon's St-417 card blurb says "Elements of Apocalymon's darkness have transcended dimensions to accomplish an evil evolution!". An alternate translation says "super dimension" instead of "transcended dimensions" (same thing in the end).


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 18, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> Ok, here's another question about the OBD wiki: what happened to the Writer (DC comics) profile?
> 
> Mephismon's St-417 card blurb says "Elements of Apocalymon's darkness have transcended dimensions to accomplish an evil evolution!". An alternate translation says "super dimension" instead of "transcended dimensions" (same thing in the end).


I trashed it.

There was no need for it and since we can't delete profiles, I had my fun with it


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 18, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> I trashed it.
> 
> There was no need for it and since we can't delete profiles, I had my fun with it



Why do you say there was no need for it? I mean we have a profile for Marvel's TOAA, so what made this profile worth of such attention?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 18, 2017)

Warlordgab said:


> Why do you say there was no need for it? I mean we have a profile for Marvel's TOAA, so what made this profile worth of such attention?



 Because the Writer is just an aspect of The Source, which makes the profile redundant in the first place... that, and the profile was made by Tonathan, so... yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 18, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> Because the Writer is just an aspect of The Source, which makes the profile redundant in the first place... that, and the profile was made by Tonathan, so... yeah.


Basically this, @Warlordgab as The Source is the supreme being of DC.

Grant Morrison has stated before that the Overmonitor and Jack Kirby's Source are the same entity so if you want to look at DC's TOAA, go look at the Overmonitor profile.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 23, 2017)

How fast does moving 5 km in 30 seconds make All Might?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2017)

Adamant soul said:


> How fast does moving 5 km in 30 seconds make All Might?


Below mach 1


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Below mach 1



Well damn, guess All For One had a point when he called him slow for taking that long then. 

What about Deku vs Muscle Man? Anyone calc'ed the force of their punches from the damage they caused to the cliff?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2017)

Adamant soul said:


> Well damn, guess All For One had a point when he called him slow for taking that long then.
> 
> What about Deku vs Muscle Man? Anyone calc'ed the force of their punches from the damage they caused to the cliff?


Yeah, Iwan did. It came out large building. Deku should get scaling from Todoroki by that point, though.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 23, 2017)

Imagine said:


> Yeah, Iwan did. It came out large building. Deku should get scaling from Todoroki by that point, though.



So what is My Hero Academia sitting at in terms of stats at the moment?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2017)

Adamant soul said:


> So what is My Hero Academia sitting at in terms of stats at the moment?


Top tiers like All Might/AFO and the other top 10 heroes are supersonic. All Might has a supersonic feat from blitzing some thugs. Best Jeanist was able to save some heroes from AFO's attack at the last moment.

The rest are faster than the eye can see+. Some of them like Deku/Bakugou/Todoroki/Iida might have supersonic reactions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 24, 2017)

How powerful is something that heals/recreates a universe? Particularly someone that used a power that closed ruptures in space and time?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 25, 2017)

Does the space-time repairing happen to the entire universe all at once or is it just segments of the universe? If it's the latter, it's just hax otherwise.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah, just segments. Also, another question, can I make a thread for a character no one here talks about? If so, how do I go about it? Do I just compile feats with quotes/citations from the source?


----------



## Nep Heart (Nov 26, 2017)

Pretty sure that's what most people do for obscure characters around here. Elaborate on feats, context and provide all the relevant evidence alongside those things. Helps if you have a friend who understands an obscure character or fiction to provide assistance since I know feat hunting can be exhausting.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 26, 2017)

Alright. Thank you!


----------



## Themaster (Nov 27, 2017)

What's the difference between universal+ and low multiversal


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 27, 2017)

Themaster said:


> What's the difference between universal+ and low multiversal


Being above baseline universal versus destroying 2 or more universes.

It’s the difference between destroying a spacetime continuum of a larger size versus two or more continuums.


----------



## Themaster (Nov 27, 2017)

Okay thanks


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 30, 2017)

Themaster said:


> What's the difference between universal+ and low multiversal



universal+ are basically characters that are > universals but we really can't determine their placements.

in OBD "+" is basically use to say/represent that the character is above the baseline "term"

While low multiversals are characters that has shown or scales to feats that would destroy two or so universes.


----------



## SILVERSOULSIX (Dec 2, 2017)

How strong is the Persona 5 protag?


----------



## Alita (Dec 6, 2017)

What is canon to the ghost in the shell series? Is it just the manga or is it the manga along with the anime and movies?


----------



## Solar (Dec 13, 2017)

To what degree of multiversal is TTGL and those on its level and above?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 13, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> To what degree of multiversal is TTGL and those on its level and above?


I don't think we were ever given a number on the universes. The Anti Spiral called them a ''series'' of universes.

Considering that each Dai Gurren Brigade member was trapped in one, it'd be up to 6 or more.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 13, 2017)

Is it possible to calculate the speed of an object from the heat/friction its generating?


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 17, 2017)

Maybe not the right place to ask this question(Don't know where to ask this question tbh), but does anyone knows why every time i try to open a blog for feats calc, i always got an error message, for example, when I try to open this one:



I got an error message that says:

"You cannot see the blog because your usergroup permissions do not have the "Can View" permission for blogs, and you are blocked from seeing any blog."

Why is that?


----------



## Solar (Dec 17, 2017)

Need 25 posts and then wait an hour


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> Need 25 posts and then wait an hour



Hmm, 25 posts as in i have to make 25 threads? Or 25 posts as in replying to various threads?


----------



## Solar (Dec 17, 2017)

25 forum posts


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 17, 2017)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> 25 forum posts



Oh OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 18, 2017)

Crimson King said:


> Is it possible to calculate the speed of an object from the heat/friction its generating?



you can probably do it with Aerodynamics.


----------



## Toratorn (Jan 5, 2018)

How powerful is Thor (Odinson, with Mjolnir) based on his high-end feats?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jan 6, 2018)

@Toratorn 

 Hundreds of FOEs and mid trillions to low quadrillions c, but there is a 13 kiloFOE that is being analyzed recently... so, top tier Herald levelers from Marvel may be seeing an upgrade.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 7, 2018)

Would attack on titan vs Horizon zero dawn be a good thread or has it been done before? 

EDIT: And I mean current HZD verse, not counting the old ones and their tech (bar the few corrupters and deathbringers eclipse revived.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> Is it possible to calculate the speed of an object from the heat/friction its generating?


yes
if the heat is caused specifically by the speed


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 9, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> yes
> if the heat is caused specifically by the speed



At around 2:19 Mordred and Siegfried moved fast enough to melt stone


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 9, 2018)

Crimson King said:


> At around 2:19 Mordred and Siegfried moved fast enough to melt stone


Actuallt this look more like a reflex of the huge energy stream


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 9, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Actuallt this look more like a reflex of the huge energy stream


They haven't released their NP yet, so no actual energy is being released from them yet.


----------



## kluang (Jan 12, 2018)

By the definition of HST, the top three manga from the previous decades can be called HST too right?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

kluang said:


> By the definition of HST, the top three manga from the previous decades can be called HST too right?



No, you're probably confusing "HST" with "The Big Three". The former was an internet term specifically made because of the online rivalry between Naruto, One Piece, and Bleach (which hasn't really died.) The latter refers to the 3 current most popular shounen series which typically have the 3 mains share the spot on the magazines cover.

People tend to think they are one and the same because they overlapped for a while.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2018)

The face when BNHA is likely parte of big  now


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 23, 2018)

Can anyone here read Japanese?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 23, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Can anyone here read Japanese?


@Lucaniel ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 24, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @Lucaniel ?


lol what

no


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 24, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> @ChaosTheory123  ?



Fuck no 

I recognize a few moon runes from getting @ThanatoSeraph to do shit for me, that's about it


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 24, 2018)

He's already asked me to translate the thing he's looking for and I asked him to get a better photo bc the quality isn't good enough/part of it's cut off 

Assuming it's the same thing in any case


----------



## Imagine (Jan 25, 2018)

IIRC @Yagami1211  can


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 26, 2018)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> He's already asked me to translate the thing he's looking for and I asked him to get a better photo bc the quality isn't good enough/part of it's cut off
> 
> Assuming it's the same thing in any case


This is a different one that before. Do you know what the following kanji say please (and have copy/paste links of them please)?


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 27, 2018)

Which manga verse is stronger than Saint Seiya?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jan 27, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Which manga verse is stronger than Saint Seiya?


Why do you want to know? Go figure that out for yourself.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jan 27, 2018)

TTGL said:


> This is a different one that before. Do you know what the following kanji say please (and have copy/paste links of them please)?


Are these all from different places? The pic makes them look kinda chopped up.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 27, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Which manga verse is stronger than Saint Seiya?


SMT for starters. 
It seems to have undergone through some upgrades where top tiers have reached multiverse level but outside from that it is still below god tier verses like DC and marvel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 28, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> SMT for starters.
> It seems to have undergone through some upgrades where top tiers have reached multiverse level but outside from that it is still below god tier verses like DC and marvel


SMT is shin megami tensei, right? I have only played Persona games from that franchise so don't know much. So any other verse? Is Saint Seiya one of the strongest manga verses? Like top 5 or 10 or something.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> SMT is shin megami tensei, right? I have only played Persona games from that franchise so don't know much. So any other verse? Is Saint Seiya one of the strongest manga verses? Like top 5 or 10 or something.


I mean strictly manga saint Seiya might actually be among the top 5.
Slayers and umineko are still above it 
And Digimon as Well i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 28, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Slayers and umineko are still above it


Never heard of either of those. Might take a look. Wow, so which manga has the strongest verse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Never heard of either of those. Might take a look. Wow, so which manga has the strongest verse?


I would say Umineko is likely the answer.
Could be wrong, i might be forgetting someone tbh.
But Umineko no naku koro ni has quite the amount of multiversals and above beings
It is pretty great as well (among my favorite shit so i do reccomend It).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 28, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I would say Umineko is likely the answer.
> Could be wrong, i might be forgetting someone tbh.
> But Umineko no naku koro ni has quite the amount of multiversals and above beings
> It is pretty great as well (among my favorite shit so i do reccomend It).


I thought Saint Seiya was also multiverses? At the end of the original manga (I only read it and Next Dimensions so no idea about the other spin-offs and anime) didn't they cross like a bunch of dimensions/universes or something to reach Hades?


----------



## Juub (Jan 28, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I mean strictly manga saint Seiya might actually be among the top 5.
> Slayers and umineko are still above it
> And Digimon as Well i guess.


Always makes me laugh how these verses with schoolgirls and bishonen guys pack more firepower than the musclemen.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> I thought Saint Seiya was also multiverses? At the end of the original manga (I only read it and Next Dimensions so no idea about the other spin-offs and anime) didn't they cross like a bunch of dimensions/universes or something to reach Hades?


No.
The hyperdimension is Just far bigger than the universe, not made by multiple universes.
Hades realm is indeed a multiverse i guess?
But Even a mid tier like beato from umineko has control over quadrillions of universes within her gameboard or something like this.
Hades realm has 3 universes+
Of course there is Cronos and Chronos
But again umineko has several characters within beato range and much above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 29, 2018)

I have one other noob question: usually I see you guys calc striking strength or destructiveness in joule-TNT, right? But say, in the manga they give the unit in pounds of force or tons of force then how do you convert that? For example, character A's casual punch clocks at 300 millions tons of force. Now how do I know whetehr this guy is island level or city level or country level etc.?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> I have one other noob question: usually I see you guys calc striking strength or destructiveness in joule-TNT, right? But say, in the manga they give the unit in pounds of force or tons of force then how do you convert that? For example, character A's casual punch clocks at 300 millions tons of force. Now how do I know whetehr this guy is island level or city level or country level etc.?


a single ton of force is equal to 996.4 newtons
300 millions tons of force are 298920000000 newtons.
newtons = kg x m/s^2
joules= kg^2 x m/s^2
Assuming the energy is transfered through a single meter we can, thisd way, convert on some loosely basis newtons and joules.
so basically.
298920000000 joules is your answer.
or 71.4435946 tons of tnt
mcb level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 29, 2018)

Then what if the character can lift 300 million tons? Assuming no special power/condition, can we deduce his striking strength from lifting strength?



iwandesu said:


> a single ton of force is equal to 996.4 newtons


Wait, a ton is 1000kg. That would be nearly 10000 newtons, wouldn't it?



iwandesu said:


> joules= kg^2 x m/s^2


I think it's kg x m^2/s^2


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 29, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Then what if the character can lift 300 million tons? Assuming no special power/condition, can we deduce his striking strength from lifting strength?


Yeah.
It could be possible through GPE



> Wait, a ton is 1000kg. That would be nearly 10000 newtons, wouldn't it?


No
A ton is a unit of measure With tons of uses ( no pun intended)
A ton Just happens to usually be linked to mass but can be linked to Energy and force With different usages and values


> I think it's kg x m^2/s^2


You right
I messed the si but the concept is there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 30, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> No
> A ton is a unit of measure With tons of uses ( no pun intended)
> A ton Just happens to usually be linked to mass but can be linked to Energy and force With different usages and values


but here 



iwandesu said:


> Yeah.
> It could be possible through GPE


can you show me how it's done? Thanks!


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> but here
> 
> 
> can you show me how it's done? Thanks!


Oh Yeah
So it is actually 9964 newtons 
Sorry About that.
Anyway still mcb level.
Just 7xx tons instead of 70

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2018)

And sure.
What is the feat you are talking About ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Jan 30, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> And sure.
> What is the feat you are talking About ?


The one where a character can lift 300 million tons. Let say he's 1.8m tall.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2018)

300 x 10^9 kg
1.8 m
E=M x G x H
E= 300 x 10^9 x 9.82 x 1.8
E= 5.3028e12 joulles 
Or
1.268 kilotons of tnt 
So small Town level


GilDLax said:


> The one where a character can lift 300 million tons. Let say he's 1.8m tall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Feb 1, 2018)

Has there been any calc for the series World Trigger on this forum and where can I find it? I think it's a good battle shounen series of WSJ.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 1, 2018)

I belive there was something.
Maybe @Sherlōck @Endless Mike or @ShieldsPlease did it


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> I belive there was something.
> Maybe @Sherlōck @Endless Mike or @ShieldsPlease did it



I just checked the calc lists. A lot of Chrono Trigger, but none of what you're looking for.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 1, 2018)

World Trigger? Nah. 

I wanted to do it but never did.


----------



## GilDLax (Feb 6, 2018)

If Saint Seiya's 12 Gold Saints (the original manga's generation) make a team and get into Marvel-DC verses, who is the strongest character they can beat and where does that character rank in Marvel-DC?


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 6, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> If Saint Seiya's 12 Gold Saints (the original manga's generation) make a team and get into Marvel-DC verses, who is the strongest character they can beat and where does that character rank in Marvel-DC?


Should Just make an actual thread given this is not a "Quick question"


----------



## GilDLax (Feb 8, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Should Just make an actual thread given this is not a "Quick question"


It's not something people universally agree upon? Thought an old series like SS was already debated to dead


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 8, 2018)

Regardless the answer is not small so it doesnt belong here


----------



## GilDLax (Feb 9, 2018)

Where can I find calc for Blade of the Immortal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 9, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Where can I find calc for Blade of the Immortal?


Not sure If There is any but anyway they shouldnt be much above wall level for people cutting Stones and what not


----------



## GilDLax (Feb 9, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Not sure If There is any but anyway they shouldnt be much above wall level for people cutting Stones and what not


Oh, I actually care about speed. Destructiveness it's clear they stop at cutting people and small tree (though easily)


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 10, 2018)

How would a Castlevania tier list look?


----------



## Solar (Feb 12, 2018)

Koopa said:


> How would a Castlevania tier list look?


@Elric of Melniboné


----------



## Atem (Feb 12, 2018)

Haruhi Suzumiya said:


> @Elric of Melniboné



God Tier

- Soma Cruz, Chaos, and God

- Dracula (in his penultimate incarnation when he fought Julius Belmont)

- Julius Belmont

- Nathan Graves (no vampire killer, no celestial beasts: no problem)

High Tier

- Alucard

- Maria Renard (Celestial Beasts overpowered as fuck)

- Richter "the only good monster is a dead monster" Belmont

- Hector the Devil Forgemaster

- Trevor Belmont

- Belmont Clan

- Kid Dracula

- Galamoth

- Shanoa

- Cornell

Mid Tier

- Death

- Vampires like Brauner, Olrox, and Walter Bernhard

- Joachim

- The boss monsters from Dawn of Sorrow

- Time Reaper, Aeon, and Time Guardians

Low Tier

- The more benign, and weakest of the Innocent Devils

- Insert fodder monsters, and non-boss monsters here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GilDLax (Feb 26, 2018)

Is there a calc of Sakura's shannaro in the war yet?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 26, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Where can I find calc for Blade of the Immortal?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Solar (Mar 3, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Is there a calc of Sakura's shannaro in the war yet?



There was one made a long time ago. It came out to multi-city block- or town-level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Is there a calc of Sakura's shannaro in the war yet?


there is it isn't impressive enough to warrant anyone's attention. considering there are feats with higher showing from fodder ninjas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Mar 6, 2018)

How fast is your average claymore(the explosive)?


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 7, 2018)

Making lightning-generating storm clouds is counted towards destructive capacity, right? Say someone can do that cover a 1000km2 area then what level is he/she? Island?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 8, 2018)

@trexalfa @ThanatoSeraph Do you what this says please (in particular if there's anything about space and how far away it was initially)?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 8, 2018)

Blαck said:


> How fast is your average claymore(the explosive)?





> When the M18A1 is detonated, the explosion drives the matrix forward, out of the mine at a velocity of 1,200 m/s (3,937 ft/s),at the same time breaking it into individual fragments.





you are talking about this right?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 8, 2018)

TTGL said:


> @trexalfa @ThanatoSeraph Do you what this says please (in particular if there's anything about space and how far away it was initially)?



A huge meteorite from the sky,

Does huge damage to enem(ies),

ultimate destruction technique,

time to invoke/activate it(?)

er basically the points of the text from what I can tell.

 I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Mar 8, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> you are talking about this right?


Yup, thanks .


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 11, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Making lightning-generating storm clouds is counted towards destructive capacity, right? Say someone can do that cover a 1000km2 area then what level is he/she? Island?


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 12, 2018)

What are the limits of the Copycat card?



That is to say, is there a quantitative limit to who it can copy for stats?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 12, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> What are the limits of the Copycat card?
> 
> 
> 
> That is to say, is there a quantitative limit to who it can copy for stats?



Well it is featless.

Atk and def is game mechanics. So it would be hard to say.

We could probably make a case of it not being able to copy anything that is equal or above the three God cards.

.

Basically base on the card game ruling

- the 2 god cards has 0 original attack

- Obelisk cannot be copied due to his ability. Which makes him not target-able by card effect.





GilDLax said:


> Making lightning-generating storm clouds is counted towards destructive capacity, right? Say someone can do that cover a 1000km2 area then what level is he/she? Island?



Well more or less.

you can do a cloud calc. as for the individual lightning strike it might be a different result altogether.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 13, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Well more or less.
> 
> you can do a cloud calc. as for the individual lightning strike it might be a different result altogether.


That's actually what I wanna ask: so is there a connection between the energy to make those clouds and the lightning strike?  Like the strikes cannot have more value than the cloud or something. Otherwise I can't see why simply making the cloud can be used as DC.

Can you show me example of calc-ing lightning-generating storm cloud?


----------



## Juub (Mar 15, 2018)

Was wondering guys, isn't Vibranium supposed to absorb energy and dispel it or something to that effect? For instance when Cap protects himself against something with his shield, it's virtually impossible to harm him with regular attacks. He fucking blocked a hammer strike from Thor and the shield had 0 scratches on it.

So how can people harm Black Panther while he is in his suit? Shouldn't he be pretty much invincible in it? Isn't it like he is covered in a Captain America shield?

I understand Stark made the shield so it may have different properties. I also haven't seen Black Panther yet so without spoiling, can anyone explain this?

Strictly speaking MCU but if anyone can also drop knowledge for the comic books, that'd be appreciated as well.

Thank you.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 16, 2018)

Juub said:


> Was wondering guys, isn't Vibranium supposed to absorb energy and dispel it or something to that effect? For instance when Cap protects himself against something with his shield, it's virtually impossible to harm him with regular attacks. He fucking blocked a hammer strike from Thor and the shield had 0 scratches on it.
> 
> So how can people harm Black Panther while he is in his suit? Shouldn't he be pretty much invincible in it? Isn't it like he is covered in a Captain America shield?
> 
> ...


vibranium is inconsistent as fuck.

both in the movie and the comics.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2018)

Juub said:


> Was wondering guys, isn't Vibranium supposed to absorb energy and dispel it or something to that effect? For instance when Cap protects himself against something with his shield, it's virtually impossible to harm him with regular attacks. He fucking blocked a hammer strike from Thor and the shield had 0 scratches on it.
> 
> So how can people harm Black Panther while he is in his suit? Shouldn't he be pretty much invincible in it? Isn't it like he is covered in a Captain America shield?
> 
> ...


On the movie only vibranium weapon can hurt him
Dunno/remember how other people dealed with it but yeah


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 16, 2018)

If a lightning attack completely vaporizes a human body, what DC level is that attack?


----------



## Juub (Mar 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> vibranium is inconsistent as fuck.
> 
> both in the movie and the comics.





iwandesu said:


> On the movie only vibranium weapon can hurt him
> Dunno/remember how other people dealed with it but yeah



Is it possible it's because the suit is made of Vibranium fiber and not an alloy like the shield? Kinda like chainamail vs plate armor. The force of the impact could go between the weaves but would be greatly diminished nonetheless.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 16, 2018)

read the effect of the vibranium then read what you have posted.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 16, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> read the effect of the vibranium then read what you have posted.


Specific weapons made out vibranium should obviously bypass it


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 16, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Specific weapons made out vibranium should obviously bypass it


that's obvious but that's not what he was asking.


----------



## Juub (Mar 16, 2018)

Bottom line is I shouldn’t try to make sense of how Vibranium works.


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 17, 2018)

How do you guys calculate the pixel size of the objects on the image?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 17, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> How do you guys calculate the pixel size of the objects on the image?


Open the image up with an image program, then drag the mouse across to see the number of pixels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 17, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> If a lightning attack completely vaporizes a human body, what DC level is that attack?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> How do you guys calculate the pixel size of the objects on the image?



find a relative height related to what you are scaling.

Basically character height is the most common.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

TTGL said:


> Open the image up with an image program, then drag the mouse across to see the number of pixels.



wait is he asking that?


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 19, 2018)

Has there been a calc'ed value for vaporizing steel?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2018)

read a physics book.

 or a metallurgy book.

Seriously we have had that in the real world.


----------



## XLR87T3 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a question: How does one typically calculate the mass/weight of things like islands and states (for example: Illinois)?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 22, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> I have a question: How does one typically calculate the mass/weight of things like islands and states (for example: Illinois)?


Get the island volume (as in, area x average elevation)


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

Normally how much faster you have to be to blitz an opponent? Twice, thrice, more?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Normally how much faster you have to be to blitz an opponent? Twice, thrice, more?


I think it’s 10 or 20x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 23, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Has there been a calc'ed value for vaporizing steel?


.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 23, 2018)

Is there a editor who can help me to create a series and characters profile?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Is there a editor who can help me to create a series and characters profile?


You can apply for the wiki 

Nah but seriously what series? If it’s one I don’t know, I might not be able to help.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You can apply for the wiki
> 
> Nah but seriously what series? If it’s one I don’t know, I might not be able to help.


Overlord series. It's a new series with only 12 volumes so far but I think it deserves some recognition.

I already created a respect thread but I think character profiles would be better.

Still do you know who can help me with creating character files or how can I create one myself?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Overlord series. It's a new series with only 12 volumes so far but I think it deserves some recognition.
> 
> I already created a respect thread but I think character profiles would be better.
> 
> Still do you know who can help me with creating character files or how can I create one myself?


If you want membership, go to the OBD wiki thread in the OBD wiki section and ask for it. Simple as that.

There’s some other technical stuff on formatting and stuff but I’d rather not disclose it until you get membership.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> If you want membership, go to the OBD wiki thread in the OBD wiki section and ask for it. Simple as that.
> 
> There’s some other technical stuff on formatting and stuff but I’d rather not disclose it until you get membership.


membership isn't paid, right?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> membership isn't paid, right?


Nah it isn’t


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Nah it isn’t


Thanks, man 

I hope they will help create profiles or it will be all useless


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Thanks, man
> 
> I hope they will help create profiles or it will be all useless



Also PM Nevermind  it would help him to take a note of it, and it could probably process your membership faster.


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

Hoo, lucky. I also am a fan of Overlord and want to see some calc. But that thing is anime and mainly LN so kinda hard.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

Anime is easier to calc than a manga.. Pause and screenshot also the timeframe is already there so that's one less guesswork.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 23, 2018)

There’s editing software out there that lets you view things, frame by frame.

So it isn’t that hard to calc an anime.

Unless you’re lazy like me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Anime is easier to calc than a manga.. Pause and screenshot also the timeframe is already there so that's one less guesswork.


Eh, the timeframe?


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> There’s editing software out there that lets you view things, frame by frame.
> 
> So it isn’t that hard to calc an anime.
> 
> Unless you’re lazy like me


Pretty much. And then sometimes it's not just one screenshot but several because of the camerawork, they don't show the full picture. Just tiring. Manga has ready website you can just save the image and done.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Eh, the timeframe?



 watch an anime. look at you player there's this thing called play time.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> And then sometimes it's not just one screenshot but several because of the camerawork



this shit make the calc better sometimes.

you can just splice them and take a larger view of an incomplete image of a city/town which sometimes don't appear in the manga.


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> watch an anime. look at you player there's this thing called play time.


Are you serious? That's not at all the same speed we need though (unless the verse is absolutely normal human-level like real life). Obviously the anime would play at the speed low enough for us to watch, that doesn't mean the in-verse speed is the same. When you read manga talking/thought is free action which can literally happens in fraction of second, but in anime you would hear a long-winded explanation for like 5 seconds...


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Are you serious? That's not at all the same speed we need though (unless the verse is absolutely normal human-level like real life). Obviously the anime would play at the speed low enough for us to watch, that doesn't mean the in-verse speed is the same. When you read manga talking/thought is free action which can literally happens in fraction of second, but in anime you would hear a long-winded explanation for like 5 seconds...



 there's a frame by frame calc you could do too. Also talking is free action.


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> there's a frame by frame calc you could do too.
> 
> Also talking is free action.


frame by frame? That's different from playtime, isn't it?

I'm obviously talking about scene where the talking and the action happens at the same time...


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 23, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Anime is easier to calc than a manga.. Pause and screenshot also the timeframe is already there so that's one less guesswork.


Here I made a respect thread including some calculations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Here I made a respect thread including some calculations.


I wanted to calc the Fallen Down in the anime but I don't know how to join image and whatnot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 23, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> I wanted to calc the Fallen Down in the anime but I don't know how to join image and whatnot.


Same here. But the thing is in Light Novel, which is primary canon, the size of creator was never given  So it's impossible to calculate it from anime which just made the size on their own.


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 23, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Same here. But the thing is in Light Novel, which is primary canon, the size of creator was never given  So it's impossible to calculate it from anime which just made the size on their own.


they have it on wikia I think


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 24, 2018)

What would be the minimum distance from Earth you could pull a meteor down from?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

TTGL said:


> What would be the minimum distance from Earth you could pull a meteor down from?



dunno
 the closest meteor/asteroid ever recorded is less than 1 lunar distance which is at 49000 km. So that's a good start.

the most  probably would be any rock debris between earth and mars..

the most common could be from the asteroid belt.


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 24, 2018)

Is Mach 2000 faster than Mach 1500 the same way Mach 1000 is faster than Mach 500?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> Is Mach 2000 faster than Mach 1500 the same way Mach 1000 is faster than Mach 500?


??

mach 500 is 1/2 of mach 1000

mach 1500 is 3/4 of mach 2000

there's a sizable difference between them.

also can you explain your question further.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 24, 2018)

I have made an account on OBD wiki but I still haven't got my activation conformation. Dafuq ???


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> I have made an account on OBD wiki but I still haven't got my activation conformation. Dafuq ???


You talk to Nevermind or God Movement about it?


----------



## GilDLax (Mar 29, 2018)

Is the thread ''Soi Fon - Jiraiya fusion in NnT'' deleted?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Apr 11, 2018)

How do you calculate someone cutting a man in half and stabbing through him, when he's wearing steel plate armor?


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Apr 15, 2018)

How strong is metallia from the witch and the hundred night? and would she scale, atleast in composite form, anything from disgaea 5?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> How do you calculate someone cutting a man in half and stabbing through him, when he's wearing steel plate armor?


Likely some short of surface area shenanigans.
Compare the blade area with the force imparted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2018)

THEALMIGHTYGUY said:


> How strong is metallia from the witch and the hundred night? and would she scale, atleast in composite form, anything from disgaea 5?


no idea sorry


----------



## XLR87T3 (Apr 22, 2018)

OK, how does one calculate a person nearly knocking a satellite/spaceship (that they're on) out of orbit just by punching someone hard?

For example, 0:24-0:34


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 22, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> OK, how does one calculate a person nearly knocking a satellite/spaceship (that they're on) out of orbit just by punching someone hard?
> 
> For example, 0:24-0:34



 Good minimum is using escape velocity as the basis for a KE calc (presuming you can find the mass of the object being launched out of orbit). For example, Earth's escape velocity is 11,200 meters per second. Again, this works as a minimum, if you find a higher speed from the time frame something escapes orbit, it could be higher than this.


----------



## XLR87T3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Good minimum is using escape velocity as the basis for a KE calc (presuming you can find the mass of the object being launched out of orbit). For example, Earth's escape velocity is 11,200 meters per second. Again, this works as a minimum, if you find a higher speed from the time frame something escapes orbit, it could be higher than this.


Thanks, now I can test it out! This isn’t the real calculation, since I don’t have the exact size of the Watchtower, but let’s estimate that it’s a mile long, with 0.125 mile radius. Put the volume in this  (using the cylinder model) to get 1606058587401.31 kg or 1770376550 tons. Using the Energy calculator, we get 24.076 gigatons of TNT, or island level.


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 22, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Thanks, now I can test it out! This isn’t the real calculation, since I don’t have the exact size of the Watchtower, but let’s estimate that it’s a mile long, with 0.125 mile radius. Put the volume in this  (using the cylinder model) to get 1606058587401.31 kg or 1770376550 tons. Using the Energy calculator, we get 24.076 gigatons of TNT, or island level.



 It'll likely end up noticeably lower since buildings and vehicles are quite hollow, so, you may need to reduce the mass by 60% (for structures with very thick walls) to 80% (typical structures) to account for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XLR87T3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> It'll likely end up noticeably lower since buildings and vehicles are quite hollow, so, you may need to reduce the mass by 60% (for structures with very thick walls) to 80% (typical structures) to account for that.


OK, well even with 80% off, the energy still comes out as 5.0765 gigatons of TNT, which is still island level. Good enough for me!


----------



## XLR87T3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Good minimum is using escape velocity as the basis for a KE calc (presuming you can find the mass of the object being launched out of orbit). For example, Earth's escape velocity is 11,200 meters per second. Again, this works as a minimum, if you find a higher speed from the time frame something escapes orbit, it could be higher than this.


Also, can you please explain the reasoning for the way the calc is calculated? Like, how come you need escape velocity when the object is already floating in space?


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 25, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Also, can you please explain the reasoning for the way the calc is calculated? Like, how come you need escape velocity when the object is already floating in space?



 Because if it's orbiting the planet, it technically did not escape orbit, so, escape velocity still applies. Unless you mean floating in deep space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XLR87T3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Because if it's orbiting the planet, it technically did not escape orbit, so, escape velocity still applies. Unless you mean floating in deep space.


It is orbiting the Earth. I just thought escape velocity was only used for things on earth to leave the atmosphere into space, like rockets.


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 25, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> It is orbiting the Earth. I just thought escape velocity was only used for things on earth to leave the atmosphere into space, like rockets.



 Well, given orbiting a planet is technically falling towards it, but missing the mark repeatedly until the object reaches said planet, gravity is still in effect to warrant escape velocity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irradiance (Apr 25, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Well, given orbiting a planet is technically falling towards it, but missing the mark repeatedly until the object reaches said planet, gravity is still in effect to warrant escape velocity.


The escape velocity decreases gradually with distance from earth (and is never 0). At the height of the ISS for example it would only be about 10.8 km/s (see wikipedia for the formula on that).
However, wouldn't one also have to subtract the KE that the object has due to its orbital speed for such a calc? I think the orbital speed would contribute to overcoming the escape velocity.


----------



## GilDLax (Apr 29, 2018)

The continent level DC in OBD refers to which continent? Is destroying Russia a country level or continent level feat?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 29, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> The continent level DC in OBD refers to which continent? Is destroying Russia a country level or continent level feat?



Russia isn't really bigger than a continent. So destroying russia wouldn't need you to have continent level energy, you might have continent level energy but it isn't really needed to clear out Russia depending on the type of destruction you want to do.


 the smallest continent africa is almost twice the size of russia at 30 million km^2

russia is by far one of the largest country but it doesn't hold a candle to a continent standing at only 17 million km^2 by area.


----------



## Irradiance (Apr 29, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> The continent level DC in OBD refers to which continent? Is destroying Russia a country level or continent level feat?


, so russia is not continent level (assuming it is via an explosion)



shade0180 said:


> the smallest continent africa is almost twice the size of russia at 30 million km^2
> 
> russia is by far one of the largest country but it doesn't hold a candle to a continent standing at only 17 million km^2 by area.


Dude, Africa is the second largest continent after asia. Australia is the smallest, followed by Europe and Antarctica.
All three of these are smaller than russia. The next largest, South America, is actually only slightly larger than russia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 29, 2018)

Irradiance said:


> , so russia is not continent level (assuming it is via an explosion)
> 
> 
> Dude, Africa is the second largest continent after asia. Australia is the smallest, followed by Europe and Antarctica.
> All three of these are smaller than russia. The next largest, South America, is actually only slightly larger than russia.



right that's what happens when I post when I needed to sleep,

thanks for the correction.


----------



## GilDLax (Apr 29, 2018)

Irradiance said:


> , so russia is not continent level (assuming it is via an explosion)


What does ''destroy'' in ''destroy an actual continent'' mean? Like destroying all buildings and mountains and making the landscape flat all over the area or what?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 30, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> What does ''destroy'' in ''destroy an actual continent'' mean? Like destroying all buildings and mountains and making the landscape flat all over the area or what?


basically the latter...


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 30, 2018)

Would mindfuck even work on a character like flash if he can think at the speed of light and the other character were significantly slower?


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 30, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Would mindfuck even work on a character like flash if he can think at the speed of light and the character were significantly slower?



 Pretty sure The Flash already has mental resistance feats, so, you can argue that his speed powers are the exact reason why he got those feats in the first place.


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Would mindfuck even work on a character like flash if he can think at the speed of light and the other character were significantly slower?


flash can get mind fucked.. he do have resistance to it and he even have done shit like throwing it back to one doing the mind fuck.


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 4, 2018)

Um, how do you calculate someone throwing (or punching) something across an area? Like if I were to grab a boulder and throw it to the other side of the city, and the rock goes through multiple buildings without stopping


----------



## Irradiance (May 4, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Um, how do you calculate someone throwing (or punching) something across an area? Like if I were to grab a boulder and throw it to the other side of the city, and the rock goes through multiple buildings without stopping


For the throwing in itself you will want to use some  to calculate the launch velocity. (Tip: If launched at 45° the boulder would fly the furthest. That can be used as a low end estimate if you calculate the velocity from the distance it was thrown)
Using that you can simply calculate the KE, using the usual 0.5*(mass of object)*(velocity)^2 formula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GilDLax (May 8, 2018)

I just watched Doctor Strange (late, yeah) and so I want to know what the OBD's consensus about this MCU version's stats and powers. Where can I read it?

And it feels weird cause they mentioned Avengers in the middle of the film which means Stephen is well aware of superhuman beings' existence yet still finds spritual stuffs so hard to believe at the start of the movie? That's like Devil Fruits' being a myth in East Blue even though newspapers reporting about pirates with DFs everyday...


----------



## XLR87T3 (May 8, 2018)

Irradiance said:


> For the throwing in itself you will want to use some  to calculate the launch velocity. (Tip: If launched at 45° the boulder would fly the furthest. That can be used as a low end estimate if you calculate the velocity from the distance it was thrown)
> Using that you can simply calculate the KE, using the usual 0.5*(mass of object)*(velocity)^2 formula.


This is the feat I was talking about:


----------



## Gibbs (May 13, 2018)

How would Ghost Riders Penance stare work on Thanos?


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (May 13, 2018)

Has anyone done any calcs on the anime Flip Flappers?


----------



## Azzuri (May 14, 2018)

How strong is He-Man and Skeletor? Large planet level and mftl, right? I'm seeing that they're universal level, but I'm not sure if that's acceptable.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 14, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> How strong is He-Man and Skeletor? Large planet level and mftl, right? I'm seeing that they're universal level, but I'm not sure if that's acceptable.


The ones in the Pre-Crisis comics are universal and MFTL+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (May 14, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> The ones in the *Pre-Crisis comics* are universal and MFTL+


So the crossovers are canon?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 14, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> So the crossovers are canon?


Don’t think so. The Pre-Crisis multiverse got erased so that means the Pre-Crisis He-Man and Skeletor don’t exist anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (May 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> How would Ghost Riders Penance stare work on Thanos?


if his most recent issues are canon then he literally enjoys the penance stare


----------



## Nep Heart (May 14, 2018)

People only ever bring up the DC Crossover version of Skeletor like as if it's the only one that exists, but to answer the question properly...



Azzuri said:


> How strong is He-Man and Skeletor? Large planet level and mftl, right? I'm seeing that they're universal level, but I'm not sure if that's acceptable.



 He's likely large planet level and millions c in the original canon version for competing with He-Man's strength that can push the Moon out of orbit and can cross interstellar distances via his own feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (May 14, 2018)

This is is probably a silly question, but if you were immune to space-time manipulation, would you also be immune to reality warping?


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2018)

Blαck said:


> if his most recent issues are canon then he literally enjoys the penance stare


Movie version?


----------



## Blαck (May 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Movie version?



No feats to suggest it wouldnt work, yet anyway.


----------



## shade0180 (May 15, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> This is is probably a silly question, but if you were immune to space-time manipulation, would you also be immune to reality warping?



no.

 Assume someone turns you into a chair, that right there doesn't have anything to do with space time manipulation.

So why would you be immune to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azzuri (May 15, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> no.
> 
> Assume someone turns you into a chair, that right there doesn't have anything to do with space time manipulation.
> 
> So why would you be immune to it.


I was under the assumption space-time manipulation was somewhat a form of reality warping.


----------



## shade0180 (May 15, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I was under the assumption space-time manipulation was somewhat a form of reality warping.



it might doesn't mean it would include every facet of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 15, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> I was under the assumption space-time manipulation was somewhat a form of reality warping.



 Not at all, they're fundamentally different powers. One involves manipulating the structure on which reality works on while the other outright alters or completely defies that structure as a whole. However, space and time distortions are common side effects of reality warping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 21, 2018)

So the War of the Worlds tripods appear in Demonbane, and looking at the OBD page, seem pretty impressive.
My respect thread
Does anyone have the original information on the Demonban Martians please? I'm not looking through Demonbane for them.


----------



## GilDLax (May 21, 2018)

What's the technical (well, fandom-made) term for the ability to (maybe forever) change a person's...tendencies or life view for lack of better word? 
I mean for example someone who wants to be a scientist all his life, loyal to his country, loves sex, is romantic etc. suddenly turns nefarious terrorist or goes to temple and becomes a celibate buddhist monk or something like that under the effect of this power. And not simply through mind control or reality warping. Like, you can actually turn people. Even if you die the person would still stay that way.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 21, 2018)

GilDLax said:


> What's the technical (well, fandom-made) term for the ability to (maybe forever) change a person's...tendencies or life view for lack of better word?
> I mean for example someone who wants to be a scientist all his life, loyal to his country, loves sex, is romantic etc. suddenly turns nefarious terrorist or goes to temple and becomes a celibate buddhist monk or something like that under the effect of this power. And not simply through mind control or reality warping. Like, you can actually turn people. Even if you die the person would still stay that way.



 I presume this has something to do with messing with the fate/destiny of that individual to the power user's liking regardless of free will or probability. Likely would just put that as a decent level of causality manipulation in that case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheGloryXros (May 22, 2018)

I've been gone for quite some time, but whatever happened to Naruto Top-Tiers being Sub-Relativistic?


----------



## Nep Heart (May 22, 2018)

TheGloryXros said:


> I've been gone for quite some time, but whatever happened to Naruto Top-Tiers being Sub-Relativistic?



 I believe they still are, just whoever did the profiles updates for the characters that get the scaling forgot mach 8,810 is no longer massively hypersonic.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 7, 2018)

How strong is Wolfenstein Germania compared to Fallout America? Or, how would they fare in Fallout America?


----------



## Veggie (Jun 28, 2018)

How strong is Eternity? I read Infinity Gaunlet and iirc its stated that he is all of the univers. So is he just Universal?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 28, 2018)

Veggie said:


> How strong is Eternity? I read Infinity Gaunlet and iirc its stated that he is all of the univers. So is he just Universal?


Eternity has two forms. His M-Body which is multiversal and his true form "Multi-Eternity" which is possibly omniverse level


----------



## Veggie (Jun 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Eternity has two forms. His M-Body which is multiversal and his true form "Multi-Eternity" which is possibly omniverse level


Ok but isn't the Eternity that lost to Thanos just universal? That's the impression I got by Infiniti Gaunlet alone. Where does multiversal comes from. 

I also thought Thanos was just Universal according to the description that the Infinity Stones only control one universe


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 28, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Ok but isn't the Eternity that lost to Thanos just universal? That's the impression I got by Infiniti Gaunlet alone. Where does multiversal comes from.


 


Veggie said:


> I also thought Thanos was just Universal according to the description that the Infinity Stones only control one universe


The Infinity Gauntlet overpowered the Ultimate Nullifier which destroyed and recreated the multiverse as well as injure Multi-Eternity in one shot

The Infinity Gauntlet also once reached up to the Beyond Realm and possibly reality warped it

It's definitely not universal

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Veggie (Jun 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> The Infinity Gauntlet overpowered the Ultimate Nullifier which destroyed and recreated the multiverse as well as injure Multi-Eternity in one shot
> 
> The Infinity Gauntlet also once reached up to the Beyond Realm and possibly reality warped it
> 
> It's definitely not universal


I see, so the Infinity Gaunlet story barely scratches the surface of the IG and what Eternity is.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 28, 2018)

Veggie said:


> I see, so the Infinity Gaunlet story barely scratches the surface of the IG and what Eternity is.


Yeah the IG has a lot more feats out there.

Also remember that the 616 reality has branching timelines and Eternity encompasses them all

And Eternity is a minuscule fraction of Multi-Eternity who embodies literally everything

It's especially evident when Genis' Cosmic Awareness (which is Omniversal in range) alerted him that nothing existed when he killed (Multi-)Eternity

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 29, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It's especially evident when Genis' Cosmic Awareness (which is Omniversal in range) alerted him that nothing existed when he killed (Multi-)Eternity


 eh? what about LT and TOAA?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 29, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> eh? what about Beyonder and TOAA?


They're both Omniversal yes. Genis' Cosmic Awareness is just so insane that he can see and experience all of the Omniverse at once

Just for proof of that, he was able to show Purple Man TOAA's countenance which is absurdly powerful as both a mindfuck feat and a range feat

Also check my blog for the Chaos Wave info. It explains why Genis is so damn powerful


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 29, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> They're both Omniversal yes. Genis' Cosmic Awareness is just so insane that he can see and experience all of the Omniverse at once
> 
> Just for proof of that, he was able to show Purple Man TOAA's countenance which is absurdly powerful as both a mindfuck feat and a range feat
> 
> Also check my blog for the Chaos Wave info. It explains why Genis is so damn powerful


Er... I meant, even TOAA and LT doesn't exist after ME got killed. wouldn't that make ME above the both of them or something.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 29, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Er... I meant, even TOAA and LT doesn't exist after ME got killed. wouldn't that make ME above the both of them or something.


Multi-Eternity is weaker than LT and TOAA. A lot weaker.

LT is explicitly the right hand man of TOAA and has shown the better feats.

Even though ME is the embodiment of the Omniverse, there's shit like the Beyonders, the Phoenix Force and LT all existing on a level that's beyond the Marvel multiverse as strange as that may sound


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 29, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Even though ME is the embodiment of the Omniverse, there's shit like the Beyonders, the Phoenix Force and LT all existing on a level that's beyond the Marvel multiverse as strange as that may sound


Just clarifying it.

I do know about TOAA and LT being above ME, I'm confuse with Genis saying nothing existed after ME's death so his sensing limit is mostly just above ME's omniversal range or something if he didn't feel, PF, the Beyonders and LT.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jun 29, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Just clarifying it.
> 
> I do know about TOAA and LT being above ME, I'm confuse with Genis saying nothing existed after ME's death so his sensing limit is mostly just above ME's omniversal range or something if he didn't feel, PF, the Beyonders and LT.


I don't think he would have been able to sense those things since they aren't in the Omniverse per se

Granted, his feat of showing Purple Man TOAA's countenance probably doesn't make a whole lot of sense next to that but I feel that everything within the multiverse got wiped out and since the Beyonders, Phoenix, LT and TOAA aren't part of it, they got excluded


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 1, 2018)

There's a "multi" version of every abstract, isn't there? If so, how do they compare to, say, The Endless? Are they more or less powerful? I remember seeing a post on here saying the IG is most likely megaversal level.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 2, 2018)

Sorry for the late response. I’ll see if I can answer.


Azzuri said:


> There's a "multi" version of every abstract, isn't there?


Not necessarily. The major ones like LT, Eternity, Infinity, Oblivion, etc. utilize M-Bodies but there’s Abstracts such as Entropy or Epiphany that do not.


Azzuri said:


> If so, how do they compare to, say, The Endless? Are they more or less powerful?


I honestly don’t know. I can see the Abstracts bar LT being about Dream’s level at most. Death and Destiny, more than likely not.


Azzuri said:


> I remember seeing a post on here saying the IG is most likely megaversal level.


Given what the IG was able to do to the UN and the Beyond Realm, I imagine it might be higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Jul 2, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Just clarifying it.
> 
> I do know about TOAA and LT being above ME, I'm confuse with Genis saying nothing existed after ME's death so his sensing limit is mostly just above ME's omniversal range or something if he didn't feel, PF, the Beyonders and LT.



Marvel tales liberties with the realms/dimensions sometimes such as thanos with HotU removing everything(all universes) but being unaware that the soul realm was still intact.

Or death being unaffected by the beyonders abstract cleansing because her existence is odd.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 2, 2018)

Blαck said:


> Marvel tales liberties with the realms/dimensions sometimes such as thanos with HotU removing everything(all universes) but being unaware that the soul realm was still intact.


Wait that happened? I don't remember that. I remember Atleza protecting some people from Thanos blowing everything up but not that


----------



## Blαck (Jul 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Wait that happened? I don't remember that. I remember Atleza protecting some people from Thanos blowing everything up but not that



I might have to double check it myself, haven't read Hotu in awhile.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 3, 2018)

Blαck said:


> I might have to double check it myself, haven't read Hotu in awhile.


It's a little weird Atleza was able to survive that and take with her several people that would be important to Thanos while LT and everyone is killed off


----------



## Blαck (Jul 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It's a little weird Atleza was able to survive that and take with her several people that would be important to Thanos while LT and everyone is killed off



Well, I guess chalk it up to a high end for her or Marvel shenanigans


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 3, 2018)

Blαck said:


> Well, I guess chalk it up to a high end for her or Marvel shenanigans


I mean Atleza did keep the multiverse from getting eaten by Oblivion so...there’s that I guess

I’m going to assume that Atleza just found a way outside the multiverse and took Death and Warlock with her

Yeah that makes sense. I think


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 10, 2018)

What's the difference between multi-universe and low multiversal? Or just both in general.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 10, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> What's the difference between multi-universe and low multiversal? Or just both in general.


They're the same thing really. One is used by VBW, the other used here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2018)

How strong is Beyonder nowadays ?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 11, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> How strong is Beyonder nowadays ?


He’s dead 

Seriously though, he’s a child unit or something among his race but I remember when Doom got a portion of mystical energy from TOAA, he said that it dwarved Beyonder’s might

So still really high up there, just doesn’t come close to TOAA


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 21, 2018)

Would atomization be justified for this?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 21, 2018)

no... it basically called it a molecular manipulation.


----------



## XLR87T3 (Aug 10, 2018)

Can lifting strength be used to stop a punch? For example, a guy who can lift a mountain with one hand gets attacked by a guy who can destroy a car with a single punch. The lifting guy tries to catch the punch with his hand


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 12, 2018)

KKKoopa said:


> Can lifting strength be used to stop a punch? For example, a guy who can lift a mountain with one hand gets attacked by a guy who can destroy a car with a single punch. The lifting guy tries to catch the punch with his hand


To lift a mountain you need to use em specific amount of Energy 
Iirc it is higher than the one used tl destroy a car 
So yes


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Aug 19, 2018)

What's the reason behind using a 70 degree viewing angle for angsize calcs? I did some reverse google search and it seems to be a habit that's picked up on the OBD (And from here to the rest of the internet debating community) since mid-2012. 

I'm just curious over what the original reason was.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 24, 2018)

MatthewSchroeder said:


> What's the reason behind using a 70 degree viewing angle for angsize calcs? I did some reverse google search and it seems to be a habit that's picked up on the OBD (And from here to the rest of the internet debating community) since mid-2012.
> 
> I'm just curious over what the original reason was.



I don't remember anymore to be honest

I don't use it enough to have really retained the reasoning either

I know Willyvereb was the one to parse it out though

It works out fairly well for panels like  at any rate. Doesn't hurt I had his finger to work backwards from to double check the number of degrees.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 25, 2018)

How strong is the Percy Jackson and the Olympians book verse?

I've only finished the 1st book so far and they (meaning Ares and above) seem well above city level at least.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 2, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> How strong is the Percy Jackson and the Olympians book verse?
> 
> I've only finished the 1st book so far and they (meaning Ares and above) seem well above city level at least.


From what I've heard at least solar system level from Hera causing supernovas.


			
				Percy Jackson - Camp Half-Blood Confidential said:
			
		

> _“Hmm. This may be partially my fault,” Zeus confessed as he defused the threat. Callisto reared up on her hind legs, crossed her paws over her hairy chest, and gave him the bear version of “You think?”
> 
> “Let me make it up to you.” He transformed her into stars and lobbed them into the sky. He did the same for Arcas, figuring the boy would be safe from Hera that way. The stars formed patterns that looked like bears, which is why the Greeks named them the Big Dipper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 2, 2018)

TTGL said:


> From what I've heard at least solar system level from Hera causing supernovas.



Hmm that seems like a pretty big jump from the strongest weapon in the verse (Zeus' Master Bolt) "making human hydrogen bombs seem like firecrackers". Is this from one of the side books?


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 2, 2018)

If Kishi admitted that Madara is equal in power to Nappa then does anyone know who the Narutoverse top tiers compares to power level wise? Goku pre Kaio Ken? 

Nappa/Madara=4000

I'm not sure if he was talking EMS Madara he could have been referring to Juubi-Madara for all we know.


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 3, 2018)

Pretty sure that is 110% bullshit considering Takashi Iizuka once claimed in an interview that Sonic is Flash's equal a while back. Word of God tends to be extra bullshit that is very easy to abuse and reference cross fiction gets slippery when they have no authority over the competition in the first place.


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 3, 2018)

Not to mention this is the absolute most favorite thing to abuse that practically every Ben 10 wanker loves to resort to.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Pretty sure that is 110% bullshit considering Takashi Iizuka once claimed in an interview that *Sonic is Flash's equal *a while back. Word of God tends to be extra bullshit that is very easy to abuse and reference cross fiction gets slippery when they have no authority over the competition in the first place.




Wait, people take statements like that seriously?


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 3, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Wait, people take statements like that seriously?



 Yes, it's why we have Ben 10 wank to the level as where it is every single year and why we have the poster above my first post of this page is doing something similar.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Yes, it's why we have Ben 10 wank to the level as where it is every single year and why we have the poster above my first post of this page is doing something similar.


It was actually me asking a question not attempting to wank Naruto to DBZ levels, Two characters were compared so I got curious about it.


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 3, 2018)

Stat wise, where does Viewtiful Joe sit at?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Sep 8, 2018)

Speaking about author statements, Toriyama did once say Whitebeard was as strong as a Super Saiyan. WB is truly the strongest HST character 


Azzuri said:


> Stat wise, where does Viewtiful Joe sit at?


Solar system+ level to possibly universal and MFTL+, at least according to VSB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Sep 9, 2018)

any calcs out for dragon quest 11?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 21, 2018)

How powerful is Foundation and Empire?


----------



## Azzuri (Sep 28, 2018)

Does PC Superman have soul manipulation or resistance against soul fuck attacks?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Azzuri said:


> Does PC Superman have soul manipulation or resistance against soul fuck attacks?


He doesn't no. The Phantom Zone mini pits Superman and Quex-Ul against Aethyr and Aethyr's power is to absorb and destroy souls

Aethyr destroyed Quex-Ul's soul so hard that nothing remained of him except for the clothes he was wearing


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Sep 30, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> He doesn't no. The Phantom Zone mini pits Superman and Quex-Ul against Aethyr and Aethyr's power is to absorb and destroy souls
> 
> Aethyr destroyed Quex-Ul's soul so hard that nothing remained of him except for the clothes he was wearing



How does soul destroying destroy the body?


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2018)

Anyone read that itachi novel? Have a question regarding his genjutsu feat and whether or not it's canon


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 17, 2018)

I know this is probably a "we'll worry about that if it comes to it" but Frieza nuking Planet Vegeta will be shown in again in the Broly movie (likely different than Super).

If its remarkably weaker then the feat we've seen in Super do we count the feat as a retcon or do we go with the more impressive showing?


----------



## Azzuri (Oct 18, 2018)

Who's more powerful, DC Death or Marvel Death? Destiny or Eternity?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 19, 2018)

Is the Boruto anime considered canon?


----------



## kluang (Oct 29, 2018)

Stat wise, how strong is Ride On King


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 29, 2018)

kluang said:


> Stat wise, how strong is Ride On King


Probably like Building level (He beat a dragon that no-selled a lightning bolt) and faster than the eye (He should be comparable to Marcelos, who could speedblitz the princess guard's)


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 10, 2018)

What would "smothering the sun" mean, exactly? 
Context: Nightstalker's (Dota 2) ult's description;
*Darkness*
"Night Stalker smothers the sun and summons instant darkness, so that he might use his powers at their fullest. While Darkness is in effect, enemy heroes, units and wards have their vision range reduced. Upgradable by Aghanim's Scepter."
Doto has a day/night cicle and when he activates this it automatically becomes night.


----------



## kluang (Nov 11, 2018)

I think it meant covering the sun, like the Jade Emperor did during during the Journey to the West. Deprive the world of light. 

It scares the demons. Not because of the darkness. Because Wukong made the King of the Gods his bitch. (He force Jade Emperor to do it


----------



## Veggie (Nov 16, 2018)

How strong is Cthulu himself, and how do you kill him or at least get rid of him


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 16, 2018)

Veggie said:


> How strong is Cthulu himself, and how do you kill him or at least get rid of him


IIRC he was gonna align the stars or something like that. Other than that don’t remember

He’s got some broken ass regeneration so dunno either


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 16, 2018)

Veggie said:


> How strong is Cthulu himself, and how do you kill him or at least get rid of him





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> IIRC he was gonna align the stars or something like that. Other than that don’t remember
> 
> He’s got some broken ass regeneration so dunno either





> "I learned whence Cthulhu first came, and why half the great temporary stars of history had flared forth."


So yeah, easily Star if not Large Star level.
Speedwise there's him and the Cthulhi flying from the star he lived in to the earth, but idk if that's quantifiable.
The dude has Indeed some bullshit level of regeneration. You'd probably need to be able to destroy conceptual beings at least to truly kill him.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 16, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> So yeah, easily Star if not Large Star level.
> Speedwise there's him and the Cthulhi flying from the star he lived in to the earth, but idk if that's quantifiable.
> The dude has Indeed some bullshit level of regeneration. You'd probably need to be able to destroy conceptual beings at least to truly kill him.


So, if you're Star level then you're good and he cant kill you, but unless you can kill concepts then you cant truly kill him either.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 16, 2018)

Veggie said:


> So, if you're Star level then you're good and he cant kill you, but unless you can kill concepts then you cant truly kill him either.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Nov 16, 2018)

I have never got the cthulhu star thing

for context, it takes place in whisperer in the darkness, and the character says that the aliens have vast knowledge of x things:



> "Never was a sane man more dangerously close to the arcana of basic entity—never was an organic brain nearer to utter annihilation in the chaos that transcends form and force and symmetry. I learned whence Cthulhu _first_ came, and why half the great temporary stars of history had flared forth. I guessed—from hints which made even my informant pause timidly—the secret behind the Magellanic Clouds and globular nebulae, and the black truth veiled by the immemorial allegory of Tao. The nature of the Doels was plainly revealed, and I was told the essence (though not the source) of the Hounds of Tindalos. The legend of Yig, Father of Serpents, remained figurative no longer, and I started with loathing when told of the monstrous nuclear chaos beyond angled space which the _Necronomicon_ had mercifully cloaked under the name of Azathoth. It was shocking to have the foulest nightmares of secret myth cleared up in concrete terms whose stark, morbid hatefulness exceeded the boldest hints of ancient and mediaeval mystics. Ineluctably I was led to believe that the first whisperers of these accursed tales must have had discourse with Akeley’s Outer Ones, and perhaps have visited outer cosmic realms as Akeley now proposed visiting them."



He was listing stuff that happened over history, and there doesn't seem to be a correlation. For example, what does Yig the Father of Serpents have in correlation with Azathoth? Or Tao and the Megallanic Clouds? These are separate entities with no correlation, leading me to think that Cthulhu's origin and the destruction of the stars are separate events too. This is just a case of rhetorical parallelism in my opinion.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Nov 16, 2018)

Nah I was recalling something in Call of Cthulhu where he was said to realign the stars or something

It’s been forever so my memory’s faulty as fuck


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 16, 2018)

ShunKanamee said:


> I have never got the cthulhu star thing
> 
> for context, it takes place in whisperer in the darkness, and the character says that the aliens have vast knowledge of x things:
> 
> ...


 That's a good point
Still, Cthulhu would probably be around Star level anyways given he lived in the heart of a binary star.
I honestly don't remember that "realigning the stars" thing though.


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Nov 16, 2018)

GoldenHeart said:


> That's a good point
> Still, Cthulhu would probably be around Star level anyways given he lived in the heart of a binary star.
> I honestly don't remember that "realigning the stars" thing though.


k

Honestly, of all the Lovecraft stuff (He is my favorite author), the one thing I didn't read was Call of Cthulhu (More of a Color out of Space guy) lol, so must have missed that

Don't Great Old Ones exist beyond the universe?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Nov 16, 2018)

ShunKanamee said:


> Don't Great Old Ones beyond the universe?


My memory on Lovecraft is a little rusty, but i'm pretty sure the ones that lived beyond the universe were the Outer Gods, which lived in a void beyond reality along Azathoth. The Great Old Ones used to know everything about the universe and manipulated it to their desire before most of them got sealed on earth.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 17, 2018)

Didn't the God Emperor of Man get an upgrade? Where are his stats sitting at now?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 20, 2018)

Can anyone please translate the paragraph in the upper left corner please?

Using Google Translate, I've gotten that she's the highest ranking angel and possibly Gods wife.


----------



## Warlordgab (Dec 5, 2018)

How powerful is the Black Racer from DC comics? DC/dura/speed and abilties before New 52


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 5, 2018)

Warlordgab said:


> How powerful is the Black Racer from DC comics? DC/dura/speed and abilties before New 52


powerful enough to wreck a multiversal.


----------



## Warlordgab (Dec 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> powerful enough to wreck a multiversal.



For example...?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 6, 2018)

Warlordgab said:


> For example...?


darkside.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 7, 2018)

Has a horizon zero dawn vs attack on titan thread been made yet? I've been thinking of making one but it feels like something someone would have already made.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 7, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Has a horizon zero dawn vs attack on titan thread been made yet? I've been thinking of making one but it feels like something someone would have already made.


Pretty sure no one have touched AoT for the pass few months.


----------



## kluang (Dec 11, 2018)

Question 
Noe Geralt of Rivia is confirm for Monster hunter world, how much his composite power level bumps up. 

Assuming that he solo Behemoth


----------



## Imagine (Dec 12, 2018)

kluang said:


> Question
> Noe Geralt of Rivia is confirm for Monster hunter world, how much his composite power level bumps up.
> 
> Assuming that he solo Behemoth


Probably around planet to large planetl+/FTL based on what I've seen from MH.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 18, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Probably around planet to large planetl+/FTL based on what I've seen from MH.


You're not kidding right, oh Geralt 



_________

Question for the thread.

I understand a Universe, and a multiverse. But what the heck are Megaverses and Omniverses. I've heard the terms but I cant really grasp how they are different than an infinite amount of universes. If that is even a thing too.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 18, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Question for the thread.
> 
> I understand a Universe, and a multiverse. But what the heck are Megaverses and Omniverses. I've heard the terms but I cant really grasp how they are different than an infinite amount of universes. If that is even a thing too.


Megaverses are odd things. They make sense if you understand how cardinal sets and the like work.

Think of it like this. You have a group of dogs and a group of cats. Make sense right?

Now apply infinity to it. You have endless multiverses all paired under a grouping of a “megaverse.”

Omniverse is different. It is quite literally everything within a cosmology that’s larger than a multiverse. Infinite multiverses, infinite megaverses, higher and lower realities, all sorts of things.

My answer probably doesn’t help but that’s the best I could explain with.

Speaking of, in Marvel, did you know 616 is a designated multiverse in and of itself? Strange, I know but there’s a cluster of universes embodied within Eternity that are part of the 616 cluster.

Not just that but the Earth X series also has universes being created due to time travel or just plain existing alongside the Earth X reality.

Neat stuff isn’t it?


----------



## Veggie (Dec 18, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Megaverses are odd things. They make sense if you understand how cardinal sets and the like work.
> 
> Think of it like this. You have a group of dogs and a group of cats. Make sense right?
> 
> ...


It helps a some I reckon. I guess I'd have to read more works with multiple realities and such to get more familiar with these concepts.

That also explains why Eternity is not a mere Universal as the Infinity Gaunlet story would lead me to believe. 

Yeah that's pretty much all of Marvel I've read. I'm more of a DC guy.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Dec 18, 2018)

Veggie said:


> It helps a some I reckon. I guess I'd have to read more works with multiple realities and such to get more familiar with these concepts.
> 
> That also explains why Eternity is not a mere Universal as the Infinity Gaunlet story would lead me to believe.
> 
> Yeah that's pretty much all of Marvel I've read. I'm more of a DC guy.


Eternity governs alternate universes and timelines as well as dimensions within himself

I think even the World Tree is subject to his authority and that has infinite universes in it

More than even that, he also embodies everyone that exists in his domain. So if you have multiversal strength, he has that strength too

Regardless, let’s just say even an M-Body of Eternity and his fellow Abstracts are ridiculously into the multiverse level range and they’re just slivers of their full essences


----------



## kluang (Dec 19, 2018)

This is my opinion  If I am wrong please let me know .

To understand omniverse you need to understand what is TOAA.

TOAA isn't just the creator of Marvel. It is also in DC, by a different name. Its in Sony, Nintendo, Shonen Jump etc. TOAA is the consensus of all writers.

All of the fictional verse are inside the Omniverse. A world where TOAA control and manage. And inside the Omniverse are the Megaverses: Marvel, Shonen Jump etc.

And each Megaverse is infinite. For example, DC universe is designated by numbers. And each numerical universe has their own main universe. And each numerical universe have their Krypton, their own Dr. Fate, their own afterlife, etc.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 28, 2018)

Speed Force singularity. Is that the same as the speed force from Flash? If so how fast does that make my boi Hal


----------



## Veggie (Dec 30, 2018)

You all know of the source wall from DC, what characters from Marvel and other fictions have been featured on it. I've seen Galactus and Doom on it. Any other interesting tributes?


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 31, 2018)

Is Kirby being solar system+ level acceptable now or is he still large planet+ level?


----------



## XLR87T3 (Jan 1, 2019)

How is Saitama's moon jump continent level when his crater clearly isn't even half as big as Australia?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 4, 2019)

How strong is SMT's Mephisto?


----------



## kluang (Jan 7, 2019)

Does anyone calculate Medabots?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 9, 2019)

How fast? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 9, 2019)

Around mach 1 most probs


----------



## Imagine (Jan 9, 2019)

I'll mach 1 your face


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 9, 2019)

really tho basing on quick inspection, let's say the cup freefalled for around 1m (the height of the kid without the head), which gives a timeframe around 0.4516 seconds using any freefall calculator

they were all pretty close to him so let's say the movement and everything including his hand movements was 20 meters(to go slice each one and then jump away), ofcourse that's being generous should be less with proper scaling

it'd be around 45m/s which is well below mach 1

stop wanking imagine


----------



## Imagine (Jan 9, 2019)

Mach 100, you say?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 3, 2019)

What's more powerful, Dungeons and Dragons or Pathfinder?


----------



## Atem (Mar 4, 2019)

TTGL said:


> What's more powerful, Dungeons and Dragons or Pathfinder?



Depends on what you consider canon for D&D. Normally, D&D is stronger. Pathfinder is powerful too though.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 31, 2019)

How does Sekiro stack up to Dark Souls in terms of power?


----------



## Atem (Mar 31, 2019)

TTGL said:


> How does Sekiro stack up to Dark Souls in terms of power?



It has speed covered but it's lacking in comparitive destructive capacity. It also has plenty of hax too but as I said before. Not a lot of big feats when it comes to stomping force.


----------



## facesaucey (May 4, 2019)

Where did we get the GBE of planets, stars, galaxies or the observable universe?

I assumed it was the planetary parameters on the stardestroyer page but when I plugged in the known variables the outcome and GBE for The Sun for example I got was 54.278 Tenatons while on the wiki we have it listed as 164.93 Tenatons


----------



## facesaucey (May 16, 2019)

What would the dc be for a worldwide earthquake? Where structures and buildings across the globe would be torn apart.


----------



## Lifewalker (Jun 23, 2019)

I cast a necromancy spell and ask: Why do some members have a B next to their name when you click on their profile?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2019)

They have Bs because they have blogs.


----------



## facesaucey (Jun 23, 2019)

If a character teleports themselves into the center of the Earth or the Sun, are they tanking the entire pressure, weight and GBE of the planet/star or just the heat of it's center?


----------



## Lifewalker (Jun 23, 2019)

facesaucey said:


> If a character teleports themselves into the center of the Earth or the Sun, are they tanking the entire pressure, weight and GBE of the planet/star or just the heat of it's center?


No. Because of your surface area relative to that of the planet/stars core.


----------



## facesaucey (Jun 23, 2019)

Lifewalker said:


> No. Because of your surface area relative to that of the planet/stars core.


So would it be that they are still withstanding the weight, pressure or GBE proportionate to their surface area or just the heat proportionate to their surface area?


----------



## facesaucey (Jul 11, 2019)

This is from a novel so I don't have any screencaps for it but basically a person used some form of weight manipulation. 

They jumped in the ocean and had a sinking speed faster than athletic swimmers (2.3880877 m/s) how much does the person way based on that? (He didn't swim or anything he just sank)


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 19, 2019)

facesaucey said:


> This is from a novel so I don't have any screencaps for it but basically a person used some form of weight manipulation.
> 
> They jumped in the ocean and had a sinking speed faster than athletic swimmers (2.3880877 m/s) how much does the person way based on that? (He didn't swim or anything he just sank)



 you really have no real info to get anything out of that. sinking in water is all about buoyancy not weight.

Some shit can weigh a ton and still float on water. Shit could be as heavy as a gram and sink in water.



facesaucey said:


> So would it be that they are still withstanding the weight, pressure or GBE proportionate to their surface area or just the heat proportionate to their surface area?



It's most likely pressure and heat.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 20, 2019)

Did we ever ''calc'' the Superman Red Son black hole stuff 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hunterzillas (Jul 27, 2019)

What are Percy Jackson's stats according to this site? I heard he somehow scales to something Moon level?


----------



## facesaucey (Jul 27, 2019)

Question: What feats put Darkseid w/ The Anti-Life Equation at Multiverse+ level? Not arguing with it just genuinely curious since I thought the ALE only let him control all beings in the universe. Is it because Mister Miracle used it to destroy the source wall? (Though I admit i'm not sure what the durability of the source wall even is)


----------



## facesaucey (Aug 4, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> you really have no real info to get anything out of that. sinking in water is all about buoyancy not weight.
> 
> Some shit can weigh a ton and still float on water. Shit could be as heavy as a gram and sink in water.


what if it had the density of steel?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 4, 2019)

facesaucey said:


> what if it had the density of steel?



steel can float depending on buoyancy.

what do you think metal ships are made off.

 plastic?


----------



## Juub (Aug 4, 2019)

@facesaucey No hard feelings Tom.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 5, 2019)

So why did face get banned?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Aug 5, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> So why did face get banned?


Tom Servo dupe

Was out causing trouble in other sections apparently

Suigetsu talked about some of the shit the guy was pulling in the convo earlier


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 5, 2019)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Tom Servo dupe
> 
> Was out causing trouble in other sections apparently
> 
> Suigetsu talked about some of the shit the guy was pulling in the convo earlier


oh wow, lol.

 It was obvious he was a dupe with how he was debating in that thanos end game thread. Just don't know who.


----------



## Deleted member 244537 (Oct 11, 2019)

If a character doesn't have a particular method for affecting or wiping all life on a planet but could be considered a life-wiper, what would be the least amount of energy said character would need to generate to be a life-wiper, if at all?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 11, 2019)

Suisuna20 said:


> If a character doesn't have a particular method for affecting or wiping all life on a planet but would be considered a life-wiper, what would be the least amount of energy said character would need generate be a life-wiper, if at all?


non-curable, non-detectable and long lasting, disease or virus... so about multi-city block level should be enough.

 it really depends on how shit spread but if it gets to every single country then it would life wipe the planet.


----------



## fluffytuffy (Oct 18, 2019)

Is there a way to quantify space-time damage?

I mean in real life Black Holes are so powerful they bend space-time with the force of their gravity so it can’t be completely unquantifiable right?


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 24, 2019)

What is considered canon in the Lord of the Ringsverse?


----------



## trocollo (Oct 26, 2019)

fluffytuffy said:


> Is there a way to quantify space-time damage?
> I mean in real life Black Holes are so powerful they bend space-time with the force of their gravity so it can’t be completely unquantifiable right?



I think that there are a lot of different type of space-time damage, but if you are talking about black holes a big problem is if there are other thing around them that could hit you; considering only "characther" and a black hole just take the equation for the acceleration  a= M*G/(d^2) maybe isn't the best to use (no relativity) but it should be a good approximation
Now consider how much the body of your character can take, the problem here is not acceleration itself, but it's difference; at "short" distances the acceleration of the body parts that are more near to the black hole is going to be a lot greater than the ones less near

Example:
Black hole with 5 solar masses, M=5*2*(10^30)=10^31 kg
The gravitational constant is G= 6.67*(10^-11)
So we have M*G = 6.67*(10^20)


*Spoiler*: _Calculations:_ 



What we want is the difference in acceleration between two part of the body, lets put ourselves in the best situation, we are facing the black hole, so the difference here is from the chest to the back (a1 =acceleration on the torso, a2= acceleration on the back)
a1 - a2 = M*G*[ (d1)^-2 - (d2)^-2 ] = M*G*{ [ (d2)^2 - (d1)^2 ] / [ (d1 * d2)^2 ] }
We can say that the length from chest to back can be something like 10 centimeters = 0.1 meters
so d2 - d1 = 0.1 m, therefore (d2)^2 = (d1)^2 + 10^-2 m  + 0.2*(d1)
we get:
a1 - a2 = M*G*{ [ 0.2*(d1) + 10^-2 ] / [ (d1)*[ (d1) + 0.1 ] ] }
This can be divided in two terms:
a1 - a2 = M*G*{ [ 0.2 / [ (d1) + 0.1 ] ]  +  [ (10^-2) / [ (d1)^2 + (d1)*0.1 ] ] }
The second term is much smaller than the first one so I'll say that we can consider that like a 0, same with the 0.1 meters in the denominator of the first one
We have:  a1- a2 = M*G*0.2/(d1) = M*G / [ 20 * (d1) }




At the end we get more or less a1 - a2 = 3.3*(10^19) / (d1)
Lets say we are 100 km away from the black hole, the difference in acceleration is: a1 - a2 = 3.3*(10^19) / (10^5) = 3.3*(10^14)
So the difference in the force applied is: F= m*3.3*(10^14)


Now we enter in the fanfiction cause you need to consider how much you character can take

To make an example on this:

Human cells have a mass m = 3*(10^-15) kg
So at 100 km away a black hole with 5 solar masses pulls every cells of the chest with approximately 1 Newton of force

We can see it also like this:
The skin has a mass of 9 kg, the surface area for a men is 2 m^2 so let's say the front part of the skin has mass 4kg and the front surface area is 1.2 m^2 (I'm not doing a perfect half for the whole lateral part) the pressure esercitated to the front skin is:
P = F/A = 4*3.3*(10^14)/2 = 6.6*(10^14) pascal = 6513.7 atm    pretty much eh?


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Oct 26, 2019)

Is there a way to calculate the energy to collapse a star into a black hole?


----------



## trocollo (Oct 26, 2019)

ShunKanamee said:


> Is there a way to calculate the energy to collapse a star into a black hole?


A star that has enough mass automatically collapses in a black hole when the Hidrogen / Elium runs short and fusion reaction start to create more massive elements, so basically a star looses energy before becoming a black hole, you need to actually steal energy from the star to let it collapse

You can calculate the energy you need to put a certain quantity of mass in a place so small that it becomes a black hole, but it's not the same thing as creating one, atoms have propierties and just using "mass cores" to calculate the total energy you need isn't gonna do the job


----------



## Maddie the Monarch (Oct 26, 2019)

trocollo said:


> A star that has enough mass automatically collapses in a black hole when the Hidrogen / Elium runs short and fusion reaction start to create more massive elements, so basically a star looses energy before becoming a black hole, you need to actually steal energy from the star to let it collapse
> 
> You can calculate the energy you need to put a certain quantity of mass in a place so small that it becomes a black hole, but it's not the same thing as creating one, atoms have propierties and just using "mass cores" to calculate the total energy you need isn't gonna do the job


Okay, then I guess the question how much energy would be needed to steal for a star to become a black hole?

This is for a feat in Stellaris


----------



## trocollo (Oct 27, 2019)

ShunKanamee said:


> Okay, then I guess the question how much energy would be needed to steal for a star to become a black hole?
> This is for a feat in Stellaris


Depends on the star, I don't know what is the specific case in stellaris but if you have star that was born on that moment it will need more energy to take than one how the same mass born before, first of all a star needs to have more than 20-25 solar masses to collapse in a black hole, in this process the star explodes (supernova), expels a lot of it's mass and only the core remains, usually if the cores is more than 2.5 times the mass of the sun it should became a black hole, so you basically need to force the fusion and let the heviaer materials to the job

What to do: Take the information on how much Hidrogenum and Helium you have, we are goona make an approximation and we'll suppose that the only fusion that the star gets to do at the start is the proton-proton chains, with this type of fusion you use 4 Hidrogen atoms and you get 26,73 MeV, 1 atom of helium and 2 atoms of Hidrogen

So you have 2 Hidrogen that give 1 Helium and 26,73 Mev

So knowing hos much hidrogen your star has you can just calculate what energy it should relase and what's the total helium remained
Now you gotta do the same thing with the helium fusion, you can just use the triple alfa process, from 3 atoms of Helium you get 7.275 MeV and one carbon atom

You could stop there but it's more precise if you go all the way to the heavy materials, same if you consider the other minor reactions (especially in the first step)

So if you stopped at the second step you now have a lot of energy and a star made of carbon, now the star becomes a supernova and if the core mass is enough it will become a black hole

Like you can see we are doing some big approximations here, but I'm pointing out to you what these are so you can make more precise calculation if you need it, you can also search for the difference in mass by a new born star and a dying one, then you use E=mc^2 and get the enrgy to have that star from born to supernova

Eventually you can also search up the percentage of mass loss in the supernova fase, by searching how massive is the black hole and the starting supernova, so you also know with how much ramains


----------



## fluffytuffy (Oct 29, 2019)

An old topic I know but did we ever quantify how big the summoner dimensions are in Final Fantasy?

Based on all the constellations and Nebula in the background? Would there be a way to do it?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 15, 2019)

Could someone please accurately translate a few things?

(Relevant part)

In particular the line about "it's ability to transcend time and space lightly and affect multidimensionality."

Also if you have the time to spare, this too please...

(Relevant part)

Not all of it, just the 4th last sentence that says something alone the lines of "A drill engulfs Shimon in the multiverse into a light vortex."

Than you.


----------



## DRAGAMESH (Jan 19, 2020)

Where do we have Aladdin, Morg, Alibaba and Judar from Magi, DC and speedwise nowadyas?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2020)

Okay, I heard someone saying that the Bleach movie where they go to Hell is canon, and Hell has trillions of trillions of souls which mean it must be much larger than Earth, and Ichigo was powerful enough to destroy all of it and also travel across it fast enough to make him FTL.

How much BS is this?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2020)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, I heard someone saying that the Bleach movie where they go to Hell is canon, and Hell has trillions of trillions of souls which mean it must be much larger than Earth, and Ichigo was powerful enough to destroy all of it and also travel across it fast enough to make him FTL.
> 
> How much BS is this?


Much bs


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2020)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Much bs



Can you be more specific? For example, the canonicity of the movie and the claims made.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 16, 2020)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, I heard someone saying that the Bleach movie where they go to Hell is canon, and Hell has trillions of trillions of souls which mean it must be much larger than Earth, and Ichigo was powerful enough to destroy all of it and also travel across it fast enough to make him FTL.
> 
> How much BS is this?


 i vaguely remember somebody saying that a place in the movie was mentioned in the manga


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 16, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> i vaguely remember somebody saying that a place in the movie was mentioned in the manga



But what about the size claim and the statement that Ichigo could destroy it?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2020)

Endless Mike said:


> But what about the size claim and the statement that Ichigo could destroy it?


It's sketchy logic based on Yama's claim that he personally has slain trillions of souls.

Basically completely baseless. The movie isn't Canon and even if it was we can directly see how big Hell is, no need to play six degrees of Yamamoto's Bankai.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 19, 2020)

Can anyone post the links of these calcs cited on Sasuke's profile here?  

Small country level+ | At least continent level+, near moon level via Chibaku Tensei (a weaker character can do) | At least multi continent level+, likely moon level with Indra's arrow (has half of Rikudou Sennin's powers and is amped by the Bijuu's) | Small island level with Chidori (), likely small planet level with perfect Susanoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Feb 19, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Can anyone post the links of these calcs cited on Sasuke's profile here?
> 
> Small country level+ | At least continent level+, near moon level via Chibaku Tensei (a weaker character can do) | At least multi continent level+, likely moon level with Indra's arrow (has half of Rikudou Sennin's powers and is amped by the Bijuu's) | Small island level with Chidori (), likely small planet level with perfect Susanoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 20, 2020)

What's the calculation technique for ice explosion/freezing calcs? Do we do the freezing nitrogen/oxygen thing or the volume of ice? Because said solid ice would be heavier than gaseous air.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 20, 2020)

Imagine said:


>




When did triple digit megaton became island level or that Madara became much weaker character than Sasuke?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 20, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> When did triple digit megaton became island level or that Madara became much weaker character than Sasuke?


Boy you did the calc. How am I supposed to know what the hell y'all have going on with the Nardo stuff?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 20, 2020)

Imagine said:


> Boy you did the calc. How am I supposed to know what the hell y'all have going on with the Nardo stuff?



I have nothing to do with wiki.

Someone is using my calc to spread false message.  

We need to find the culprits and send them to hell .


----------



## Imagine (Feb 20, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> I have nothing to do with wiki.
> 
> Someone is using my calc to spread false message.
> 
> We need to find the culprits and send them to hell .


We'll just put you in jail and call it even


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 20, 2020)

Imagine said:


> We'll just put you in jail and call it even



You sound like you are the culprit.


----------



## jkLoveless (Feb 26, 2020)

Are there any other battle forums that anyone here would recommend?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 26, 2020)

jkLoveless said:


> Are there any other battle forums that anyone here would recommend?


 dbzeta for dbz and db, suspectinsightforums for star wars

the vsbattles wiki ranges from wank to good


----------



## jkLoveless (Feb 26, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> dbzeta for dbz and db, suspectinsightforums for star wars
> 
> the vsbattles wiki ranges from wank to good




Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galaxyserver (Mar 19, 2020)

Endless Mike said:


> Okay, I heard someone saying that the Bleach movie where they go to Hell is canon, and Hell has trillions of trillions of souls which mean it must be much larger than Earth, and Ichigo was powerful enough to destroy all of it and also travel across it fast enough to make him FTL.
> 
> How much BS is this?


Hell movie is non-canon. People think it is because Kubo wrote a prelude chapter for it to promote it but it doesn't fit into the timeline at all so it suffers the same fate as One Piece: Strong World.

Also  I don't think you could even make a conceivable case for Hell being larger than Earth. Unless specifically shown (we see a side by side comparison with Earth) or stated (characters referencing that its bigger or that the gravity is much more intense etc.).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 25, 2020)

What exact is the difference between destroying something on the atomic level vs something that is vaporized


----------



## Divell (Apr 25, 2020)

∞GODSPEED∞ said:


> What exact is the difference between destroying something on the atomic level vs something that is vaporized


The energy it requires to do each is very different.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Apr 25, 2020)

Divell said:


> The energy it requires to do each is very different.


Which takes more energy?


----------



## Divell (Apr 25, 2020)

∞GODSPEED∞ said:


> Which takes more energy?


Atomization
*Vaporisation:* Applied when the matter that was destroyed was vaporised during the attack. Much like for Pulverization, we usually use this value when we see no remains of the matter that was destroyed in the attack, but in addition there has to be a considerable amount of visible vapor and/or character statements that imply vaporization, usually the latter. The value is 25700 (j/cc). 

*Atomization:* Applied only if clearly stated. It describes the energy to separate all atoms in a chemical substance. The value is 30852.2 (j/cc). 

There is one higher, that is subatomic destruction.

*Subatomic Destruction:* Applied only if clearly stated. It describes the energy necessary to destroy all atoms in a substance, by separating the particles in their nucleus. Note that Protons and Neutrons still stay intact. Value is 5.403E13 (j/cc).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marvel (May 9, 2020)

How do you determine if a comic book feat is an outlier if there's thousand of feats from said character all from different writers?


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2020)

Marvel said:


> How do you determine if a comic book feat is an outlier if there's thousand of feats from said character all from different writers?


The era said feat happened and the consistency of said character's feats in that era.


----------



## Marvel (May 13, 2020)

Where are the calcs for MCU Iron Man?


----------



## Divell (May 13, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Where are the calcs for MCU Iron Man?


I don’t think there’s any. 

Marvel released a comic that puts his lasers at 48 mgt. 
We did at least two calcs that put the Sokovia feat at solid city lv. 
His armor is made of gold-steel alloys which was calculated to support thousands of pounds to break. 
He scales of Thor and Hulk with the Hulk-Buster and his nanotechnology suits that took hits from both Thor and Thanos.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 18, 2020)

Are there any calcs for Naruto and Sasukes amped final clash?

On Indras arrow?


----------



## Divell (May 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Are there any calcs for Naruto and Sasukes amped final clash?
> 
> On Indras arrow?


You are not going to like it.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 18, 2020)

Divell said:


> You are not going to like it.


Not an answer bruh


----------



## Divell (May 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Not an answer bruh


Is pretty fucking underwhelming.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 18, 2020)

Divell said:


> Is pretty fucking underwhelming.


So are your replies 

Is there a calc or isnt there?

I dont really allow fictional numbers to affect my day I was just curious


----------



## Divell (May 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So are your replies
> 
> Is there a calc or isnt there?
> 
> I dont really allow fictional numbers to affect my day I was just curious


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 18, 2020)

Others pointed out thats kinda underwhelming there, also the links dont work but im like 99.99% sure that isnt what I was talking about

From what I gather, they calced *Link Removed*

And *Link Removed*

*Link Removed* *Link Removed*

That explosion is seen and felt in the frost country which, iirc, is like 3,000 KM away from the valley, no way in hell do you get "kilotons" for that


----------



## Divell (May 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Others pointed out thats kinda underwhelming there, also the links dont work but im like 99.99% sure that isnt what I was talking about
> 
> From what I gather, they calced *Link Removed*
> 
> ...


Ah my bad. If @LazyWaka or @iwandesu dont have it in their blogs, vswikia should have it.

Otherwise, wait until i get a new computer.

Edit:vswikia uses some bs calc from t5forums that got multiplanet lenght. Which is obviously retarded as fuck.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Others pointed out thats kinda underwhelming there, also the links dont work but im like 99.99% sure that isnt what I was talking about
> 
> From what I gather, they calced *Link Removed*
> 
> ...


Without a panel showing this shit being seem from the frost country there is no way to anlge it


----------



## Iwandesu (May 18, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Others pointed out thats kinda underwhelming there, also the links dont work but im like 99.99% sure that isnt what I was talking about
> 
> From what I gather, they calced [LINKHL]578770[/LINKHL]
> 
> ...


Without a panel showing this shit being seem from the frost country there is no way to anlge it
Not like im doing it but still


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 18, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Without a panel showing this shit being seem from the frost country there is no way to anlge it


We get this, it bowls over Kakashi who is in the Frost country

Anime perspective


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 18, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Not like im doing it but still


Lol fair


----------



## Divell (May 18, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Link ?


----------



## Divell (May 18, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Link ?


Btw, now that I have you here, did we ever calculated Getsuga Juujishou?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 19, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> We get this, it bowls over Kakashi who is in the Frost country
> 
> Anime perspective


The manga panel shows no possible way for scalling so this could at best get some "earthquake shenanigans
Quakes are good but nothing Nardo and sauce cant do Anyway


----------



## Iwandesu (May 19, 2020)

Divell said:


> [LINKHL]578937[/LINKHL]


The calc aparently uses a pretty absurdly huge Naruto earth (not sure how it stands nowadays and is currently put down
Also  assumes what is pretty fucking clearly a shockwave to be an explosion


----------



## Divell (May 19, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> The calc aparently uses a pretty absurdly huge Naruto earth (not sure how it stands nowadays and is currently put down
> Also  assumes what is pretty fucking clearly a shockwave to be an explosion


Yeah, that is why I say is absurd. There are far too many assumptions to take seriously and not real show of thought process.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 19, 2020)

Divell said:


> Yeah, that is why I say is absurd. There are far too many assumptions to take seriously and not real show of thought process.


Yeah 
As vs wiki members themselves said this thing should at best be "moon/multi continente levdl"


----------



## Iwandesu (May 19, 2020)

Divell said:


> Btw, now that I have you here, did we ever calculated Getsuga Juujishou?


I dont think so 
Bleach calcers didnt appear to notice anything on it


----------



## Divell (May 19, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> Yeah
> As vs wiki members themselves said this thing should at best be "moon/multi continente levdl"


Yeah, either way we have the moon slicing feat.


----------



## Divell (May 19, 2020)

iwandesu said:


> I dont think so
> Bleach calcers didnt appear to notice anything on it


Really? Given its size I would argue we had a Town+ feat. I will just wait and do it myself.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 30, 2020)

Why are there so many locked threads?!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 2, 2020)

why is yhwach vs dr strange locked

atleast let me know who wins lmaoo


----------



## Adamant soul (Jun 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why is yhwach vs dr strange locked
> 
> atleast let me know who wins lmaoo



Dr Strange wins


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 4, 2020)

Where are all these dupes coming from.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jun 5, 2020)

Quick question.

Why the activity in the OBD is so low compared to the past?


----------



## Delirium Trigger (Jun 5, 2020)

Is there a respect thread for the manga Tough?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 8, 2020)

Is there any calc of LOTR series?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Is there any calc of LOTR series?


well there's one for gandalf fighting the balrog but for the series as a whole I don't think someone actually did one.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 13, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> well there's one for gandalf fighting the balrog but for the series as a whole I don't think someone actually did one.



Can you provide the link to the calc?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Can you provide the link to the calc?




Oh wait I was wrong... Wombat has a whole section for tolkien calcs.

 I forgot about this shit.


----------



## Irradiance (Jul 29, 2020)

What are people like Toph, Zuko & Suki ranked as in terms of speed these days? Still Peak Human to Superhuman like the wiki suggests?


----------



## Reznor (Jul 31, 2020)

I feel like hypersonic is going to be rare, if at all, because lightning isn't dodgable just because it's lightning.


----------



## Irradiance (Aug 1, 2020)

How strong is the strongest version of Gilgamesh? I mean the Nasuverse one.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 2, 2020)

Irradiance said:


> How strong is the strongest version of Gilgamesh? I mean the Nasuverse one.


Probably planetary or someshit.

Maybe higher.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 4, 2020)

Can I get a link for the Yomi cloud feat?


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 4, 2020)

Irradiance said:


> How strong is the strongest version of Gilgamesh? I mean the Nasuverse one.


I heard that his strongest move ignores conventional durability too.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Can I get a link for the Yomi cloud feat?






> Shockwave Kinetic Energy = *1.8335 petatons of TNT (PtTNT)*


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 6, 2020)

shade0180 said:


>


It is a shame that it isn't canon.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 14, 2020)

Any "Shin Angyo Onshi" calc lying around? I tried but couldn't find any.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 17, 2020)

How do you find the frag for a material? There is 8 j/cc frag for stone. Was that from a textbook or is there a formula used to get to that conclusion like the tensile strength of said object.


----------



## Irradiance (Aug 17, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> How do you find the frag for a material? There is 8 j/cc frag for stone. Was that from a textbook or is there a formula used to get to that conclusion like the tensile strength of said object.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 18, 2020)

As for banning nazi versus threads does that count characters like red skull or armin zola or just real life nazis?
Same goes with religion does that include banning past religion/mythologies or does fictional interpretations of religious figures count as ban worthy aswell if so then that eliminates entire verses like high school dxd and devilman.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2020)

Bob74h2 said:


> As for banning nazi versus threads does that count characters like red skull or armin zola or just real life nazis?
> Same goes with religion does that include banning past religion/mythologies or does fictional interpretations of religious figures count as ban worthy aswell if so then that eliminates entire verses like high school dxd and devilman.


Characters from any fictional series is fair game.

Only fictional character that is banned for religous reasons would probably be Aslan.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Characters from any fictional series is fair game.
> 
> Only fictional character that is banned for religous reasons would probably be Aslan.



Aslan as in the lion from narnia, Why would he be banned?
So satan from devilman is fine but aslan from narnia is too far and simple question in what way is aslan religious anyway?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2020)

Bob74h2 said:


> Aslan as in the lion from narnia, Why would he be banned?
> So satan from devilman is fine but aslan from narnia is too far and simple question in what way is aslan religious anyway?


Aslan is Jesus in the Narniaverse and it had a controversial thread.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Aslan is Jesus in the Narniaverse and it had a controversial thread.



He's the god of narnia and yggdrasil is the god of digimon, does that mean we should ban all characters who are gods of their respective universes?
Just because there was one controversial thread does not mean we should ban entire characters from use


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2020)

Bob74h2 said:


> He's the god of narnia and yggdrasil is the god of digimon, does that mean we should ban all characters who are gods of their respective universes?
> Just because there was one controversial thread does not mean we should ban entire characters from use


No I mean the creator has really stated Aslan is Jesus Christ.  its not a hard concept. He is just not allowed to be used.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> No I mean the creator has really stated Aslan is Jesus Christ.  its not a hard concept. He is just not allowed to be used.



Aslan is not jesus because he's a lion and because jesus never created a alternate dimension like aslan did
Their two separate characters that share litterally nothing in common like aslan is a god and jesus is a poor man who was born in jerusalem by mortal parents so he's not even a demi god.
It seems rather unrealistic that aslan is banned for having religious references when literal incarnations of satan are allowed like mephisto,lucifermon and satan (devilman) 
If your going to ban characters for having religious references then you should at least be consistent with the standard set.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> No I mean the creator has really stated Aslan is Jesus Christ.  its not a hard concept. He is just not allowed to be used.


What about Aslan vs. South Park Jesus?


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 18, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> What about Aslan vs. South Park Jesus?



South park jesus has feats?
are fictional versions of jesus allowed to be used here if not then they should also ban all characters and verses relating to devils and demons because that also has biblical origin therefore should not be used according to their logic
Alot of media is inspired or has influences from christianity so banning anything that relates to religion is stupid like even dragon ball showcases dabura who looks nigh identical to depictions of satan and btw another toriyama manga known as sandland litterally has lucifer as the main character's father.
We should ban panty and stocking because their angels or ban rias because she's a devil, this sort of logic is bound to create issues and eliminate use of a majority of media properties because like or not nearly everything has some religious background.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2020)

Your the only one getting mad about this. 

It was just one instance from a time period before Inwas even here. If it means that much to you just make a thread using Aslan.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 19, 2020)

What kind of feats would Biblical demons and angels even scale to?

Or can that also not be asked?


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 19, 2020)

I asked this in another thread but I did not get a response.

What is the main canon we use for Transformers and TMNT? Do we use the comics, the classic 80s cartoons or whatever show of theirs is trending right now?



B Rabbit said:


> Your the only one getting mad about this.
> 
> It was just one instance from a time period before Inwas even here. If it means that much to you just make a thread using Aslan.


Aslan vs Jesus vs Goku vs Superman


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 19, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Your the only one getting mad about this.
> 
> It was just one instance from a time period before Inwas even here. If it means that much to you just make a thread using Aslan.



I was addressing the stupidity of the argument presented and you never explained how aslan can be banned for religious reasons yet literal versions of satan can be allowed.




OrlandoSky said:


> I asked this in another thread but I did not get a response.
> 
> What is the main canon we use for Transformers and TMNT? Do we use the comics, the classic 80s cartoons or whatever show of theirs is trending right now?
> 
> ...



Poor guy from jerusalem or lion who singed everything into existence, who do you think wins?


Goku vs superman can go ether way, it all depends on the versions and circumstances set up like dragon ball goku would lose to golden era superman as a example but blue goku would beat the animated series superman.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 19, 2020)

Bob74h2 said:


> I was addressing the stupidity of the argument presented and you never explained how aslan can be banned for religious reasons yet literal versions of satan can be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause thats not what I was doing. You asked a questioned it based on the knowledge I know. Then you got mad. 

Aint you'll have to ask around about that stuff cause like Insaid I wasn't here for any of that.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 19, 2020)

Bob74h2 said:


> Poor guy from jerusalem or lion who singed everything into existence, who do you think wins?


r/whoosh


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Any "Shin Angyo Onshi" calc lying around? I tried but couldn't find any.






Second one is by yourself


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2020)

What happened to the Viltrumite planet busting ''calc''? @Blade @Crimson Dragoon


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2020)

Imagine said:


> What happened to the Viltrumite planet busting ''calc''? @Blade @Crimson Dragoon




what do you mean, what happened?

the link doesn't work?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> what do you mean, what happened?
> 
> the link doesn't work?


Nah it hasn't worked for years tbh I tried fixing the URL to it on the wiki and it still leads to nothing


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2020)

Imagine said:


> Nah it hasn't worked for years tbh I tried fixing the URL to it on the wiki and it still leads to nothing


----------



## Imagine (Aug 19, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Praise Keishin


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> Any "Shin Angyo Onshi" calc lying around? I tried but couldn't find any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 21, 2020)

how fast is something happening at picosecond? MFTL?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 22, 2020)

lokoxDZz said:


> how fast is something happening at picosecond? MFTL?


1 sec = 1,000,000,000,000 picosecond if you are observing shit at that speed.

basically speed of light would convert to 0.000000299792

 basically it would be so slow it would look like it is standing still.


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 22, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> 1 sec = 1,000,000,000,000 picosecond if you are observing shit at that speed.
> 
> basically speed of light would convert to 0.000000299792
> 
> basically it would be so slow it would look like it is standing still.


So if you can observe anything at 1 picosecond, your reaction speed is FTL+ or MFTL.

Since in 1 picosecond, light travels 0.000299792458 *meters*. That's about 0.3 mm wow.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 22, 2020)

yea maybe, I probably did the math wrong too.

Also sorry about the earlier quote. anyway.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 22, 2020)

So how fast do you have to move if you have nanoseconds to react to something?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 22, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> So how fast do you have to move if you have nanoseconds to react to something?


at least less than 1 billionth of a second.

 that's just the speed to comprehend it.


you at least need to be able to process that thought and move your body if you actually need to react to it so basically at least 1.5x faster than whatever you are perceiving base on how we usually react to shit in real world.

we can see shit at least a split of a second (.5 second or less) and move our body at least .0x second after the first time we perceive shit) obviously athletic test for reaction should have this data.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 31, 2020)

Has anyone made a calculation of Hebi arc Sasuke's flames creating thunderclouds from their heat?

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*




It looks like it could be pretty impressive. For a high-mid tier Part II character.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 31, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> Has anyone made a calculation of Hebi arc Sasuke's flames creating thunderclouds from their heat?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


pretty sure someone already did.

 not sure where to find it though.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 31, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> pretty sure someone already did.
> 
> not sure where to find it though.


Do you know if I could find it by google or is it locked away in a web archive link? Or if I had to what the best way to approach it myself. I figure it would factor in temperature raise but I do not know how that factors into making storm clouds.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 31, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> Do you know if I could find it by google or is it locked away in a web archive link? Or if I had to what the best way to approach it myself. I figure it would factor in temperature raise but I do not know how that factors into making storm clouds.


No idea if you can look it in google but you can probably use the search function to find it somewhere in the site.

Most of the time it would be either in a forum post for the section (Either the main or the Meta threads), a blog post (Blog Section) or basically the calc section.

 Basically you only need to put small amount of effort to find it.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 31, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> No idea if you can look it in google but you can probably use the search function to find it somewhere in the site.
> 
> Most of the time it would be either in a forum post for the section (Either the main or the Meta threads), a blog post (Blog Section) or basically the calc section.
> 
> Basically you only need to put small amount of effort to find it.


Couldn't find it. But since it's so effortless maybe you could direct me towards a link.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Sep 6, 2020)

Would the crater Neji makes here be counted as Pulverization or Vaporization due to the friction?
*Link Removed* 
*Link Removed*


----------



## Irradiance (Sep 6, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> Would the crater Neji makes here be counted as Pulverization or Vaporization due to the friction?
> *Link Removed*
> *Link Removed*


Considering how we see large fragments of rock fly out of the crater? Fragmentation. Maybe with some pulverization mixed in for the smoke, but mostly fragmentation.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 18, 2020)

Where would the power over the "contrast" fit into? reality warping or what?  Example of the power would be  turning Order into Chaos and vice versa, or turning a  strong men into a gentle woman. It basically to change something/someone into its opposite


----------



## OrlandoSky (Sep 21, 2020)

What way would you go about calcing a lightning bolt with a massive diameter? Do you go by explosion calc laws or is there a way to calc the electrical energy?


----------



## Irradiance (Sep 21, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> What way would you go about calcing a lightning bolt with a massive diameter? Do you go by explosion calc laws or is there a way to calc the electrical energy?


You could try it like in  calc maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OrlandoSky (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank You!


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jan 9, 2021)

lokoxDZz said:


> Where would the power over the "contrast" fit into? reality warping or what?  Example of the power would be  turning Order into Chaos and vice versa, or turning a  strong men into a gentle woman. It basically to change something/someone into its opposite


Yea it'd be a form of reality warping pretty OP one too if the In-betweener is anything to look at


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 13, 2021)

Who's the most powerful Transformer that's not a god like Unicron or Primus, not one of the Thirteen, and doesn't have any external powerups (like Megatron with Hytherion)?


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jan 13, 2021)

Endless Mike said:


> Who's the most powerful Transformer that's not a god like Unicron or Primus, not one of the Thirteen, and doesn't have any external powerups (like Megatron with Hytherion)?


As far as Base transformers go (i assume you mean no alternity formers or Weapons like the star saber) Id say its most likely metroplex Really doesn't get better than that imo

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 21, 2021)

Endless Mike said:


> Who's the most powerful Transformer that's not a god like Unicron or Primus, not one of the Thirteen, and doesn't have any external powerups (like Megatron with Hytherion)?


technically, Unicron from the original TF movie isn't the god version seen in the comics or most other media, it was a technological creation whose maker might have experienced visions of the actual Unicron


> *Primacron has only been seen in the Primax Alpha streams, though he has been referenced in others. Are there other versions of Primacron across the Multiverse or is there anything Multiversally Singular in his nature? Characters of some universes have sworn by him. Is their something greater to him on a universal/Multiversal scale than just being a scientist? How is his "creation" of Unicron to be understood? Did he simply build a physical body for Unicron's Dark Essence to manifest within?*
> .
> .
> A: Dear Primal Person,
> ...


also, Omega Doom has a starbusting weapon, so he should be up there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 25, 2021)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> technically, Unicron from the original TF movie isn't the god version seen in the comics or most other media, it was a technological creation whose maker might have experienced visions of the actual Unicron
> 
> also, Omega Doom has a starbusting weapon, so he should be up there



The 1986 Unicron isn't the real Unicron? But what about the whole thing where the Matrix of Leadership was required to defeat him since it channels power directly from Primus?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 25, 2021)

Endless Mike said:


> The 1986 Unicron isn't the real Unicron? But what about the whole thing where the Matrix of Leadership was required to defeat him since it channels power directly from Primus?


just means the matrix can be applied to more than just multiversal singularity god Unicron

proven when Optimus wiped out the hate plague with the MoL

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SunRise (Feb 17, 2021)

Is Index / Toaru OBD wiki pages up to date? How long was since last revision? 

Author is incredibly productive...


----------



## Irradiance (Feb 17, 2021)

SunRise said:


> Is Index / Toaru OBD wiki pages up to date? How long was since last revision?
> 
> Author is incredibly productive...


Not really up to date, no. To different degrees, though. I think nothing was updated since NT 17 at a glance.


----------



## SunRise (Feb 17, 2021)

Irradiance said:


> Not really up to date, no. To different degrees, though. I think nothing was updated since NT 17 at a glance.


How long ago was it? Any big changes since then?


----------



## Irradiance (Feb 17, 2021)

SunRise said:


> How long ago was it? Any big changes since then?


June 2017, I guess. Plenty big changes. Aleister and Accelerator getting a lot more powerful for example. Some new speed feats. New characters, of course. Misaka got the A.A.A. All magicians have a (relatively useless) resistance to mind attacks. And a bunch of other stuff I'm just not thinking about right now.


----------



## SunRise (Feb 17, 2021)

Irradiance said:


> June 2017, I guess. Plenty big changes. Aleister and Accelerator getting a lot more powerful for example. Some new speed feats. New characters, of course. Misaka got the A.A.A. All magicians have a (relatively useless) resistance to mind attacks. And a bunch of other stuff I'm just not thinking about right now.


Bruh, we need man on this case. :/

Were God-tiers and closest to them upgraded?


----------



## Irradiance (Feb 17, 2021)

SunRise said:


> Bruh, we need man on this case. :/
> 
> Were God-tiers and closest to them upgraded?


Nah, magic gods remain magic gods


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Mar 9, 2021)

Question 

In the context of a verse like DC if the destruction of the Universe is being constantly interchanged with "Creation" and "all Existence" is it safe to assume it's referring to DC-verse as a whole? as opposed to a single universe within it's Cosmology


----------



## OrlandoSky (Mar 9, 2021)

goldfish00 said:


> Question
> 
> In the context of a verse like DC if the destruction of the Universe is being constantly interchanged with "Creation" and "all Existence" is it safe to assume it's referring to DC-verse as a whole? as opposed to a single universe within it's Cosmology


Depends on the context with feats concerning beings like The Presence, Lucifer. Perpetua etc. then it would refer to the omniverse but if it's say a character who creates a universal bomb that will "destroy all creation." It's just a flowery way of saying they'll bust the universe since to them and our mortal perception the universe is already considered nigh-infinite similarly you'll have characters fly directly to other universes or galaxies and the narration will say they "crossed an infinite distance at a speed incomprehensible to the human mind" which is just a flowery way of saying they flew at FTL not necessarily that they are infinitely fast to a literal degree.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Mar 9, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Depends on the context with feats concerning beings like The Presence, Lucifer. Perpetua etc. then it would refer to the omniverse but if it's say a character who creates a universal bomb that will "destroy all creation." It's just a flowery way of saying they'll bust the universe since to them and our mortal perception the universe is already considered nigh-infinite similarly you'll have characters fly directly to other universes or galaxies and the narration will say they "crossed an infinite distance at a speed incomprehensible to the human mind" which is just a flowery way of saying they flew at FTL not necessarily that they are infinitely fast to a literal degree.


Ah okay it was in reference to Animal Man and "God" but in Grant's run it can refer to a number of beings be it The Writer, Artist, An ambiguous God figure and even Animal Man's own powers 

It's just about figuring out what's flowery language in a Comic this confusing lmao


----------



## OrlandoSky (Mar 9, 2021)

goldfish00 said:


> Ah okay it was in reference to Animal Man and "God" but in Grant's run it can refer to a number of beings be it The Writer, Artist, An ambiguous God figure and even Animal Man's own powers
> 
> It's just about figuring out what's flowery language in a Comic this confusing lmao


Yeah I believe it's being direct as an omniverse then. Grant's whole mythology of everything to put it simply is this:

The DC Omniverse is an infinitesimally small germ-sized ink splotch on a blank canvas
The Presence/The Source/Over-Monitor is the aforementioned pure white canvas of a blank page the ink splotch is on
The Writer is the "supreme being" and the self-insert of Grant Morrison himself that writes on said canvas that these characters exist in.

Grant loves to get insanely meta with his story building and esoteric abstract metaphors. I know a lot of people here love Grant Morrison but I agree it's It's frustratingly convoluted if you don't do enough homework on the cosmology beforehand his writing will leave you confused in the dust. It took me several re-reads to figure out wtf was even happening in Final Crisis/Superman Beyond

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Mar 9, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Yeah I believe it's being direct as an omniverse then. Grant's whole mythology of everything to put it simply is this:
> 
> The DC Omniverse is an infinitesimally small germ-sized ink splotch on a blank canvas
> The Presence/The Source/Over-Monitor is the aforementioned pure white canvas of a blank page the ink splotch is on
> ...


Crazy part is Animal Man has walked out of comic-panels and wen't to Character Limbo and also carried Grant's dying body (as in him leaving his position as writer and In the form of a monkey) who was holding the script to his current issue

Plus Buddy's whole shtick is that he can remember Retconned shit I mean when Grant left as his writer he was able to tell his Wife was different and his back-story changed

Then There's him becoming "The Body of God" and Antagon but that's a whole nother level of bat-shit Thanks B.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veggie (Mar 11, 2021)

He can move and travel at speeds where everyone else is frozen in place.


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

Where would you guys place the Amulet of Right and Sword of Might individually as artifacts?

Not being used in conjunction.


----------



## Irradiance (Mar 17, 2021)

Does anyone know how strong the loop hero verse is?
From a brief look, even the first boss has some pretty potent universal existence erasure and BFR, while the hero has some good immortality.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 18, 2021)

For future reference, how far away exactly is R'lyeh from Japan based on this scan from Ghost Reaper Girl?


----------



## Irradiance (May 18, 2021)

13084.066 km going by the coordinates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 18, 2021)

Irradiance said:


> 13084.066 km going by the coordinates.


Thanks.


----------



## OrlandoSky (May 24, 2021)

What is the accepted speed of a lightning bolt (using for reference for a lightning dodge) since it varies so much? Mach 176, Mach 440 or Mach 6,612?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atem (May 24, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> What is the accepted speed of a lightning bolt (using for reference for a lightning dodge) since it varies so much? Mach 176, Mach 440 or Mach 6,612?


Case by case. Depends on what part of the lightning bolt the character is reacting to. Some parts of it such as the return stroke are 1/3 the speed of light.


----------



## OrlandoSky (May 24, 2021)

Anomander Rake said:


> Case by case. Depends on what part of the lightning bolt the character is reacting to. Some parts of it such as the return stroke are 1/3 the speed of light.


No return stroke involved AFAIK just a straight shot from a thunderstorm cloud to the ground and the character jumps away from it in time.


----------



## Atem (May 24, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> No return stroke involved AFAIK just a straight shot from a thunderstorm cloud to the ground and the character jumps away from it in time.


Mach 440 then.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> What is the accepted speed of a lightning bolt (using for reference for a lightning dodge) since it varies so much? Mach 176, Mach 440 or Mach 6,612?


It's either Mach 440 (~150000 m/s), or Mach 1292 (~440000 m/s). Those are the speeds of the visible part of the lightning bolt from the sky that is shown to us pretty much 99% of the time.

@Anomander Rake Do we ever see a case of the return stroke of a lightning bolt in any type of feat though?

Also, you guys use 150000 m/s yea? Not the 440000 m/s one?


----------



## OrlandoSky (May 24, 2021)

Anomander Rake said:


> Mach 440 then.





shieldbounce said:


> It's either Mach 440 (~150000 m/s), or Mach 1292 (~440000 m/s). Those are the speeds of the visible part of the lightning bolt from the sky that is shown to us pretty much 99% of the time.


Ok, just a quick follow up under what circumstances is the low-end used (Mach 176) because I have seen that number thrown around in the blogs from time to time.


----------



## Atem (May 24, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> It's either Mach 440 (~150000 m/s), or Mach 1292 (~440000 m/s). Those are the speeds of the visible part of the lightning bolt from the sky that is shown to us pretty much 99% of the time.
> 
> @Anomander Rake Do we ever see a case of the return stroke of a lightning bolt in any type of feat though?
> 
> Also, you guys use 150000 m/s yea? Not the 440000 m/s one?


There's one in The Destroyer IIRC.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2021)

Anomander Rake said:


> There's one in The Destroyer IIRC.


Is there a description of this feat? Probably could be used as an example for whether the return stroke speed of lightning can be used not.

It's specific because the speed gap between a regular lightning bolt and the return stroke is at least hundreds of times.


----------



## OrlandoSky (May 25, 2021)

What speed is the rasenshuriken (and those who dodged it) currently at? I can't find the blogs or calcs for it anywhere.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2021)

I know there are better feats in the show, but how does Terrorsaur's pistol stack up to real life weaponry in this instance?


according to , Terrorsaur is 2.3m tall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OrlandoSky (Jun 12, 2021)

How do you determine how much force is needed to frag an object? Like how did we come up with 8j/cc for breaking rock?


----------



## Irradiance (Jun 12, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> How do you determine how much force is needed to frag an object? Like how did we come up with 8j/cc for breaking rock?


----------



## OrlandoSky (Jun 12, 2021)

Interesting, what about v frag being 69 or pulverization?


----------



## Irradiance (Jun 12, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> Interesting, what about v frag being 69 or pulverization?


Can't tell you anything beyond what's done in that link.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Jun 12, 2021)

Irradiance said:


> Can't tell you anything beyond what's done in that link.


Didn’t know there was a link.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 26, 2021)

Considering this shit is within the same series might post it here, as I don't actually want a thread.



Who would win between Meta-knight and Kirby. If we assume they are fully powered up?


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jun 26, 2021)

shade0180 said:


> Considering this shit is within the same series might post it here, as I don't actually want a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Who would win between Meta-knight and Kirby. If we assume they are fully powered up?


King Dedede legit one-shot Meta-Knight before, he also ran through a dark version of himself and dark Meta-Knight back to back too.

The pecking order should realistically be: Kirby > Dedede > Meta-Knight

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kluang (Jun 28, 2021)

Did anyone saw F9? How does Dominic compared to Phase 1 Captain America?


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 2, 2021)

How durable would someone have to be to endure gravity "Several dozen times heavier than other planets"

Assume planet means earth, in this case.


----------



## Irradiance (Jul 2, 2021)

Rom the Chad Knight said:


> How durable would someone have to be to endure gravity "Several dozen times heavier than other planets"
> 
> Assume planet means earth, in this case.


Don't think there really is a way to tell. The problem is that we measure durability in energy, but gravity is a force.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 2, 2021)

Irradiance said:


> Don't think there really is a way to tell. The problem is that we measure durability in energy, but gravity is a force.


Here's the scan.


Probably don't change anything, but thanks.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 1, 2021)

If we were to make a versus thread about Batman Beyond without specifying which version of him it is, what would the default be? 
-DCAU (original)
-Earth-12 (Main comics version)
-Futures End (a Future Timeline of the Main Earth-0 canon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 9, 2021)

OrlandoSky said:


> If we were to make a versus thread about Batman Beyond without specifying which version of him it is, what would the default be?
> -DCAU (original)
> -Earth-12 (Main comics version)
> -Futures End (a Future Timeline of the Main Earth-0 canon)


Most of the time it would be the most current version of the character.

 this goes with every other comic character.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 23, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Cause thats not what I was doing. You asked a questioned it based on the knowledge I know. Then you got mad.


I never got mad or even resorted to insulting you but somehow im mad despite you calling me stupid and clearly being upset with me questioning your train of logic


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 23, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> I never got mad or even resorted to insulting you but somehow im mad despite you calling me stupid and clearly being upset with me questioning your train of logic


Cause you are?

For some reason you aren't getting the fact of what I told you is just an OBD rule that was made before I got here like I told you. You are trying to debate me this rule. When I specifically told you it has nothing to do with me or my stance I just told you what I know. You wanted to have a discussion with me when again I told you was not my thread not what know nor do I care. You kept consistently trying to argue with someone who just told you the rule and not why or it was because my rule.

You need to learn to read. Because I literally just read the debate from a year ago. You're literally trying to debate with someone multiple times on something I told you idk ask a mod. 

You literally thought I made the rule. Which is silly I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 23, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Cause you are?


See and this is why debates cannot exist as people such as you assume intent and other such things without basis turning any such discussion into a screaming match in which the person who started it wins as typically they are the ones with the power hence why them being honestly rude and oboxixious can be ignored, it's like on nbd how everyone just uses ad poplum tactics and insults others if they so much as disagree with them which of course goes unpunished as they are the ones with the power




B Rabbit said:


> . You are trying to debate me this rule. When I specifically told you it has nothing to do with me or my stance I just told you what I know.


Nope not at all, I just said it was a stupid rule and you started getting pissy about it accusing me of ill intent when throughout this entire discussion you have been the sole person using disingenuous claims to further what your saying such as cause you are and lol your mad, You can say it has nothing to do with your stance all you like but your behavior here clearly does show that you do agree with the ban as if you didt then you would not be getting triggered over me contesting it    






B Rabbit said:


> You literally thought I made the rule. Which is silly I'm just the messenger.


I never said that, Your putting words in my mouth yet again


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 30, 2021)

@Masterblack06 

What's with the insta-locking Gojo threads while the one vs Julius is still up? None of them are mine, so it's no skin off my nose. Just curious.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 30, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> @Masterblack06
> 
> What's with the insta-locking Gojo threads while the one vs Julius is still up? None of them are mine, so it's no skin off my nose. Just curious.


It was a necro thread and Musu said it was fine to leave it. Hes my senior so I defer to his ruling if he gives it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 30, 2021)

how long are those threads gonna stay banned? Feel like we've moved beyond the days where people were wanking yeehaw/gojo like crazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 30, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> It was a necro thread and Musu said it was fine to leave it. Hes my senior so I defer to his ruling if he gives it


Deferring to one's senpai is always valid. Carry on.


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> how long are those threads gonna stay banned? Feel like we've moved beyond the days where people were wanking yeehaw/gojo like crazy







you were saying again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 30, 2021)

I see no problem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 30, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> how long are those threads gonna stay banned? Feel like we've moved beyond the days where people were wanking yeehaw/gojo like crazy


No idea to be honest. I want to give the people here the benefit of the doubt but......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irradiance (Sep 9, 2021)

How strong and fast are Hueco Mundo arc Espadas these days?


----------



## Steven (Sep 9, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I see no problem


Gojo vs Pre-TS Neji


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 14, 2021)

Hey, @Galo de Lion. Got a random TES question for you, whenever you've got a second. I'm sure the answer is somewhere within the 42 thesis papers you've written on the subject. But, like...reading is hard.


*Question:* What is the evidence that realms like Masser and Secunda physically exist within Mundus? That the "spheres" aren't just doorways to these planes. Kind of like how the sun looks like a sphere but is just a hole into the infinite void of Atherius.

Whenever I hear about Alduin's cosmic power level based on his potential consumption of Mundus, this always pops into my mind. I'm immediately reminded of the Hyperbolic Time Chamber. Infinite space with a very finite entrance.

Edit:
Oh. And let me know if this is a solid visulatization of TES' cosmology.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 15, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Hey, @Galo de Lion. Got a random TES question for you, whenever you've got a second. I'm sure the answer is somewhere within the 42 thesis papers you've written on the subject. But, like...reading is hard.
> 
> 
> *Question:* What is the evidence that realms like Masser and Secunda physically exist within Mundus? That the "spheres" aren't just doorways to these planes. Kind of like how the sun looks like a sphere but is just a hole into the infinite void of Atherius.
> ...


I will post/link more later if need be, but for now...

The stars and the plane(t)s are different concepts. The plane(t)s are the bodies of the Aedra who where bound to form and mortality by creating the Aurbis (by being convinced/tricked/forced into it by Lorkhan). The plane(t)s are therefore bound to the Mundus in the same way the lesser mortals on Nirn are bound to their forms; the fact they look like spheres is because the finite mind cannot truly comprehend the infinite, so they see it as a heavenly body surrounded by space.

As for what evidence there is for this, the motives of the Thalmor, Heart of Lorkhan, several questlines (Den of Lorkhaj, Elswyer Online, Oblivion's mages guild questline). A bunch of books also talk about it and word of god also mentions how the Aedra are bound to the Mundus (mortals like humans and elves are technically lesser Aedra).

Also Aetherius isn't the void; Oblivion is (or an aspect of it), Aetherius is the Spirit Realm. The stars are holes in the sky because they lead outside Mundus to Aetherius (when the Magne Ge escaped/left), while the plane(t)s are the Et'Ada who remained behind.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 15, 2021)

Galo de Lion said:


> The plane(t)s are the bodies of the Aedra who where bound to form and mortality by creating the Aurbis (by being convinced/tricked/forced into it by Lorkhan).





Galo de Lion said:


> the Aedra who where bound to form and mortality by creating the Aurbis (by being convinced/tricked/forced into it by Lorkhan). The plane(t)s are therefore bound to the Mundus in the same way the lesser mortals on Nirn are bound to their forms;





Galo de Lion said:


> while the plane(t)s are the Et'Ada who remained behind.


Ok. Looking at them as infinitely-large objects makes more sense...as much sense as infinity ever makes. 

So. No. Clearly not a Time Chamber-esque door into infinity. Just multiple infinite objects (planets) within an all-encompassing infinite space (Oblivion); the scope being hidden by mortal coping mechanisms. That about right?



Galo de Lion said:


> Also Aetherius isn't the void; Oblivion is (or an aspect of it),


Yeah. I got a little loose with the word "void", there. Forgot that it had greater meaning in the context of TES cosmology. I just meant void as in an infinite space that appears mostly empty to mortal observers.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 16, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> Ok. Looking at them as infinitely-large objects makes more sense...as much sense as infinity ever makes.
> 
> So. No. Clearly not a Time Chamber-esque door into infinity. Just multiple infinite objects (planets) within an all-encompassing infinite space (Oblivion); the scope being hidden by mortal coping mechanisms. That about right?


There a bunch of metaphysics on top of that like Manifest Metaphors but on the basic level that's about it it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 14, 2022)

Where does Knull currently sit in the cosmic Marvel hierarchy?


----------



## Divell (Feb 14, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Where does Knull currently sit in the cosmic Marvel hierarchy?


Definetely above the likes of Galactus and Odín. So multiversal+

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 12, 2022)

What’s the strongest A Class Demon from YYH scale to compared to One Piece? First Commander Tier?


----------



## GilDLax (May 14, 2022)

Nah, weaker, I think.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 6, 2022)

@ChaosTheory123

Random curiosity from playing BotW:

How powerful are Great Fairies at their peak? Does amping Link's gear in a way that will ultimately lessen damage done by the likes of Ganon mean anything? Or do you chalk that up to gameplay mechanics; like how twigs obviously aren't Ganon-level even though you can smack him with one if you so choose.

I'm also curious about these awesomely terrifying dragons (kaiju genuinely frighten me) that are floating about the map, if you have any info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (Jul 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> How powerful are Great Fairies at their peak? Does amping Link's gear in a way that will ultimately lessen damage done by the likes of Ganon mean anything? Or do you chalk that up to gameplay mechanics; like how twigs obviously aren't Ganon-level even though you can smack him with one if you so choose.


Yeah, I feel like there needs to be some lore or something to back it up, otherwise is game mechanics inflation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 7, 2022)

Reznor said:


> Yeah, I feel like there needs to be some lore or something to back it up, otherwise is game mechanics inflation.


Fair enough. 

If you do take the gear amping at face value, the Great Fairies would be pretty nuts. Two upgrades on the Flamebreaker Armor is enough to totally negate elemental attacks from Fireblight Ganon.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 7, 2022)

Hmm. The Zelda wiki says that a Great Fairy gives Link the power to do magic in Majora's Mask. 

That seems like you could probably get some scaling out of it. I assume his magic is canonically a threat to the game's final boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 7, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> @ChaosTheory123
> 
> Random curiosity from playing BotW:
> 
> How powerful are Great Fairies at their peak?


Not from Breath of the Wild, but ALTTP's Great Fairy's best showing is further empowering the Master Sword and imbuing Link with Silver Arrows. In that respect, I'd call that specific Fairy a peer to a Sage like Rauru.

OoT and MM Great Fairies not only help empower Link with magic (if not just unlocking what is innately present), but they also double his stores, teach him the Goddess Spells, and further amplify his durability. Also worth considering that Skull Kid wasn't able to outright kill the Great Fairies, but rather fractured their powers to later be recombined. 

In OoA the Great Fairy was cursed by Veran as she was something of an obstacle to keeping the Ocean poisoned like Veran wanted it to be, for some reason.

As far as story/plot contributions go, that's the extent of what I remember off the top of my head.


Edward Nygma said:


> Does amping Link's gear in a way that will ultimately lessen damage done by the likes of Ganon mean anything? Or do you chalk that up to gameplay mechanics; like how twigs obviously aren't Ganon-level even though you can smack him with one if you so choose.


That specifically I'd chalk up to gameplay in the same way many Zelda fights are needlessly puzzle fights when the Master Sword and Light Arrows are all Link should realistically ever need.


Edward Nygma said:


> I'm also curious about these awesomely terrifying dragons (kaiju genuinely frighten me) that are floating about the map, if you have any info.


They're vaguely related to the springs that Zelda prayed at to reawaken as the Goddess Hylia in Skyward Sword. We know little to nothing about them beyond that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reznor (Jul 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Hmm. The Zelda wiki says that a Great Fairy gives Link the power to do magic in Majora's Mask.
> 
> That seems like you could probably get some scaling out of it. I assume his magic is canonically a threat to the game's final boss.


You got spells from the Great Fairies in Ocarina of Time IIRC.
In Link to the Past, I remember they also enhanced Gear. 
The timeline in Zeldaverse splits in three and then converges in BotW, so it's a bit unclear what carries over between games.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 8, 2022)

A good place to start with scaling might be Majora's Mask, just because you have magics and giants that are able to move or stop the moon.

For speed feats, you have things like dodging Guarding lasers, which seems sus but then there's things like the bullet time arrows/dodges, spells that slow down time and other stuff that gives credibility there.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 8, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> They're vaguely related to the springs that Zelda prayed at to reawaken as the Goddess Hylia in Skyward Sword. We know little to nothing about them beyond that.


Knowing they could (maybe, possibly, sorta-kinda) share any direct connection with a creator deity is pretty hardcore. I knew I sensed some big-dick energy coming off these floating strands of nightmare fuel. 

Some connection to the Goddess tracks with the in-game description saying that Farosh "ascends to the heavens" every night. And, sure enough, it does fly off into some weird sky portal. Motherfuckers in Hyrule be blind af too. This thing can be seen from miles away, and it does this portal thing every night, but the description says nobody has seen it happen in "the current age". Like, how?  

Also, the game designers are clearly sadists. They put the line, "Farosh bears no ill will towards people", at the end of his description, but then make him an ingredient farm. They gave him the most potent monster parts in the game. Now any food/elixir optimizers have no choice but spawn camp this poor bastard and shoot him in the face. Literally chipping its horn, strippig off its scales, and busting out its teeth. Rude af.

*Farosh just vibe'n through the sky when some tights-wearing yob comes and blasts him in the face for no reason:*
 



Reznor said:


> For speed feats, you have things like dodging Guarding lasers, which seems sus


I find the Guardian lasers extra sus, because the are accompanied by proper lasers sights that do behave like real laser pointers, and more importantly, behave drastically different compared to the lasser attacks themselves.

If someone could show Link's slow-mo affecting one of those laser sights, that would be a horse of a different color. But I'm fairly sure that it will only ever take a single frame for those things to cross the screen. Slow-mo or no. Even the lightning strikes still go from top to bottom of the screen in 1 frame while in slow-mo.  



Reznor said:


> A good place to start with scaling might be Majora's Mask, just because you have magics and giants that are able to move or stop the moon.


That seems to be the standard practice. Chaos mentioned that Skull Kid didn't have the power to actually kill the Great Fairies, hence why he fractured them. 

Chaos is one of the OBDs officially unofficial experts on the Zelda franchise. He's covered most of the key scaling in other threads and blog posts. That's why I tagged him. It was easy enough to see where various god tiers and the protags/antags would sit. I just didn't have the knowledge of Zelda lore needed to place the Great Fairies. All I knew was that they were a consistent, and often crucial, presence in the series. 

Chaos' response gives me most of the missing context needed to understand what the Great Fairies may or may not scale to as I go forward in to the series (try not to faint, but I've never finished a Zelda game); at least ballpark estimates.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I find the Guardian lasers extra sus, because the are accompanied by proper lasers sights that do behave like real laser pointers, and more importantly, behave drastically different compared to the lasser attacks themselves.
> 
> If someone could show Link's slow-mo affecting one of those laser sights, that would be a horse of a different color. But I'm fairly sure that it will only ever take a single frame for those things to cross the screen. Slow-mo or no. Even the lightning strikes still go from top to bottom of the screen in 1 frame while in slow-mo.





ChaosTheory123 said:


> Just want to point out the   of the Guardians also further corroborates them moving at some kind of sub-relativistic/relativistic in Age of Calamity now.
> 
> Its hilarious that they continue to make actual light move with more than a single frame.


Age of Calamity made sure to make it explicit the difference between laser pointer and laser fire was 1:1.

Also the  the spotlights of those Flying Guardians are visually slow enough to compare to their movements.


ChaosTheory123 said:


> Not going to lie, I forgot this was a thing.





ChaosTheory123 said:


> Behaves like light in all the ways that matter (reflects off mirrors, burns shit, etc).
> 
> Not to mention the Mirror Shield in Majora's Mask is only noted to reflect light unlike its incarnation from OoT IIRC.





ChaosTheory123 said:


> Because if nothing else, I'm insane?
> 
> 
> Sad thing being cutting up all the Zelda games probably doesn't come out to the sheer bullshit number of gifs I've needed to make for Sephiroth and Cloud in FFVII alone
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> Chaos is one of the OBDs officially unofficial experts on the Zelda franchise. He's covered most of the key scaling in other threads and blog posts.


Honestly kind of rusty. Wish I covered it more thoroughly in a manner like I did with later  I made like for FFVII on comicvine.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 8, 2022)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Age of Calamity made sure to make it explicit the difference between laser pointer and laser fire was 1:1.
> 
> Also the  the spotlights of those Flying Guardians are visually slow enough to compare to their movements.


I was under the impression that Hyrule Warriors was distinctly non-canon. That not the case?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 8, 2022)

Edward Nygma said:


> I was under the impression that Hyrule Warriors was distinctly non-canon. That not the case?


Age of Calamity is a bit different where its explicitly a prequel, but was altered by time travel bullshit IIRC

This is stuff I'm rusty on. I remember coming to this conclusion, but I forget what press related interview shit related to the game had me lean this way.

Mind you, there's always been some room for discussion related to  in general.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2022)

Are there any notable feats from the new DBS movie? I haven't seen it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know Piccolo and Gohan get new forms, but Super likes to give those away like candy at Halloween

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 17, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> Are there any notable feats from the new DBS movie? I haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


@MShadows


----------



## MShadows (Jul 17, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> @MShadows


Broly is training to control his anger, not much luck so far. Still, upon seeing his presence on his planet, Beerus is alarmed.

Cell Max is said by Toriyama to have been so strong that not even Broly could’ve beaten him had he been completed. Since he was released prematurely he’s weaker. 
The mindless Cell Max creates a ki ball that initially expands to such a degree that it looked to be moon sized. Afterwards, he compresses it to the size of a mountain.

Gohan Beast’s SBC is strong enough to not only pierce through said blast, but also one shot him with a headshot, although he did aim for its weak spot.
Gohan Beast can tank physical blows from Cell Max without even flinching and can send him flying hundreds of km away with a kick.

The two Gammas are said by Piccolo to be more or less comparable to Goku and Vegeta. Reminder that in the movies their max is SSB. 
Ultimate Piccolo is a little weaker than Gamma 2, while Ultimage Gohan is somewhat stronger than Gamma 1.  
The two Gammas are equal. Orange Piccolo can oneshot Gamma 2.

Gohan claims that even if Goku and Vegeta were around, they probably wouldn’t have been able to handle Cell Max.

Goku makes a comment about “amazing guys” around the multiverse and lumps Jiren and Broly together with the GoDs.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 17, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I know Piccolo and Gohan get new forms, but Super likes to give those away like candy at Halloween



EH, debateably less than Z, which conservatively is one form per saga (KK, SSJ1, SSJ2, SSJ3) but more if you count Oozaru, the Grades and Ultimate.
DBS is about one per Saga liberally counting.

Main difference is there's more divergence, in that Goku, Vegeta, Gohan, Broly and Future Trunks all have divergening transformations


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 18, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> Are there any notable feats from the new DBS movie? I haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Not really

although Cell Max does create a ki ball the size of a continent

and Goku/Vegeta (and Beerus the instant he found out Broly was there) worrying that Broly would easily destroy Beerus’s entire planet if he went haywire

Toriyama says Piccolo’s new form is as strong as Goku and Vegeta now (although he’s clearly talking about SSB) and that Cell Max would have been stronger than even Broly had he been completed successfully (he wasn’t)


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2022)

So that means Gohan is stronger than Goku again?


----------



## Reznor (Jul 24, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> So that means Gohan is stronger than Goku again?


Though to tell with the overall continuity.

If the movie is just counting DBS Anime and Broly as it's prior events, then it seems like he's stronger then SSBKK Goku and SSBE Vegeta - their strongest at will forms, since Goku can't go UI at will after the tournament.

The manga shows us events of Moro and Granolah saga, which should happen after. Broly but before Super Hero based on Goten/Trunks ages, but those have Goku and Vegeta with new forms and opponents explicitly strongest in universe.

We'll probably have to wait until DBS2 to get a definitive answer, but I think we can still conversatively say that he's stronger than Goku and Vegeta without White or Violet hair.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 24, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> So that means Gohan is stronger than Goku again?


Not really

Toriyama’s words only rank Gohan Beast above SSB Goku/Vegeta (consequently Ultimate Gohan was well below SSB Goku/Vegeta in the movie)

Ultra Instinct is still stronger IMO (it’s locked out of the movies) but Gohan fans will throw a riot especially with all the wank he’s been getting since the film came out


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh yeah, Jiren’s strength was retconned

according to the movie, he was only slightly stronger than SSB Goku/Vegeta, but his skill made it seem like he was that much stronger than them when that was never the case 

so now Vegeta wants to copy that fighting style


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2022)

Gordo solos said:


> Oh yeah, Jiren’s strength was retconned
> 
> according to the movie, he was only slightly stronger than SSB Goku/Vegeta, but his skill made it seem like he was that much stronger than them when that was never the case
> 
> so now Vegeta wants to copy that fighting style



That's a pretty dumb retcon if you ask me.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jul 24, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> That's a pretty dumb retcon if you ask me.


It is but it’s in line with Toriyama viewing SSB as a top tier form

>SSB is stronger than SSJG Goku, who was at 60% Beerus strength
>Golden Freeza wasn’t strong enough to beat SSB Goku so he had to resort to cheating
>Hit was always weaker than SSB but made up for it with his hax
>Merged Zamasu was originally suppose to lose to 2 SSBs ganging up on him until Toyotaro begged him to change it to Vegeto fighting Zamasu instead 

and now this

I guess Toriyama views them being closer to Beerus than Toei/Toyo does. Mind you, Jiren’s skill places him in the same tier as Broly and the GoDs according to this film

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Aug 9, 2022)

Are Naruto VS Bleach threads still banned. I know a few years ago they were??


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 9, 2022)

they arent and after the mass migration the remaining mods dont care a whole lot anyways

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Aug 15, 2022)

What does it mean for the energy in one area to be "compressed to the extreme point of 10 to the power of minus 35 meters"?
It's compared to the birth of a universe, but does it mean anything when it comes to stuff like dc, durability or energy output?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 17, 2022)

So what’s the OBD consensus for how strong and fast Elden Ring is?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2022)

top tiers all get get Radahn's scaling so multi star level/solar system whatever

 we do consider him to have stopped at least some real stars based on several statements and items referring to him stopping constellations, conflating the sun with the stars etc. "Star" refers to a wide range of heavenly bodies in game, including the sun , meteors, and moon. Radahn also changes day to night for his phase transition so we know he isn't limited to stopping meteors. Jayk has mentioned something about Ranni's ending with the Darkmoon god appearing to have galaxies inside of it? That might scale to the Elden Beast and Frenzied Flame as well as the player assuming it's legit.

speed I'm unsure on, @JayK and @ChaosTheory123 know more about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayK (Aug 18, 2022)

The Elden Beast wouldn't scale to the Dark Moon. Only Ranni, the player due to being her consort and the Frenzied Flame would.

Radahn also pretty much stopped all of the stuff visible through the Dark Moon as it haltered Ranni's plan of overthrowing Marika with the player and Dark Moon.
Other than that if Collapsing Stars hit everything visible through the Dark Moon it should be ridiculously fast.
Whatever the precise energy yield and speed for Collapsing Stars is has to be seen in probably 10 years from now when somebody bothers looking at it more thoroughly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2022)

I don't really understand why Elden Beast wouldn't scale, it was the vassal of the Greater Will which was the strongest Outer God? Flame of Frenzy and Dark Moon couldn't overthrow the Greater Will without a strong enough champion i.e. The Tarnished, and the Elden Beast creating a realm where multiple parallel Erdtrees exist seems potentially pretty crazy.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Sep 7, 2022)

Is there a formula we use that can determine the dimensions of a building being picked up and thrown?


----------



## Solar (Sep 7, 2022)

OrlandoSky said:


> Is there a formula we use that can determine the dimensions of a building being picked up and thrown?


You would usually use the kinetic energy formula. Often time, the biggest obstacle is determining the speed of the throw. You can use a projectile motion calculator to determine the speed, if you can get the angle from which it was launched. You can use angsizing and use the timeframe in a video too. It depends on the feat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 11, 2022)

Anybody know what level of regen Muzan from KnY has shown?

Someone on Reddit is saying he can regen from nothing but a soul because he got turned to ash and came back.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 17, 2022)

Are DMC characters still continent level+? I have seen some of y'all talking about planet level stuff.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Sep 22, 2022)

Can you calculate the force of a scream based on how far the sound wave travelled?
Like if someone yelled so loud, people on the opposite side of the globe could hear them.


----------



## Irradiance (Sep 22, 2022)

Just take the wattage of regular talking (10^-8 watt for whispers, i think?) and apply inverse square law, I guess. (Might have to adjust for ground and the upper end of the athmosphere)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 9, 2022)

Endless Mike said:


> Who's the most powerful Transformer that's not a god like Unicron or Primus, not one of the Thirteen, and doesn't have any external powerups (like Megatron with Hytherion)?


i know this is over a year late but i wanted to chime in now that i know way more about transformers over the past year lol and this section is dead anyways so who cares

*not a god character but strong with an external item or powerup:* Golden Megatron, low end multiversal, any Star Power or Silver Matrix Holder in the manga are at least universe+, IDW Shockwave has a universe+ or multiversal feat with prep, Sideways has a low multiversal feat with prep, SG Ultra Magnus was wrecking universes with the Terminus Blade, D-Void isn't a transformer but it is a sentient universe

*without any trinkets* the strongest is Universe Ramjet who's got the anti-matter hax and is stated to be>the dead universe. God Ginrai and BlackZarak also have black hole creation/destroying feat that was sucking in stars. The top tier Galaxy Force characters scale to...galaxy level, due to them all being on the same level as Vector Prime's avatar in that cartoon who was stopping galaxy destroying entropy waves in the tie-in comics. IDW Unicron (who isn't part of the god-entity) was way above star level but just below galaxy level as well. There are also some text only characters like a version of Primacron that was universal and a character named Killswitch who had technology that could delete universes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

